# The Official Mayweather vs Pacquiao Build Up Thread



## bballchump11

he posted the signed contract on Shots just now :happy


----------



## The Sweet Science

You beat me to it. It is on indeed.


----------



## Reppin501

Got it on shots too....lets get.


----------



## Super Kalleb

Great news.
I'll root for Pacquiao.


----------



## OneTime

Good news. Go packy! 

I'm probably the only one not really that excited about this fight. It's good that it's happening but it doesn't interest me as it did a few years back.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Terrific. Had to happen. Still, this feels surprisingly underwhelming.


----------



## Abraham

I was wrong. About damn time. I owe you money, Bball. Now it's time for predictions.


----------



## aliwasthegreatest

Don't even remotely care about this fight at this point. Great


----------



## Reppin501

Fuck I feel like I should do something, but I don't know what..I am afraid I might squeal like a bitch...lets fucking go!


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> I was wrong. About damn time. I owe you money, Bball. Now it's time for predictions.


:yep I'll send you my info in a PM


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Mods please don't merge this thread into the other Mayweather/Pac thread. Delete that shit and lets start fresh. 

I see Floyd dominating this fight and will break it down later if this thread doesn't merge!


----------



## Jonnybravo

Yawn


----------



## Reppin501

How the fuck could any respectable boxing fan not be excited? I don't care, I'm fucking excited and don't give a shit what yall are talking about.


----------



## bballchump11

time to buy my TMT shit finally


----------



## pijo

Bout fuckin time. Already making plans for May 2/3.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Reppin501 said:


> How the fuck could any respectable boxing fan not be excited? I don't care, I'm fucking excited and don't give a shit what yall are talking about.


Bc some people are okay with just talking shit and duck this and that shit. Now that it's going down reality set in that Floyd is going to win this and all that wasted time and energy was for nothing. Can't wait for the build up. 
Roger, Roach, Sr and everyone else. Going to be hilarious!


----------



## Hagler

Reppin501 said:


> How the fuck could any respectable boxing fan not be excited? I don't care, I'm fucking excited and don't give a shit what yall are talking about.


Seriously, all these cunts saying they aren't fussed, fucking clowns...


----------



## bballchump11

Reppin501 said:


> How the fuck could any respectable boxing fan not be excited? I don't care, I'm fucking excited and don't give a shit what yall are talking about.


exactly, the best p4p fighter in the world is fighting number 2/3 depending on where and if you rank Rigo and Ward.


----------



## The Sweet Science

OneTime said:


> Good news. Go packy!
> 
> I'm probably the only one not really that excited about this fight. It's good that it's happening but it doesn't interest me as it did a few years back.


No, I'm in the same boat. This fight would have been best in 2010, but Mayweather didn't want to make it happen then. Of course, I am not saying that Manny would have beaten Floyd back then either, but if anyone had a chance it was 2009 or 2010 Pacquiao. If Manny hurt Floyd the way Mosley did in the second round of their fight, he could possibly finish the job with his fast, powerful shots coming from all angles. Either way, it is still a good thing for boxing for them to fight. I hope by some miracle that Manny knocks Floyd the F*@K OUT!!!

My Prediction: Mayweather W 12


----------



## ImElvis666

Same as I've said for the last 5 years, Mayweather by decision in a competitive fight.


----------



## Kid Cubano

Let's rock and roll...Floyd by SD or MD.
I'm sure at least 1 judge will be paid off by Arum


----------



## BobDigi5060

Pacman Crew.


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19387.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Floyd Mayweather Jr. - "I am glad my decision to meet with Manny and discuss making this fight happen helped get the deal done," said Mayweather. "Giving the fans what they want to see is always my main focus. This will be the biggest event in the history of the sport. Boxing fans and sports fans around the world will witness greatness on May 2. I am the best ever, TBE, and this fight will be another opportunity to showcase my skills and do what I do best, which is win. Manny is going to try to do what 47 before him failed to do, but he won't be successful. He will be number 48."


----------



## Windmiller

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568918094657265664


----------



## aliwasthegreatest

Reppin501 said:


> How the fuck could any respectable boxing fan not be excited? I don't care, I'm fucking excited and don't give a shit what yall are talking about.


Maybe everyone here isn't a boxing fan, or maybe the knowledge that this fight could have been much much more just about guarantees this fight to be a disappointment.


----------



## SJS20

Fucking hyped

Grown man and I'm sitting here shadow Boxing the air


----------



## Tko6

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568918094657265664
Was gonna wait until I saw the gloves before I made an official prediction, Pacquiao wins by utter beatdown. Hopefully it will be a clear win either way, we don't need another Lewis/Vitali clusterfuck or Pac/Bradley I robbery.

And of course the good news is we don't have to wait long :happy


----------



## welsh_dragon83

The Sweet Science said:


> No, I'm in the same boat. This fight would have been best in 2010, but Mayweather didn't want to make it happen then. Of course, I am not saying that Manny would have beaten Floyd back then either, but if anyone had a chance it was 2009 or 2010 Pacquiao. If Manny hurt Floyd the way Mosley did in the second round of their fight, he could possibly finish the job with his fast, powerful shots coming from all angles. Either way, it is still a good thing for boxing for them to fight. I hope by some miracle that Manny knocks Floyd the F*@K OUT!!!
> 
> My Prediction: Mayweather W 12


lets cut all this ducking shit out now isit, They both have been guilty of ducking each other in the past. The fight is now signed now let's leave all that shit in the past.


----------



## PenaParty

I would think that Floyd has the skills to beat Pac because every time people said Floyd was afraid of someone one, he beat them, However, with corruption in boxing, the fact the money train would end if Floyd stays undefeated, and the desire to keep Marciano's record, anything could happen.

That's what I love about boxing, you can even be in suspense after a one sided beating just to see if the judges did their jobs correctly.


----------



## thehook13

Everyones using old images of either fighter. Looks stupid


----------



## Elite

Whoo... Better late then never. I predict $99 to watch.


----------



## dyna

Chacal said:


> Terrific. Had to happen. Still, this feels surprisingly underwhelming.


It's like having blue balls for way too long, the longer it goes on the more you desire the final moment but you know the orgasm won't be worth it.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK

Thank Fuck for That!! *BIG SIGH*


----------



## JeffJoiner

Stoked. Absolutely loving it. Guys in my office who haven't watched a fight in years are already wanting to watch this one. 

Great for boxing.


----------



## boxingfan

cant imagine how expensive the ticket prices will be


----------



## thehook13

LOL at facebook. Mates who couldn't give 2 shits about boxing are new experts.


----------



## Bogotazo

I can't wait to see them in there moving together.


----------



## quincy k

The Sweet Science said:


> No, I'm in the same boat. This fight would have been best in 2010, but Mayweather didn't want to make it happen then. Of course, I am not saying that Manny would have beaten Floyd back then either, but if anyone had a chance it was 2009 or 2010 Pacquiao. If Manny hurt Floyd the way Mosley did in the second round of their fight, he could possibly finish the job with his fast, powerful shots coming from all angles. Either way, it is still a good thing for boxing for them to fight. I hope by some _*miracle *_that Manny knocks Floyd the F*@K OUT!!!
> 
> My Prediction: Mayweather W 12


my guess is that miracle will be offered at +800 at bet365 on fight night

i have paq going off as a +150 to 180 the day of the fight. chinese money is going to come in hard and you wont find any big players who are going to lay -300 on the faded version of floyd that fought maidana to offset the chinese


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

I am excited, and it's probably the best fight in the sport right now, but this doesn't mean as much as it should/would have a few years back, and I don't care if you wanna bitch or question why I watch the sport, that's the way I feel about it.

Would love Pac to light him up but can't see it tbh.


----------



## mick557

Mayweather SD in a fight that will be debated until the end of time.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Abraham said:


> I was wrong. About damn time. I owe you money, Bball. Now it's time for predictions.


Are you serious lol?


----------



## Abraham

MEXAMELAC said:


> Are you serious lol?


About what


----------



## The Sweet Science

welsh_dragon83 said:


> lets cut all this ducking shit out now isit, They both have been guilty of ducking each other in the past. The fight is now signed now let's leave all that shit in the past.


I'm only speaking the truth. Floyd has always been in the driver seat in this situation. I realize there are a lot of personalities involved in making this fight happen, but I don't think anyone will deny that Floyd is the one who calls the final shot no matter what he is advised to do.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Tko6 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568918094657265664
> Was gonna wait until I saw the gloves before I made an official prediction, Pacquiao wins by utter beatdown. Hopefully it will be a clear win either way, we don't need another Lewis/Vitali clusterfuck or Pac/Bradley I robbery.
> 
> And of course the good news is we don't have to wait long :happy


Told ya bruh. Too much pressure. We need to send a shout-out to Oscar, Pacquiao and Arum for making this fight happen. There was no way this shit could have been avoided after the pressure that was put on. FIght isn't as great as it could have been 6 years ago but I guess it's better now than never. Good for the sport and it should be a great event. Mayweather wins by Decision.


----------



## MEXAMELAC

Abraham said:


> About what


That you bet money thinking it wasn't going to happen.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Abraham

MEXAMELAC said:


> That you bet money thinking it wasn't going to happen.


I did. :conf I still don't go back on my reasons for why I thought so.


----------



## Chatty

Its great that they have made it and I'll sure be psyched come fight night but I understand what people are saying when they are underwhelmed. It's cause its been negotiated fro six years when they've finally announced it there is pretty much nothing left to talk about that hasn't already been said numerous times in that time.

Still, I might even start drinking again for that one night come May cause this event will be huge. Hopefully they can find some new ways to keep us entertained in the run up instead of resorting to the same tired shit.


----------



## pijo

Time watch all the promos on youtube now. Can't fuckin wait, might have pull their career dvds down from the loft and watch them all up to 2nd of may.


----------



## PBFred

:happy


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

Wonder how well this would sell over here on PPV, considering it won't be until 4-5am?


----------



## OneTime

This is one of those fights no one will watch on repeat. It'll be a boring Floyd decision with pacquiao trying to catch up all night hitting air. 

Hope both retire after this so we can carry on with some real baaxin


----------



## Mal

:happy


----------



## OG Wenger

Might get a bit more excited closer to the fight, but atm it's a bit meh.

5 years ago this would have been one of the biggest fights in history. Now it's just a cash out fight for 2 fighters nearing retirement.


----------



## bballchump11

MGM Grand Hotel sold out within minutes for rooms


----------



## Kid Cubano

I hope there's a decent undercard.


----------



## church11

fuck all the past bullshit. we can't work backwards. arguing about the woulds and shoulds is too cyclical and pessimistic. we have the fight now. let's focus on may 2nd.


----------



## LayItDown

There better be for $100. It will probably be like Alvarez/Mayweather where the preceding fight was better than the main event itself.


----------



## Zopilote

Bout fucking time!

Can't wait.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Who do you all think Floyd will get for sparring partners. 

I know back in 09 Valero was one and two other power house guys


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> Who do you all think Floyd will get for sparring partners.
> 
> I know back in 09 Valero was one and two other power house guys


I hope Zab comes and gives him some work


----------



## OneTime

They better get Khan vs Bradley or something done for the undercard!


----------



## thehook13

"48 have tried, and 1 finally did it. Pacquiao TBE"


----------



## OneTime

bballchump11 said:


> I hope Zab comes and gives him some work


Most guys use chop chop, apparently he still gives good work in sparring


----------



## bballchump11

OneTime said:


> Most guys use chop chop, apparently he still gives good work in sparring


oh yeah that's a good one. He and Floyd used to spar in the past as well, so it'd make sense to bring him back on.


----------



## Teeto

Obviously we wanted it years ago, but fuck it, I'm happy it's happening. Floyd by decision is more or less a guarantee IMO but I picked him by stoppage because I'm a bit of a wild one.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> I hope Zab comes and gives him some work


Zab would be a good choice. He still has fast feet and can mimic some in and out that Manny does. You know Floyd is going to take it to another level. All this media hate, and bullshit. This boy is going to put everything related to boxing into this performance. I hope we get angry, talk shit Floyd in the buildup. Roach even said he and Roger may come to blows.


----------



## OneTime

Teeto said:


> Obviously we wanted it years ago, but fuck it, I'm happy it's happening. Floyd by decision is more or less a guarantee IMO but I picked him by stoppage because I'm a bit of a wild one.


Not really wild teets. Marquez did it Floyd can too.


----------



## Mal

Have they announced the cost of the PPV?


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> Zab would be a good choice. He still has fast feet and can mimic some in and out that Manny does. You know Floyd is going to take it to another level. All this media hate, and bullshit. This boy is going to put everything related to boxing into this performance. I hope we get angry, talk shit Floyd in the buildup. Roach even said he and Roger may come to blows.


Oh yeah I can't wait for every aspect of this fight. The Floyd that showed that anger vs Mosley, I hope that shows up here. I hope Alex Ariza becomes worth his pay also. 
With Zab in sparring, he's much more likely to open up and be aggressive also. He can help Floyd get used to seeing that left hand and Manny has been more of a counter puncher nowadays also. It's not like he has anything better to do :smile


----------



## Teeto

OneTime said:


> Not really wild teets. Marquez did it Floyd can too.


I was joking with the wild bit :lol:

I think if Floyd wants to push for it, he is definitely capable of a stoppage. Maybe he will do that on the night, given that the fight is such a big event.

What do you reckon?


----------



## Divi253

Fucking hyped. Glad it's finally happening, only some months away too.



Mal said:


> Have they announced the cost of the PPV?


Don't think so... At least according to the article on the Scene that was originally written.


----------



## Divi253

Mal said:


> Have they announced the cost of the PPV?


Ah, and as I say that and go there it's a new article saying there's no price set yet.

http://www.boxingscene.com/no-pay-per-view-price-set-mayweather-pacquiao--87663


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

I love how there's no rematch clause. Ballsy.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Manny is going to get Broner to spar at the beginning of April!! Lol


----------



## Atlanta

Mayweather 10-2


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Yessssssssssss fucking finally

Anyone who say they arent excited anymore are just depressed cunts

If anything I think Pac has learnt from his KO and now picks his spots when to attack, the Pac from 09-10 wouldve just got countered the shit out of he was way too reckless

Now hes seemed to pick his times to attack could be a close fight


----------



## Divi253

Chacal said:


> I love how there's no rematch clause. Ballsy.


Yeah I'm thinking it has to be Floyd having faith he'll win the first fight and not wanting to give them a guaranteed rematch.. I can't see Floyd signing the contract if he wanted one and they said no.


----------



## steviebruno

It does seem odd that Floyd didn't protect himself with a rematch clause here...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Divi253 said:


> Yeah I'm thinking it has to be Floyd having faith he'll win the first fight and not wanting to give them a guaranteed rematch.. I can't see Floyd signing the contract if he wanted one and they said no.


If the fight is in any way close I think there'll be a rematch anyway tbh


----------



## Mal

Divi253 said:


> Ah, and as I say that and go there it's a new article saying there's no price set yet.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/no-pay-per-view-price-set-mayweather-pacquiao--87663


Thanks man! This is a good day for all of us!


----------



## Smirk

Fat Dan says its likely to be 89.95 for standard def and 99.95 for HD in his article on ESPN


----------



## el mosquito

Pac by KO. Foolish floyd for not getting a rematch clause


----------



## TSOL

It's about damn time!!!


----------



## TSOL

so is this gonna be split between HBO and SHO? 


Which channel you guys gonna watch? HBO crew or SHO crew?


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH

Props to Floyd for finally getting it done.Fair split,fair with the gloves and pretty unbelievable there is no rematch clause.Could be supremely confident or knows Manny retires him.


----------



## bballchump11

TSOL said:


> so is this gonna be split between HBO and SHO?
> 
> Which channel you guys gonna watch? HBO crew or SHO crew?


they're combing their teams together. Al Bernstein and Jim Lampley will commentate together


----------



## SouthPaw

bballchump11 said:


> I hope Zab comes and gives him some work


Zab is old and shot. Errol Spence is younger, hungry, and can bang

#NoClinchSpence


----------



## TSOL

I got Pacquiao by decision. I think Mayweather's declining reflexes and footspeed will be his downfall. But of course, wouldn't be surprised by a Mayweather W either.


----------



## OneTime

bballchump11 said:


> they're combing their teams together. Al Bernstein and Jim Lampley will commentate together


Thats fuckin brilliant. Wish we get the American commentary in the UK if not I'm gonna load up a stream on my tablet along with the ppv just to hear the commentary.


----------



## Spud1

I cant wait for the shit talking and buildup.

Tactics each fighter will employ will be interesting too, got a feeling Floyd of old will come out for one last time to shine.


----------



## OneTime

Hope Manny juices up to the eyeballs for this fight.


----------



## TSOL

bballchump11 said:


> they're combing their teams together. Al Bernstein and Jim Lampley will commentate together


Nice..I wonder if they'll have Roy or Paulie.


----------



## bballchump11

SouthPaw said:


> Zab is old and shot. Errol Spence is younger, hungry, and can bang
> 
> #NoClinchSpence


I was wondering about Spence. He was great for the Guerrero fight, but the only thing he has in common with Pacquiao is he's a southpaw.



OneTime said:


> Thats fuckin brilliant. Wish we get the American commentary in the UK if not I'm gonna load up a stream on my tablet along with the ppv just to hear the commentary.


:yep I would do that. I want to punch myself listening to those guys from Boxnation


----------



## Big Yank Bal

It's good that this is finally happening. I'm only half as thrilled about this as I would have been 5 years ago, but I'm still more thrilled about this than any other possible matchup that can happen now in boxing other than a Peter McNeely and Butterbean rematch.....


just kidding about Bean and McNeely.....


All bullshit aside, I'm rooting for Manny, but Floyd will probably win by decision, and I'm thinking either 8-4 or 7-4-1 in rounds. Basically a competitive but clear win for Floyd. I think Manny has a realistic chance of winning, but Floyd is definitely the odds on favorite to win. I think that Manny is more past his peak than Floyd is even though Floyd is a little older. I would love though a scenario, regardless of who wins of a great fight that leads to a rematch with the loser of the first fight winning the rematch and setting up a 3rd fight. It would be kind of awesome to see them fight in May, fight in November again, and fight again in May of next year. That alone could reinvigorate boxing and give it a shot in the arm as far as popularity.


----------



## Theron

Fuckin Finally! god damn.

I got a lifetime ban bet here waiting for anyone thinking Mays gonna win :hey


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-20150220-story.html
Les Monves must be legendary


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568920024125087744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568920085995220993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568932950571511808Lance Pugmire - Arum gives CBS' Leslie Moonves big credit for getting the fight done. "With Les' involvement, people around this started acting like adults.
Lance Pugmire- "Myself included."
Lance Pugmire- Spoke to CBS Chairman Leslie Moonves, who brilliantly mediated the deal, said he had Arum and Haymon together inside his Southland home...


----------



## TSOL

someone said this should've been 5 years ago cause now it's like stinkmeaner vs. grandad :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong

Big Yank Bal said:


> It's good that this is finally happening. I'm only half as thrilled about this as I would have been 5 years ago, but I'm still more thrilled about this than any other possible matchup that can happen now in boxing other than a Peter McNeely and Butterbean rematch.....
> 
> just kidding about Bean and McNeely.....
> 
> All bullshit aside, I'm rooting for Manny, but Floyd will probably win by decision, and I'm thinking either 8-4 or 7-4-1 in rounds. Basically a competitive but clear win for Floyd. I think Manny has a realistic chance of winning, but Floyd is definitely the odds on favorite to win. I think that Manny is more past his peak than Floyd is even though Floyd is a little older. I would love though a scenario, regardless of who wins of a great fight that leads to a rematch with the loser of the first fight winning the rematch and setting up a 3rd fight. It would be kind of awesome to see them fight in May, fight in November again, and fight again in May of next year. That alone could reinvigorate boxing and give it a shot in the arm as far as popularity.


:yep A Pac trilogy would take Floyd to 50 fights, although there would have to be at least 1 loss or draw in there to make the trilogy viable.


----------



## Tko6

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-20150220-story.html
> Les Monves must be legendary


I told you :hey I doubt many people had heard of him before the latest negotiations and have no idea how big a deal he is. He's as close to Jewish royalty as you can get, his great-uncle was the first Prime Minister of Israel. I wasn't joking when I said he was probably the only man on the planet that could force Floyd to fight Pac if it came to it and I'm surprised Arum crossed him in the first place.


----------



## Divi253

Chacal said:


> If the fight is in any way close I think there'll be a rematch anyway tbh


Yeah unless it's like the Canelo fight I see a rematch happening,and I don't see Pac being beat that wide.



Mal said:


> Thanks man! This is a good day for all of us!


Yes sir, good day for boxing fans!


----------



## Hands of Iron

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sportsnow/la-sp-sn-manny-pacquiao-floyd-mayweather-20150220-story.html
> Les Monves must be legendary
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568920024125087744
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568920085995220993
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568932950571511808


----------



## TSOL

@ChrisMannixSI: Broadcast team for #MayweatherPacquaio , per sources: Jim Lampley, Al Bernstein and Roy Jones. @max_Kellerman and Jim Gray reporting.

Great team. Wish they would've brought back Merchant one more time instead of Gray.


----------



## James Lights Out

God Damn finally. Good for casual fans...most hardcore fans are over it lol.


----------



## oibighead

People pretending they are bored and not interested in this fight. :rofl


----------



## Mexi-Box

James Lights Out said:


> God Damn finally. Good for casual fans...most hardcore fans are over it lol.


True. It's a water-downed version of what could've been.


----------



## Reppin501

Tko6 said:


> I told you :hey I doubt many people had heard of him before the latest negotiations and have no idea how big a deal he is. He's as close to Jewish royalty as you can get, his great-uncle was the first Prime Minister of Israel. I wasn't joking when I said he was probably the only man on the planet that could force Floyd to fight Pac if it came to it and I'm surprised Arum crossed him in the first place.


Lol..."force him to fight", cool story


----------



## Tko6

Reppin501 said:


> Lol..."force him to fight", cool story


As I said 'if it came to it'. How about if I say he's the only man on the planet that could force Arum to the table, happy now?


----------



## JeffJoiner

Just heard the first few minutes of people who know nothing about boxing talking about this fight on the radio. Going to be a lot of ignorant chatter for the next 10 weeks. 

If you didn't appreciate this forum by now, you will.


----------



## Hagler

el mosquito said:


> Pac by KO. Foolish floyd for not getting a rematch clause


Your lot will have a national day of mourning when your hero loses..


----------



## Hands of Iron

Tko6 said:


> I told you :hey He's as close to Jewish royalty as you can get, his great-uncle was the first Prime Minister of Israel.





Sweethome_Bama said:


>


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

Reppin501 said:


> How the fuck could any respectable boxing fan not be excited? I don't care, I'm fucking excited and don't give a shit what yall are talking about.


Man we already know the results. There is no question in hell of what is going to happen.
Mayweather execution by technique.
Whatever question might have been was killed when Bradley gave Manny that lost and buried and pissed on when Marquez put his ass to sleep.


----------



## ATrillionaire

My feelings exactly.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama

@Hands of Iron

Man you trying to throw a subliminal at me or something?
Lol


----------



## ~Cellzki~

damn i don't even know what to say.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Sweethome_Bama said:


> @Hands of Iron
> 
> Man you trying to throw a subliminal at me or something?
> Lol


:lol: Nah, that was my own reaction but I'd never seen the GIF before you posted it in the Illmatic thread.


----------



## tliang1000

Pac gonna get whooped


----------



## ~Cellzki~

times like this i wish we had that money team thread.


----------



## Crean

Mayweather UD.

However hoping Pacquiao knocks him out.

75% chance of the former happening.
15% chance the latter.
10% any other.


----------



## OneTime

Reppin501 said:


> Lol..."force him to fight", cool story


If the dick is.....


----------



## gyllespie

All that waiting and keeping everyone silent just so Floyd could post a picture of the contract on the internet?! Kinda lame. Would've made more sense if the announcement was done in a bigger way since Floyd made it seemed like he obtained the right to "surprise" us in a way big way. He should've announced it on his birthday which is only a few days from now.

Btw, hello, 50 Cent and Skip Bayless. Today is a special day for both of you.


----------



## OneTime

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Man we already know the results. There is no question in hell of what is going to happen.
> Mayweather execution by technique.
> Whatever question might have been was killed when Bradley gave Manny that lost and buried and pissed on when Marquez put his ass to sleep.


Yep like I said it won't be one of those fights we're gonna be repeating much after the live broadcast.


----------



## Tko6

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: Nah, that was my own reaction but I'd never seen the GIF before you posted it in the Illmatic thread.


Laugh it up, the dude has serious contacts and influence, not to mention he probably has Mossad on speed dial. I'm not suggesting some sinister Godfather-type shit, but the second he 'invited' Arum and Haymon to his house the negotiations were only going to go one way, we just didn't know he'd gone as far as that until today. Shit, I would have called the fight weeks ago if I'd known he'd become that involved. Even if you take the side that Arum was the obstacle all these years, Moonves brought him into line with one meeting. . .


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Well I'll be damned 

It's official
@bballchump11 cheers; see you guys in Vegas


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## BoxingGenius27

Good stuff

I'm gonna have to gather my thoughts and break it down


----------



## FloydPatterson

JeffJoiner said:


> Just heard the first few minutes of people who know nothing about boxing talking about this fight on the radio. Going to be a lot of ignorant chatter for the next 10 weeks.
> 
> If you didn't appreciate this forum by now, you will.


Boxing going mainstream is both a good and bad thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunster101

No way is this PPV


----------



## hermit

shaunster101 said:


> No way is this PPV


Depends on the undercard.


----------



## FloydPatterson

TSOL said:


> @ChrisMannixSI: Broadcast team for #MayweatherPacquaio , per sources: Jim Lampley, Al Bernstein and Roy Jones. @max_Kellerman and Jim Gray reporting.
> 
> Great team. Wish they would've brought back Merchant one more time instead of Gray.


was kind of hoping for Bob Sheridan to replace Roy's position.....but its still solid. Jim Gray ask good questions but he is a condescending asshole


----------



## thehook13

Lampley, Bernstein, Jones reportedly will call fight for HBO and Showtime

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/2...-lampley-bernstein-jones-reportedly-will-call


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Just booked my flight and hotel... I'm staying at the Bellagio

Let's do it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abraham

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just booked my flight and hotel... I'm staying at the Bellagio
> 
> Let's do it!!!!!!!!!!


Damn, bro, you got money like that, to just book a flight a a hotel at the drop of a hat? Are you going to the actual fight?


----------



## bballchump11

I knew this would be a problem


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/568944587047350273


----------



## JeffJoiner

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just booked my flight and hotel... I'm staying at the Bellagio
> 
> Let's do it!!!!!!!!!!


Nice. I may roll out there. It's going to be a zoo, though


----------



## thehook13

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Just booked my flight and hotel... I'm staying at the Bellagio
> 
> Let's do it!!!!!!!!!!


Real boxing fan right here. Once in a lifetime experience.


----------



## thehook13

My bookie.

Floyd Mayweather Jr 1.31	Manny Pacquiao 3.26

Better put money where my mouth is :hey


----------



## bballchump11

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Well I'll be damned
> 
> It's official
> @bballchump11 cheers; see you guys in Vegas


 do you appreciate my wisdom now?


----------



## Brickfists

OneTime said:


> Good news. Go packy!
> 
> I'm probably the only one not really that excited about this fight. It's good that it's happening but it doesn't interest me as it did a few years back.


Why ?

I don't understand this mentality, so what if they were both better a few years ago, they're still the two best p4p fighters on the planet with perfectly contrasting styles and personalities. If you can't get exited about this fight then you can't really get exited about any fight.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


>


I have to be honest. He looks so freaking retarded up there holding that contract. Like a kid showing off finally getting an A on a report card!


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Abraham said:


> Damn, bro, you got money like that, to just book a flight a a hotel at the drop of a hat? Are you going to the actual fight?


Nah man, I'm a baller on a budget lol

In all seriousness, the MGM Grand sold out in 15 minutes. I was going to stay there; but no go.

I'm looking at tickets to the fight now. They're ranging from 6k - 13k for sections B and C.... That's a little out of my budget, but we'll see. This is a once in a lifetime deal... I didn't expect tickets to be that high, so I doubt I'll be at the fight. But they're saying they have other options in the MGM Grand hotel so we'll see.

I just want to experience the event and atmosphere


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bballchump11 said:


> do you appreciate my wisdom now?


lol props bruh


----------



## BoxingGenius27

thehook13 said:


> Real boxing fan right here. Once in a lifetime experience.


Yes sir.... Once in a lifetime deal here... This will be history


----------



## Abraham

bballchump11 said:


> do you appreciate my wisdom now?


As I told you earlier, your optimism was exactly that...optimism. It's not like you knew something the rest of us didn't.


----------



## bballchump11

Abraham said:


> As I told you earlier, your optimism was exactly that...optimism. It's not like you knew something the rest of us didn't.


well maybe I processed that information differently :good


----------



## Brickfists

All i can say is this is going to be one helluva fight. Both guys are just made for each other, expect an absolute barn burner just like all Pac/JMM fights were.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

JeffJoiner said:


> Nice. I may roll out there. It's going to be a zoo, though


I'm sure it will be crazy... Vegas is crazy any day of the week let alone for big events... I probably won't even remember Saturday May 2nd.... Someone tell me Sunday morning who wins:rofl:rofl


----------



## JeffJoiner

So who are J'leon Love and Zou going to battle in the undercard?


----------



## JeffJoiner

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm sure it will be crazy... Vegas is crazy any day of the week let alone for big events... I probably won't even remember Saturday May 2nd.... Someone tell me Sunday morning who wins:rofl:rofl


As the one sober guy I tell many of my friends a lot of things that happen on a lot if Saturday nights. I got you.


----------



## bballchump11

JeffJoiner said:


> So who are J'leon Love and Zou going to battle in the undercard?


lol I heard Lomachenko will be fighting. For TMT, I would guess that they'll put Badou Jack vs Anthony Dirrell.


----------



## JeffJoiner

bballchump11 said:


> lol I heard Lomachenko will be fighting. For TMT, I would guess that they'll put Badou Jack vs Anthony Dirrell.


Cool. I'm a Loma fan despite dealt with going nuts about him and making me initially not like him.

Whoever fights on this card will get huge exposure.


----------



## TSOL

FloydPatterson said:


> was kind of hoping for Bob Sheridan to replace Roy's position.....but its still solid. Jim Gray ask good questions but he is a condescending asshole


yeah I can't stand him. oh well


----------



## TSOL

JeffJoiner said:


> So who are J'leon Love and Zou going to battle in the undercard?


don't scare me like that man :sad5


----------



## JeffJoiner

The ideal commenting team, IMO doesn't have anybody from HBO except maybe Ward, but casuals know Roy. 

Bernstein is far superior to Lampley. 
Nursing home residents right after medication time are on par with Merchant,
And Paulie is far more articulate that Roy.


----------



## Abraham

Why does everyone hate Bob Sheridan?


----------



## thehook13

JeffJoiner said:


> The ideal commenting team, IMO doesn't have anybody from HBO except maybe Ward, but casuals know Roy.
> 
> Bernstein is far superior to Lampley.
> Nursing home residents right after medication time are on par with Merchant,
> And Paulie is far more articulate that Roy.


Bernstein analysis>>> >>>>>

But Lampley brings more excitement and emotion to the fight. Two would make a good team.


----------



## JeffJoiner

thehook13 said:


> Bernstein analysis>>> >>>>>
> 
> But Lampley brings more excitement and emotion to the fight. Two would make a good team.


Lamps does get excited. Especially for Pac. Boom. Boom.

I think they're professional enough to work well together.


----------



## thehook13

Pacquiao has a chance to become the first man in boxing history to win lineal championships in five divisions if he can beat Floyd Mayweather.


----------



## Kush

Floyd by KO

PACs getting check hooked into the 3rd row


----------



## FloydPatterson

Abraham said:


> Why does everyone hate Bob Sheridan?


No idea, his voice is perfect

They had him on Goldenboy Live once and he did a good job being unbiased


----------



## Kush

:think I wonder what top ranks undercard fight will be


----------



## thehook13

FloydPatterson said:


> No idea, his voice is perfect
> 
> They had him on Goldenboy Live once and *he did a good job being unbiased*


Australia gets him for almost all th HBO PPVS and he is most bias commentator I've heard since the 80's


----------



## Abraham

FloydPatterson said:


> No idea, his voice is perfect
> 
> They had him on Goldenboy Live once and he did a good job being unbiased


Yeah, and the level of excitement he brings is unlike anyone else.


----------



## Theron

thehook13 said:


> Australia gets him for almost all th HBO PPVS and he is most bias commentator I've heard since the 80's


He was so biased when I watched the Floyd vs Cotto fight again on youtube with him commentating


----------



## FloydPatterson

thehook13 said:


> Australia gets him for almost all th HBO PPVS and he is most bias commentator I've heard since the 80's


even I will admit he tends to rub up against whichever promoter hires him. does it with TR card streams.....just saying we need the voice


----------



## Reppin501

I'm already irritated with the Maidana comparisons. Maidana was able to smother and bully Floyd for 3-4 rounds but he outweighed him by damn near 20 lbs. Manny will be the smaller man and to think because Maidana used his size and strength to push Floyd that Manny can/will is crazy to me. Floyd is stronger than Manny on the inside and isn't going to be anywhere he doesn't want to be against Manny. Also Manny's output will not be what some expect because Floyd is going to show him movement, he's going to counter him, he's going to tie him up, and he's going time him. I also want to note that I believe Manny will tire down the stretch of a close fight because he's going to have to work his ass off to have success. It was Brother Naseem who hit the nail on the head in the SSM fight...Floyd's gift is his conditioning. I respect Manny and have no doubt he's going to bring it...but Floyd is a whole different animal and he is going to frustrate Manny and force him into mistakes.


----------



## tezel8764

What if...


----------



## Reppin501

Has the ref been announced, just curious?


----------



## Lampley

The fight is a total mismatch in favor of Mayweather, but I still can't wait.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Floyd needs some speedy sparring southpaws. Spence can't really emulate Manny's style. He fights at a slower pace and other than being southpaws, they don't really have that many similarities. I think Judah is a great choice. All he has do is set up feint and set that double jab-straight left-jab combo and make Floyd get use to it. Floyd needs southpaws who won't hesitate to throw the straight left hand at all time. Judah just need to try to emulate Pacquiao the best way he can. He's still an explosive athletic southpaw.


----------



## Abraham

tezel8764 said:


> What if...


That is the epitome of good/bad art. Mayweather's head looks ridiculous.


----------



## BoxingGenius27

what do you guys want the undercard to look like?

I hear there's only 3 fights so I'm going with:

Jacobs vs GGG
Mares vs LSG
Khan vs Ali


----------



## Carpe Diem

When is the first press conference? When will Wilson start making the study films on both fighters? I can't believe this fight is finally a reality.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Fat Dan is a true pactard. Even the fact that the fight is billing is, "Mayweather-Pacquiao" instead of Pacquiao-Mayweather pisses him off. lol


----------



## bballchump11

Please give me a 24/7


----------



## Mexi-Box

BoxingGenius27 said:


> what do you guys want the undercard to look like?
> 
> I hear there's only 3 fights so I'm going with:
> 
> Jacobs vs GGG
> Mares vs LSG
> Khan vs Ali


No, too expensive. Most likely you'll get something like:

Bey/Shafikov (TMT fighters are always on his undercard it seems)
Ruiz Jr/Johnson (Top Rank Card)
Santa Cruz/TBA (Haymon Card)


----------



## BoxingGenius27

Mexi-Box said:


> No, too expensive. Most likely you'll get something like:
> 
> Bey/Shafikov (TMT fighters are always on his undercard it seems)
> Ruiz Jr/Johnson (Top Rank Card)
> Santa Cruz/TBA (Haymon Card)


I'm hearing:

Loma vs Walters
Badou Jack vs Gilberto Ramirez
Mickey Bey vs Gamboa


----------



## KOTF

Deontay Wilder having his first defense of the title on the undercard against Antonio Tarver


----------



## Mexi-Box

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm hearing:
> 
> Loma vs Walters
> Badou Jack vs Gilberto Ramirez
> Mickey Bey vs Gamboa


Take out Gamboa and Jack, and I think that'll be what the undercard might look like. As I said, Pac and May are taking all the earnings. Shafikov is mandatory to Mickey Bey, and I'm sure Bey has to fight him or vacate at this point. Also, I doubt TMT will have 2 fighters on the undercard. I think those fights are part of the Mayweather negotiation deal, kind of like Cotto had when he fought Martinez.

I'm not sure how many fighters Top Rank is allowed to showcase. These undercards are a big thing for promoters, and since Haymon was supposedly involved, I can see him having one of his fighters on the undercard too.


----------



## JohnAnthony

Reppin501 said:


> I'm already irritated with the Maidana comparisons. Maidana was able to smother and bully Floyd for 3-4 rounds but he outweighed him by damn near 20 lbs. Manny will be the smaller man and to think because Maidana used his size and strength to push Floyd that Manny can/will is crazy to me. Floyd is stronger than Manny on the inside and isn't going to be anywhere he doesn't want to be against Manny. Also Manny's output will not be what some expect because Floyd is going to show him movement, he's going to counter him, he's going to tie him up, and he's going time him. I also want to note that I believe Manny will tire down the stretch of a close fight because he's going to have to work his ass off to have success. It was Brother Naseem who hit the nail on the head in the SSM fight...Floyd's gift is his conditioning. I respect Manny and have no doubt he's going to bring it...but Floyd is a whole different animal and he is going to frustrate Manny and force him into mistakes.


The main thing I took was also how maidana was able to land jabs in the centre of the ring.


----------



## JohnAnthony

I'm so excited about this fight. I don't think I'll sleep till May 2nd. 

Ill do an official prediction week of the fight, but my early pic is manny pac. I think the pressure is on floyd here, and I feel manny is in a better place mentally. Not to mention manny looked quality against Algeri 

bring it. Also I think I'm gonna live in this thread now.


----------



## Thanatos

It's come 4 /5 years too late. However, both are on the decline, but no enough to say either are shot. It should still be a fascinating fight and I, for one, am very excited for it.


----------



## Doc

Reppin501 said:


> I'm already irritated with the Maidana comparisons. Maidana was able to smother and bully Floyd for 3-4 rounds but he outweighed him by damn near 20 lbs. Manny will be the smaller man and to think because Maidana used his size and strength to push Floyd that Manny can/will is crazy to me. Floyd is stronger than Manny on the inside and isn't going to be anywhere he doesn't want to be against Manny. Also Manny's output will not be what some expect because Floyd is going to show him movement, he's going to counter him, he's going to tie him up, and he's going time him. I also want to note that I believe Manny will tire down the stretch of a close fight because he's going to have to work his ass off to have success. It was Brother Naseem who hit the nail on the head in the SSM fight...Floyd's gift is his conditioning. I respect Manny and have no doubt he's going to bring it...but Floyd is a whole different animal and he is going to frustrate Manny and force him into mistakes.


Maidana didn't do that good while smothering he actually did his best work mid range like Manny likes to fight in.


----------



## billy boy balbo

I think Floyd wins within 3 rounds.


----------



## megavolt

Good lord. And here I thought Bob Arum had to DIE to make this fight happen


----------



## Masters

Can't wait. Still a great fight.

Manny looked better in his last two fights than Floyd did to me. That was a masterclass against Algeri. He still has enough to push Mayweather.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Floyd wins by decision.

He can probably press for the KO late on but I don't think he will risk it.


----------



## ChampionsForever

I can't fucken wait for this fight, FINALLY! Better late Than never but I admit alot of the shine has been taken off of this one, a 2010 showdown would have been possibly the biggest fight of all time, a sensation. This is still huge though, and will break records. I can't see any way this one doesn't go the distance, those saying Floyd by stoppage are living in a fucking dream world. He would never push for it against a guy like Pac, I see an 8-4 type decision by Floyd, he will figure him out and get on is bike alot, I hope I'm wrong, Roach will have to have a great gameplay to pull his off.


----------



## ChampionsForever

What worries me as a Pac fan was how elusive Bradley was against him, there was a few times in the second fight when Timmeh laid on the ropes and let Manny throw, and managed to dodge them all, I don't think Pac will have great success on the ropes against Floyd. Another thing a guy needs to test Floyd or certainly what would help is some dirty fighting, like Maidana did, rough him up, borderline low blows, rabbit punches, elbows. Fight fire with fire, Mayweather uses his elbows more than any other fighter out there, he also play acts, he bends the rules, you have to counter that, but Pac is as clean a fighter as you can get.


----------



## Marlow

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm hearing:
> 
> Loma vs Walters
> Badou Jack vs Gilberto Ramirez
> Mickey Bey vs Gamboa


Thought there was only 2 undercard fights.


----------



## Mexi-Box

ChampionsForever said:


> What worries me as a Pac fan was how elusive Bradley was against him, there was a few times in the second fight when Timmeh laid on the ropes and let Manny throw, and managed to dodge them all, I don't think Pac will have great success on the ropes against Floyd. Another thing a guy needs to test Floyd or certainly what would help is some dirty fighting, like Maidana did, rough him up, borderline low blows, rabbit punches, elbows. Fight fire with fire, Mayweather uses his elbows more than any other fighter out there, he also play acts, he bends the rules, you have to counter that, but Pac is as clean a fighter as you can get.


Actually, I think Pacquiao got like an 8 punch combinations while Bradley was on the ropes. I think it was Roy Jones Jr. who was counting up the punches landed. I'll *TRY* to find the video.


----------



## knowimuch

:happy great news to wake up to.

early pick: I see Floyd winning in a 8-4 maybe 7-5 style decesion

still rooting for Pac though


----------



## ChampionsForever

Mexi-Box said:


> Actually, I think Pacquiao got like an 8 punch combinations while Bradley was on the ropes. I think it was Roy Jones Jr. who was counting up the punches landed. I'll *TRY* to find the video.


I thought he made him miss an awful lot, Ill be re watching the fights soon anyways, and Mayweathers last few.


----------



## Mexi-Box

ChampionsForever said:


> I thought he made him miss an awful lot, Ill be re watching the fights soon anyways, and Mayweathers last few.







Bradley looks a bit drunk after that combination. I think this might be the same combination he's talking about.

*"Yeah, he did [hurt me]. It wasn't like I was hurt to where, you know, you see me staggering back...but there was a time when I was on the ropes...he landed a left hook...he worked his quick combination on the outside...woooooo...the lights were flickering," *


----------



## boxfanlut

LOL at 16,000 seats :rofl should of had fight at wembley


----------



## Oli

5 years too late. How underwhelming. Mayweather UD.


----------



## Trash Bags

Masters said:


> Can't wait. Still a great fight.
> 
> Manny looked better in his last two fights than Floyd did to me. That was a masterclass against Algeri. He still has enough to push Mayweather.


Algieri's garbage. Maidana's way better than Algieri.


----------



## OneTime

Brickfists said:


> Why ?
> 
> I don't understand this mentality, so what if they were both better a few years ago, they're still the two best p4p fighters on the planet with perfectly contrasting styles and personalities. If you can't get exited about this fight then you can't really get exited about any fight.


I can get excited about who and what I want fake ass chump I still chump go brag about the fake amateur titles you didn't win. I still got the screenshot of you getting exposed like a Lil bitch.


----------



## DirtyDan

Is this fight a unification for the WBA, WBC, and WBO and Ring Titles?


----------



## Masters

Trash Bags said:


> Algieri's garbage. Maidana's way better than Algieri.


Both Rios and Algeri lost on the wisest scorecards in recent memory. Many people thought Rios was going to beat Pacquiao.

Mayweather went life and death with Maidana and he took the worst shot ive seen him take in the rematch. He was lucky that punch landed as the bell rang.

Pacman annihilates guys like Maidana.

I think Floyd will win. But Manny has plenty left to make it a good fight.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

" Pacquiao gonna damn near get killed." Roger Mayweather

Lol, lets fucking Go!!


----------



## dyna

Masters said:


> Both Rios and Algeri lost on the wisest scorecards in recent memory. Many people thought Rios was going to beat Pacquiao.
> Mayweather went life and death with Maidana and he took the worst shot ive seen him take in the rematch. He was lucky that punch landed as the bell rang.
> Pacman annihilates guys like Maidana.
> I think Floyd will win. But Manny has plenty left to make it a good fight.


Rios lost all rounds but that happens often enough.
Also if so many people thought he'd beat Pacquaio why was he a 3.5 to 1 betting underdog?

Also Algieri suffered some bogus knockdowns which were clear slips.
Though those scorecards were still the second widest I've ever seen, widest I've ever seen was the 20 point difference between Rudi Lubbers and Muhammad Ali.


----------



## Snakefist

fight shouldve happened back in 2009/2010, as a result it makes me upset that its even happening now. no watch.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer

War the Pacman

boxing back on the world stage, fucking brilliant


----------



## SJS20

I'm coming to America baby!


----------



## turbotime

Manny is gonna get schooled like he would've in 2010 :rofl Can't wait.


----------



## Trail

SouthpawSlayer said:


> War the Pacman
> 
> *boxing back on the world stage, fucking brilliant*


A much as I hate the casuals, the domination the Premiership has here in the UK, and TV companies not giving two fucks about anything other than football....the above line is a winner.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Have you all noticed how so many Pac fans all over the web are so negative about the fight? I've heard it all.

"Should have happened 5 yrs ago"

" I don't care about it now"

" Floyd wins bc he waited until Manny wasnt Manny"

" It's to expensive to get this fight at the tail end of their career"
" I can't get excited "

Well get the fuck offline bc it's time to get pumped. Not just bc of this fight but shit is getting good in boxing. Hell we may see Broner vs Garcia at the end of the year.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Masters said:


> Both Rios and Algeri lost on the wisest scorecards in recent memory. Many people thought Rios was going to beat Pacquiao.
> 
> Mayweather went life and death with Maidana and he took the worst shot ive seen him take in the rematch. He was lucky that punch landed as the bell rang.
> 
> Pacman annihilates guys like Maidana.
> 
> I think Floyd will win. But Manny has plenty left to make it a good fight.


Nobody thought Manny was losing to Rios. Bradley II? Yeah. Algeri? There were a surprising number of people. Levels trumps Styles though.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Hands of Iron said:


> Nobody thought Manny was losing to Rios. Bradley II? Yeah. Algeri? There were a surprising number of people. Levels trumps Styles though.


Honestly with Manny's layoff, knockout loss I thought Rios could win. I thought there would be a good chance of Manny being gun shy and figured Rios would try and jump on him early and put his head in Manny's chest. I was wrong though.


----------



## MadcapMaxie

Holy shit it's onnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!! Woooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Guys, we need a Canelo Alvarez Appreciation Thread

If it wasnt for him refusing to move his date for so long I think Mayweather woulda fought Khan, glad it all worked out but I think it was all because of Canelo's stubbornness


----------



## MrJotatp4p

A.C.S said:


> Guys, we need a Canelo Alvarez Appreciation Thread
> 
> If it wasnt for him refusing to move his date for so long I think Mayweather woulda fought Khan, glad it all worked out but I think it was all because of Canelo's stubbornness


Don't think that has anything to do with it. I don't see Floyd fighting Khan ever. Don't think he likes Khan. Not the kind of dislike that makes him want to kick is ass but that don't ever care to bother with him dislike. Pacquiao was his one and only choice.


----------



## The Kurgan

I can see Mayweather winning this by KO if he takes some big risks, but given the pressure I think he'll play it safe and win a decision. Pac is a very live underdog.


----------



## Kurushi

A.C.S said:


> Guys, we need a Canelo Alvarez Appreciation Thread
> 
> If it wasnt for him refusing to move his date for so long I think Mayweather woulda fought Khan, glad it all worked out but I think it was all because of Canelo's stubbornness


He definitely played a part in the fight getting made. Difficult to say how much really but he was part of the pressure that was being put on Mayweather.


----------



## hermit

JeffJoiner said:


> Whoever fights on this card will get huge exposure.


And probably little else. You know where the money is all going.


----------



## Trash Bags

floyd is levels above the destroyer. i expect this to be a mismatch. i just hope floyd wins easily and the pactards disappear forever.


----------



## hermit

BoxingGenius27 said:


> I'm hearing:
> 
> Loma vs Walters
> Badou Jack vs Gilberto Ramirez
> Mickey Bey vs Gamboa


No Toney/RJJ?


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Trash Bags said:


> floyd is levels above the destroyer. i expect this to be a mismatch. i just hope floyd wins easily and the pactards disappear forever.


Oh Pactards will go away and Pac fans who are real fans of the sport will stay to talk about boxing. Hell most Pactards are saying they aren't excited and how Floyd waited for Manny to get old. Some are saying Floyd wins now.


----------



## turbotime

Imagine Manny getting a gift over Floyd :lol: that'd be some shit to see


----------



## MrJotatp4p

turbotime said:


> Imagine Manny getting a gift over Floyd :lol: that'd be some shit to see


I think if Floyd or Manny gets a gift when it's clear that the other won would destroy boxing and even turn away us die hard fans.


----------



## dyna

turbotime said:


> Imagine Manny getting a gift over Floyd :lol: that'd be some shit to see


I think a draw in an extremely close fight would bring the biggest storm. :lol:


----------



## church11

Kurushi said:


> He definitely played a part in the fight getting made. Difficult to say how much really but he was part of the pressure that was being put on Mayweather.


any part he played vanished when they walked from the cotto negotiations


----------



## FloydPatterson




----------



## church11

can't wait to catch the next interview with 50 Cent. scared to death of manny...gtfo


----------



## Hands of Iron

MrJotatp4p said:


> Honestly with Manny's layoff, knockout loss I thought Rios could win. I thought there would be a good chance of Manny being gun shy and figured Rios would try and jump on him early and put his head in Manny's chest. I was wrong though.


I only remember you thinking Russell was going to beat Lomachenko.


----------



## turbotime

MrJotatp4p said:


> I think if Floyd or Manny gets a gift when it's clear that the other won would destroy boxing and even turn away us die hard fans.





dyna said:


> I think a draw in an extremely close fight would bring the biggest storm. :lol:


True....and $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ unfortunately.


----------



## Kurushi

church11 said:


> any part he played vanished when they walked from the cotto negotiations


Ball was already rolling by that point.


----------



## Lester1583

turbotime said:


> Imagine Manny getting a gift over Floyd :lol: that'd be some shit to see


The fight declared no-contest due to an accidental headbutt in the 2nd round would be even better.


----------



## church11

Kurushi said:


> Ball was already rolling by that point.


fair play and you're right. but i think at that point he could've come up with some excuse to fight khan instead. especially because the negotiations were so muddy.


----------



## turbotime

Lester1583 said:


> The fight declared no-contest due to an accidental headbutt in the 2nd round would be even better.


That would be fucking amazing


----------



## Kurushi

church11 said:


> fair play and you're right. but i think at that point he could've come up with some excuse to fight khan instead. especially because the negotiations were so muddy.


Maybe, although Khan was already looking like Pac's plan B. The teams had apparently been talking or, at least, talking about talking to give Mayweather the impression Khan wasn't going to be available as his plan B. There were a lot of moving parts to this fight getting made but I'm just glad it's finally happening regardless of how significant each part was. Who you got?


----------



## church11

Kurushi said:


> Maybe, although Khan was already looking like Pac's plan B. The teams had apparently been talking or, at least, talking about talking to give Mayweather the impression Khan wasn't going to be available as his plan B. There were a lot of moving parts to this fight getting made but I'm just glad it's finally happening regardless of how significant each part was. Who you got?


agreed. i haven't been this excited in a really long time. what a huge time for boxing fans. i'm going with mayweather by UD but i anticipate on it being competitive and i hope it's full of drama. something where they both have to dig real deep. how about you?


----------



## Kurushi

church11 said:


> agreed. i haven't been this excited in a really long time. what a huge time for boxing fans. i'm going with mayweather by UD but i anticipate on it being competitive and i hope it's full of drama. something where they both have to dig real deep. how about you?


It's actually quite surreal. And it's like another poster said; people on my social network feeds have suddenly become boxing experts! People who I know never even watch boxing! This is such a ridiculously huge event. And the purses, my god. I think if Mayweather's getting $120 million then he'd be earning around $55,000 a second if it goes the distance.

I've always thought Mayweather wins on points, he will do what it takes to put safety first even if it makes for a frustrating watch. I need to analyse it more deeply now that it's actually happening though. I mentioned in another thread recently about their latest string of opponents. I feel like Manny's has been more varied which could play in his favour. They're both past prime but I have a feeling that Pac has gotten used to his decline in a way that Mayweather hasn't quite done yet. I really hope it's competitive and fairly reffed/judged.


----------



## quincy k

Hands of Iron said:


> I only remember you thinking Russell was going to beat Lomachenko.


he guaranteed that floyd was going to out throw paq and said that you can "bet your ass" that floyd is going to school paq like he did jmm

i offered him two $500.00 bet regarding the above BS and then all i heard were all his excuses of why he didint want to take the bets

classic flomo


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> The fight declared no-contest due to an accidental headbutt in the 2nd round would be even better.


:rofl

That would be absolutely unreal.


----------



## church11

Kurushi said:


> It's actually quite surreal. And it's like another poster said; people on my social network feeds have suddenly become boxing experts! People who I know never even watch boxing! This is such a ridiculously huge event. And the purses, my god. I think if Mayweather's getting $120 million then he'd be earning around $55,000 a second if it goes the distance.
> 
> I've always thought Mayweather wins on points, he will do what it takes to put safety first even if it makes for a frustrating watch. I need to analyse it more deeply now that it's actually happening though. I mentioned in another thread recently about their latest string of opponents. I feel like Manny's has been more varied which could play in his favour. They're both past prime but I have a feeling that Pac has gotten used to his decline in a way that Mayweather hasn't quite done yet. I really hope it's competitive and fairly reffed/judged.


it's the perfect clash of styles/character too. humble vs. boisterous, defensive vs offensive, clear #1 and #2 in their division. it's just the perfect super fight. 
good point on pac being more adjusted to his decline, that's an interesting point i've never considered. i think mayweather's skills will prevail, but this isn't a fight where you can say levels/experience will trump, because i truly believe they are both capable of winning this fight. floyd has consistently shown he can figure out and opponent and adapt, and he has shown he can remain composed and dig deep to win (maidana 1 for a recent example).


----------



## PetetheKing

The Sweet Science said:


> No, I'm in the same boat. This fight would have been best in 2010, but Mayweather didn't want to make it happen then. Of course, I am not saying that Manny would have beaten Floyd back then either, but if anyone had a chance it was 2009 or 2010 Pacquiao. If Manny hurt Floyd the way Mosley did in the second round of their fight, he could possibly finish the job with his fast, powerful shots coming from all angles. Either way, it is still a good thing for boxing for them to fight. I hope by some miracle that Manny knocks Floyd the F*@K OUT!!!
> 
> My Prediction: Mayweather W 12


You're a realist.

I'm excited for boxing. I'm excited for the event. But the fight's result feels like a foregone conclusion. A lot of Mayweather fans are going to insist it's backtracking. That it's getting cold feet now that the fight's finally arriving. Any reasonable poster knows I'm not a Pactard and not a Floyd hater. But I am a Pac fan and while I admire Floyd's skills & abilities I don't root for Mayweather.

Now getting past all that and in to the thick of things. I wrote Pac off after the Rios fight a bit. I thought Pac might lose to Bradley had they rematched. I was proven wrong in the result but there was quite a bit of truth in what I was saying. Yes, Pac beat Bradley pretty succinctly the second go round but he really hard to earn it the second go round. Bradley pushed him and Pac had to go a little deeper to ensure victory. The first fight was about the same scoring wise as the second fight on a round by round basis but the ultimate difference was that Pac won the first fight treating it like a sparring session. I've never seen Pac so casual, comfortable, and commanding in such a high profile fight. It literally cost him the fight.

I don't know how many times it bears repeating because Floyd fans, who usually pride themselves on their boxing knowledge insist on disregarding established boxing truisms when it comes to the Mayweather vs Pac fight. The reason I think they do it is because they believe that their guy would've always beaten the breaks off of Pac, and because of this they can't reconcile with the changing dynamics and ultimately only see it as excuses. Not only that, they actually dismiss and diminish the changing dynamics altogether, or they try to say the changes in time have changed both fighters comparably and thus it's irrelevant. This argument is so lacking in understanding of pugilism and fighting styles that it's almost laughable.

I do not know if the Pac of 2009-2010 would have beaten Floyd. But I do know he would have stood a far greater chance. For simple reasons, really; Pac of now in no way has proven since being stopped by Marquez (Or even earlier really) that he can fight three full of minutes of every round. The decline in his speed, whether by foot or hand, while not earth-shattering is significant for a fighter whose style is predicated on aggressiveness & athleticism. Particularly his legs, which are so crucial for his defense, and transitioning to offensive, darting in and out, utilizing angles. It is the very reason Marquez caught Pac pulling back in the 4th fight and dropped him. The same thing happened in earlier encounters but Pac had the legs and reflexes to pull back in time. Yes, Pac got away with a flaw (Not that Floyd doesn't have any flaws himself); fighter's whose styles are predicated on athleticism generally have flaws and get away with them (I.E. Roy Jones Jr, Ali to a lesser extent). His durability even seems to be declined; intuitively it should if it hasn't been demonstrated through film.

You see, we could talk declines all day but the most profound point that seems to be eluding Floyd fans is the _difference_ between the declines. Even if disregard the fact Pac got stopped which obviously should be a negative for his longevity anyway. Any slip or decline for a fighter whose style is so predicated on athleticism, aggressiveness, & workrate is only compounded relative to most normal technical boxers. The physical slips within Pac's style affects him at a much greater rate than a more boxer-oriented style like Floyd's. It may even be exponential. So whatever physical declines you see in the man and compare, you have to remember that within their respective styles, Pac's declines are much more magnified & dramatic. Heck, even Tyson, an aggressive, come-forward fighter who had great athleticism was at least built on a very technical proficient foundation. And yes, Tyson didn't train and did coke in his mid 30's but he was much more readily perceived as being forgone than Pac was. Pac, style-wise, theoretically should be less conducive to longevity I'd venture, though Tyson is a HW but he prison-stint that preserved him so it balances it out a bit.

And just to clarify something, I'm extremely confident that Pac of 2009-2010 wouldn't have stopped Floyd. That is absurd, but he may have outpointed him.


----------



## Kurushi

church11 said:


> it's the perfect clash of styles/character too. humble vs. boisterous, defensive vs offensive, clear #1 and #2 in their division. it's just the perfect super fight.
> good point on pac being more adjusted to his decline, that's an interesting point i've never considered. i think mayweather's skills will prevail, but this isn't a fight where you can say levels/experience will trump, because i truly believe they are both capable of winning this fight. floyd has consistently shown he can figure out and opponent and adapt, and he has shown he can remain composed and dig deep to win (maidana 1 for a recent example).


Yeah, Mayweather has shown that there isn't really anything he can't adapt to and I can't imagine it would take longer than 6 rounds for floyd to correctly figure Manny out. During those early rounds though Pac is going to be bringing it hard and if he can get a knockdown or two he might squeeze it on points even if he loses more rounds overall. But I just can't see that happening.


----------



## PetetheKing

My rant is very ranty but I defy anyone to dispute it, or any of the merits argued. 

To summarize for those who don't want to read paragraphs, essentially, this more calculated boxer-puncher version of Pac has a far less chance at victory than the 2009-2010 version. I can't even envision a path to victory for Pac in 2015 but in 2009-2010 at least I could visualize it. There's little proof he can still fight three full minutes of every-round which he would need to do considering his dimensions, lack of jab, and inability to fight on the inside. All obstacles against him going into the fight. Mayweather is much more preserved as a fighter as a fighter, and any decline is less relevant and far less dramatic giving their respective styles. If you understood boxing and its history you would know this. 

Everyone referencing the Maidana fight as proof to Mayweather's significant decline is fooling themselves. Maidana is a big strong bull-headed fighter that threw caution to the wind and fought on the inside. He also has a respectable jab. Pac doesn't fight on the inside and will always be coming forward and attacking from the middle range where Mayweather will always be able to control him. He will not be able to take advantage of Mayweather's inactivity because Mayweather will better control him, unlike Maidana, who could far more easily nullify Mayweather's offense and out-work him with his head in his chest. Conversely, Pac's impressive performance against Algieri is clouding everyone's judgement. The reality was Algieri was way out of his depth/league and Pac could comfortable pick him off and out-box him from the center of the ring. He never had to be aggressive or have a high-activity. That performance tells us nothing about a potential Mayweather fight. Even Algieri would tell you that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

MrJotatp4p said:


> Don't think that has anything to do with it. I don't see Floyd fighting Khan ever. Don't think he likes Khan. Not the kind of dislike that makes him want to kick is ass but that don't ever care to bother with him dislike. Pacquiao was his one and only choice.


It was going to be Khan or Cotto II

I doubt Pac was his only choice its been 5 years in the making he coulda still delayed it again,the Canelo not moving from the date forced him to negotiate more with Pac because it was the only fight bigger than Cotto vs Canelo

By the time Canelo walked away from there was so much pressure on Floyd he had to make it


----------



## Reppin501

G


PetetheKing said:


> You're a realist.
> 
> I'm excited for boxing. I'm excited for the event. But the fight's result feels like a foregone conclusion. A lot of Mayweather fans are going to insist it's backtracking. That it's getting cold feet now that the fight's finally arriving. Any reasonable poster knows I'm not a Pactard and not a Floyd hater. But I am a Pac fan and while I admire Floyd's skills & abilities I don't root for Mayweather.
> 
> Now getting past all that and in to the thick of things. I wrote Pac off after the Rios fight a bit. I thought Pac might lose to Bradley had they rematched. I was proven wrong in the result but there was quite a bit of truth in what I was saying. Yes, Pac beat Bradley pretty succinctly the second go round but he really hard to earn it the second go round. Bradley pushed him and Pac had to go a little deeper to ensure victory. The first fight was about the same scoring wise as the second fight on a round by round basis but the ultimate difference was that Pac won the first fight treating it like a sparring session. I've never seen Pac so casual, comfortable, and commanding in such a high profile fight. It literally cost him the fight.
> 
> I don't know how many times it bears repeating because Floyd fans, who usually pride themselves on their boxing knowledge insist on disregarding established boxing truisms when it comes to the Mayweather vs Pac fight. The reason I think they do it is because they believe that their guy would've always beaten the breaks off of Pac, and because of this they can't reconcile with the changing dynamics and ultimately only see it as excuses. Not only that, they actually dismiss and diminish the changing dynamics altogether, or they try to say the changes in time have changed both fighters comparably and thus it's irrelevant. This argument is so lacking in understanding of pugilism and fighting styles that it's almost laughable.
> 
> I do not know if the Pac of 2009-2010 would have beaten Floyd. But I do know he would have stood a far greater chance. For simple reasons, really; Pac of now in no way has proven since being stopped by Marquez (Or even earlier really) that he can fight three full of minutes of every round. The decline in his speed, whether by foot or hand, while not earth-shattering is significant for a fighter whose style is predicated on aggressiveness & athleticism. Particularly his legs, which are so crucial for his defense, and transitioning to offensive, darting in and out, utilizing angles. It is the very reason Marquez caught Pac pulling back in the 4th fight and dropped him. The same thing happened in earlier encounters but Pac had the legs and reflexes to pull back in time. Yes, Pac got away with a flaw (Not that Floyd doesn't have any flaws himself); fighter's whose styles are predicated on athleticism generally have flaws and get away with them (I.E. Roy Jones Jr, Ali to a lesser extent). His durability even seems to be declined; intuitively it should if it hasn't been demonstrated through film.
> 
> You see, we could talk declines all day but the most profound point that seems to be eluding Floyd fans is the _difference_ between the declines. Even if disregard the fact Pac got stopped which obviously should be a negative for his longevity anyway. Any slip or decline for a fighter whose style is so predicated on athleticism, aggressiveness, & workrate is only compounded relative to most normal technical boxers. The physical slips within Pac's style affects him at a much greater rate than a more boxer-oriented style like Floyd's. It may even be exponential. So whatever physical declines you see in the man and compare, you have to remember that within their respective styles, Pac's declines are much more magnified & dramatic. Heck, even Tyson, an aggressive, come-forward fighter who had great athleticism was at least built on a very technical proficient foundation. And yes, Tyson didn't train and did coke in his mid 30's but he was much more readily perceived as being forgone than Pac was. Pac, style-wise, theoretically should be less conducive to longevity I'd venture, though Tyson is a HW but he prison-stint that preserved him so it balances it out a bit.
> 
> And just to clarify something, I'm extremely confident that Pac of 2009-2010 wouldn't have stopped Floyd. That is absurd, but he may have outpointed him.


This is brilliant you write all this to say to say: "I choose to ignore any reasoning that might possible contradict my own, i know Manny is going to lose, but as opposed to conceding that Floyd is the better fighter...I'm going to cling to some pipe dream about 2009", cool story bro. I find it interesting that you dismiss the obvious decline in Floyd, and proceed to make the case athleticism is more important to Manny. To a casual this may appear to be true, but the counter argument is that Because Floyd isn't going to spam punches, he isn't going to knock Manny out, his athletic ability (speed, reflexes, conditioning, strength) are crucial. There is a reason Floyd is essentially the only one who fights Floyd's style...because it requires superior athletic ability along with unbelievable conditioning. Floyd fights on feel, on instinct, once those things start to betray you, he's going to be in serious trouble. It is beginning to happen, and it's clear to see. In terms of 2009...the Floyd that beat JMM's ass, beats any version of Manny. I will also stand by the fact Manny has a better chance now than he did then. Floyd was untouchable then, and was so dialed in and sharp, Manny would have had no shot. Floyd is far more vulnerable now than he was then.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

quincy k said:


> he guaranteed that floyd was going to out throw paq and said that you can "bet your ass" that floyd is going to school paq like he did jmm
> 
> i offered him two $500.00 bet regarding the above BS and then all i heard were all his excuses of why he didint want to take the bets
> 
> classic flomo


Fuck off kid. I don't even fucking know you and yes I think Floyd is going to throw more and dominate. So fucking what. I need a bet with you to add weight to what I think you fucking cunt! Now pay bballchump and then maybe we can talk but I don't know fuck all about you to play around with 10 dollars let along 500. Typical Pactard since you want to call me a Flomo.


----------



## PetetheKing

Reppin501 said:


> G
> 
> This is brilliant you write all this to say to say: "I choose to ignore any reasoning that might possible contradict my own, i know Manny is going to lose, but as opposed to conceding that Floyd is the better fighter...I'm going to cling to some pipe dream about 2009", cool story bro. .


That's an illogical takeaway, but I'm not surprised. What am I clinging to? I'm being as impartial as possible.

Of course Floyd is the superior fighter H2H (Though accolades and accomplishments are less clear story).

Instead of ad hominems why not argue against the actually merits of the points.

I'll make it simple for you. Which version of Pac do you think stood a greater chance, the 2009 iteration or the 2015 one? I'm sure you'll give an explanation, mentioning the word irrelevant multiple times rather than a simple answer. Answer however you want, if you decide to go with the "No difference" angle you're still flying in the face of 100+ years of boxing precedence. Continue to argue an ignorant point if you'd like that. Yeah, but I'm emotionally clinging.

I stopped reading you post after that but I picked back up after I submitted. This is an edit. ***

[quoteI find it interesting that you dismiss the obvious decline in Floyd, and proceed to make the case athleticism is more important to Manny. [/quote]

Why is that? Do you understand boxing? I don't dismiss his decline but it's certainly less important. A fighter that relies more on athleticism rather than fundamentals & technique is going to be more reliant on said athleticism and less likely to sustain a career as effectively for as long. Let alone a fighter that relies on athleticism *and* aggressiveness, and output. That style is taxing, and since it's based on a more flawed foundation it requires those physical gifts far more significantly than a style that relies more on boxing science. Isn't this common sense?

Let's use some examples. Henry Armstrong puttered out around 30. Frazier was perceived as being shot at 31 in the Manilla fight. Dempsey was done at 32. Marciano was done at 32. Roy Jones Jr was KOed and seen as done at 35. Even SRR who relied on athleticism but had the range, height, and boxing fundamentals preserved while in his late 30's in the 1940's, beating great fighters like Basilio and Fullmer. James Toney was lazy, fat, and a blown up LHW and he fought effectively into his late 30's and early 40's. Same Philly Shell as who? Hopkins just fought for the LHW championship at 50. Conversely, there are exceptions to the rule but they can be rationalized fairly well. Ezzard Charles was never really the same in his early 30's and he relied on technique and boxing ability but he had earlier onset of ALS. Whitaker didn't have the same kind of longevity as Hopkins, but Whitaker was fought Oscar in a close fight at 33, had coke problems, and was more unorthodox as a fighter than giving credit for. SRL was more athletic inclined as fighter than technically-oriented (Not that his technique or fundamentals were shit). SRL had his own personal problems as well but still fought till his early 30's well.

Who was more suited for Lewis-Tyson fight in the early 2000's? Lewis or Tyson. What about Holyfield-Tyson in the 90's, despite Holyfield being older?



> To a casual this may appear to be true, but the counter argument is that Because Floyd isn't going to spam punches, he isn't going to knock Manny out, his athletic ability (speed, reflexes, conditioning, strength) are crucial.


Okay, I won't deny that his physically declines make him less likely to get a stoppage, but that doesn't mean they're not less important to him.



> There is a reason Floyd is essentially the only one who fights Floyd's style


Oh my god. You sound like a fucking imbecile when you say this. You make it sound like Floyd innovated or pioneered some kind of never before seen boxing technique or way of fighting. While no one fights exactly the way Floyd fights, as most fighters don't fight exactly the way that fighter fights. That would be rudimentary and oversimplistic thing to argue. Who the hell fights like Pac-man? In fact, Pac-man is far more unique with his way of fighting than Floyd Mayweather is.



> ...because it requires superior athletic ability along with unbelievable conditioning.


What? Guy throws like twenty punches a round. Yeah, he's got to use his legs a lot. I like how you just say it as if just makes it true.



> Floyd fights on feel, on instinct, once those things start to betray you, he's going to be in serious trouble.


I will extend an olive branch to show you that I am a rational and decently informed boxing fan. Floyd relies more on his athleticism than say Bernard Hopkins. But you do realize you're talking about a thirty fucking eight year old. Even you argued that the Maidana fight was different because of Miadana's style. I actually agreed with you there. His style is more a foil. His size, his jab, his inside ability that took advantage of Mayweather's inactivity. It's true, I guess it doesn't change Pac-Mayweather because Pac always had to do from a mid-range. But I'm telling you, the speed, angles, out-put. All of that was more crucial because he does do it from a middle range and any slip is going to be dramatic. Not only is a physical decline for Pac more negatively affecting than it would be to Floyd, but for this specific match-up it's even more dramatic. Pac can't fight three full minutes of every round anymore. At least I'm not convinced of it.



> It is beginning to happen, and it's clear to see. In terms of 2009...the Floyd that beat JMM's ass,


You're talking about an absolute style mismatch. Floyd didn't look overly impressive in 2009 compared to 2012 or 2013. He looked better than ever against Alvarez. If anything he should have been rusty in 2009. Yeah, he look good but man you're talking about absolute style mismatch here. Can't compare that to Maidana, which was more a style foil for Floyd.



> beats any version of Manny. I will also stand by the fact Manny has a better chance now than he did then. Floyd was untouchable then, and was so dialed in and sharp, Manny would have had no shot. Floyd is far more vulnerable now than he was then.


Agree to disagree. This viewpoint in my opinion is nonsensical and flies on the face of common sense and boxing history.


----------



## quincy k

MrJotatp4p said:


> Fuck off kid. I don't even fucking know you and yes I think Floyd is going to throw more and dominate. So fucking what. I need a bet with you to add weight to what I think you fucking cunt! Now pay bballchump and then maybe we can talk but I don't know fuck all about you to play around with 10 dollars let along 500. Typical Pactard since you want to call me a Flomo.


i dont have a problem with bballchump, hell probably tell you the same

its just funny how only flomos make these bizarre presumptions, to an extent trolling, when the real world thinks otherwise.

paq +33 points(mayweather/jmm), what you claimed would happen, would be considered near a shutout with floyd being offered at -1000 or so, what crawford was offered against beltran with the same results

floyd is currently offered at -237 at arguably the most renowned online sportsbook in the world that accepted 500k single point spread bets in the super bowl


----------



## Reppin501

PetetheKing said:


> You're an idiot if that's your takeaway, but I'm not surprised. What am I clinging to? I'm being as impartial as possible.
> 
> Of course Floyd is the superior fighter H2H (Though accolades and accomplishments are less clear story).
> 
> Instead of ad hominems why not argue against the actually merits of the points.
> 
> I'll make it simple for you. Which version of Pac do you think stood a greater chance, the 2009 iteration or the 2015 one? I'm sure you'll give an explanation, mentioning the word irrelevant multiple times rather than a simple answer. Answer however you want, if you decide to go with the "No difference" angle you're still flying in the face of 100+ years of boxing precedence. Continue to argue an ignorant point if you'd like that. Yeah, but I'm emotionally clinging.


I answered your questions directly in the post you quoted a 1/3 of.


----------



## PetetheKing

Reppin501 said:


> I answered your questions directly in the post you quoted a 1/3 of.


Sorry, I edited the above response.


----------



## quincy k

Reppin501 said:


> G
> 
> This is brilliant you write all this to say to say: "I choose to ignore any reasoning that might possible contradict my own, i know Manny is going to lose, but as opposed to conceding that Floyd is the better fighter...I'm going to cling to some pipe dream about 2009", cool story bro. I find it interesting that you dismiss the obvious decline in Floyd, and proceed to make the case athleticism is more important to Manny. To a casual this may appear to be true, but the counter argument is that Because Floyd isn't going to spam punches, he isn't going to knock Manny out, his athletic ability (speed, reflexes, conditioning, strength) are crucial. There is a reason Floyd is essentially the only one who fights Floyd's style...because it requires superior athletic ability along with unbelievable conditioning. _*Floyd fights on feel, on instinct, once those things start to betray you, he's going to be in serious trouble. It is beginning to happen, and it's clear to see.*_ In terms of 2009...the Floyd that beat JMM's ass, beats any version of Manny. I will also stand by the fact Manny has a better chance now than he did then. Floyd was untouchable then, and was so dialed in and sharp, Manny would have had no shot. Floyd is far more vulnerable now than he was then.


i agree with your assessment of current floyd.

seriously, that much trouble with b-level marcos maidaina? only a pactard would to try and make an excuse for why manny lost if he should lose on may 2

floyd peak was zab. the way he would reset never giving up the center of the ring after taking zabs punches and never needing to hold or grapple

against maidana he ran and held. as you say, one could make a case that he simply does not have the reflexes anymore to stand and trade, maidana being far slower than zab.

my guess is that the odds get bet down to floyd -150 to -200, what it was offered in 2009-2010


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Lester1583 said:


> The fight declared no-contest due to an accidental headbutt in the 2nd round would be even better.


I've been saying this for a long time and praying for it haha


----------



## dyna

Chacal said:


> I've been saying this for a long time and praying for it haha


Only thing more unreal would be Pacman cancelling the fight because of Floyd coming in over the weight limit.


----------



## PetetheKing

Al Bernstein basically saying Pac needs to turn back the clock to win. Bernstein is such a professional you can't criticize him for being a homer.


----------



## bballchump11

Doc said:


> Maidana didn't do that good while smothering he actually did his best work mid range like Manny likes to fight in.


Maidana did his best work whenever Floyd was on the ropes


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana did his best work whenever Floyd was on the ropes


You should change the title of this thread into the official build up thread and end it as the RBR imo.


----------



## Reppin501

J


PetetheKing said:


> That's an illogical takeaway, but I'm not surprised. What am I clinging to? I'm being as impartial as possible.
> 
> Of course Floyd is the superior fighter H2H (Though accolades and accomplishments are less clear story).
> 
> Instead of ad hominems why not argue against the actually merits of the points.
> 
> I'll make it simple for you. Which version of Pac do you think stood a greater chance, the 2009 iteration or the 2015 one? I'm sure you'll give an explanation, mentioning the word irrelevant multiple times rather than a simple answer. Answer however you want, if you decide to go with the "No difference" angle you're still flying in the face of 100+ years of boxing precedence. Continue to argue an ignorant point if you'd like that. Yeah, but I'm emotionally clinging.
> 
> I stopped reading you post after that but I picked back up after I submitted. This is an edit. ***
> 
> [quoteI find it interesting that you dismiss the obvious decline in Floyd, and proceed to make the case athleticism is more important to Manny.


Why is that? Do you understand boxing? I don't dismiss his decline but it's certainly less important. A fighter that relies more on athleticism rather than fundamentals & technique is going to be more reliant on said athleticism and less likely to sustain a career as effectively for as long. Let alone a fighter that relies on athleticism *and* aggressiveness, and output. That style is taxing, and since it's based on a more flawed foundation it requires those physical gifts far more significantly than a style that relies more on boxing science. Isn't this common sense?

Let's use some examples. Henry Armstrong puttered out around 30. Frazier was perceived as being shot at 31 in the Manilla fight. Dempsey was done at 32. Marciano was done at 32. Roy Jones Jr was KOed and seen as done at 35. Even SRR who relied on athleticism but had the range, height, and boxing fundamentals preserved while in his late 30's in the 1940's, beating great fighters like Basilio and Fullmer. James Toney was lazy, fat, and a blown up LHW and he fought effectively into his late 30's and early 40's. Same Philly Shell as who? Hopkins just fought for the LHW championship at 50. Conversely, there are exceptions to the rule but they can be rationalized fairly well. Ezzard Charles was never really the same in his early 30's and he relied on technique and boxing ability but he had earlier onset of ALS. Whitaker didn't have the same kind of longevity as Hopkins, but Whitaker was fought Oscar in a close fight at 33, had coke problems, and was more unorthodox as a fighter than giving credit for. SRL was more athletic inclined as fighter than technically-oriented (Not that his technique or fundamentals were shit). SRL had his own personal problems as well but still fought till his early 30's well.

Who was more suited for Lewis-Tyson fight in the early 2000's? Lewis or Tyson. What about Holyfield-Tyson in the 90's, despite Holyfield being older?

Okay, I won't deny that his physically declines make him less likely to get a stoppage, but that doesn't mean they're not less important to him.

Oh my god. You sound like a fucking imbecile when you say this. You make it sound like Floyd innovated or pioneered some kind of never before seen boxing technique or way of fighting. While no one fights exactly the way Floyd fights, as most fighters don't fight exactly the way that fighter fights. That would be rudimentary and oversimplistic thing to argue. Who the hell fights like Pac-man? In fact, Pac-man is far more unique with his way of fighting than Floyd Mayweather is.

What? Guy throws like twenty punches a round. Yeah, he's got to use his legs a lot. I like how you just say it as if just makes it true.

I will extend an olive branch to show you that I am a rational and decently informed boxing fan. Floyd relies more on his athleticism than say Bernard Hopkins. But you do realize you're talking about a thirty fucking eight year old. Even you argued that the Maidana fight was different because of Miadana's style. I actually agreed with you there. His style is more a foil. His size, his jab, his inside ability that took advantage of Mayweather's inactivity. It's true, I guess it doesn't change Pac-Mayweather because Pac always had to do from a mid-range. But I'm telling you, the speed, angles, out-put. All of that was more crucial because he does do it from a middle range and any slip is going to be dramatic. Not only is a physical decline for Pac more negatively affecting than it would be to Floyd, but for this specific match-up it's even more dramatic. Pac can't fight three full minutes of every round anymore. At least I'm not convinced of it.

You're talking about an absolute style mismatch. Floyd didn't look overly impressive in 2009 compared to 2012 or 2013. He looked better than ever against Alvarez. If anything he should have been rusty in 2009. Yeah, he look good but man you're talking about absolute style mismatch here. Can't compare that to Maidana, which was more a style foil for Floyd.

Agree to disagree. This viewpoint in my opinion is nonsensical and flies on the face of common sense and boxing history.[/QUOTE]

Manny doesn't have to throw punches for 3 minutes every round to win this fight. i understand this is the thought spammed about but I think it's a novice idea and just not an intelligent thought. He needs to work enough to keep Floyd off balance and minimize Floyd's opportunities to counter him. Manny is a better fighter now...granted he may not be in the same place athletically but he's still a phenomenal athlete who isn't far removed from his absolute peak.

Floyd is more vulnerable now based on his reflexes being deminished, his legs aren't gone but are worn, and his counter punching is half a click slower, which is crucial to his success. If he's getting hit more, landing less, his chances of winning drop incredibly. Making it even more dangerous is the fact that I don't believe Floyd necessarily wants to accept that he's not the same. I think Manny has a better chance now because Of Floyd, not because of Manny. Floyd at his best...it doesn't matter about Manny, but Floyd at 80%, changes everything. Floyd is the better fighter and I believe he will win, but Manny will be much more competitive now, based on where Floyd is athletically.


----------



## bballchump11

Man Floyd seems happy as hell that this fight finally got made
http://fighthype.com/mayweathernews/mayweather-talks-pacquiao-showdown.html









*BT: After nearly 6 years, how did the fight finally come about? Was it a difficult processs to get to the finish line in these negotiations?*

FM: It was very, very difficult. We forced them to fight. We gave them no choice. Al and Bob and HBO and Showtime were going back and forth, trying to make the fight happen. It was a battle, but everybody is happy now and it's time to give the people what they want to see. Everyone was saying, "Sign the contract! Sign the contract!" As soon as Arum signed and as soon as Manny signed, Al Haymon brought the contract right to me and I signed the contract with no problem at all. I'm not here to say anything negative about Bob or say anything negative about Manny. That's not my job to do. I'm a boxer/entertainer and my job is to go out there and entertain and be the best that I can be. I'm just happy that we were able to make the fight happen. I can't wait.

*BT: What was different now as opposed to some of the other times you tried to put the fight together?*

FM: I think how we were able to make the fight this time was me sitting down and meeting with Pacquiao one on one. Once we sat down one on one, it had an awful lot to do with Al Haymon. I stayed on top of Al day in and day out. Stephen Espinoza and Al and Leonard Ellerbe was communicating back and forth all day just trying to make the fight happen. It was extremely difficult, but like I said before, I'm truly blessed to be in a position to make nine figures in thirty-six minutes. Al Haymon, I couldn't choose a better man to have in my corner. He's been like a father to me. He has taught me about business. He's such a brilliant business man.

Al came to my house. We was at my house sitting down in Vegas. We had a meeting, just about business outside of boxing, but then we got to talking about boxing.* I said, "What do you think about the Pacquiao fight?" He said, "I really don't know. Do you want the fight?" I said, "Absolutely!" I said, "Can you make it happen?" He said, "I can try my best." And I said, "Well you told me we don't ever try to do anything. We do it! So can you do it?" He said, "I'ma do it!" And that's what we did. Once I got with Al Haymon, everything that I asked for throughout my career, I've received.* From every mansion that I wanted, every car that you can possibly dream about, to every country, but I had already been around the world before I was 19, but everything that I asked of from Al Haymon, he did. Like I said before, he's remarkable. He's been like a father to me. He's unbelievable.
@Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )


----------



## bballchump11

Masters said:


> Both Rios and Algeri lost on the wisest scorecards in recent memory. *Many people thought Rios was going to beat Pacquiao.*
> 
> Mayweather went life and death with Maidana and he took the worst shot ive seen him take in the rematch. He was lucky that punch landed as the bell rang.
> 
> Pacman annihilates guys like Maidana.
> 
> I think Floyd will win. But Manny has plenty left to make it a good fight.


yeah nobody who's opinion means anything :lol:


----------



## Big Yank Bal

Tuff Gong said:


> :yep A Pac trilogy would take Floyd to 50 fights, although there would have to be at least 1 loss or draw in there to make the trilogy viable.


Even better would be someone winning, the other winning the rematch, a draw in the 3rd fight, and setting up a 4th fight, but of course I was going with a more realistic scenario because I don't want to get carried away :lol:

The one thing I will say though, and I'm saying this as someone that's not a Mayweather fan, that let's say this does go 3 fights, and Floyd wins 2 of the 3 and retires at 49-1. I would tip my hat off to that much more than if he went 50-0 without fighting Manny.


----------



## KOTF

Lester1583 said:


> The fight declared no-contest due to an accidental headbutt in the 2nd round would be even better.


Or how bout Pacquiao winning four big action packed rounds out of six but losing by cuts


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown

What will cheapest tickets be going for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands of Iron

bballchump11 said:


> yeah nobody who's opinion means anything :lol:


Probably a better fight now than it would've been at any point over the last couple years considering 2010-12 is history. Manny needed to get on a little roll here, which he's done. Rios and Algeri don't really mean much, but Bradley was a great win. I didn't see him losing that fight either, but a lot of people did during the build up and Timothy was legit P4P material.


----------



## bballchump11

Chacal said:


> You should change the title of this thread into the official build up thread and end it as the RBR imo.


I'll change the title. I want to do a separate RBR thread though.


----------



## bballchump11

Hands of Iron said:


> Probably a better fight now than it would've been at any point over the last couple years considering 2010-12 is history. Manny needed to get on a little roll here, which he's done. Rios and Algeri don't really mean much, but Bradley was a great win. I didn't see him losing that fight either, but a lot of people did during the build up and Timothy was legit P4P material.


yeah this is the perfect time to make it imo. Manny got his tuneup vs Rios. Then he took on a p4p fighter in Bradley and regained his title. Then he got a fight to really show out and put on a big performance vs Algieri. Then Floyd looked like trash in his last 2 fights. I think this is the most lucrative this fight could have been right now.


----------



## PetetheKing

Reppin501 said:


> Manny doesn't have to throw punches for 3 minutes every round to win this fight. i understand this is the thought spammed about but I think it's a novice idea and just not an intelligent thought. He needs to work enough to keep Floyd off balance and minimize Floyd's opportunities to counter him.


Tomato, tomato. Oh wait, that doesn't work on the internets.

Yeah, he certainly needs to work enough. I don't see how any fighter can beat Floyd without a high work-rate. He's too precise, too good at controlling the action. Cotto couldn't win because he didn't have the engine. Must people think Oscar faded. Maidana tired down the stretch of the first fight. It definitely cost Maidana & Cotto a lot that they didn't have the energy to finish strong. How does Pac keep Floyd off balance? Feint, angles, speed? How does he minimize Floyd's oppourtinities to counter? By throwing. Floyd's an overly defensively-conscious fighter. That's the vital difference between him and Marquez. Marquez is an aggressive counter-puncher who takes far more chances. Floyd is not. But how does Pac keep Floyd off-balance and minimize his countering chances? If Pac tries to get into a center of the ring contest with Floyd he'll get absolutely smoked.



> Manny is a better fighter now...granted he may not be in the same place athletically but he's still a phenomenal athlete who isn't far removed from his absolute peak.


This is really interesting and of the opinion of virtually no one. Yes, maybe Pac is smarter and even technically slightly better, but a better fighter? A more effective fighter? That wreaks of prejudice. What I mean is, it seems to suggest that you have favoritism regarding a certain style. Just because he's fighting a little bit smarter now doesn't make him a better fighter. It actually hurts him more in his matchup against Mayweather. I don't see how anyone can deny that but alas.

Pac is a phenom. It's why he's sustained for so long with all the wars & with his style. He's a freak. I think boxing's decline in depth has also helped augment his longevity. The WW has become reinvigorated recently, though. Pac definitely probably benefited from a some style matchups coming up to an extent as well. But right now I give serious thought to picking Kell Brooks against Pac. Khan could certainly upset him too. He'd beat Thurman and the rest of the pack I think.



> Floyd is more vulnerable now based on his reflexes being deminished, his legs aren't gone but are worn


But it's not like Pac's reflexes are less diminished than Floyd. After all he takes more punches. His legs look alright, you sound like Roach. Pac's legs are more declined and are far more essential to his style. Make a poll. I'm not sure how anyone could think Floyd's legs are more important than Pac's. Forget about who's have declined more. I'll take the guy that's been in multiple wars and just got stopped two years ago but maybe I'm crazy.

Floyd doesn't look as sharp offensively, though, I'll give you that. He doesn't have to. Floyd strikes when the variables are all situated in his favor. He's like the House in gambling. Floyd's not too foregone where those moments are slipping away. He's also going to be precise and when those situations where the odds are in his favor. He's still plenty fast and sharp enough.



> , and his counter punching is half a click slower, which is crucial to his success.


He's still pull-countered Maidana. Someone pull up the GIF. He also looked sensational against Alvarez.



> If he's getting hit more, landing less, his chances of winning drop incredibly.


Floyd hasn't really been getting hit more, at least not cleanly. Maidana bull-rushed him and swarmed him with activity. He caught him on the dome a few times but Maidana is unorthodox with the way he throws punches. Lets not argue Maidana's awkward style being a bit of foil for Floyd. I mean we're talking Maidana this Maidana that everyone seems to forget how great he looked against Alvarez. A big strong, great SMW. Yeah, Alvarado was a good style for Floyd but the prisoner of the moment affect that sport fans & boxing fans have is comical sometimes.

What you're saying is true. Floyd has declined. That's not what's being argued.



> Making it even more dangerous is the fact that I don't believe Floyd necessarily wants to accept that he's not the same. I think Manny has a better chance now because Of Floyd, not because of Manny. Floyd at his best...it doesn't matter about Manny, but Floyd at 80%, changes everything. Floyd is the better fighter and I believe he will win, but Manny will be much more competitive now, based on where Floyd is athletically.


It literally seems insane to me that you believe that. I think you're more emotional invested in Floyd so you only see his deficiencies and you're missing the bigger picture. Because what you say not only flies in the face of boxing history, styles, knowledge, etc, but it's not even logical to what we can see on film. Maidana would literally murder Algieri. People, let's have a little perspective. This is like saying Duran's more dangerous for Leanord after getting sparked by Hearns. It's absolutely bonkers people.

Your argument is almost essentially the same as arguing that Roy Jones Jr was more dangerous for Hopkins in 2010 than in 1994. Yes, Floyd relies on his athleticism a bit and a tad bit more than Hopkins but you have not in any way demonstrated why his style is more reliant on athleticism, nor have you demonstrated how a fighter that gets hit less, hasn't been sparked, and is more defensive-oriented and technical is somehow less suited for longevity and more vulnerable now in a fight against Pac. Not to mention have you in anyway demonstrated how Floyd has declined more than Pac. Watch the actual footage. Pac used to be faster than Floyd. I'm not so sure he even throws combinations as fast as Floyd (I know Floyd rarely does). You're in a really minority position.


----------



## SJS20

Costing me about 6k for this


----------



## Carpe Diem

Hurry up and make the film analysis videos of both fighters.


----------



## techks

Kudos bball, tommygun71(?), knockout artist, Leon, SjS, even tasco lol. Cant wait to talk to either or all of y'all on the fight miss being here. Gonna binge watch a few recent fights(Khan/Devon, Maidana/Floyd 2, Pacquiao/Algeri) during this snowstorm I'm buried in. Great time to be a boxing fan for the moment this is a legendary moment kudos to both fighters and their fans.


----------



## Doc

Pac ko then decision says the heart as that would be awesome to see.. 

But the mind sees nothing else then another ud.

Pactards I'm with you in spirit. 

Flomos I'm with you in mind. 

Hehe


----------



## bballchump11

techks said:


> Kudos bball, tommygun71(?), knockout artist, Leon, SjS, even tasco lol. Cant wait to talk to either or all of y'all on the fight miss being here. Gonna binge watch a few recent fights(Khan/Devon, Maidana/Floyd 2, Pacquiao/Algeri) during this snowstorm I'm buried in. Great time to be a boxing fan for the moment this is a legendary moment kudos to both fighters and their fans.


good to see you back :cheers: don't forget that GGG/Murray is tonight also


----------



## PetetheKing

Thoughts?


----------



## techks

bballchump11 said:


> good to see you back :cheers: don't forget that GGG/Murray is tonight also


Forgot @Bogotazo too. Yeah man my friend reminded me yesterday. Its funny cause 5-6 yrs ago he "didnt know shit about bahxin"(Roger voice) but I introduced it to him and he more caught up with recent fights and a few classics(SRR, Fab 4) than I am. He found out about Floyd/Pac being official b4 I did too! Past my prime but Ill still get by on debates here lol.

Enjoy that GGG fight too!


----------



## Bogotazo

PetetheKing said:


> Thoughts?


I don't like to be pessimistic but it's not unreasonable to think that.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> I don't like to be pessimistic but it's not unreasonable to think that.


There are a couple of caterpillars on the interviewer dude's face.


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> There are a couple of caterpillars on the interviewer dude's face.


:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> :rofl


Can you do me a favor and release MichiganWarrior? Bit excessive of a ban.


----------



## thehook13

Some of the ticket prices I'm seeing and accommodation prices floating around are a joke at the moment. You would hope it's more hysteria than the real deal.


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> Can you do me a favor and release MichiganWarrior? Bit excessive of a ban.


No it's not, dude won't stop race-baiting and he's a massive repeat-offender. He'll be back soon but he's on thin ice, can't just keep giving him vacations if they're useless. Dude still thinks this is ESB.


----------



## hermit

bballchump11 said:


> Stephen Espinoza and Al and Leonard Ellerbe


I thought Leonard was given the boot? I guess they (don't really wanna know what they did) and made up?


----------



## igor_otsky

Bogotazo said:


> Dude still thinks this is ESB.


wait. this is not ESB?

damn you based god!!!!!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

techks said:


> Kudos bball, tommygun71(?), knockout artist, Leon, SjS, even tasco lol. Cant wait to talk to either or all of y'all on the fight miss being here. Gonna binge watch a few recent fights(Khan/Devon, Maidana/Floyd 2, Pacquiao/Algeri) during this snowstorm I'm buried in. Great time to be a boxing fan for the moment this is a legendary moment kudos to both fighters and their fans.


You are most kind.

May I azzk what you are thanking us for?


----------



## adamcanavan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569238136976310272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569240661481947138
Lomachenko on the card? I only gets better :happy


----------



## BoxingGenius27

adamcanavan said:


> Lomachenko on the card? I only gets better :happy


Loma is supposed to fight Walters.

Gamboa is supposed to fight Bey

Badou is supposed to fight that up and coming kid out of Mexico. Forgot his name


----------



## techks

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You are most kind.
> 
> May I azzk what you are thanking us for?


I like your posts and respect you as posters. Havent been here in like a year and its good to see yall still here.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t

Leonard Ellerbe is back


----------



## Dazl1212

OneTime said:


> They better get Khan vs Bradley or something done for the undercard!


Nah khan vs Miguel "the perfect style match up" Cotto


----------



## OneTime

Dazl1212 said:


> Nah khan vs Miguel "the perfect style match up" Cotto


I wouldn't complain :deal


----------



## OneTime

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You are most kind.
> 
> May I azzk what you are thanking us for?


He kissing yo azz


----------



## Reppin501

@PetetheKing

I feel like we have a disconnect...let me take a step back and say my bad on coming off combat utile initially, that set a bad tone for the conversation. I realize my opinion is a minority position and that's fine, I'm cool with that. I think Manny's decline is exaggerated and I believe Floyd's "athletic" decline is understated. To a degree and on the surface I understand your point regarding the Hopkins/technique/preservation idea. There are fights Floyd can win in this way, but I don't see this as one of them. he is going to have to be perfect with his timing, he will have to be perfect with his counters, and they will have to make an impact aesthetically for him to win rounds. He will have to use his legs not to avoid being hurt, but to avoid being judged against based on activity and Manny's aggression. His formula for winning fights is dependent upon making people miss, then making them pay, against an equally gifted athlete if his reflexes and/or timing are off...it's going to show. I'm focused on "winning the fight", and I ask how will Floyd win rounds? Not with activity, he isn't going to stop Manny, to win rounds he is going to have to show Manny movement, well timed counters, and clinch/reset...this will drive Manny's output down to a point where the quality of work will determine the winner. Which brings us back to the eye catching counters, and well timed lead right hands. If he can't do these things he's drawing dead, which is why I'm of the opinion that it's imperative that Floyd's body can execute what his mind asks, or his athletic ability being more important in this specific situation.

Manny is still a fine athlete and as I said earlier his lost quickness or decline is not as great as some lead on, in my opinion. manny doesn't have to be a whirling tornado to win this fight. If he can remain sensibly aggressive, and avoid the eye catching counters, he can win the fight on activity even if he doesn't "beat Floyd up". He can win rounds on flashy como's that may not even be hugely effective. He also has the speed and power to possibly cut Floyd, giving him another avenue for victory. Then there's always the chance, even if small that Manny could find a fight changing punch. He is full well capable of any of those things just how he is. I don't think his road to winning rounds and/or the fight revolve around him fighting like he did in the lower weights. I believe that if he did it would actually make it easier for Floyd to counter him, he would get off balance, out of position, and make it an easy night for Floyd. Manyy being more controlled, more mindful of where he is in the ring, and understanding he doesn't have to "go to war" and all the macho stuff to win the fight will help him. It will also preserve his stamina, which I believe will be the difference in the fight (who is better conditioned and can control the championship rounds). I feel Manny has gassed some of late, and it will be important than he's not wasting energy throwing punches that aren't going to land. Mayweather's vulnerability (even if slight) combined with Manny's more intelligent approach give him a better chance than a wild athletically charged Manny against the sharpest and most skilled version of Floyd, IMO.


----------



## DobyZhee

Anyone who thinks Floyd lost a step because he had a supposedly bad fight in Maidana 2 is just giving themselves an excuse when he loses.

I don't think it doesn't matter how much Floyd has lost whatever you guys are saying but his skill set is enough to keep manny from gettin himself in serious trouble


----------



## Hagler

DobyZhee said:


> Anyone who thinks Floyd lost a step because he had a supposedly bad fight in Maidana 2 is just giving themselves an excuse when he loses.
> 
> I don't think it doesn't matter how much Floyd has lost whatever you guys are saying but his skill set is enough to keep manny from gettin himself in serious trouble


Your lot are fucking deluded, i'm expecting mass suicides and a national day of mourning, pactards are a different breed and before you start bitching i'm a fan of both fighters, it's pretty obvious who is more skilled though and always has been.


----------



## Reppin501

DobyZhee said:


> Anyone who thinks Floyd lost a step because he had a supposedly bad fight in Maidana 2 is just giving themselves an excuse when he loses.
> 
> I don't think it doesn't matter how much Floyd has lost whatever you guys are saying but his skill set is enough to keep manny from gettin himself in serious trouble


Lol, Floyd isn't going to lose..."excuses", nah bro that's yalls game.


----------



## EL MAS MACHO

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Loma is supposed to fight Walters.
> 
> Gamboa is supposed to fight Bey
> 
> Badou is supposed to fight that up and coming kid out of Mexico. Forgot his name


Gilberto Ramirez? That would be an awesome card. I doubt we'll get that lucky though. If we get Loma-Walters alone I'd be happy.


----------



## bjl12

DobyZhee said:


> Anyone who thinks Floyd lost a step because he had a supposedly bad fight in Maidana 2 is just giving themselves an excuse when he loses.
> 
> I don't think it doesn't matter how much Floyd has lost whatever you guys are saying but his skill set is enough to keep manny from gettin himself in serious trouble


Floyd has lost several steps. C-level Maidana (okay, maybe C+) gave him two very difficult fights. One can make a pretty fair case for Maidana outright winning the first fight and the second fight was very close, with Maidana landing all of the meaningful punches. To pretend that just...didn't happen is a complete mockery.

With that being said, Pacman has also clearly lost a good bit. Pac is definitely not prime anymore. He looked very okay in his second Bradley fight despite clearly boxing much better and he looked dominant versus Rios and Algieri (fighters he was supposed to dominate - and he did).

The winner of this fight will gain an incredible boost legacy-wise, but let's not pretend that either guy is as good as they were. Floyd and Manny have both lost a step. I don't know if their losses offset each other equally or not, but the fight is still an intriguing one.

It's difficult for me to see Floyd dominate Pac the way some people suggest will happen. And it's also difficult to see Floyd crumble at Pac's power the way some imagine. I envision a slow fight with the typical flurries from Manny and the typical straight rights from Floyd. Who will be more effective? No clue


----------



## BoxingGenius27

EL MAS MACHO said:


> Gilberto Ramirez? That would be an awesome card. I doubt we'll get that lucky though. If we get Loma-Walters alone I'd be happy.


Yep, that's him


----------



## Theron

Man I hope Lomas fighting Walters on the card too :bbb


----------



## tliang1000

No matter who floyd fights that fuckers will win.


----------



## Mal

tliang1000 said:


> No matter who floyd fights that fuckers will win.


He's like 0-5 against the legal system. :hey


----------



## Kurushi

Mayweather vs Pacquiao: LA Times prints picture of Bradley, not Mayweather in paper

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/2/2...cquiao-la-times-prints-picture-of-bradley-not


----------



## Ashstrodamus

Pac can't beat Money. Wrong weight and everything. Let Floyd step up to GGG.


----------



## Ashstrodamus

He's fighting below his weight class. Bullshit. Go Manny.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Just want to clear up an issue that bugs the hell out of me. And it is clear to hear on the interview from mid January that I will try to link below.
Ok so I get how some fans get all ate up over their fighter, but I have been saying it for years some flomos will twist and add BS and lies to suit. In th link below you will clearly hear how Pacquiao says they have agreed to all Floyd terms and are waiting for him to send them a signed contract...NOW listen carefully Flomos, that means only one thing Pacquiao is the challenger and Floyd being his own boss makes the decision of if he wanted to fight and obviously he would be the one to sign first. How the hell would you expect Pac's team to create a contract for Floyd to sign.
So yes Pac AGREED to his terms and was waiting for Floyd to decide if he wanted the fight to SIGN so Pac could sign
www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn7sleqrfxs


----------



## Abraham

How is Lampley and Bernstein both doing the commentary? They are both leads...how would that work out? Any word on how the replay is going to work out?


----------



## thehook13

Hes going to fight me?!


----------



## church11

godsavethequeen said:


> Just want to clear up an issue that bugs the hell out of me. And it is clear to hear on the interview from mid January that I will try to link below.
> Ok so I get how some fans get all ate up over their fighter, but I have been saying it for years some flomos will twist and add BS and lies to suit. In th link below you will clearly hear how Pacquiao says they have agreed to all Floyd terms and are waiting for him to send them a signed contract...NOW listen carefully Flomos, that means only one thing Pacquiao is the challenger and Floyd being his own boss makes the decision of if he wanted to fight and obviously he would be the one to sign first. How the hell would you expect Pac's team to create a contract for Floyd to sign.
> So yes Pac AGREED to his terms and was waiting for Floyd to decide if he wanted the fight to SIGN so Pac could sign
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn7sleqrfxs


What's the relevance of this? They're fighting. Sorry if I missed your point.


----------



## Dazl1212

OneTime said:


> I wouldn't complain :deal


Itd be great if it happened in the UK, which it wont.


----------



## PetetheKing

Reppin501 said:


> @PetetheKing
> 
> I feel like we have a disconnect...let me take a step back and say my bad on coming off combat utile initially, that set a bad tone for the conversation. I realize my opinion is a minority position and that's fine, I'm cool with that.


That's big of you, and my bad for coming out of the gates hot too.



> I think Manny's decline is exaggerated and I believe Floyd's "athletic" decline is understated. To a degree and on the surface I understand your point regarding the Hopkins/technique/preservation idea. There are fights Floyd can win in this way, but I don't see this as one of them. he is going to have to be perfect with his timing, he will have to be perfect with his counters, and they will have to make an impact aesthetically for him to win rounds.


Yeah, but I think Pac's legs seem to be more forgone than Floyd's. I also think Floyd looks pretty spry with his speed & movement. His coordination and sharpness offensively has seemingly fallen off the most, or at least affected his way effectiveness as a fighter the most. He doesn't really throw combinations like he used to. He'll also be able to control Pac from the middle to long range so I don't see why he needs his legs with his range, length, jab, and boxing ability, especially with Pac's declining footspeed and ability to pivot defense into offense. You guys always knocked Pac's inability to cut off the ring and his stiffened legs only amplifies this weakness.



> He will have to use his legs not to avoid being hurt, but to avoid being judged against based on activity and Manny's aggression.


Except, Manny doesn't really fight all that aggressive like he did when he exploded onto the scene and started moving up in weight classes. You don't just beat bigger guys like that by being highly skilled. Skills are a requisite, but athleticism and a windmill-like approach is what he set him apart from his opposition. Guys could always stay with Pac and look good for the first round or two, but he would eventually break you down with his pace and explosiveness. I know it sounds rudimentary and it's not quite that simple but that's what helped make him such a tsunami against Oscar, Hatton, Cotto, Clottey, & Margo.

It's like you said, Manny is a better fighter now. I disagree vehemently, but he's a smarter fighter. He's more effective in a moment by moment basis. But that's the point, there's far less moments. He's adjusted well after the knockout by being a smarter, more calculated boxer-puncher, but this doesn't make him a superior fighter. Less likely to get stopped maybe, but not nearly as potent. And against Mayweather he's far less likely to find a path to victory because of it.

And just to clarify really quick. It's not the spam like approach. It's not a video-game, but activity is huge, and there's obviously nuances and instincts instilled into Pac's fighting style that go beyond left-right-left-right spammed. You know?



> His formula for winning fights is dependent upon making people miss, then making them pay, against an equally gifted athlete if his reflexes and/or timing are off...it's going to show. I'm focused on "winning the fight", and I ask how will Floyd win rounds?


It's a fair point, except you're totally understated Mayweather's ability to initiate offense and make people pay at a distance. Otherwise, Maidana would've beaten him throwing 800+ punches, twice as many as Mayweather. He's got a great jab, and while the pull-counters look flashy there's more to his game than that. I know you realize that, but I'm arguing how dependent Floyd is on making people miss and then pay. But you are absolutely correct and saying that because Floyd's coordination, timing, and reflexes have slipped a bit and he's a far less effective counter-puncher. It's true, and a fair point. But since moving up to the WW division Mayweather has always been a more defensively-conscious fighter than in his LW days. He's not uncomfortable laying on the ropes, making you miss, and he doesn't nearly ship punches back as often as they're coming towards him. Yes, the ratio is going more and more one way because of the decline. I agree, same holds true for Hopkins and Toney. But when you're a quality-controller, and that's the kind of fighter Floyd is, someone who likes to execute when he controls the variables. You don't need to have as many of those moments. Because on a moment to moment basis Floyd out-quality almost anyone. Hopkins is that same kind of fighter. Those moments just happen fewer and farther between for him, but he's such a quality-controller that he can find enough moments even at age 50 to be competitive.



> Not with activity, he isn't going to stop Manny, to win rounds he is going to have to show Manny movement, well timed counters, and clinch/reset...this will drive Manny's output down to a point where the quality of work will determine the winner. Which brings us back to the eye catching counters, and well timed lead right hands. If he can't do these things he's drawing dead, which is why I'm of the opinion that it's imperative that Floyd's body can execute what his mind asks, or his athletic ability being more important in this specific situation.


Except Mayweather never beats anyone with activity. Not even in his LW days although he had activity. Since being a WW Floyd has never won on activity. Floyd is going to win by picking Manny off a distance. He'll score long-range, mid-range. He'll shift, pivot, counter. If Floyd gets on the ropes he'll lose those moments in the judges eyes but he'll still catch Pac a few times with counter-shots. But he's not going to want to fight that fight. Conversely, Manny is a fighter that relies on his activity. Floyd relies on his ability to control the action, to preserve quality, whether that comes from countering or controlling the distance. Manny relies far more heavily on his athleticism, aggressiveness, and activity. A fighter that dependent on his activity is more dependent on his physical gifts than a quality-preserver like Floyd. He _needs_ to create those moments. It's taxing to create those moments, and he can't won on a moment-to-moment basis as easily because he's not a quality-controller like Floyd. Yes, a more calculated version can go 8-4 rounds against Bradley in the rematch. This is only impressive in the context of Pac being stopped the year previous, and the fact that he showed new found patience. We're talking about a Bradley that just had a competitive scrap with Diego Chaves (A respectable fighter, but not elite caliber). Annihilating Cotto, and even making Clottey cover up an entire fight is more impressive (Yes, Bradley is superior to Clottey but the Clottey scrap is completely overlooked as a name & performance. What makes Guerrero or Ortiz a superior victory than Clottey).



> Manny is still a fine athlete and as I said earlier his lost quickness or decline is not as great as some lead on, in my opinion.


This will always be a point of contention so why not list footage examples to prove your point. You can do the same with Floyd. Let's stick to a five-six year window as that's only relevant in the Pac-Mayweather saga.



> manny doesn't have to be a whirling tornado to win this fight. If he can remain sensibly aggressive, and avoid the eye catching counters, he can win the fight on activity even if he doesn't "beat Floyd up".


Okay, but he certainly has to be more aggressive than what he was against Bradley. Yes? And he needs to have more activity than throwing 560 punches, too. Agreed? Maidana threw 800+ punches, had size, a superior jab, and in-fighting capabilities and even he couldn't win on activity. How does Pac who's smaller, lacks a jab, and is limited almost exclusively to a mid-range due to his style out-activity Floyd and land flashy combinations on him? I'm just not seeing. Maidana could bull Mayweather around much more easily, and his jab helped control the geography of their first fight. Yes, Pac can feint, and maneuver combinations, but how does he get the fight where he wants it? At least the 09 version had more explosion, volume, and footspeed to maneuver more effectively in the middle of the ring.



> He also has the speed and power to possibly cut Floyd, giving him another avenue for victory.


That's a reach man.



> Then there's always the chance, even if small that Manny could find a fight changing punch. He is full well capable of any of those things just how he is. I don't think his road to winning rounds and/or the fight revolve around him fighting like he did in the lower weights. I believe that if he did it would actually make it easier for Floyd to counter him, he would get off balance, out of position, and make it an easy night for Floyd.


But he can't out-box Floyd, so he has to find more moments. Cotto, Maidana, Oscar never found more moments than Floyd that's why they needed to have more moments by forcing chances. There's obviously a complexity to it but it stems from creating moments. Floyd might have countered more effectively in 2009 but Manny's activity and explosion would always compensate for that. Not to mention the added speed, and footwork would make Pac more difficult to time. Yes, Mayweather could always try to implement the Marquez blueprint but that's not how he fights so it's unlikely. I always believed that Floyd was a defensively-conscious fighter and the way to beating him was to ship too many punches his way, akin to Marciano-Moore. Awkwardness, angles, a jab and ability to make the ring smaller are obviously keys to implementing the strategy. But activity was an absolute requisite.



> Manyy being more controlled, more mindful of where he is in the ring, and understanding he doesn't have to "go to war" and all the macho stuff to win the fight will help him. It will also preserve his stamina, which I believe will be the difference in the fight (who is better conditioned and can control the championship rounds).


Manny never had stamina problems when he was on those Ariza shakes. I don't see how Manny can beat Floyd being more mindful. He's going to get his ears boxed off. Manny rarely tired. I know Ariza praises Floyd for his work-ethic but before Ariza hated Roach he praised Pac's exceptional cardiovascular capabilities.



> I feel Manny has gassed some of late,


I agree. How much of it is age, lack of desire, Ariza's shakes. It's hard to know for sure but he's definitely had a decline in his conditioning and output as of late. His legs are getting stiff, sore, and cramping during fights far more often now too.



> and it will be important than he's not wasting energy throwing punches that aren't going to land.


Nobody would have ever stated this as a concern for Pac back in 2009-2010. That's precisely an aspect of my point.



> Mayweather's vulnerability (even if slight) combined with Manny's more intelligent approach give him a better chance than a wild athletically charged Manny against the sharpest and most skilled version of Floyd, IMO.


Definitely agree to disagree. How the hell is winning 8-4 to against Bradley enough to warrant belief that Pac can out-box Mayweather by using intelligence, even if just in spots, is something I can not wrap my head around.


----------



## godsavethequeen

church11 said:


> What's the relevance of this? They're fighting. Sorry if I missed your point.


Sorry I went on a bit of a rant when I should of hit the hay. My point was how flomos twist to suit. Pac never said they signed he said they agreed to floyds terms and we're waiting for the contract from him. 
They went on and on about it and still do eg Markq


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c

Hands of Iron said:


> Levels trumps Styles.


sig that imo


----------



## Carpe Diem

How come orthodox boxers don't constantly throw the upper jab against southpaws? It's the most effective punch to use against anyone. As long as you're in good position and doesn't leave yourself open to get counter, it's a very effective jab to use. If Floyd uses the upper-jab to score points or set up his offense behind it instead of the cross jab that can easily get counter, he'll have an easier time dealing with a bouncy speedster like, Pacquiao. I'm glad Floyd Sr is back in Floyd's corner. He's going to make sure that Floyd uses the jab and work behind it to set up his attack upstairs and downstairs a bit instead of just leading with the lead straight right or left hook. All Floyd has to do is use his reach effectively to control the fight. Feints, use the lead hand as a decoy at times, and side step and step over to cut off the angle after Manny shoots the straight left to catch him with a straight right, etc.


----------



## Carpe Diem

The thing is, Floyd doesn't particularly does the same thing for 12 rounds. He uses variation of approaches to mask his attacks. This is what makes him effective. Just when you think he's done throwing a certain punch after the first few rounds, then he comes back with it when you least expects it. All he has to do is control Pacquaiao with the upper jab, give him a sideway angle like he normally does, circle/turn with Manny when he tries to find a way to sneak a lead straight left down the middle. Don't give Manny a wide stance, keep the upper-jab whether to score points or pawing to set up power shots on his face all night and move the fuck out of the way when Manny feints low with the double jab to set up the straight left upstairs.


----------



## Carpe Diem

"This is one of the easiest damn southpaws Floyd is going to have a fight with. Man, Pacquiao, come on, man. I'm just trying to tell you, they gonna see when it's time to go in the ring. Ain't nothing to talk about. Floyd right now can definitely outthink him. Outthinking him ain't even the problem. He gonna be thinking the wrong way. When he gets to thinking, Floyd already done thought about it. Pacquiao ain't never been no thinker, man. He's just in and out, in and out, a little bit of punches, and he jumps in and out. When he jumps in and out on Floyd, he gonna run into something because Lil' Floyd gonna have it already set up. It's been set up. As a matter of fact, it's set up today already; we just waiting to throw it," Mayweather Sr. explained during a recent conversation with FightHype.com.

"He's so damn short, you ain't never seen nobody go downstairs and hit him in the body either. But see, it's time for us to change things. Nobody did it, but I guess we gonna have to be the first ones that did it. Lookie here, man, he don't ever move his head," he added. "Floyd's going to make him look like a baby. Believe me! Floyd can hit him with a jab and stuff easy, man. He's the most hittable man in the world. You gonna see that. You gonna get a chance to see exactly what I'm talking about. Floyd gonna hit him so easy. Floyd will dominate him bad. He gonna paralyze him. Floyd got a good chance of knocking him out!"

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19396.html


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

@Carpe Diem

Is this what you're looking for


----------



## bballchump11

I like what I'm hearing from Floyd Sr


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Carpe Diem said:


> "This is one of the easiest damn southpaws Floyd is going to have a fight with. Man, Pacquiao, come on, man. I'm just trying to tell you, they gonna see when it's time to go in the ring. Ain't nothing to talk about. Floyd right now can definitely outthink him. Outthinking him ain't even the problem. He gonna be thinking the wrong way. When he gets to thinking, Floyd already done thought about it. Pacquiao ain't never been no thinker, man. He's just in and out, in and out, a little bit of punches, and he jumps in and out. *When he jumps in and out on Floyd, he gonna run into something because Lil' Floyd gonna have it already set up. It's been set up. As a matter of fact, it's set up today already; we just waiting to throw it," *Mayweather Sr. explained during a recent conversation with FightHype.com.
> 
> "He's so damn short, *you ain't never seen nobody go downstairs and hit him in the body either. But see, it's time for us to change things.* Nobody did it, but I guess we gonna have to be the first ones that did it. Lookie here, man, he don't ever move his head," he added. "Floyd's going to make him look like a baby. Believe me! Floyd can hit him with a jab and stuff easy, man. He's the most hittable man in the world. You gonna see that. You gonna get a chance to see exactly what I'm talking about. Floyd gonna hit him so easy. Floyd will dominate him bad. He gonna paralyze him. Floyd got a good chance of knocking him out!"
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19396.html


Sounds like they'll be building off of what Erik did to be effective










I imagine Floyd will have check left hooks primed for when emmanuel lunges in. Any ideas on what emmanuel will do to draw the counter as he tries to land preemptively
@bballchump11 @SJS20 @Bogotazo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I like what I'm hearing from Floyd Sr


Floyd surprised me with some of them impressive body punching combo counters he landed on Marcos recently


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd surprised me with some of them impressive body punching combo counters he landed on Marcos recently


yeah I knew that Floyd is capable of throwing them and that Maidana is vulnerable, but I didn't know if he'd risk it.


----------



## Bogotazo

Lately I've been thinking that Pac going to the body has been something that he might not be able to do. All it takes is a short backstep. Then again Judah landed like every single straight left to the body he threw. He literally never missed with it. Guerrero landed some too and I don't remember him getting caught on the way in unless he stayed there too long. But Pacquiao's only hope is to disguise it very well. The check hook will be Floyd's most potent weapon but also possible Pacquiao's best chance to land the straight left.

This is why earlier I said that Pacquiao throwing with Floyd is inevitable and he needs to embrace it. 

In terms of hitting Manny to the body, it's an option, JMM did it staying 2 inches away from him the whole fight. I think Pacquiao is going to be bouncing in and out and if he's in the mode of taking any chance he gets, the body shots are an opportunity. The main thing is don't sit there negotiating with the lead hand; big mistake lots of fighters fall into. Don't let him measure, then pop-pop. That's his favorite thing. He's a control freak, don't afford him control.


----------



## bballchump11

Lets see when Bradley went to the body





13:04


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Lately I've been thinking that Pac going to the body has been something that he might not be able to do. All it takes is a short backstep.


There's this segment in round 3 or 4 where Shane tries to open Floyd up with a jab downstairs

Floyd responds with his own jab, left hook, and str8 right hand 3 punch combo



Bogotazo said:


> Then again Judah landed like every single straight left to the body he threw. He literally never missed with it. Guerrero landed some too and I don't remember him getting caught on the way in unless he stayed there too long. But Pacquiao's only hope is to disguise it very well. The check hook will be Floyd's most potent weapon but also possible Pacquiao's best chance to land the straight left.


I remember Robert primarily landing downstairs with counter hooks and during clinches. emmanuel lacks that ruggedness for clinch fighting.

With Floyd's latest evolution for southpaws he busts out the Floyd roll more frequently, which protects him from a southpaw body AZZault lead.



Bogotazo said:


> This is why earlier I said that Pacquiao throwing with Floyd is inevitable and he needs to embrace it.


Are you seeing something I don't. emmanuel hasn't ever been shy about throwing with someone.


----------



## Bogotazo

I just mean don't get discouraged, and plan for it in advance. Adjust aim and thrust if needed but don't shut down. Floyd uses his counters to take weapons away but Pacquiao shouldn't dispense with them, only break up the rhythm.


----------



## light_box

finally Floyd finishes reading the contract. Check out mp8.ph


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> No it's not, dude won't stop race-baiting and he's a massive repeat-offender. He'll be back soon but he's on thin ice, can't just keep giving him vacations if they're useless. Dude still thinks this is ESB.


:lol:

I've never encountered any of this behavior from him. I'm not slow and unathletic though.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @*Carpe Diem*
> 
> Is this what you're looking for


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/09/18/article-2038693-0DF4183000000578-529_634x423.jpg

It's like this. He shoots it straight through upstairs and it's hard to counter over it unlike the cross-like jab.


----------



## Carpe Diem

http://www.thesweetscience.com/images/stories/boxing2/Mayweather Scintillating Display2.jpg

Even if he isn't throwing it to score, he operates better when he keeps his lead hand this high and can instantly shoot the upper jab through the middle of a southpaw's if the opening is there and pivot out to another angle.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


>


Never liked that dude. The white guy. Floyd stepped in with Judah who had hands as quick or quicker. But when he makes the list on paper he makes it sound exciting. "The combination of speed, power, and intelligence."

For ESPN this isn't a bad back-and-forth though.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> I've never encountered any of this behavior from him. I'm not slow and unathletic though.


I get called all manner of racial insults but i call someone a britfag and watch here comes the metro commie to the rescue

I mean i had a fucking golovtard say he deserves to be p4p number 2. How do you respond to such stupidity?


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Never liked that dude. The white guy. Floyd stepped in with Judah who had hands as quick or quicker. But when he makes the list on paper he makes it sound exciting. "The combination of speed, power, and intelligence."
> 
> For ESPN this isn't a bad back-and-forth though.


oh yeah, Skip is dreadful. He's actually a lot better than he used to be.






:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron

bballchump11 said:


> oh yeah, Skip is dreadful. He's actually a lot better than he used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Multiple sauces


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> oh yeah, Skip is dreadful. He's actually a lot better than he used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Never liked that dude. The white guy.


Don't be talking about white boys like that. imma white boy



MichiganWarrior said:


> I get called all manner of racial insults but i call someone a britfag and watch here comes the metro commie to the rescue
> 
> I mean i had a fucking golovtard say he deserves to be p4p number 2. How do you respond to such stupidity?


They playa hatin and tryna make an example of ur azz. I throw around britfag all the time with no problems


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Never liked that dude. The white guy. Floyd stepped in with Judah who had hands as quick or quicker. But when he makes the list on paper he makes it sound exciting. "The combination of speed, power, and intelligence."
> 
> For ESPN this isn't a bad back-and-forth though.





bballchump11 said:


>


good shit boxing is more prestigious than football


----------



## Hands of Iron

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Don't be talking about white boys like that. imma whiteboy


You are? :lol:

That was real talk though @Bogotazo. MW takes *a lot* of inflammatory racial insults from people on here and doesn't cry about it. I know you're going to come in and say, "If he doesn't report it, then..." but c'mon, you know that shit isn't realistic :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-0224-mayweather-pacquiao-analysis-20150224-story.html

That's why MGM Resorts sports book lists Mayweather as more than a 2-1 favorite to win.

"Floyd has fought younger guys with more power and different technical levels," said Jay Rood, the MGM's race and sports book director, who said he expects gambling records to be broken by Mayweather-Pacquiao, along with pay-per-view and live-gate marks.

"Certainly, I think Manny can disrupt him, but Floyd is faster and has the ability to control the ring. Very few people can cut the ring off and get him to spots where he's uncomfortable. His athleticism allows him to escape."

The "X factor," Rood says, is how the tensions and years-long animosity between the two boxers will shape the battle.

"This has been brewing so long, maybe Floyd lets his guard down to take a calculated risk to become more aggressive than usual," Rood said. "If that's the case, we've got a great fight."


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> You are? :lol:
> 
> That was real talk though @Bogotazo. MW takes *a lot* of inflammatory racial insults from people on here and doesn't cry about it. I know you're going to come in and say, "If he doesn't report it, then..." but c'mon, you know that shit isn't realistic :lol:


Nah in my view he brought it on himself, acting like a caricature of a black man to live out a fantasy online that he can't in the real world: being seen as black.

He's also just a shit poster, a troll, an insufferable flomo with an impressive record of making a fool out of himself.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Never liked that dude. The white guy. Floyd stepped in with Judah who had hands as quick or quicker. But when he makes the list on paper he makes it sound exciting. "The combination of speed, power, and intelligence."
> 
> For ESPN this isn't a bad back-and-forth though.





Hands of Iron said:


> You are? :lol:


I'm about as white as I am pinoy:yep



Hands of Iron said:


> That was real talk though @Bogotazo. MW takes *a lot* of inflammatory racial insults from people on here and doesn't cry about it. I know you're going to come in and say, "If he doesn't report it, then..." but c'mon, you know that shit isn't realistic :lol:


When people clown on michigan, it's because they believe he's a white. He gets that thrown at him

"Bogo doesn't care about white people." - Kanye Leon


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> "Bogo doesn't care about white people." - Kanye Leon


:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> Nah in my view he brought it on himself, acting like a caricature of a black man to live out a fantasy online that he can't in the real world: being seen as black.
> 
> He's also just a shit poster, a troll, an insufferable flomo with an impressive record of making a fool out of himself.


He's a troll (to certain groups of people), but not shit poster when he wants to be serious. He's very clearly of mixed race. Black people are more likely to be accepting of him in social circles than white.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> *I'm about as white as I am pinoy* :yep
> 
> When people clown on michigan, it's because they believe he's a white. He gets that thrown at him
> 
> "Bogo doesn't care about white people." - Kanye Leon


:think Does this imply you're neither then? :lol: I thought you were Filipino-American.


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> He's a troll (to certain groups of people), but not shit poster when he wants to be serious. He's very clearly of mixed race. Black people are more likely to be accepting of him in social circles than white.


I haven't seen him make a valuable post since migration to CHB. I give 0 fucks really, he trolls white people while adopting a minstrel persona and gets called out on it.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> I haven't seen him make a valuable post since migration to CHB. I give 0 fucks really, he trolls white people while adopting a minstrel persona and gets called out on it.


You've had a vitriolic sort of air about you since this fight was announced. :yep


----------



## thehook13

So far we have been told the estimated purse for Mayweather is $120 000 000. So if this is correct and anything to go by and the fight lasts 12 rounds Mayweather is set to earn:

10 Million per round.
3.3 Million per minute
55 555 per second is what Floyd is set to earn


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bogotazo said:


> Nah in my view he brought it on himself, acting like a caricature of a black man to live out a fantasy online that he can't in the real world: being seen as black.
> 
> He's also just a shit poster, a troll, an insufferable flomo with an impressive record of making a fool out of himself.


Except ive never defended my "blackness" on here to an immigrant and bunch of Brits.

You were a no mark on esb, you cant get a girlfriend in fucking.new york all places and your skinny 115lb ass.thinks youre a boxer because you get beat up at Fitness 1. I live with a top US amateur team member who damn near made the Olympic team and i read what you say on here and he laughs at you.

But no hard feelings ya know haha


----------



## Bogotazo

MichiganWarrior said:


> Except ive never defended my "blackness" on here to an immigrant and bunch of Brits.
> 
> You were a no mark on esb, you cant get a girlfriend in fucking.new york all places and your skinny 115lb ass.thinks youre a boxer because you get beat up Fitness 1. I live with a top US amateur team member who damn near made the Olympic team and i read what you say on here and he laughs at you
> 
> But no hard feelings ya know haha


Someone got mad :lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bogotazo said:


> Someone got mad :lol:


Nope. Maybe youll get a girl on tinder if you make a three paragraph post on lead foot positioning vs south paws


----------



## Bogotazo

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope.


Yeah clearly, nobody was talking to you but you came out rattling whatever you could like a middle school bullying victim :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah clearly, nobody was talking to you but you came out rattling whatever you could like a middle school bullying victim :rofl


Sounds like i hurt your feelings. Its ok bruh, the Ricky Hatton fans are still impressed by your fitness one boxing knowledge.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## thehook13

Floyd Mayweather offered to get Amir Khan a ticket for his fight with Manny Pacquiao after playing down British boxer's claims that Las Vegas bout will be 'boring'


----------



## Concrete

Is there gonna be a press conference for this thing??


----------



## icebergisonfire

Following second/third hand info on the interwebs, Floyd is focused, has been training on and off for months and Ariza is doing what Ariza does. Take that for what you will.


----------



## El-Terrible

I feel like a month has passed since the announcement. When are they gonna fight already?


----------



## Ricky42791

*MY OFFICIAL 2 CENTS ON MAYWEATHER PACQUIAO: *Now that it's finally happening it feels anti-climatic. Don't get me wrong I'm still going to watch this fight even if I have to shell out the $100 ppv myself. It makes sense that something built up for the last 5-6 years finally happening would feel this way but it's just not the same fight anymore. I know I'm preaching to the choir gentlemen but Pac doesn't have his iron chin anymore and doesn't have nearly the work rate he did in say 2010. Pac despite being the younger man has a lot more miles on him than mayweather due to his fighting style. His career does have a lot more longevity compared other fighters with similar styles. I feel he's still very good but he's declined and I think more so than Mayweather. Mayweather isn't the same either, I don't know if he just wasn't motivated for the Maidana fights or what but he looked real vulnerable especially in the first and no doubt Maidana fought the fight of his life. The second fight he looked much better but Kenny Bayless might as well have been his personal bodyguard. Maidana still hit him with a shot at the bell of the 3rd round that shook him. I don't believe Freddy Roach when he says Mayweather's legs are gone, maybe not as good as they were but they still have juice in them. I think both fighters are going to get up for this fight and try and turn back the clock so to speak but I feel like we could of had a fight comparable to SRL VS Roberto Duran 1 and now we're getting SRL VS DURAN 3 (before you attack me this comparison was only made to the amount of shared talent in the ring as well as both being close to their respective primes). It's competitive but not at the same levels. Having said that my prediction is mayweather wins a fairly competitive fight by SD and they rematch and Mayweather wins more convincingly by UD. I hope pac proves me wrong! My heart says Pac but my brain says Mayweather. Cheers Gentlemen!


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## DobyZhee

thehook13 said:


> Floyd Mayweather offered to get Amir Khan a ticket for his fight with Manny Pacquiao after playing down British boxer's claims that Las Vegas bout will be 'boring'


Fuck that bum. Hope he gets frozen out on future big fights but I have a feeling he will be Mayweather 's last big fight


----------



## bballchump11

Pacquiao's sparring partners early in camp will be Kenneth Sims Jr. (5-0, 2 KOs), a junior welterweight and former amateur standout from Chicago, and Rashidi Ellis (13-0, 10 KOs) per Dan Rafeal


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao's sparring partners early in camp will be Kenneth Sims Jr. (5-0, 2 KOs), a junior welterweight and former amateur standout from Chicago, and Rashidi Ellis (13-0, 10 KOs) per Dan Rafeal


Abraham pay you your money?


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> Abraham pay you your money?


he sure didn't. Said he hasn't gotten the chance in these last 6 days to do it


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> he sure didn't. Said he hasn't gotten the chance in these last 6 days to do it


See I knew his bitch ass was full of shit. Trying to call me out to bet him $500 when he can't even pay you $100.


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> he sure didn't. Said he hasn't gotten the chance in these last 6 days to do it


What was the actual bet?


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> See I knew his bitch ass was full of shit. Trying to call me out to bet him $500 when he can't even pay you $100.


yeah man I sure hope it's not that way. I haven't worried about it too much since I've been snowed in the past 2 days, but I'm going to be on him about it this weekend. 


DobyZhee said:


> What was the actual bet?


He bet me about 2 and a half weeks ago that the fight wouldn't happen. If Floyd announced the fight by March 1st, then he would pay me $100 and if he didn't or announced to fight somebody else, then I'd pay him $100


----------



## church11

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man I sure hope it's not that way. I haven't worried about it too much since I've been snowed in the past 2 days, but I'm going to be on him about it this weekend.
> 
> He bet me about 2 and a half weeks ago that the fight wouldn't happen. If Floyd announced the fight by March 1st, then he would pay me $100 and if he didn't or announced to fight somebody else, then I'd pay him $100


lol get that money man


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> yeah man I sure hope it's not that way. I haven't worried about it too much since I've been snowed in the past 2 days, but I'm going to be on him about it this weekend.
> 
> He bet me about 2 and a half weeks ago that the fight wouldn't happen. If Floyd announced the fight by March 1st, then he would pay me $100 and if he didn't or announced to fight somebody else, then I'd pay him $100


There's a sucker born every minute. Easiest bet of all time and I keep laughing that blowjob boxer made the bet against me..


----------



## Bulakenyo

Lester1583 said:


>


Is this real?

Because this one's almost as bad as the Kobe Bryant high fashion photo shoot some years back.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12387642/bayless-mayweather-pacquiao-fight

EDIT: I thought it was Kenny Bayless, forgot Skip existed for a moment. But ESPN has some cool interviews on the video player, including an interview with Atlas.


----------



## Bogotazo

Roach said he already has two sparring partners lined up for Pacquiao in 21-year-old pros Kenneth Sims Jr. (5-0, 2 KOs), a junior welterweight and former amateur standout from Chicago, and Rashidi Ellis (13-0, 10 KOs), a welterweight out of Lynn, Massachusetts, both of whom he said have worked out at Wild Card and caught his eye.

"They arrive on March 8," Roach said. "I'm very impressed with their talent. I know they're young guys, but they're good. They have that Mayweather look a little bit. I have four other guys in mind for later on in camp.

http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...ng-week-early-train-fight-floyd-mayweather-jr


----------



## Bogotazo

Ellis definitely has some Floyd on him. Offensively at least. Quick hands, lead rights, counter hooks, a probing jab and a quick shovel jab from low lead position, patiently waits at range, and mimicks Floyd's high-guard mode well.

(Probably should have been DQ'd here though, wtf)






Sims Jr. is a bit of a switch hitter. But very quick, puts his combinations together well, uses that same rangefinder jab, has good movement and has got some slippery upper body movement.


----------



## PetetheKing

Is there going to be a 24/7 or All Access? If not I'll be pissed. Just for posterity sake.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

church11 said:


> lol get that money man


He isn't paying Bball. Dude talked all that shit and can't even back up his own words and pay up.


----------



## bjl12

Don't know what's going on in everyone elses lives, but I'm not hearing much noise about this fight. They waited too long and made the fight too quickly when it finally happened. Poor marketing, no press conference, no TV show...just horrific business.

No clue what these guys are doing


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bjl12 said:


> Don't know what's going on in everyone elses lives, but I'm not hearing much noise about this fight. They waited too long and made the fight too quickly when it finally happened. Poor marketing, no press conference, no TV show...just horrific business.
> 
> No clue what these guys are doing


I 100% agree with you. I was hoping for a press conference with Roger talking shit among other things. Was hoping for a face-off and hopefully with Floyd barking in Manny's ear like he did with Mosley and Oscar. They dropped the ball in my opinion. They also put too much money in the purses and maybe they felt they can't afford to do a big promotion and banking on the fact that its been a fight covered for the past 5 years.


----------



## Bogotazo

To be fair it's been like a week.


----------



## ~Cellzki~

wtf i just discovered this sub-forum. lmao i got a lot of reading to do in this thread smh.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Bogotazo said:


> To be fair it's been like a week.


Those fuckers should have announced this shit at the Super Bowl and came out on stage when Katy performed Roar! Shit would have been epic!


----------



## Bogotazo

MrJotatp4p said:


> Those fuckers should have announced this shit at the Super Bowl and came out on stage when Katy performed Roar! Shit would have been epic!


Yeah it would have. I wonder if they'll do a 10 city press tour like with Canelo. Probably can't afford to given the amount of training time they have.


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## DobyZhee

Bogotazo said:


>


He got a little humble with the KO prediction..

Floyd hasn't seen speed and power in a long long time. People forget that


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> Don't know what's going on in everyone elses lives, but I'm not hearing much noise about this fight. They waited too long and made the fight too quickly when it finally happened. Poor marketing, no press conference, no TV show...just horrific business.
> 
> No clue what these guys are doing





MrJotatp4p said:


> I 100% agree with you. I was hoping for a press conference with Roger talking shit among other things. Was hoping for a face-off and hopefully with Floyd barking in Manny's ear like he did with Mosley and Oscar. They dropped the ball in my opinion. They also put too much money in the purses and maybe they felt they can't afford to do a big promotion and banking on the fact that its been a fight covered for the past 5 years.


I've felt a lot of hype from this fight so far. ESPN are super excited and have done more coverage on the announcement than any fight. They start off NBA Gametime by talking about Mayweather/Pacquiao. Rachel Maddow even talked about the fight on MSNBC and they talked about the negotiations on the View when Rosie Perez was on there.

Just wait until promotions start in 2 weeks


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> He got a little humble with the KO prediction..
> 
> Floyd hasn't seen speed and power in a long long time. People forget that


Lmao Manny couldnt KO Algeria.


----------



## bballchump11

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao's sparring partners early in camp will be Kenneth Sims Jr. (5-0, 2 KOs), a junior welterweight and former amateur standout from Chicago, and Rashidi Ellis (13-0, 10 KOs) per Dan Rafeal


DeMarcus Corley will indeed by Floyd's sparring partner 
http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19457.html






I'm sure those sparring matches will be fun


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> DeMarcus Corley will indeed by Floyd's sparring partner
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19457.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure those sparring matches will be fun


Isn't he a lil too old

I gotta say I don't understand how the selection of sparring partners work. Practicing on journeymen can get guys ready for champion level opponents


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Isn't he a lil too old
> 
> I gotta say I don't understand how the selection of sparring partners work. Practicing on journeymen can get guys ready for champion level opponents


Corley has sparred with Floyd in the past and he's being trained by Jeff Mayweather, so naturally it just made sense that he'd spar him. He won't be the only guy of course. 
I know in the past they had the Bastie Samir 14-0(14KO) guy from Africa who fights at 168 to help him prepare for Canelo and he fought just like him. 
Then Omar Henry came in for the Cotto camp


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Corley has sparred with Floyd in the past and he's being trained by Jeff Mayweather, so naturally it just made sense that he'd spar him. He won't be the only guy of course.
> I know in the past they had the Bastie Samir 14-0(14KO) guy from Africa who fights at 168 to help him prepare for Canelo and he fought just like him.
> Then Omar Henry came in for the Cotto camp


what happen to ur homeboi Samir

says he hasn't fought since 2013!

so the trick is to use a combination of prospects, gatekeeprs, and journeymen


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what happen to ur homeboi Samir
> 
> says he hasn't fought since 2013!
> 
> so the trick is to use a combination of prospects, gatekeeprs, and journeymen


that's a good question, he looked like he could be good with some training.

And that seems to be the trend. The Kassim Ouma, Errol Spence, DeMarcus Corley type of guys.


----------



## Bogotazo

@bballchump11 did you check the sparring partner clips I posted a little while ago?



Bogotazo said:


> Ellis definitely has some Floyd on him. Offensively at least. Quick hands, lead rights, counter hooks, a probing jab and a quick shovel jab from low lead position, patiently waits at range, and mimicks Floyd's high-guard mode well.
> 
> (Probably should have been DQ'd here though, wtf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sims Jr. is a bit of a switch hitter. But very quick, puts his combinations together well, uses that same rangefinder jab, has good movement and has got some slippery upper body movement.


I think they're good choices.

Although it is interesting the point that Leon brings up; it's rarely championship-level fighters the elite spar with. Notable exception is Mosley helping Oscar prepare for Floyd.


----------



## bjl12

Bogotazo said:


> @*bballchump11* did you check the sparring partner clips I posted a little while ago?
> 
> I think they're good choices.
> 
> Although it is interesting the point that Leon brings up; it's rarely championship-level fighters the elite spar with. Notable exception is Mosley helping Oscar prepare for Floyd.


I could be wrong but to me it seems like trainers want their guys to be 
1) very confident going into fight night and 2) have tough sparring, but not too tough

Sparring is great and all, especially if you can get someone with a similar style, but Manny has a pretty unique style. Corley should be a good choice if he still has some of his hand speed. But Corley fights nothing like Pacman


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> @bballchump11 did you check the sparring partner clips I posted a little while ago?
> 
> I think they're good choices.
> 
> Although it is interesting the point that Leon brings up; it's rarely championship-level fighters the elite spar with. Notable exception is Mosley helping Oscar prepare for Floyd.


yeah I looked up some footage of them earlier. Ellis's offense is very similar to Floyd's. I didn't watch much of Sims because when first saw it, he was in his southpaw stance, so it through me off :smile. 
He'll be good for preparing for Floyd's defense though after looking at more tape.


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> I could be wrong but to me it seems like trainers want their guys to be
> 1) very confident going into fight night and 2) have tough sparring, but not too tough
> 
> Sparring is great and all, especially if you can get someone with a similar style, but Manny has a pretty unique style. Corley should be a good choice if he still has some of his hand speed. But Corley fights nothing like Pacman


It's hard to find anybody who fights similar to Pacquiao unless you get Gesta(lol), but Corley is a good choice under the circumstances. Obviously he shouldn't be the only one though. 
I just rewatching Mayweather/Corley and Corley has a very awkward offense. Those weirdass angles will keep Floyd on alert


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> It's hard to find anybody who fights similar to Pacquiao unless you get Gesta(lol), but Corley is a good choice under the circumstances. Obviously he shouldn't be the only one though.
> I just rewatching Mayweather/Corley and Corley has a very awkward offense. Those weirdass angles will keep Floyd on alert


Floyd's most vulnerable when throwing a NON-check left hook


----------



## Bogotazo

A lot of times I feel like trainers will have one sparring partner to execute one aspect of the opponent's style. I remember in one of the Marquez fights Roach was describing the purpose of each partner; something like one was a mover, one threw good counters or combos, one was more aggressive. It will probably be something similar for Floyd. So far one of these guys throws sharp hard single shots behind a probing jab and high guard, while the other bends his upper body all sorts of ways and moves around while countering.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Floyd's most vulnerable when throwing a NON-check left hook


Agreed.


----------



## light_box

100$ for Pay Per View, a bit expensive.
Check out this pacman gears and memorabilia's
limited signed boxing gloves available.
store.mp8.ph


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## church11

bjl12 said:


> Don't know what's going on in everyone elses lives, but I'm not hearing much noise about this fight. They waited too long and made the fight too quickly when it finally happened. Poor marketing, no press conference, no TV show...just horrific business.
> 
> No clue what these guys are doing


dan rafael said a week ago that there was supposed to be a press conference this week with pac and floyd. then a final press conference a couple days before the fight in vegas.

i haven't heard any announcement of a press conference for this week though, so it probably won't happen until next week maybe.


----------



## hermit

church11 said:


> dan rafael said a week ago that there was supposed to be a press conference this week with pac and floyd. then a final press conference a couple days before the fight in vegas.
> 
> i haven't heard any announcement of a press conference for this week though, so it probably won't happen until next week maybe.


The event is so big there will be a press conference to announce the press conference.


----------



## tommygun711




----------



## megavolt

tommygun711 said:


>


hopefully they're aware that that's not all floyd does in the shoulder roll


----------



## MrJotatp4p

megavolt said:


> hopefully they're aware that that's not all floyd does in the shoulder roll


Its all Roach and company like to talk about. Floyd doesn't use it all that much against Southpaws unless they are on the inside which the Southpaw angle is diminished bc both guys are more squared up.


----------



## bjl12

Press conference to take place 3/11 (next Wednesday)

and guess the fuck what? I'm off school and work that day. You damnnnnnnnn RIGHT! :happy:happy:cheers


----------



## megavolt

Yeah, they better be prepared for both types of guard. Though Floyd uses the roll despite the open angle sometimes. Might be a comfort thing

Roach could get some tips from RJJ too, I remember him in a video (interview?) explaining how he got past the shoulder roll against Toney, and it had something to do with pivoting to a better angle-which seems right up pacquiao's alley. Roach & co might already know of it but we don't know, since Pac has never faced someone who's been that adept at using it


----------



## MrJotatp4p

megavolt said:


> Yeah, they better be prepared for both types of guard. Though Floyd uses the roll despite the open angle sometimes. Might be a comfort thing
> 
> Roach could get some tips from RJJ too, I remember him in a video (interview?) explaining how he got past the shoulder roll against Toney, and it had something to do with pivoting to a better angle. Roach & co might already know of it but we don't know, since Pac has never faced someone who's been that adept at using it


Floyd has perfected that shit. Its a thing of beauty. At one point in the Canelo fight he shelled up and after Canelo got done with a combination Floyd skilled and locked right back into it and walked forward. 



 at 22 secs!


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bjl12 said:


> Press conference to take place 3/11 (next Wednesday)
> 
> and guess the fuck what? I'm off school and work that day. You damnnnnnnnn RIGHT! :happy:happy:cheers


I pray that Roger gets to speak!!


----------



## megavolt

MrJotatp4p said:


> Floyd has perfected that shit. Its a thing of beauty. At one point in the Canelo fight he shelled up and after Canelo got done with a combination Floyd skilled and locked right back into it and walked forward.
> 
> 
> 
> at 22 secs!


Floyd looks really fresh in the Alvarez fight, almost makes me forget how awkward the Maidana wrestle-fest was. It's pretty insane how many options he has in using the shoulder roll to evade


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> Press conference to take place 3/11 (next Wednesday)
> 
> and guess the fuck what? I'm off school and work that day. You damnnnnnnnn RIGHT! :happy:happy:cheers


day before my birthday  what a present


----------



## bballchump11

First day of camp




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153190611379444


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## SimplyTuck

bballchump11 said:


> First day of camp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153190611379444


Mayweather has been in training for ages already.


----------



## bballchump11

SimplyTuck said:


> Mayweather has been in training for ages already.


:yep well the first official day of camp


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> :yep well the first official day of camp


floyd looks like he's been doing some strength training with Ariza. Probably got that out the way early and now the boxing shit starts.


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> floyd looks like he's been doing some strength training with Ariza. Probably got that out the way early and now the boxing shit starts.


yeah that's what I'm assuming he did and hope he did. Ariza left Garcia's camp because he wanted Garcia's fighter's to take more days of rest so that they could have enough rest between the conditioning and boxing work.

Mayweather's training is just nonstop hell, so Ariza coming in during camp could get messy. That's why I hope they already got most of that stuff out of the way and spend all of training camp working on skill work and a little supplemental conditioning things. I'd have Ariza maybe make Floyd alternate more between sprinting and running long distance and fix his nutrition up more.


----------



## DobyZhee

Bogotazo said:


>


Manny signing records for fans..

Gotta fucking be kidding me..lol


----------



## Hoshi

MrJotatp4p said:


> Floyd has perfected that shit. Its a thing of beauty. At one point in the Canelo fight he shelled up and after Canelo got done with a combination Floyd skilled and locked right back into it and walked forward.
> 
> 
> 
> at 22 secs!


Good video. Floyd is good no doubt defensively in the pocket but he missed a lot of counter rights when he would roll Canelo. Maybe he should have mixed it up more and countered differently. Compare it to Toney in the pocket. Night and day.


----------



## smoothcrim

Yeah, floyd looked real good against a second rate fighter like Canelo. You all got sucked in to the hype, this motherfucker isnt even close to TBE.

When has he ever fought "the best" while they were in their prime? Tszyu? P. Williams? Pacman?

May 2nd he is getting put to sleep by a real fighter.


----------



## bballchump11

smoothcrim said:


> Yeah, floyd looked real good against a second rate fighter like Canelo. You all got sucked in to the hype, this motherfucker isnt even close to TBE.
> 
> When has he ever fought "the best" while they were in their prime? Tszyu? P. Williams? Pacman?
> 
> May 2nd he is getting put to sleep by a real fighter.


Canelo is the best light middleweight in the world next to Mayweather. I had him drawing with Lara though


----------



## bballchump11

This article by Dan Rafeal details how Mayweather/Pacquiao got made and the complexity of the negotiations
http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/id/12408403/how-mayweather-pacquiao-was-made
@BoxingGenius27 and @Abraham will like this :good


----------



## smoothcrim

No offence but i have no time for Canelo at all, at his height and reach he should be fighting at 147.Fighting at 154 proves his lack of talent, to small for any decent middle weight and too fat and slow for any decent welter. I can think of 7 guys from 147-160 who beat him.

Mayweather hasnt beaten anyone that manny hasnt crushed. Marquez was an anomaly, he got lucky against pac and pac was abit careless as he had Marquez beat. Marquez was a shot fighter against Mayweather and Pac.


----------



## bballchump11

smoothcrim said:


> No offence but i have no time for Canelo at all, at his height and reach he should be fighting at 147.Fighting at 154 proves his lack of talent, to small for any decent middle weight and too fat and slow for any decent welter. I can think of 7 guys from 147-160 who beat him.
> 
> Mayweather hasnt beaten anyone that manny hasnt crushed. Marquez was an anomaly, he got lucky against pac and pac was abit careless as he had Marquez beat. Marquez was a shot fighter against Mayweather and Pac.


Go to Michigan warrior's bet thread and put your money where your mouth is then


----------



## Bogotazo

smoothcrim said:


> No offence but i have no time for Canelo at all, at his height and reach he should be fighting at 147.Fighting at 154 proves his lack of talent, to small for any decent middle weight and too fat and slow for any decent welter. I can think of 7 guys from 147-160 who beat him.
> 
> Mayweather hasnt beaten anyone that manny hasnt crushed. Marquez was an anomaly, he got lucky against pac and pac was abit careless as he had Marquez beat. Marquez was a shot fighter against Mayweather and Pac.


Lol no. Marquez did not "get lucky" and Pacquiao obviously didn't "have him beat". Nor was he shot. Don't be an annoying casual.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.sportingnews.com/sport/s...-boxing-kids-pacman-money?eadid=SOC/FB/SNMain


----------



## ChampionsForever

I can't wait for the press conference, it's a shame Manny is so respectful and reserved, he should have an arrogant side and trash talk, it would be epic, Mayweather tries sometimes but he isn't exactly a wordsmith. Even the first face off is going to be epic, fuck I hope this fight has some action, and doesn't just turn into a pot shot cat and mouse bore fest.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

The poll numbers are interesting. At espn.com there is a similar poll and the single option with the most picks is Mayweather by decision... but where it gets interesting is the Pacquiao numbers. If you divide it into 2 categories, Mayweather wins and Pacquiao wins, Pacquiao is sitting at 53% to Mayweather's 45%, with the rest choosing "draw."

As fight time approaches, the fight will be seen more and more as 50/50 because of casual fans. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> The poll numbers are interesting. At espn.com there is a similar poll and the single option with the most picks is Mayweather by decision... but where it gets interesting is the Pacquiao numbers. If you divide it into 2 categories, Mayweather wins and Pacquiao wins, Pacquiao is sitting at 53% to Mayweather's 45%, with the rest choosing "draw."
> 
> As fight time approaches, the fight will be seen more and more as 50/50 because of casual fans. :lol:


yeah I was mentioning in the betting thread that a lot of casuals think Manny will win


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

smoothcrim said:


> No offence but i have no time for Canelo at all, at his height and reach he should be fighting at 147.Fighting at 154 proves his lack of talent, to small for any decent middle weight and too fat and slow for any decent welter. I can think of 7 guys from 147-160 who beat him.
> 
> Mayweather hasnt beaten anyone that manny hasnt crushed. Marquez was an anomaly, he got lucky against pac and pac was abit careless as he had Marquez beat. Marquez was a shot fighter against Mayweather and Pac.


This attitude doesn't get much support around here. Try the "Boxing Knowledge" Facebook group. There are plenty of people there that will be receptive to your blind Mayweather hating Pacquiao worship.


----------



## smoothcrim

I dont hate Mayweather but i dont fall for the image he portrays like a sucka!!

Lets see come May 2 when he is getting his head punched in from all angles just how great he is.


----------



## light_box

People here believe Floyd has a big chance of winning if he survived rounds, not being knocked out. lol


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch

smoothcrim said:


> I dont hate Mayweather but i dont fall for the image he portrays like a sucka!!
> 
> Lets see come May 2 when he is getting his head punched in from all angles just how great he is.


I got Pacquiao too, but I don't think it's gonna be a "Mayweather getting his head punched in" kind of fight.


----------



## megavolt

http://www.boxingscene.com/koncz-pacquiao-looks-fabulous-very-fast-camp--88133


> *Koncz: Pacquiao Looks Fabulous, Very Fast in Camp*
> 
> By Ronnie Nathanielsz
> 
> EVEN as he pushes himself early in training for his May 2 multi-million dollar showdown with undefeated and undisputed pound-for-pound king Floyd Mayweather Jr. (47-0, 27 KOs), eight-division world champion Manny Pacquiao (57-5-2, 38 KOs) has conceded he is in â€œthe real fight of my life.â€
> Pacquiao
> 
> Boxing Scene reported that Pacquiao said he realizes the importance of what he considers the biggest and most rewarding fight of his career and that he will prepare hard for this fight.
> 
> The charismatic Filipino boxing hero said he wants to give boxing fans the kind of entertainment they want, and according to his longtime adviser Michael Koncz, he is well on the way to doing that.
> 
> After running over three kilometers on Monday and doing two rounds of shadow boxing and abdominal exercises under the supervision of strength and conditioning coach Justin Fortune, Pacquiao, who trained behind closed doors at the Wild Card Gym, appeared pleased.
> 
> Koncz told BoxingScene.com/Manila Standard/Viva Sports after Tuesdayâ€™s workout that Pacquiao, who did the punch-mitts and pounded the heavy bag, â€œis looking fabulous.â€
> 
> Asked about Pacquiaoâ€™s desire to further improve his hand-speed, which he believes will be a key factor in the fight against Mayweather, who is also known for his speed, Koncz replied: â€œManny never loses speed. If he gets any faster, heâ€™ll get a speeding ticket,â€ said Koncz, adding that â€œtiming and conditioning are also very important.â€
> 
> *Koncz disclosed that former multi-titled world champion Roy Jones was sending a young kid as a possible sparring partner.
> 
> â€œWe will try him out for a day and if heâ€™s good, we will keep him, otherwise weâ€™ll send him home,â€ said Koncz, who however, couldnâ€™t remember the boxerâ€™s name.*
> 
> Celebrated trainer Freddie Roach earlier picked 21-year-old fighters, welterweight Rashid â€œSpeedyâ€ Lewis (13-0, 10 KOs) and Kenneth â€œBossmanâ€ Sims Jr. (5-0, 2 KOs), who reportedly uses the shoulder- roll defense for which Mayweather is famous.


Interesting if true. Looks like fighters are taking sides in this


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/03/05/15/roach-blasts-mayweather-bad-role-model


----------



## BobDigi5060

"He can't handle your speed son!"


----------



## Bogotazo

Roach says Roger is a worthy tactical adversary, but that Sr. is not.

http://www.complex.com/sports/2015/...r-freddie-roach-takes-shots-floyd-mayweather?


----------



## KOTF

> Why are flights and hotels astronomically expensive the first weekend of May?




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/vegas/comments/2y12j6

lolz


----------



## bballchump11

KOTF said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/vegas/comments/2y12j6
> 
> lolz


:lol: see those guys should have been following my updates and known to book their hotel weeks ago anticipating the prices to go up from the announcement.


----------



## bjl12

KOTF said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/vegas/comments/2y12j6
> 
> lolz


Hah that was worth a good chuckle. Delusionsal dude is delusional


----------



## PetetheKing

Is there an All Access or 24/7? I'll be upset if there's not I really think someone needs to compile and organize this shit in a build-up program for this fight. Taking shit for granted.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-on-mayweather-biggest-challenge-my-life--88161

The strategy is "very complicated and very precise".


----------



## PetetheKing

Can Pac implement a very complicated a precise gameplan? "No room for error." That has to be dispiriting to hear for Pac fans.


----------



## DobyZhee

PetetheKing said:


> Can Pac implement a very complicated a precise gameplan? "No room for error." That has to be dispiriting to hear for Pac fans.


There will be no "weak jab weak jab overhand left"


----------



## light_box

I think Pacman will be more careful now after what happen to Pacman vs JMM 4. Aggressive but not careless! Check this out Pacman and Mayweather how they prepare http://mp8.ph/pacquiao-mayweather-preparation/


----------



## Bogotazo

PetetheKing said:


> Can Pac implement a very complicated a precise gameplan? "No room for error." That has to be dispiriting to hear for Pac fans.


It's more encouraging than the alternative. If Roach were all along like "we got this easy", "the plan is simple, throw more punches", "we're not too worried", etc. I'd think the same Manny from his last couple of fights is going to show up. Everyone wants to see the best version of Manny possible with as many tactics prepared as possible.


----------



## El-Terrible

PetetheKing said:


> Can Pac implement a very complicated a precise gameplan? "No room for error." That has to be dispiriting to hear for Pac fans.


It is strange that people have this impression Pacquiao has no boxing IQ. I would argue your boxing knowledge is limited if you think that. No, he does not have the same boxing IQ as Marquez or Mayweather, but Pacquiao has shown in several fights the ability to adjust and exploit his opponent's weakness, even as recent as Tim Bradley II.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Roach will do the talking, Mayweather and Pac will do the fighting.


----------



## icebergisonfire




----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...ny-pacquiao-channeling-his-inner-rocky-balboa


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ressure-on-mayweather-than-pacquiao/24471179/


----------



## PetetheKing




----------



## Bogotazo

Floyd apparently stopped a sparring partner with a body shot:

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...ng-aggressive-reportedly-kos-sparring-partner


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Floyd apparently stopped a sparring partner with a body shot:
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...ng-aggressive-reportedly-kos-sparring-partner


Seems like they want to go Tijuana (Erik on that azz) and body rape that foo.

I think lot of the general public will be turned off from boxing if their goody 2 shoes sweetheart emmanuel catches a harsh beating.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Seems like they want to go Tijuana (Erik on that azz) and body rape that foo.
> 
> I think lot of the general public will be turned off from boxing if their goody 2 shoes sweetheart emmanuel catches a harsh beating.


That's what I'm worried about. If the model minority gets used and abused it could be a bad thing for boxing


----------



## light_box

Mayweather is illusive and PacMan has good handspeed and accuracy ^^ . Updates on May 2 fight PacMan official website http://mp8.ph/blog/


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-pacquiao-better-legs-bit-faster-stronger--88274


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

MichiganWarrior said:


> That's what I'm worried about. If the model minority gets used and abused it could be a bad thing for boxing


doubt it

it's rare to see asian-americans actively participate in boxing. Even the gangster asians (so no chinese, doreans, and japs) are hard to find in boxing gyms


----------



## bballchump11

I'm glad they're covering this fight consistently


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

*Roach "Floyd is more faded than Manny"*



> Roach added that both Pacquiao and Mayweather were better fighters five years ago, but that Mayweather has faded â€œa bit more than Mannyâ€.
> â€œManny is fresher and stronger.


http://www.scmp.com/sport/other-spo...n-floyd-mayweather-says-trainer-freddie-roach


----------



## Bogotazo

I'd appreciate it if we posted random snippets in the build-up thread.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Bogotazo said:


> I'd appreciate it if we posted random snippets in the build-up thread.


Sorry.. feel free to merge then.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Memo "The Juice man" Heredia speaks on May vs Pac

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-memo-heredia-on-mayweather-pacquiao-marquez--88308


----------



## Bogotazo

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Sorry.. feel free to merge then.


No worries, and thanks, will do.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-manny-pacquiao-20150310-story.html


----------



## icebergisonfire

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-manny-pacquiao-20150310-story.html


Nice article.


----------



## TSOL

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweathers-skills-too-much-pacquiao-says-ali--88333

Mayweather skills to much for Pacquiao says Ali

*Leila* who ended her career with a record of 24-0 with 21 knockouts said she expects Mayweather to win because of his superior boxing skills as she explained:

â€œIâ€™ll probably go with Mayweather because he is a skilled fighter. He is a superior talent," she conceded â€œPacquiao is a great fighter but I always go with skills over just being a brawler like Pacquiao.â€


----------



## browsing

TSOL said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweathers-skills-too-much-pacquiao-says-ali--88333
> 
> Mayweather skills to much for Pacquiao says Ali
> 
> *Leila* who ended her career with a record of 24-0 with 21 knockouts said she expects Mayweather to win because of his superior boxing skills as she explained:
> 
> â€œIâ€™ll probably go with Mayweather because he is a skilled fighter. He is a superior talent," she conceded â€œPacquiao is a great fighter but I always go with skills over just being a brawler like Pacquiao.â€


She's keeping it one hundred.


----------



## sugarshane_24

TSOL said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweathers-skills-too-much-pacquiao-says-ali--88333
> 
> Mayweather skills to much for Pacquiao says Ali
> 
> *Leila* who ended her career with a record of 24-0 with 21 knockouts said she expects Mayweather to win because of his superior boxing skills as she explained:
> 
> â€œIâ€™ll probably go with Mayweather because he is a skilled fighter. He is a superior talent," she conceded â€œPacquiao is a great fighter but I always go with skills over just being a brawler like Pacquiao.â€


Yeah, and her dad who has top level skillset went life and death with a brawler just saying. Lost the first one in fact.


----------



## Leftsmash

sugarshane_24 said:


> Yeah, and her dad who has top level skillset went life and death with a brawler just saying. Lost the first one in fact.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Floyd promises a KO within 5 rounds :rofl @*bballchump11*

http://www.celebtricity.com/mayweather-on-pacquiao-fight-i-promise-a-knockout-in-5-rounds-or-less/



> Mayweather stated, â€œlook, if Marquez knocked Pacquiao out like that in the sixth, then I guarantee Iâ€™ll have him out by the fifth because I beat Marquez like a Slave. Heâ€™s not getting up, Jim. Heâ€™s not getting up.â€


http://www.celebtricity.com/mayweather-on-pacquiao-fight-i-promise-a-knockout-in-5-rounds-or-less/

Memo's work must be taking over. The roids have filled him with delusions of grandeur.


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Floyd promises a KO within 5 rounds :rofl @*bballchump11*
> 
> http://www.celebtricity.com/mayweather-on-pacquiao-fight-i-promise-a-knockout-in-5-rounds-or-less/
> 
> http://www.celebtricity.com/mayweather-on-pacquiao-fight-i-promise-a-knockout-in-5-rounds-or-less/
> 
> Memo's work must be taking over. The roids have filled him with delusions of grandeur.


can you provide a better source than that :lol:

and Memo isn't working with Floyd. That picture of Angel hanging out with Ariza was from the last week of the Maidana camp. Ariza invited Angel to watch Floyd train.

I'm sorry I had to kill this myth and ruin everybody's fun.


----------



## light_box

Mayweather has ripped arms. Pacman should be careful with the clinch. lol. :bbb


----------



## coldfire




----------



## megavolt

press conference HYPE 11 hours


----------



## bjl12

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Floyd promises a KO within 5 rounds :rofl @*bballchump11*
> 
> http://www.celebtricity.com/mayweather-on-pacquiao-fight-i-promise-a-knockout-in-5-rounds-or-less/
> 
> http://www.celebtricity.com/mayweather-on-pacquiao-fight-i-promise-a-knockout-in-5-rounds-or-less/
> 
> Memo's work must be taking over. The roids have filled him with delusions of grandeur.


The articles are both satire. Floyd doesn't talk like that


----------



## coldfire




----------



## coldfire

47-1 on May 2nd. Pacquiao by k.o.


----------



## SouthPaw

Those Ariza shakes are going to have Floyd in tiptop shape lol


----------



## bballchump11

lol ok Manny.


----------



## bballchump11

Floyd Sr. "Floyd whooped both [Oscar and Cotto] of their asses anyways" :lol:


----------



## megavolt

Pacquiao is underestimating Floyd's punching power


----------



## icebergisonfire

megavolt said:


> Pacquiao is underestimating Floyd's punching power


Bigger men have stopped coming forward. Everyone says they think Floyd does love taps, Thurman is the latest to say that. That said, when in the ring with him, everyone comes away saying that he punches harder than I thought.


----------



## Bogotazo

As the anticipation for the upcoming showdown between Manny Pacquiao and Floyd Mayweather reaches a fever pitch, the trash talk has started to flow freely.

Mere hours before the official press conference kicks off what should be a memorable month of gum-flapping, Pacquiao has fired the first shot, telling ESPN's First Take that he felt more threatened by past opponents than by Mayweather.

"In my heart and my mind, I was more worried about the Oscar De La Hoya and Miguel Cotto fights than this fight," Pacquiao said, according to CBS Sports' Lyle Fitzsimmons. "Cotto punched harder. (Mayweather) has a good defense, but I have a very good plan."

According to Pacquiao, Mayweather's fear of losing has postponed the potential fire-fight for years, and a victory over the undefeated great would be best for the sport.

"Beating Floyd Mayweather is the best for boxing," Pacquiao said. "It is good for boxing."

http://www.thescore.com/news/719063


----------



## Trash Bags

mayweather's gonna fuck that boy up. MÃ©xico estÃ¡ con Mayweather!


----------



## bballchump11

Sneak peak into the #MayPac commercial shoot.


----------



## hermit

bballchump11 said:


> can you provide a better source than that :lol:
> 
> and Memo isn't working with Floyd. That picture of Angel hanging out with Ariza was from the last week of the Maidana camp. Ariza invited Angel to watch Floyd train.
> 
> I'm sorry I had to kill this myth and ruin everybody's fun.


They announce a drug testing protocol?


----------



## bballchump11

hermit said:


> They announce a drug testing protocol?


USADA


----------



## bballchump11

Has Floyd ever been in this good of shape to start a camp or is it just the baby oil :lol:


----------



## Theron

Dont know where to post this

Mayweathers face when he brings out the drink :rofl looked scared of it :rofl, also his dad talking about supermans "triptonite" :lol:

2:20


----------



## El-Terrible

Theron said:


> Dont know where to post this
> 
> Mayweathers face when he brings out the drink :rofl looked scared of it :rofl, also his dad talking about supermans "triptonite" :lol:
> 
> 2:20


Haha Guillermo cracked me up "heh heh heh I lied to heeeem"


----------



## Ricky42791

Theron said:


> Dont know where to post this
> 
> Mayweathers face when he brings out the drink :rofl looked scared of it :rofl, also his dad talking about supermans "triptonite" :lol:
> 
> 2:20


That was fucking hilarious, Floyd Sr was seriously analyzing batman vs superman as if it were an upcoming fight LOL


----------



## thehook13

This fight needs a better build up.

Manny Pacquiao: "Floyd Mayweather has a good defense, but I'm not worried about that. I can easily break that defense."

Mike Tyson: 
"Everyone knows you're a transvestite and you're in love with me."
"I can't wait til the 28th....I'm gonna make you my girlfriend."
"You're sweet. I'm gonna make sure you kiss me good with those big lips."
"March 16th, Mike Tyson [vs.] Razor Ruddock, Razor Ruddock dies. If he doesn't die, it doesn't count. If he's not dead, it doesn't count."


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> Has Floyd ever been in this good of shape to start a camp or is it just the baby oil :lol:


You can clearly tell that Floyd has been training with Ariza for the past several months prior to the fight even getting signed.


----------



## BobDigi5060

I believe we will see the Pacquiao of old, if Mayweather can't keep him off em' Pacman will eat him up. 

I don't know whether Mayweather should move or sit down on his punches punches. But, one thing is for sure, staying on the ropes is not in his best interest. Expect Pacman to execute a good gameplan. The fight should be close and competitive throughout.


----------



## icebergisonfire




----------



## OneTime

I don't know who to root for. I usually go for the underdog when I don't have a dog in the fight but I don't like the casual pacquiao fans in real life, whilst I also hate the flomos on the Internet! 

A double knockout?


----------



## icebergisonfire

Floyd talking about why he spars on the first day and that they are also doing 8-9 minute rounds in sparring currently.


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> You can clearly tell that Floyd has been training with Ariza for the past several months prior to the fight even getting signed.


yeah and you can see how big his legs are now also

and this should go here


----------



## Stone Rose

Theron said:


> Dont know where to post this
> 
> Mayweathers face when he brings out the drink :rofl looked scared of it :rofl, also his dad talking about supermans "triptonite" :lol:
> 
> 2:20


Manny is such a fuckin dude.


----------



## Dedication

Anyone else notice Manny being overly religious in the build up to this fight? Literally every time he opens his mouth there's a homage paid to God.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and you can see how big his legs are now also
> 
> and this should go here


That's going to help his durability. Maybe it did against Maidana I do not know how he stood up to that without being overly hurt.


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> That's going to help his durability. Maybe it did against Maidana I do not know how he stood up to that without being overly hurt.


yeah I remember when Maidana landed that shot to the chest in the first fight and everybody was saying if he landed that to the head that Mayweather would be out cold. I knew Floyd's chin was solid, but I was surprised at how well he took it


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...nches-says-pacquiao-will-knock-out-mayweather


----------



## Bulakenyo

Stephen Espinoza looks like Don Flamenco from Mike Tyson's Punch Out.


----------



## TSOL

you guys hear about Floyd choking out his step son? Watch this fucker go to jail and the fight doesn't happen :yep


----------



## light_box

Floyd had a good attitude at the PresCon. Im Suprised :bbb.


----------



## Bogotazo

Robert Duvall at the Wildcard


























Manny's arm looking big.



TSOL said:


> you guys hear about Floyd choking out his step son? Watch this fucker go to jail and the fight doesn't happen :yep


Not totally sure. Every source seems to cite to The Sun which is a sensationalist rag.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/floyd-mayweather-accused-attempting-strangle-5320093


----------



## icebergisonfire

Seems like Floyd Jr. Neutered Senior

Dan Rafeal Chat Wrap 3/13/2015

Floyd Mayweather vs. Manny Pacquiao:
- Jesse Hart will be on the card, but not the televised portion. Potential it could be streamed. Despite rumors his opponent will not be J'Leon Love.
- TR's televeised fight will be: Lomachenko vs. Gamalier Rodriguez.
- SRL vs. Mayweather/Pacquiao? SRL beats both of them.
- Has not heard anything other than the TMZ report of Mayweather choking his step son last Halloween.
- Wouldn't be surprised to see the fight sell over 3 million buys.
- Ref won't be announced until 3 weeks before the fight, but he is expecting Bayless. He is the best referee in LV and works for the Nevada commission.
- Floyd Sr. not speaking at the press conference was Floyd Jr's decision.
- Filmed a commercial yesterday to promote the fight.


----------



## megavolt

mayweather's legs looking almost like manny's. The adaptation has already started :think


----------



## browsing

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I remember when Maidana landed that shot to the chest in the first fight and everybody was saying if he landed that to the head that Mayweather would be out cold. I knew Floyd's chin was solid, but I was surprised at how well he took it


There was a shot Floyd walked through against Canelo that I think had Canelo shook, I can't remember the round, but it was probably the cleanest punch Canelo landed on Mayweather, it was right in upper torso and Mayweather walked through that shit like the juggernaut. Floyd's core is ridiculous.

The fact that Floyd's head was on stealthmode against Maidana's looping right hand was one of, in my opinion, most impressive feats of disciplined defensive fighting I've ever seen. It makes me wonder exactly how Pacquaio is going to score points against Mayweather, I just don't see it happening with enough consistency to over whelm Floyd's defense.


----------



## bballchump11

browsing said:


> There was a shot Floyd walked through against Canelo that I think had Canelo shook, I can remember the round, but it was probably the cleanest punch Canelo landed on Mayweather, it was right in upper torso and Mayweather walked through that shit like the juggernaut. Floyd's core is ridiculous.


damn I'll have to look for that. I do give Floyd credit. He can take some hellacious body shots also. Every fighter goes into a Mayweather fight targeting his body


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sp...803-roach-pacquiao-win-every-round-mayweather


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...cquiaos-eyes-that-hes-worried?FTAG=YHF7e3228e

imo emmanuel looked more comfortable at the presser even with the throat gulp he had during the staredown


----------



## Theron




----------



## PetetheKing

Bogotazo said:


> Robert Duvall at the Wildcard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manny's arm looking big.
> 
> Not totally sure. Every source seems to cite to The Sun which is a sensationalist rag.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/floyd-mayweather-accused-attempting-strangle-5320093


Awesome. Two legends. I really don't give two shits about 98% of most celebrities but Duvall's a boss. Pac probably has zero clue who he is though.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sp...803-roach-pacquiao-win-every-round-mayweather


He's starting to get ridiculous.


----------



## Bogotazo

PetetheKing said:


> Awesome. Two legends. I really don't give two shits about 98% of most celebrities but Duvall's a boss. Pac probably has zero clue who he is though.


Yeah an uncommonly cool celebrity to show up. Lol yeah I thought the same thing, I'd hope Manny has seen the Godfather though.


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> He's starting to get ridiculous.


I think it's the proper mentality. 3 minutes at a time, land the better punches, win the round. Make him uncomfortable from the start. There's no other way.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> I think it's the proper mentality. 3 minutes at a time, land the better punches, win the round. Make him uncomfortable from the start. There's no other way.


:rofl Of course, it is. I just hope Freddie has Manny prepared to deal with the in-fight adversity when that clearly doesn't happen and Floyd banks 2, 3 or even 4 consecutive rounds clearly. I don't see him being 'comfortable' all night with so much on the line though tbh, despite the wishful thinking from some that he's going to put an absolute beat down on him. I expect him to be intensely reactive.


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl Of course, it is. I just hope Freddie has Manny prepared to deal with the in-fight adversity when that clearly doesn't happen and Floyd banks 2, 3 or even 4 consecutive rounds clearly. I don't see him being 'comfortable' all night with so much on the line though tbh, despite the wishful thinking from some that he's going to put an absolute beat down on him. I expect him to be intensely reactive.


That's a good point. I think despite preparing to win every round, they know they likely won't and Manny has to be prepared to do whatever it takes.

I could also see Floyd being twitchy and reactive. Totally "on".


----------



## ChampionsForever

The build ups to mega fights always make me laugh, I love the talk prior to the fight, and lap it up like you all do, "I've never wanted to win a fight so much in my life" whooooaaaaa! That must mean he is going to try to win!!! "I will beat him, easy" WHOAAAAAA does he know something we don't?? :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> That's a good point. I think despite preparing to win every round, they know they likely won't and Manny has to be prepared to do whatever it takes.
> 
> I could also see Floyd being twitchy and reactive. Totally "on".


Yeah, I mean Pacquiao has already lost before it's even begun if he doesn't believe he can "easily break Floyd's defense", he has to believe that, the mentality has to be to win every round. To actually come remotely close to that, they'll need to have more than one game plan, mode of attack, different angles, different looks. Floyd will be more than happy to keep this fight at an arm's length, utilize all of his physical advantages and do whatever he has to in order to nullify Manny at the expense of fireworks. He has to do everything in his power to secure victory, if he can get into a groove by the mid-rounds and look good making Manny look bad and there's no resistance or "plan b" if you will then he'll probably do so, within reason. I don't know if Pacquiao necessarily has the style to beat him - I'm pretty much where JMM is on it - but he is, even still, probably the greatest offensive threat Floyd's ever faced and fights in very effectively frenetic and unnerving spurts for opponents when he's on top of his game.


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


> I don't know if Pacquiao necessarily has the style to beat him


Pac never had the style to beat Mayweather.
But he had certain attributes to give Floyd a tough fight - explosiveness, unusual angles, southpaw stance, unorthodox attack, in-and-out movement, sharp power, very good speed.

Pac was never good enough to truly beat him - he would have always been an underdog.
But he was good enough to beat Floyd on the scorecards - and that's all that mattered.

In order to beat Floyd he has to press the action non-stop - Floyd is no Marquez-he can't fight fire with fire - outwork the more limited conservative version of Floyd (easier said than done, as this is one of the most common misconceptions - high output can be neutralized and in most cases it will get dropped if you're getting countered and outboxed, even if a counterpuncher lacks power), make the fight look competitive, sway the judges' opinion, Lampley's G-spot is sensitive - he will cum from the slightest punch Pac would connect on Floyd - and so will the viewers too.
And Pac had enough power (not just power - unpredictability of his punches - that's what made him dangerous) to at least hurt Mayweather.

Pac has to steal the fight basically.

And he can't do it anymore.

Sure, he proved he ain't as bad as his detractors made him out to be - he isn't just physical beast - he can box, he can think, he altered his style as he aged.

But this shit ain't gonna fly with Floyd - being capable of outboxing Rios is not enough - being capable of outboxing Algieri is not enough - being capable of outboxing Bradley is still not enough.
Bradley-level elite is not good enough.
You need to be Kalambay-level elite, Payakaroon-level elite to be able to hang with Floyd in a boxing match.

Disclaimer: this post was written to be read in a Roger Mayweather's voice.


----------



## dyna

Shame we can't bring back 15 rounds for special occasions like this.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Lester1583 said:


> Pac never had the style to beat Mayweather.
> But he had certain attributes to give Floyd a tough fight - explosiveness, unusual angles, southpaw stance, unorthodox attack, in-and-out movement, sharp power, very good speed.
> 
> Pac was never good enough to truly beat him - he would have always been an underdog.
> But he was good enough to beat Floyd on the scorecards - and that's all that mattered.
> 
> In order to beat Floyd he has to press the action non-stop - Floyd is no Marquez-he can't fight fire with fire - outwork the more limited conservative version of Floyd (easier said than done, as this is one of the most common misconceptions - high output can be neutralized and in most cases it will get dropped if you're getting countered and outboxed, even if a counterpuncher lacks power), make the fight look competitive, sway the judges' opinion, *Lampley's G-spot is sensitive* - he will cum from the slightest punch Pac would connect on Floyd - and so will the viewers too.
> And Pac had enough power (not just power - unpredictability of his pucnhes - that's what made him dangerous) to at least hurt Mayweather.
> 
> Pac has to steal the fight basically.
> 
> And he can't do it anymore.
> 
> Sure, he proved he ain't as bad as his detractors made him out to be - he isn't just physical beast - he can box, he can think, he altered his style as he aged.
> 
> But this shit ain't gonna fly with Floyd - being capable of outboxing Rios or Algieri is not enough - being capable of outboxing Algieri is not enough - being capable of outboxing Bradley is still not enough.
> Bradley-level elite is not good enough.
> You need to be Kalambay-level elite, Payakaroon-level elite to be able to hang with Floyd in a boxing match.
> 
> Disclaimer: this post was written to be read in a Roger Mayweather's voice.


:rofl

Freddie is going to slip Manny two little blue pills in a desperate last ditch effort that it'll temporarily give him the pulmonary system boost he needs to be the Pacquiao of yesteryear. Even if it's for just one night.


----------



## Drunkenboat

icebergisonfire said:


> Seems like Floyd Jr. Neutered Senior
> 
> Dan Rafeal Chat Wrap 3/13/2015
> 
> Floyd Mayweather vs. Manny Pacquiao:
> - Jesse Hart will be on the card, but not the televised portion. Potential it could be streamed. Despite rumors his opponent will not be J'Leon Love.
> - TR's televeised fight will be: Lomachenko vs. Gamalier Rodriguez.
> - SRL vs. Mayweather/Pacquiao? SRL beats both of them.
> - Has not heard anything other than the TMZ report of Mayweather choking his step son last Halloween.
> - Wouldn't be surprised to see the fight sell over 3 million buys.
> - Ref won't be announced until 3 weeks before the fight, but he is expecting Bayless. He is the best referee in LV and works for the Nevada commission.
> - Floyd Sr. not speaking at the press conference was Floyd Jr's decision.
> - Filmed a commercial yesterday to promote the fight.


Mayweather was angry with his dad for giving away the gameplan before Maidana 2. He was quoted saying this on boxingscene. Snr mentioned a plan of setting up traps for pacman to walk into when the fight was announced - im thinking jr jumped on that quickly and silenced hm.


----------



## quincy k

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl
> 
> Freddie is going to slip Manny two little blue pills in a desperate last ditch effort that it'll temporarily give him the pulmonary system boost he needs to be the Pacquiao of yesteryear. Even if it's for just one night.


imo, floyd is faded enough that the 2009(cotto) version of paq is not needed.

the 2012(bradley) version can probably do it


----------



## quincy k

Drunkenboat said:


> Mayweather was angry with his dad for giving away the gameplan before Maidana 2. He was quoted saying this on boxingscene. Snr mentioned a plan of setting up traps for pacman to walk into when the fight was announced - im thinking jr jumped on that quickly and silenced hm.


thats how faded floyd is right now.

all worried about b-level marcos fuken maidana

a guy who would get stopped by a prime margarito and ktfo cold by a prime ricardo mayorga


----------



## Drunkenboat

quincy k said:


> thats how faded floyd is right now.
> 
> all worried about b-level marcos fuken maidana
> 
> a guy who would get stopped by a prime margarito and ktfo cold by a prime ricardo mayorga


Mayweather never takes opponents for granted. I think the talk of him being faded recently is bullshit. Maidana was peaking under Garcia and Ariza's steroids. I found Mayweather's wins to be very impressive.


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


> two little blue pills


It's obvious that Floyd is already roided to the grills and upped his dosage of viagra to the max (







)

Manny's only chance to level the field is to invite Panama Lewis, buy all JMM's urine and change his last name to Chavez.


----------



## dyna

Lester1583 said:


> It's obvious that Floyd is already roided to the grills and upped his dosage of viagra to the max (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Manny's only chance to level the field is to invite Panama Lewis, buy all JMM's urine and change his last name to Chavez.


If Panama Lewis isn't available, will Lennox Lewis' skin cutting dreadlocks do the job too?


----------



## Lester1583

dyna said:


> If Panama Lewis isn't available, will Lennox Lewis' skin cutting dreadlocks do the job too?


They only work on overrated quitters.

Floyd is not a quitter.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Lester1583 said:


> It's obvious that Floyd is already roided to the grills and upped his dosage of viagra to the max (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Manny's only chance to level the field is to invite Panama Lewis, buy all JMM's urine and change his last name to Chavez.


:rofl

It's a very fun drug, especially if you're unnecessarily abusing it. I really want to point out that word, unnecessarily. Beats the absolute piss out of any snake oil pre-workout booster too. Why swallow down an endless assortment of 1000mg L-Arginine pills or filler-loaded powders when the greatest PDE5 inhibitor is at your disposal and 50mg is all it takes. 100 if you wanna walk on the "wild side".

Test boosters don't work, Testosterone Enanthate does.

NO2 boosters don't work, Sildenafil Citrate does.

Anti-Aging creams don't work, Tretinoin does.

Drugs work. Invest in drugs and save yourself the hassle.


----------



## PetetheKing

Lester1583 said:


> Pac never had the style to beat Mayweather.
> But he had certain attributes to give Floyd a tough fight - explosiveness, unusual angles, southpaw stance, unorthodox attack, in-and-out movement, sharp power, very good speed.
> 
> Pac was never good enough to truly beat him - he would have always been an underdog.
> But he was good enough to beat Floyd on the scorecards - and that's all that mattered.
> 
> In order to beat Floyd he has to press the action non-stop - Floyd is no Marquez-he can't fight fire with fire - outwork the more limited conservative version of Floyd (easier said than done, as this is one of the most common misconceptions - high output can be neutralized and in most cases it will get dropped if you're getting countered and outboxed, even if a counterpuncher lacks power), make the fight look competitive, sway the judges' opinion, Lampley's G-spot is sensitive - he will cum from the slightest punch Pac would connect on Floyd - and so will the viewers too.
> And Pac had enough power (not just power - unpredictability of his pucnhes - that's what made him dangerous) to at least hurt Mayweather.
> 
> Pac has to steal the fight basically.
> 
> And he can't do it anymore.
> 
> Sure, he proved he ain't as bad as his detractors made him out to be - he isn't just physical beast - he can box, he can think, he altered his style as he aged.
> 
> But this shit ain't gonna fly with Floyd - being capable of outboxing Rios or Algieri is not enough - being capable of outboxing Algieri is not enough - being capable of outboxing Bradley is still not enough.
> Bradley-level elite is not good enough.
> You need to be Kalambay-level elite, Payakaroon-level elite to be able to hang with Floyd in a boxing match.
> 
> Disclaimer: this post was written to be read in a Roger Mayweather's voice.


Top notch post. The only thing I'd add is that it's not merely volume with Pac at his peak of powers. It's the footspeed, angles, compounded with volume. Never really just volume.

Once you get past all the emotions of the fight and look at the men in their current state it's obvious that the mountain has grown even larger since the dawn of the hype for Pac. Roach is too close in the trenches to see the effects or maybe he knows deep down and he's just playing hype man. I just think when you're in the storm you're perspective gets blinded. Maybehe knows but there's an emotional stake that won't let him think that way. He can't, but from his perspective he has to believe Floyd's legs have taking a toll and that he too has declined enough for Pac to rattle him. Maybe after the fight we'll get the complete unvarnished truth from him, but who knows.


----------



## Hands of Iron

PetetheKing said:


> Top notch post. The only thing I'd add is that it's not merely volume with Pac at his peak of powers. It's the footspeed, angles, compounded with volume. Never really just volume.
> 
> Once you get past all the emotions of the fight and look at the men in their current state it's obvious that the mountain has grown even larger since the dawn of the hype for Pac. Roach is too close in the trenches to see the effects or maybe he knows deep down and he's just playing hype man. I just think when you're in the storm you're perspective gets blinded. Maybehe knows but there's an emotional stake that won't let him think that way. He can't, but from his perspective he has to believe Floyd's legs have taking a toll and that he too has declined enough for Pac to rattle him. Maybe after the fight we'll get the complete unvarnished truth from him, but who knows.


Roach has been saying Floyd's legs are shot since May 2010. By definition of what that typically implies, I'm inclined to say hardly. After five god damn years of saying it, he'd be right in saying that they've slowed. Mayweather has never really been much of a mover at 147 as it is, and will often stand his ground at ring center and fight cleanly off the ropes. He was clearly flustered by Maidana's immense size, consistent pressure and unorthodox punching angles that made it difficult to time his counters compared to a more textbook guy like Cotto(e) despite Miguel being the better fighter overall (had MC taking 3 rounds to Chino's 5 in the first fight). He resorted to clinching more than I can ever recall in recent times and moved well enough in the rematch to win relatively easy. Maidana also didn't seem to have the same sort of fire and opted for a more measured pace in favor of the relentless aggression the first time out.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Floyd looked roided up in the first Maidana fight. I wonder if he plans on getting in that same exact shape for this fight.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Arum says Pacquiao is going to do a 'De La Hoya Job' on Floyd. :lol:

Amongst these other little anecdotes per BS:

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-pacquiao-de-la-hoya-job-on-mayweather--88486

They're calling Judah a 27-year-old super welterweight in the actual article.

_However, Arum commended Mayweather pointing out that â€œheâ€™s always in shape and hasnâ€™t had a drink in his lifeâ€ meaning liquor.

He said that contrary to rumors that the people of Al Haymon, Mayweatherâ€™s manager was offering Pacquiaoâ€™s sparring partners more money to stay away from the Wild Card Gym, they have â€œno problems with sparring partners. Freddie Roach with the help of Bruce Trampler (Top Rankâ€™s Hall of Fame matchmaker) has lined up sparring partners that have the same style as Mayweather.â€

In the latest development in the on-going war over sparring partners Roach has revealed that he had enticed a so-called â€œsecret sparring partnerâ€ from Mayweatherâ€™s gym in Las Vegas to help Pacquiao prepare for the multi-million dollar fight although he didnâ€™t reveal the identity of the sparring partner.

One of the identified sparring partners of Pacquiao who will show up at the Wild Card Gym on Tuesday, former amateur standout Rashid â€œSpeedyâ€ Ellis (13-0, 10 KOâ€™s), will fight Colombiaâ€™s Victor Gonzalez (12-9, 11 KOâ€™s) in Puerto Rico in an eight round bout on Saturday.

The issue of sparring partners cropped up following a report by photographer Chris Robinson that Mayweather had knocked out an unidentified sparring partner last week with a body shot. Strength and conditioning coach Alex Ariza who was fired by Roach and is now working with Mayweather confirmed the report telling us â€œits very true. He knocked the guy out.â€

Ariza pointed out that Mayweather has around 15 sparring partners including 37 year old southpaw welterweight Zab Judah (42-9, 29 KOâ€™s) who had fought and lost to Mayweather some years ago and 40 year old super lightweight Demarcus â€œChop Chopâ€ Corley (42-22-1, 25 KOâ€™s).

Referring to the cordial atmosphere at the press conference Arum remarked â€œI think everybody was blown away by the magnitude of this event that nobody wanted to lower themselves to take away from it. We never had a press conference like this with the red carpet and hundreds of media from around the world. Nobody wanted to act like a jerk."

Meantime 2012 â€œTrainer of the Yearâ€ Robert Garcia whose three successful fighters that year were Nonito â€œThe Filipino Flashâ€ Donaire who was named â€œFighter of theYearâ€, Marcos Maidana and his brother Mikey Garcia said the Pacquiao-Mayweayher fight which features the two best fighters in the world will be â€œvery interesting.â€

He said â€œIâ€™ll be honest with you. Its very difficult to prepare for Manny. He has power and speed and Iâ€™m sure Freddie (Roach) has worked something out.â€

Garcia echoed an earlier caution from Mexican legend Juan Manuel Marquez who told Pacquiao he needs to win by a knockout because if it goes the distance Mayweather could depend on the judges to hand him the decision._


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## PetetheKing

Hands of Iron said:


> Roach has been saying Floyd's legs are shot since May 2010. By definition of what that typically implies, I'm inclined to say hardly. After five god damn years of saying it, he'd be right in saying that they've slowed. Mayweather has never really been much of a mover at 147 as it is, and will often stand his ground at ring center and fight cleanly off the ropes. He was clearly flustered by Maidana's immense size, consistent pressure and *unorthodox punching angles *that made it difficult to time his counters compared to a more textbook guy like Cotto(e) despite Miguel being the better fighter overall (had MC taking 3 rounds to Chino's 5 in the first fight). He resorted to clinching more than I can ever recall in recent times and moved well enough in the rematch to win relatively easy. Maidana also didn't seem to have the same sort of fire and opted for a more measured pace in favor of the relentless aggression the first time out.


Well said, and cosign on the bold. I'm a little irritated by the lack of credit Maidana is getting. The lack of acknowledgement over his improvements under Garcia, and the lack of emphasis of his style being well-suited for Floyd. I think he fought a fantastic fight. I re-watched it little of their first fight earlier and Floyd looks pretty damn sharp. His in-fighting was overlooked in that fight (Or maybe just by me).

I appreciate you mentioning the countering aspect too because Floyd was countering well in spots in that fight. But Maidana is just so damn awkward. He got low, and very few want to give Maidana props on his use of feinting & jabbing to control the geography of the fight. But somehow it's just Floyd's damn near shot because some B level guy troubled him and he got hit with shots he never should've been hit with. Is their opinion of Floyd just too high or is their assessment of the big picture just too one-sided? Everyone marveled at Floyd's performance against Canelo. Now all of a sudden at least half the Floyd fans seem to think this fight is better situated to happen now for Pac. WTF? Nobody can provide one parallel example of an aggressive, physically-gifted but flawed come-forward fighter being more suited for a fight to happen later in their careers than the defensive-boxer type with a sounder technical pedigree. Let alone when the come forward got lights out sparked. Shits unprecedented man.

Can you explain this shit to me because it's actually killing me. The best argument, albeit agenda-driven is that Floyd's more past it now because he was at a higher level and he's fallen off more. It's not all that bad of an argument, though, it's irrelevant as Floyd's been consciously a much different fighter since moving up to WW & beyond. He was never the high-output, more aggressive, combination-punching guy once the opponents got bigger and more dangerous. But the argument stems from that is Pac does what he's always done (Actually, he's adjusted a bit too but in essence it's an understandable point) and Floyd's had to adjust. All this argument does is illustrate one guy is or was a bit more adaptable. All that matters is which guy's more suited for the long hall, and bottom-line is that's Floyd and 98% of the time the more technically sound, boxer-oriented fighter is. It's beginning to bother me that it's actually bothering me but I know that when Floyd wins a land-side his legion of supporters will use it as proof that Floyd was always in another class and would've always wiped the floor with Pac. He's superior. Not another league, though. But five years ago was almost another lifetime ago.

Pac fans will jump up and say Pac was past it and Floyd waited him out so there's a balancing act to it all. I'm going to be more on that side and I'm not going to give Floyd a timeless virtual victory, but he'll get a fair amount of credit. At least I was saying it before the fight. Rant over.


----------



## Hands of Iron

PetetheKing said:


> Well said, and cosign on the bold. I'm a little irritated by the lack of credit Maidana is getting. The lack of acknowledgement over his improvements under Garcia, and the lack of emphasis of his style being well-suited for Floyd. I think he fought a fantastic fight. I re-watched it little of their first fight earlier and Floyd looks pretty damn sharp. His in-fighting was overlooked in that fight (Or maybe just by me).
> 
> I appreciate you mentioning the countering aspect too because Floyd was countering well in spots in that fight. But Maidana is just so damn awkward. He got low, and very few want to give Maidana props on his use of feinting & jabbing to control the geography of the fight. But somehow it's just Floyd's damn near shot because some B level guy troubled him and he got hit with shots he never should've been hit with. Is their opinion of Floyd just too high or is their assessment of the big picture just too one-sided? Everyone marveled at Floyd's performance against Canelo. Now all of a sudden at least half the Floyd fans seem to think this fight is better situated to happen now for Pac. WTF? Nobody can provide one parallel example of an aggressive, physically-gifted but flawed come-forward fighter being more suited for a fight to happen later in their careers than the defensive-boxer type with a sounder technical pedigree. Let alone when the come forward got lights out sparked. Shits unprecedented man.
> 
> Can you explain this shit to me because it's actually killing me. The best argument, albeit agenda-driven is that Floyd's more past it now because he was at a higher level and he's fallen off more. It's not all that bad of an argument, though, it's irrelevant as Floyd's been consciously a much different fighter since moving up to WW & beyond. He was never the high-output, more aggressive, combination-punching guy once the opponents got bigger and more dangerous. But the argument stems from that is Pac does what he's always done (Actually, he's adjusted a bit too but in essence it's an understandable point) and Floyd's had to adjust. All this argument does is illustrate one guy is or was a bit more adaptable. All that matters is which guy's more suited for the long hall, and bottom-line is that's Floyd and 98% of the time the more technically sound, boxer-oriented fighter is. It's beginning to bother me that it's actually bothering me but I know that when Floyd wins a land-side his legion of supporters will use it as proof that Floyd was always in another class and would've always wiped the floor with Pac. He's superior. Not another league, though. But five years ago was almost another lifetime ago.
> 
> Pac fans will jump up and say Pac was past it and Floyd waited him out so there's a balancing act to it all. I'm going to be more on that side and I'm not going to give Floyd a timeless virtual victory, but he'll get a fair amount of credit. At least I was saying it before the fight. Rant over.


:lol:

Don't let it bother you, that's just chit-chat to further validate the fight and trump up the win from a resume talk standpoint. This shit has been going on consistently for as long as people have wanted the fight, cross-comparing every opponent Floyd and Manny have got in the ring as well as their supposed level and physical/mental/emotional state at the times fought since they've been in with so many of the same fighters.

I think Floyd's legs have slowed and possibly more importantly his reflexes have gone just a bit, he seems to be relying more on anticipation ability than being able to react in fractions of seconds. Maidana deserves a lot of credit for utilizing the jab and a variety of feints in closing the distance and his success was compounded by the fact that he was so much physically larger, looked to jam Floyd at every opportunity, kept his work rate up and flung shots from angles that couldn't be anticipated and countered with nearly the same success rate. It isn't just that, but unpredictable offensive rhythm as well. It took nearly half the fight for Floyd to really get settled and he had to dig for that one. To his credit, his guard held up incredibly well, few of the shots were clean and he's nigh on impossible to truly bully in the trenches from what we've seen at 147 even when he's outweighed by 15-20 lbs on fight night.

The rematch was just an ugly win for his standards with him doing what he had to and very unlike the typical Floyd fare. He isn't a boring fighter at all if you appreciate majestic defense and clean counterpunching ability, ordinarily puts on very pure boxing clinics with IMHO even a minimal amount of movement or holding. That label he gets tagged with is frivolous. Once he finds his groove by the third or fourth round he'll often even take the initiative and start opening his offensive tool box which is what a lot of people expect to be Pac's fate. It's true, he doesn't throw much and is too negative for some people's tastes especially at the higher weights, but that's counteracted a bit for me by the technique on display and the accuracy he lands with.

I haven't seen the Canelo fight since it happened but he did a very piss-poor job of at all trying to utilize his size advantage but he's never had the stamina, work rate or offensive footwork to be a decent pressure fighter anyway. He can put together impressive combinations so long as the guy is standing there in front of him, but he spent so much time seemingly trying to outbox Floyd at ring centre which is just laughably stupid and everyone sees what an absolute tool he made out of him. Canelo was in the crucible within six minutes and it was utterly over with. He'd embarrass him right now in likely the exact same fashion if Alvarez tried some shit like that again.



gander tasco said:


>


This is the interview I was talking about @sugarshane_24 Manny was in complete trollololol mode. I was expecting him to be far more somber and low key. Instead, he's been borderline overconfident and on some tru blu "Fuck Yo Defense" type swag. It can only be seen as a positive if you're Team MP. @Bogotazo is fucking hyped. He's watching Pac highlight reels in his underwear right now as we speak, blasting "Thunderstruck" and rattling windows. Floyd isn't afraid of Manny, but he's absolutely afraid of losing his identity.


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

tezel8764 said:


>


from that angle you can see how short Floyd is. It shows how ridiculously long his arms are

26"


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


> Roach has been saying Floyd's legs are shot since May 2010.


Roach is not lying.

He's just not telling the whole truth.

Pac's legs are shot to shit and he's far more reliant on his in-and-out movement (which is gone) against Floyd than Floyd on his movement against him.

It's just that declined lower-body doesn't necessarily mean a fighter is a sitting duck suddenly and can't move at all.

Hop lost his legs more than a decade ago - he still is capable of outmoving most of his opponents.

The same goes for Floyd - he's not even close to what he was at the lighter weights/what he was against Baldo at least - that's still enough to make fighters like Alvarez look like snails.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...ch-want-to-get-pacquiao-meaner-for-mayweather


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Don't let it bother you, that's just chit-chat to further validate the fight and trump up the win from a resume talk standpoint. This shit has been going on consistently for as long as people have wanted the fight, cross-comparing every opponent Floyd and Manny have got in the ring as well as their supposed level and physical/mental/emotional state at the times fought since they've been in with so many of the same fighters.
> 
> I think Floyd's legs have slowed and possibly more importantly his reflexes have gone just a bit, he seems to be relying more on anticipation ability than being able to react in fractions of seconds. Maidana deserves a lot of credit for utilizing the jab and a variety of feints in closing the distance and his success was compounded by the fact that he was so much physically larger, looked to jam Floyd at every opportunity, kept his work rate up and flung shots from angles that couldn't be anticipated and countered with nearly the same success rate. It isn't just that, but unpredictable offensive rhythm as well. It took nearly half the fight for Floyd to really get settled and he had to dig for that one. To his credit, his guard held up incredibly well, few of the shots were clean and he's nigh on impossible to truly bully in the trenches from what we've seen at 147 even when he's outweighed by 15-20 lbs on fight night.
> 
> The rematch was just an ugly win for his standards with him doing what he had to and very unlike the typical Floyd fare. He isn't a boring fighter at all if you appreciate majestic defense and clean counterpunching ability, ordinarily puts on very pure boxing clinics with IMHO even a minimal amount of movement or holding. That label he gets tagged with is frivolous. Once he finds his groove by the third or fourth round he'll often even take the initiative and start opening his offensive tool box which is what a lot of people expect to be Pac's fate. It's true, he doesn't throw much and is too negative for some people's tastes especially at the higher weights, but that's counteracted a bit for me by the technique on display and the accuracy he lands with.
> 
> I haven't seen the Canelo fight since it happened but he did a very piss-poor job of at all trying to utilize his size advantage but he's never had the stamina, work rate or offensive footwork to be a decent pressure fighter anyway. He can put together impressive combinations so long as the guy is standing there in front of him, but he spent so much time seemingly trying to outbox Floyd at ring centre which is just laughably stupid and everyone sees what an absolute tool he made out of him. Canelo was in the crucible within six minutes and it was utterly over with. He'd embarrass him right now in likely the exact same fashion if Alvarez tried some shit like that again.
> 
> This is the interview I was talking about @sugarshane_24 Manny was in complete trollololol mode. I was expecting him to be far more somber and low key. Instead, he's been borderline overconfident and on some tru blu "Fuck Yo Defense" type swag. It can only be seen as a positive if you're Team MP. @Bogotazo is fucking hyped. He's watching Pac highlight reels in his underwear right now as we speak, blasting "Thunderstruck" and rattling windows. Floyd isn't afraid of Manny, but he's absolutely afraid of losing his identity.


:rofl What? I'll have to check these out after the fight tonight.


----------



## Hands of Iron

tezel8764 said:


>


My hearing is bad - extremely prematurely - dear boy, but what is he saying "No comment" or "No problem" (?) as a response to? The video is too short to draw any sort of conclusion that he's being "extremely humble" but his behavior has been fucking odd for sure.



Lester1583 said:


> Roach is not lying.
> 
> He's just not telling the whole truth.
> 
> Pac's legs are shot to shit and he's far more reliant on his in-and-out movement (which is gone) against Floyd than Floyd on his movement against him.


I've never argued against him being more reliant on them, not once. I'm at a loss as to why an ATG poster like Pete has had to so vehemently argue this for several weeks.



> It's just that declined lower-body doesn't necessarily mean a fighter is a sitting duck suddenly and can't move at all.
> 
> Hop lost his legs more than a decade ago - he still is capable of outmoving most of his opponents.
> 
> The same goes for Floyd - he's not even close to what he was at the lighter weights/what he was against Baldo at least - that's still enough to make fighters like Alvarez look like snails.


Yea, it's all relative for me I guess. They both still have elite athleticism and speed at the weight. It's a finger for me, not quite a fist. SHOT feels like such an extremity.



Bogotazo said:


> :rofl What? I'll have to check these out after the fight tonight.


Get on the ball, Bogo.


----------



## tezel8764

Hands of Iron said:


> My hearing is bad - extremely prematurely - dear boy, but what is he saying "No comment" or "No problem" (?) as a response to? The video is too short to draw any sort of conclusion that he's being "extremely humble" but his behavior has been fucking odd for sure.


Director: "Let's do it again."
Floyd: "No problem."
Floyd: "No problem."
Floyd: "No problem."
Floyd: "No problem."
Image of Manny Pacquiao posing in scary fashion.


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> This is the interview I was talking about @sugarshane_24 Manny was in complete trollololol mode. I was expecting him to be far more somber and low key. Instead, he's been borderline overconfident and on some tru blu "Fuck Yo Defense" type swag. It can only be seen as a positive if you're Team MP. @Bogotazo is fucking hyped. He's watching Pac highlight reels in his underwear right now as we speak, blasting "Thunderstruck" and rattling windows. Floyd isn't afraid of Manny, but he's absolutely afraid of losing his identity.


Lol yeah he's definitely delving into the borderline overconfidence. It's interesting to hear him say Floyd's hand and footspeed doesn't match and that he has an advantage there, important for him to recognize that. I also like talk of a "plan". Some blind faith punches in bunches mentality ain't gonna cut it.

"God will deliver him into my hands" is some dark shit tho.


----------



## DobyZhee

Floyd keeps talking about fighters not being the same after losing, I think it's a little foreshadowing of his own demise.


----------



## coldfire

47-1:deal


----------



## thehook13

7 weeks from the fight. Going to be a long wait. :rolleyes

I've noticed Pacquiaos betting odds have improved a lot since the announcement


----------



## Chinny

Any word on when tickets go on sale yet?


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> Lol yeah he's definitely delving into the borderline overconfidence. It's interesting to hear him say Floyd's hand and footspeed doesn't match and that he has an advantage there, important for him to recognize that. I also like talk of a "plan". Some blind faith punches in bunches mentality ain't gonna cut it.
> 
> *"God will deliver him into my hands" is some dark shit tho.*


:lol: atsch
























Spoiler














 @the cobra


----------



## thehook13

Pacquiao just donated P5.3M to Philippines Hunger Program.

Meanwhile at Floyd residence...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

thehook13 said:


> Pacquiao just donated P5.3M to Philippines Hunger Program.
> 
> Meanwhile at Floyd residence...


your sense of entitlement regarding charity sickens me. You expect people to provide handouts just because they're wealthy


----------



## thehook13

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> your sense of entitlement regarding charity sickens me. You expect people to provide handouts just because they're wealthy


:rofl Sickens you?
Aren't you a decent human.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

thehook13 said:


> Pacquiao just donated P5.3M to Philippines Hunger Program.
> 
> Meanwhile at Floyd residence...


Umm yeah so he can write that shit off on taxes!!!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

thehook13 said:


> :rofl Sickens you?
> Aren't you a decent human.


so how is it waiting on handouts


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> your sense of entitlement regarding charity sickens me. You expect people to provide handouts just because they're wealthy


You a republican?


----------



## thehook13

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> so how is it waiting on handouts


More attitude from the human of the year. :rofl

If I actually required social assistance it's there and I don't take dignity away from anyone who does need it.

Except you that is. you're an obvious loser and a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> You a republican?


I don't know.

I don't feel entitled to help though. I been on the receiving end of charity before. I proved that I was better than the other people in que.



thehook13 said:


> More attitude from the human of the year. :rofl


If anyone should be laughing, it's me. You think you're important enough for me to care that you think I'm a bad person.

thehoe13: LEON isn't so and so, so he's a bad person in my eyes.

How did you expect such a blatantly passive-aggressive manipulative bitch move to work.



thehook13 said:


> If I actually required social assistance it's there and I don't take dignity away from anyone who does need it.


That's not the point hoe bag. The point is you feel entitled to handouts.



thehook13 said:


> Except you that is. you're an obvious loser and a waste of oxygen.


Big words coming from you. One who expects people to help you for nothing.

who raised you to be such a loser, or did you simply learn it from observing them


----------



## thehook13

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> ...


That's how much I read from this post. :lol:

Manny's a national icon for boxing as well as well his generosity, his mission to end poverty in his country shouldn't be sickening to anyone. It should be admired and respected.


----------



## browsing

thehook13 said:


> That's how much I read from this post. :lol:
> 
> Manny's a national icon for boxing as well as well his generosity, his mission to end poverty in his country shouldn't be sickening to anyone. It should be admired and respected.


Whats that got to do with Floyd's money though? atsch


----------



## thehook13

browsing said:


> Whats that got to do with Floyd's money though? atsch


Because it's the clear opposite from Floyd lack of elevation and good nature. Floyd is selfish and greedy, doesn't do much for his people at all and Manny is a national icon for his generosity. He should be commended for it as well.

Then Sexy Sergio or whatever comes in and says it's sickening that I expect a wealthy person to show some of that character :rofl


----------



## the cobra

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol: atsch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*the cobra*


"_Ye, and thus spaketh the Lord, 'thou shall be delivered The Wealthy One, and thou shall strike upon him as the waves upon the shore, as the tiny pigeon beaks strike into the hardy grains, repeatedly, again and again, in such a way as to make that unholiest of defenses crumble, and thus, by my will, 47-1 shall be_.' "
-The Gospel of Mike of Iron

:deal :theretherebogo


----------



## browsing

thehook13 said:


> Because it's the clear opposite from Floyd lack of elevation and good nature. Floyd is selfish and greedy, doesn't do much for his people at all and Manny is a national icon for his generosity. He should be commended for it as well.
> 
> Then Sexy Sergio or whatever comes in and says it's sickening that I expect a wealthy person to show some of that character :rofl


Floyd's situation isn't Manny's situation and a man can do whatever he wants with his money.

That said.

Floyd has given charity and is notorious for taking care of his quite extensive family. Thats all that really matters.


----------



## thehook13

browsing said:


> Floyd's situation isn't Manny's situation and a man can do whatever he wants with his money.
> 
> That said.
> 
> Floyd has given charity and is notorious for taking care of his quite extensive family. Thats all that really matters.


Nah Fuck greedy Mayweather. Ill judge him all I want, just as many many others have said during his career. Hes a grub


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

browsing said:


> Floyd's situation isn't Manny's situation and a man can do whatever he wants with his money.
> 
> That said.
> 
> Floyd has given charity and is notorious for taking care of his quite extensive family. Thats all that really matters.


He'll never give as much charity as Pac man. He is a sad woman beater and someone obsessed with materialism. One of the worst faces of boxing and I can only hope he will get humbled when he and his extended family lose everything due to his horrible spending and selfish ways. At least Pacquiao will always have the Philippines behind him should he go broke and will still live a comfortable celebrity life to an extent.


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> He'll never give as much charity as Pac man. He is a sad woman beater and someone obsessed with materialism. One of the worst faces of boxing and I can only hope he get humbled when he and his extended family lose everything.


I agree. Wait was that post about Sugar Ray Robinson or Jack Johnson?


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> I agree. Wait was that post about Sugar Ray Robinson or Jack Johnson?


At least Sugar Ray didn't duck his greatest rival for a number of years. He is also a horrible person.


----------



## megavolt

Rockinghorseshit said:


> At least Sugar Ray didn't duck his greatest rival for a number of years. He is also a horrible person.


something something Burley


----------



## bballchump11

Rockinghorseshit said:


> At least Sugar Ray didn't duck his greatest rival for a number of years. He is also a horrible person.





megavolt said:


> something something Burley


:lol: I have nothing else to add


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I don't feel entitled to help though. I been on the receiving end of charity before. I proved that I was better than the other people in que.
> 
> If anyone should be laughing, it's me. You think you're important enough for me to care that you think I'm a bad person.
> 
> thehoe13: LEON isn't so and so, so he's a bad person in my eyes.
> 
> How did you expect such a blatantly passive-aggressive manipulative bitch move to work.
> 
> That's not the point hoe bag. The point is you feel entitled to handouts.
> 
> Big words coming from you. One who expects people to help you for nothing.
> 
> who raised you to be such a loser, or did you simply learn it from observing them


You mean you don't feel obligated to help? You are, in actual fact, already entitled to help. What you don't want is people feeling a sense of entitlement to your hard work and sweat.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

thehook13 said:


> That's how much I read from this post. :lol:
> 
> Manny's a national icon for boxing as well as well his generosity, his mission to end poverty in his country shouldn't be sickening to anyone. It should be admired and respected.


yes, fool. keep laughing. Please do it to the point of suffocation. The world will will be most delighted when your carbon footprint is eliminated.



thehook13 said:


> Because it's the clear opposite from Floyd lack of elevation and good nature. Floyd is selfish and greedy, doesn't do much for his people at all and Manny is a national icon for his generosity. He should be commended for it as well.
> 
> Then Sexy Sergio or whatever comes in and says it's sickening that I expect a wealthy person to show some of that character :rofl


No, I say it's sickening that you feel entitled to freebies. Don't try to change the topic just because things aren't going your way, silly aussie bitch boy.



thehook13 said:


> Nah Fuck greedy Mayweather. Ill judge him all I want, just as many many others have said during his career. Hes a grub


Tell me what have you given back in return for all the freebies in your life.

So far in you I see a boxing forum troll who enjoys killing time and wasting oxygen.

In the Floyd-Dan thread you make a witless generic sarcastic comment, which conveys bitterness and resentment. Then in this thread you go on a tirade because Floyd is enjoying his wealth. You aren't successful enough to make significant charitable contributions. You expect other men to fulfill your dreams of altruism.

******


----------



## MichiganWarrior

thehook13 said:


> Nah Fuck greedy Mayweather. Ill judge him all I want, just as many many others have said during his career. Hes a grub


And the adulterer, tax dodging, prostitute fucking, may have had political opponent killed Manny is infallible.

Floyds donations and charity are well documented, basically kept golden gloves in michigan from going under during the economic crisis all by himself.

This is boxing son, if you want perfect human altruistic human beings go watch a movie


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> You mean you don't feel obligated to help? You are, in actual fact, already entitled to help. What you don't want is people feeling a sense of entitlement to your hard work and sweat.


It's about self-reliance.

If shit hits the fan, the 1st person I'm going to look at for help is myself.

Feeling entitled to have someone help me is silly. That help may never arrive

Your best friend is yourself.


----------



## light_box

Don't care what this two fighters do with their money, I was looking for how a real Pound 4 Pound fighters will be. I believe the fight will not be boring coz of Pac will sure be aggressive, hope Floyd will do the same. no running, clinch, :bbb

saw this HeadPhones of Manny Pacquiao Coming out soon. http://store.mp8.ph/collections/all/products/manny-pacquiao-headphone-pacman-blue


----------



## Bulakenyo

I dont care what Floyd does with his money.

And there is no sense of entitlement in the Philippines regarding giving handouts.

We have no food stamps, we have no unemployment checques, only a lucky few get decent housing projects and we have barely OK national healthcare.

Any little thing given is reciprocated with sincere gratitude and humility.

The "lifesavers" are the better off relatives who give some assistance, or family members who choose work abroad, from Europe to africa, the middle east and the americas, to send money back home. They're doing something about it. Not waiting for handouts because it will probably not arrive at all.



But there are some super wealthy private corporations or individuals who try to do philantrophic works, but its not enough. It is a noble gesture though.


----------



## bballchump11

Stephen A. Smith interviewed Mayweather over the weekend


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

Pacman has first random drug test.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-manny-first-random-drug-test--88568


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

megavolt said:


> something something Burley


Burley wasn't his greatest rival.


----------



## light_box

Government in PH are B...S... constructing roads every where causing heavy traffic. Train fare doubled at-least at May 2 on MayPac fight crime rate will fall.:bbb


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


>


I agree with Roach of he's talking about Roger from years ago, but his condition has deteriorated too much now. His energy is too low and he's barely coherent nowadays even compared to Floyd Sr. Plus as Floyd is older, he needs his dad to help instill that defensive mentality into him since he doesn't have the reflexes he had in his prime where he can stand in front of these guys and make them miss. He needs to use his legs more nowadays like Bernard Hopkins


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> I agree with Roach of he's talking about Roger from years ago, but his condition has deteriorated too much now. His energy is too low and he's barely coherent nowadays even compared to Floyd Sr. Plus as Floyd is older, he needs his dad to help instill that defensive mentality into him since he doesn't have the reflexes he had in his prime where he can stand in front of these guys and make them miss. He needs to use his legs more nowadays like Bernard Hopkins


I think Floyd Sr. comes up with the more appropriate strategies, but I'm 50/50 on whether or not they communicate well in the corner. In Canelo Sr. was like "Floyd you're not paying attention" and Floyd was all "yes I am!" Then in the Maidana fight Floyd didn't seem to be listening to Sr. at all, and he admitted as much after the fight. He kept saying stand there and dig to the body, but Floyd kept backing up. These might just be little things I'm reading a lot into but he does tend to get excited whereas Roger never panics. I agree though Roger is deteriorating and that can't be helped.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> Stephen A. Smith interviewed Mayweather over the weekend


Cool, that's good media.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Floyd don't need no fucking trainer, let's be real.

I'm tired of hearing about this vaunted secret game plan, Bogotazo. This shit better be good. :lol:

Floyd is bigger, stronger, longer and more skilled with an Iron Chin & Body to boot. He'll utilize every advantage he has to secure the W at all costs, even if it means tying Manny's ass up all night and looking to keep the fight outside.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> Cool, that's good media.


Do you think Roach's balls will jump into his throat when the first real good straight left Manny lands draws a smirk?


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> Do you think Roach's balls will jump into his throat when the first real good straight left Manny lands draws a smirk?


He'll start foaming at the mouth. "Yeah that's right you fuck, smirk like I knew you would."


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> He'll start foaming at the mouth. "Yeah that's right you fuck, smirk like I knew you would."


I think those are more your words. :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> I think Floyd Sr. comes up with the more appropriate strategies, but I'm 50/50 on whether or not they communicate well in the corner. In Canelo Sr. was like "Floyd you're not paying attention" and Floyd was all "yes I am!" Then in the Maidana fight Floyd didn't seem to be listening to Sr. at all, and he admitted as much after the fight. He kept saying stand there and dig to the body, but Floyd kept backing up. These might just be little things I'm reading a lot into but he does tend to get excited whereas Roger never panics. I agree though Roger is deteriorating and that can't be helped.


:think good point on that. Floyd Sr. seems to give more advice than Roger, but sometimes it feels like he's doing it to just to hear himself talk. He has a huge ego and loves to claim credit for his fighter's wins. Roger was famous for the "keep doing what you're doing", because a lot of times, that's all the needed to be said.

When Floyd needed real advice from Roger, he got it like against Oscar, Carlos Hernandez, Castillo, etc and I agree with you and Roach that Roger was very calm in his advice.

Right after the 6 round, you can see how valuable Roger is when Floyd hurts his hands and takes a knee.


----------



## Hands of Iron

bballchump11 said:


> Stephen A. Smith interviewed Mayweather over the weekend





Bogotazo said:


> Cool, that's good media.


*"Listen, I don't give two flying fucks what Stephen A. Smith say. I ain't never seen Stephen A. Smith dribble a basketball, catch a football, or box, so I can give two flying fucks what Stephen A. Smith say. Quote me on that! I repeat, I don't give a fuck what Stephen A. Smith gotta say. I ain't never seen Stephen A. Smith dribble a basketball, catch a football, or get in a boxing ring. He's just a critic. Critics only got an opinion, like everybody else. I can fight two duds; at the end of the day, it's about working smarter, not harder, so Stephen A. Smith can go on First Take and say whatever he want to say."

"Last time I checked, with or without Manny Pacquiao, Floyd Mayweather is going in the boxing Hall of Fame, i've been dominating this sport for almost 20 years. I'm the only athlete to make a power move to be his own boss. I didn't know that over at ESPN, Stephen A. Smith was a yes man. When they tell him to say yes, he say yes; when they tell him to say no, he say no. At the end of the day, like I said before, I was proud of him with the position that he was in, but I could give two flying fucks really about his opinion. The only way he eat don't make me shit."*


----------



## Hands of Iron

bballchump11 said:


> :think good point on that. Floyd Sr. seems to give more advice than Roger, but sometimes it feels like he's doing it to just to hear himself talk. He has a huge ego and loves to claim credit for his fighter's wins. Roger was famous for the "keep doing what you're doing", because a lot of times, that's all the needed to be said.
> 
> When Floyd needed real advice from Roger, he got it like against Oscar, Carlos Hernandez, Castillo, etc and I agree with you and Roach that Roger was very calm in his advice.
> 
> Right after the 6 round, you can see how valuable Roger is when Floyd hurts his hands and takes a knee.


It's all ancient history. Not to dismiss all of the validity in this post because it's great, but Floyd has learned and utilized all he ever possibly will from both men. It really doesn't matter which one of them is in the corner. I remember we were all commending the move back to SR after the Guerrero fight for a (even more) defensive minded approach and through two fights it looked great, then he gets into a barnburner of sorts with Maidana and there really wasn't much difference. Manny needs Roach far more than Floyd does Big Floyd or Rog... I think he gives them much more credit publicly for the sake of it tbh. He knows what he's doing.


----------



## Lester1583

Hands of Iron said:


> even if it means tying Manny's ass up all night


HoI, do you like movies about gladiators?

I meant to say - HoI, do you like Wlad Klitschko's fights?


----------



## Hands of Iron

Lester1583 said:


> HoI, do you like movies about gladiators?
> 
> I meant to say - HoI, do you like Wlad Klitschko's fights?


I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## Bogotazo

WBO welterweight champion Manny Pacquiao is gaining more confidence as he continues to train for his unification showdown with WBC/WBA welterweight champion Floyd Mayweather Jr., scheduled for May 2nd from the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.

Pacquiao is currently training, with Hall of Fame trainer Freddie Roach, at the Wild Card Gym in Hollywood, California.

Mayweather's biggest asset is his defense. Pacquiao and his team have been studying various ways on how Mayweather's defense could potentially be cracked.

While not revealing any details, Pacquiao claims to have found several cracks in Mayweather's highly regarded defensive skills.

Pacquiao told PhilBoxing's Eddie Alinea: "If it's defense he will be relying on when we face each other, I can say this early that I'm ready to meet him in that department. We've actually been figuring out how we can penetrate the defensive blanket that Floyd will throw at me since we opened camp in General Santos two or three weeks ago. I think we already have an idea of what offensive maneuvers we will utilize."

"As I have been saying since we opened camp, we will be concentrating on finding the flaws in his defense. I think we've discovered a lot."

http://www.boxingscene.com/?m=show&opt=printable&id=88602


----------



## Bogotazo

Lol wtf.

http://www.tmz.com/2015/03/17/mayweather-pacquiao-mega-fight-wbc-unviels-for-the-victor/


----------



## icebergisonfire

http://www.foxsports.com/buzzer/sto...10153714591974552&adbpl=fb&adbpr=112638779551

Floyd Mayweather paying private chef $1,000 per meal every day until Pacquiao fight 


> The California-born Chef Q previously served as executive chef at Soul Dog in North Hollywood, Calif. and now she's now affiliated with caterer Chefism, according to her Facebook profile. Her Instagram page identifies her as "The Chef that's Beastin in Floyd Mayweather's Kitchen."
> She's making everything for Mayweather from scratch -- quite a contrast from some of his usual fare which has included a lot of soda, fast food and candy.
> "Also, we are really big on juicing right now" Chef Q said. "So if Floyd wants something to drink, it's juiced through organic fruits."
> If Chef Q makes Mayweather four meals a day for each of the 46 days until the May 2 fight against Manny Pacquiao, she'll haul in a whopping $184,000. She told TMZ that she usually doesn't charge one grand per meal but Mayweather "felt my dishes were worth that much."


----------



## bballchump11

Floyd is going super saiyin for this fight


----------



## thehook13

Upto a $1000 for a plate of food. Stupid man

I'm on her instagram, she's dumb as shit. But can cook apparently


----------



## browsing

thehook13 said:


> Upto a $1000 for a plate of food. Stupid man
> 
> I'm on her instagram, she's dumb as shit. But can cook apparently


Why is she dumb?

And fine cuisine can fetch up into the hundreds of dollars easily, so, her being on call, and factoring in trust and convenience, him paying her 1000 a plate is probably just about right.


----------



## icebergisonfire

thehook13 said:


> Upto a $1000 for a plate of food. Stupid man
> 
> I'm on her instagram, she's dumb as shit. But can cook apparently


It's 0.2% of his fight haul with Manny. I think he'll be alright.


----------



## thehook13

icebergisonfire said:


> It's 0.2% of his fight haul with Manny. I think he'll be alright.


No ones saying he doesn't have the means to do it, but it just looks bad. Massive waste of money.



browsing said:


> Why is she dumb?
> 
> And fine cuisine can fetch up into the hundreds of dollars easily, so, her being on call, and factoring in trust and convenience, him paying her 1000 a plate is probably just about right.


If you've been on her instagram and have to ask why, then I got nothing for you :rofl

If he eats 3 times a day, he's looking at like $180 000 bill by the pacquiao fight. Surely a $50 000 3 month contract including housing and expenses would be more sensible. Who knows how they worked out the $1000 meals. His accountat must be shitting his/herself


----------



## bballchump11

thehook13 said:


> No ones saying he doesn't have the means to do it, but it just looks bad. Massive waste of money.
> 
> If you've been on her instagram and have to ask why, then I got nothing for you :rofl
> 
> If he eats 3 times a day, he's looking at like $180 000 bill by the pacquiao fight. Surely a $50 000 3 month contract including housing and expenses would be more sensible. Who knows how they worked out the $1000 meals. His accountat must be shitting his/herself


yeah Floyd is dumb with his money, but this is nothing in comparison to his other expenses. At least this one will help him for his fight. Floyd makes that type of money just betting on a game


----------



## thehook13

Freddie: "I know all the referees, I know all the good ones, I know the great ones. I think they all respect me and Manny enough to give us a fair fight," Roach told Dyan Castillejo of ABS-CBN News. "That's all I'm asking for. Whoever refs this fight, all I'm asking is please, give us a fair fight, and let the best man win, and I think they'll do that. The Vegas judges, I think that this is such a big fight that they're gonna call a fair fight. My biggest concern is the referee right now."


----------



## Hands of Iron

thehook13 said:


> Freddie: "I know all the referees, I know all the good ones, I know the great ones. I think they all respect me and Manny enough to give us a fair fight," Roach told Dyan Castillejo of ABS-CBN News. "That's all I'm asking for. Whoever refs this fight, all I'm asking is please, give us a fair fight, and let the best man win, and I think they'll do that. The Vegas judges, I think that this is such a big fight that they're gonna call a fair fight. My biggest concern is the referee right now."


Who is it going to be, Bayless?


----------



## megavolt

Floyd must be eatin more than food for that pay :yep


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> yeah Floyd is dumb with his money, but this is nothing in comparison to his other expenses. At least this one will help him for his fight. Floyd makes that type of money just betting on a game


Yeah considering all the ways Floyd can and does spend his money, making sure his food is perfect is among the least stupid.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-i-want-get-mayweathers-head-hes-fragile--88628


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-i-want-get-mayweathers-head-hes-fragile--88628


Roach sure is talking a lot and you can tell he is worried. Motherfucker is saying something every other hour.


----------



## Bogotazo

MrJotatp4p said:


> Roach sure is talking a lot and you can tell he is worried. Motherfucker is saying something every other hour.


If you give him space he'll say 1,000 different things IMO. He's a big trash talker on the biggest stage of his life. Not sure Floyd's insecurities translate into anything in-ring though. Can't remember anyone ever getting to him. This could be different though, he might be trying to get whatever juice he can out of the long-time specter of Manny.


----------



## LayItDown

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah considering all the ways Floyd can and does spend his money, making sure his food is perfect is among the least stupid.


Exactly... this is his legacy right here... 6 years overdue or not.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> I think Floyd Sr. comes up with the more appropriate strategies, but I'm 50/50 on whether or not they communicate well in the corner. In Canelo Sr. was like "Floyd you're not paying attention" and Floyd was all "yes I am!" Then in the Maidana fight Floyd didn't seem to be listening to Sr. at all, and he admitted as much after the fight. He kept saying stand there and dig to the body, but Floyd kept backing up. These might just be little things I'm reading a lot into but he does tend to get excited whereas Roger never panics. I agree though Roger is deteriorating and that can't be helped.






Abel is saying similar things


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> Abel is saying similar things


I almost tagged you in that other post in the other thread lol about Sr. making it about him. Maybe it's something trainers pick up on more since it's their role, maybe they can tell when a guy is self-serving. Like Hands said though at this point it's a minimal effect on Floyd's in-ring performance. It can only hurt if there's a crucial turning point or a round or two can make all the difference.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> I almost tagged you in that other post in the other thread lol about Sr. making it about him. Maybe it's something trainers pick up on more since it's their role, maybe they can tell when a guy is self-serving. Like Hands said though at this point it's a minimal effect on Floyd's in-ring performance. It can only hurt if there's a crucial turning point or a round or two can make all the difference.


Which there certainly could be.

I don't know Bogo, logic and instinct are playing against eachother for me here. I just don't feel like it's meant to be for Floyd to dominate this man one-sidedly. I don't believe it's going to happen. I'm still picking him to win obviously, but Manny isn't going to go quietly. It'll be a challenge and hopefully worth all this time and effort.


----------



## Hands of Iron

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-says-sparring-partners-perfect-5-2-strategy--88632

_"When Manny threw out the first punch it felt like opening day of Irish Spring Training,â€ joked Hall of Fame trainer Freddie Roach. "Manny looked so fresh today. Iâ€™m very happy with what he showed me. You couldnâ€™t tell he had been away from the ring since the Algieri fight in November. Manny is on fire in the gym. I am confident May 2 will be celebrated for years to come as St. Mannyâ€™s Day â€" the day he drove Mayweather out of boxing!â€

â€œAfter 13 days of strength and conditioning and boxing drills at Wild Card plus weeks more of working out in the Philippines in February, it was great to finally put on the headgear and spar,â€ said Pacquiao. "My sparring partners gave me good work today. They were perfect for testing the strategy Freddie and I have developed to beat Floyd Mayweather. I was very happy with my stamina and speed today."_


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> I almost tagged you in that other post in the other thread lol about Sr. making it about him. Maybe it's something trainers pick up on more since it's their role, maybe they can tell when a guy is self-serving. Like Hands said though at this point it's a minimal effect on Floyd's in-ring performance. It can only hurt if there's a crucial turning point or a round or two can make all the difference.


yeah I think we all agree ultimately that it won't matter in this fight, but we are onto something


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> Which there certainly could be.
> 
> I don't know Bogo, logic and instinct are playing against eachother for me here. I just don't feel like it's meant to be for Floyd to dominate this man one-sidedly. I don't believe it's going to happen. I'm still picking him to win obviously, but Manny isn't going to go quietly. It'll be a challenge and hopefully worth all this time and effort.


Yeah, I get what you're saying. There's just been too much for it to fizzle out into a non-event. We're going to see some interesting things happen in there.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I think we all agree ultimately that it won't matter in this fight, but we are onto something


Word. The only way I think it matters is if Floyd somehow gets reason to panic. Like if he finds himself *very clearly* behind around 5 (which I doubt), or if he gets dropped on a flash KD (which I wouldn't bet on but could happen if the stars align and Manny times a lunge just right as Floyd pulls back). But then again, would Roger really do much different? Each trainer would just say a version of the same thing; "don't worry about that, just do ____". If Floyd is somehow shook, he won't listen. If he isn't shook, he'll do what he feels he needs to do regardless.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Word. The only way I think it matters is if Floyd somehow gets reason to panic. Like if he finds himself *very clearly* behind around 5 (which I doubt), or if he gets dropped on a flash KD (which I wouldn't bet on but could happen if the stars align and Manny times a lunge just right as Floyd pulls back). But then again, would Roger really do much different? Each trainer would just say a version of the same thing; "don't worry about that, just do ____". If Floyd is somehow shook, he won't listen. If he isn't shook, he'll do what he feels he needs to do regardless.


yeah good points. If it was another fighter, then I'd pay more attention to it, but not with Floyd.



Hands of Iron said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-says-sparring-partners-perfect-5-2-strategy--88632
> 
> _"When Manny threw out the first punch it felt like opening day of Irish Spring Training,â€ joked Hall of Fame trainer Freddie Roach. "Manny looked so fresh today. Iâ€™m very happy with what he showed me. You couldnâ€™t tell he had been away from the ring since the Algieri fight in November. Manny is on fire in the gym. I am confident May 2 will be celebrated for years to come as St. Mannyâ€™s Day â€" the day he drove Mayweather out of boxing!â€
> 
> â€œAfter 13 days of strength and conditioning and boxing drills at Wild Card plus weeks more of working out in the Philippines in February, it was great to finally put on the headgear and spar,â€ said Pacquiao. "My sparring partners gave me good work today. They were perfect for testing the strategy Freddie and I have developed to beat Floyd Mayweather. I was very happy with my stamina and speed today."_


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> Word. The only way I think it matters is if Floyd somehow gets reason to panic. Like if he finds himself *very clearly* behind around 5 (which I doubt), or if he gets dropped on a flash KD (which I wouldn't bet on but could happen if the stars align and Manny times a lunge just right as Floyd pulls back). But then again, would Roger really do much different? Each trainer would just say a version of the same thing; "don't worry about that, just do ____". If Floyd is somehow shook, he won't listen. If he isn't shook, he'll do what he feels he needs to do regardless.





bballchump11 said:


> yeah good points. If it was another fighter, then I'd pay more attention to it, but not with Floyd.


Box his ass. I like Roger better. :yep








>


You at all concerned/interested in Roach's master plan or just consider him to be blowing smoke? I don't doubt his abilities, but he yaps so much shit publicly. Manny is always "in his best shape ever" and "poised for a KO". It hasn't materialized in years.


----------



## bballchump11

Hands of Iron said:


> Box his ass. I like Roger better. :yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You at all concerned/interested in Roach's master plan or just consider him to be blowing smoke? I don't doubt his abilities, but he yaps so much shit publicly. Manny is always "in his best shape ever" and "poised for a KO". It hasn't materialized in years.


yeah Roger was my nig. I wish he was still healthy. Even here, so much clearer






and fuck Roach :lol: I do think he'll come with a good gameplan and I admit that he's probably the best strategist currently, but I see the plan going to hell after a few rounds.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Hands of Iron said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-says-sparring-partners-perfect-5-2-strategy--88632
> 
> _"When Manny threw out the first punch it felt like opening day of Irish Spring Training,â€ joked Hall of Fame trainer Freddie Roach. "Manny looked so fresh today. Iâ€™m very happy with what he showed me. You couldnâ€™t tell he had been away from the ring since the Algieri fight in November. Manny is on fire in the gym. I am confident May 2 will be celebrated for years to come as St. Mannyâ€™s Day â€" the day he drove Mayweather out of boxing!â€
> 
> â€œAfter 13 days of strength and conditioning and boxing drills at Wild Card plus weeks more of working out in the Philippines in February, it was great to finally put on the headgear and spar,â€ said Pacquiao. "My sparring partners gave me good work today. They were perfect for testing the strategy Freddie and I have developed to beat Floyd Mayweather. I was very happy with my stamina and speed today."_


Roach writing checks Manny ass can't cash


----------



## light_box

I am sure Ariza was responsible for Floyd wood chopping. atsch


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> Box his ass. I like Roger better. :yep


:rofl Roger telling people who say Floyd would win easily they DKSAB. Classic.

By the way, that lead foot is blurred. It's in motion.


----------



## TSOL

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575369253634883584
*Angel G Heredia H* â€@*Guruscience*  At Floyd's gym....


----------



## tommygun711

Hands of Iron said:


> Box his ass. I like Roger better. :yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Love that video. Chavez at his best would have a great shot at beating Floyd.


----------



## Zico

I'm finally starting to get hyped for this atsch

Since it got announced I've thought Floyd wins comfortably against what I feel is a more faded Pac, possibly even by KO ............... then last night and today I cant get away from Manny having huge success with his right-hook, ..... fuck! :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

TSOL said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575369253634883584
> *Angel G Heredia H* â€@*Guruscience*  At Floyd's gym....


Floyd and MarqueZ needed all the help they could get


----------



## megavolt

So heredia is in fact in their circle currently


----------



## MrJotatp4p

megavolt said:


> So heredia is in fact in their circle currently


Probably just visiting and chopping it up with Ariza.


----------



## quincy k

heredia is currently staying in las vegas and was the reason he could not be in kirklands camp

http://www.boxingscene.com/memo-heredia-on-james-kirkland-pact-falling-through--88336

hes supposedly in vegas to help vargas yet jesse doesnt even have a fight lined up.

i think that most would assume that the PED drug dealer turned government informant memo is currently working with the three time failed USADA PED test floyd mayweather to ensure that there is not a fourth failed USADA PED test


----------



## DobyZhee

megavolt said:


> So heredia is in fact in their circle currently


He probably has USADA on speed dial so Floyd will know when they test


----------



## quincy k

DobyZhee said:


> He probably has USADA on speed dial so Floyd will know when they test


why would heredia need to have USADA on speed dial when floyd will just use a USADA waiver to go along with a loophole if his sample A comes up positive?

im sure that floyd already has a three or four waivers that he bought in advance specifically for this fight. the last thing he wants to do is negotiate USADA pricing for waivers in a 120mm dollar payday.


----------



## shaunster101

Heredia is a PED dealer, full stop. As far as I'm concerned if you're working with him you're doping - regardless of what testing you're doing.


----------



## browsing

You retards are just preparing yourselves mentally for excuses cause Pacquaio's about to get worked and yall shook as motherfucker.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

browsing said:


> You retards are just preparing yourselves mentally for excuses cause Pacquaio's about to get worked and yall shook as motherfucker.


Lmao true true. As if Mayweather who doesn't even smoke weed or drink alcohol would dope


----------



## gander tasco

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19637.html


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Prepare to hear every excuse in the book come May 2. Cramps being the first one.


----------



## gander tasco

Fishy as fuck http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19637.html


----------



## MrJotatp4p

gander tasco said:


> Fishy as fuck http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19637.html


Its fishy that he had conversations with Ariza and consulted with him about things he should do with Mayweather?

Now we will hear after the fight the same thing we heard when Marquez beat Pac.


----------



## gander tasco

MrJotatp4p said:


> *Its fishy that he had conversations with Ariza and consulted with him about things he should do with Mayweather? *


It's fishy that he's consulting with a guy associated with PED's about 'punching power' .. yeah ?


----------



## gander tasco

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575369253634883584


----------



## quincy k

floyd should just admit that hes working with heredia. 

trying to be incognito about it just makes him look more guilty.

if mayweather needs to use a known PED drug dealer whose essentially been banned from any contact with the olympics, mlb and nfl teams it is what it is. 

itll even be funnier if he should lose to a clean paq while being drugged up by memo


----------



## quincy k

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575369253634883584
Angel G Heredia H@Guruscienceadviser: Gaby penagaricano power-speed-endurance-result S&C of Jean Pascal,Jessie Vargas, JMarquez,Wilfredojr,Badou Jack,nofire casimiro & sonsona ...many more

USA Â· ameuroenutrition.com




*Angel G Heredia H* â€@Guruscience  13m13 minutes ago
Time to work!!!!!!TMT.....Road to victory​

damn, i guess PED drug delaer memo admitted it for floyd

floyd, memo and PEDS

one big happy family


----------



## gander tasco

If I was pac's team I'd jump all over this, maybe insist on getting another testing agency or something involved. Heredia is dirty lets just be honest, and it's obvious from the pictures and everything floyd is pumping up his muscles - not saying that he's cheating but if Heredia is involved that's a huge red flag.


----------



## gander tasco

https://twitter.com/Guruscience

Wow.


----------



## DobyZhee

MichiganWarrior said:


> Lmao true true. As if Mayweather who doesn't even smoke weed or drink alcohol would dope


Mayweather smokes dope and eats fried foods.


----------



## quincy k

i read somewhere that memo said he could beat any USADA test but not the VADA

no wonder floyd denied paqs request for VADA, which manny had previously tested for in prior fights, and PED mayweather would only agree to USADA

floyd, memo and PEDS...one big happy family


----------



## MrJotatp4p

gander tasco said:


> If I was pac's team I'd jump all over this, maybe insist on getting another testing agency or something involved. Heredia is dirty lets just be honest, and it's obvious from the pictures and everything floyd is pumping up his muscles - not saying that he's cheating but if Heredia is involved that's a huge red flag.


Pac should just fight Mayweather even if he is on steroids. Isn't that what you Pac fans use to say?


----------



## Hands of Iron

the cobra said:


> "_Ye, and thus spaketh the Lord, 'thou shall be delivered The Wealthy One, and thou shall strike upon him as the waves upon the shore, as the tiny pigeon beaks strike into the hardy grains, repeatedly, again and again, in such a way as to make that unholiest of defenses crumble, and thus, by my will, 47-1 shall be_.' "
> -The Gospel of Mike of Iron
> 
> :deal :theretherebogo


:lol:

Is this your favorite fight?








MrJotatp4p said:


> Prepare to hear every excuse in the book come May 2. Cramps being the first one.


He's bringing wildly unnecessary skepticism on himself. Don Hale (owner of 24 TRT clinics across the country) and Alex Ariza are one thing - technically, two - but now they've got to bring Memo Heredia into the fold? Why? What's broke that needs fixing? He would seem to be pulling out every fucking stop and I can't say I necessarily blame him but the paranoia he has over this little fella is laughably absurd, man.


----------



## gander tasco

MrJotatp4p said:


> Pac should just fight Mayweather even if he is on steroids. Isn't that what you Pac fans use to say?


Pac wasn't associating with a known PED peddler. This is the guy who is purportedly involved in Floyd's camp now: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ángel_Guillermo_Heredia_Hernández


----------



## quincy k

floyd says that he doesnt know what testosterone replacement therapy is so thats that.






TBE! TBE! TBE! TBE!


----------



## browsing

Quincy K is so shook its disgusting. 

:lol:

:-(


----------



## quincy k

browsing said:


> Quincy K is so shook its disgusting.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :-(


really?

you say that paq is going to get "worked." what is your definition of worked?

10-2, 9-3,8-4?


----------



## bballchump11

Floyd is cheating! He's using Pacquiao ex dope dealer


----------



## Drunkenboat

MrJotatp4p said:


> Pac should just fight Mayweather even if he is on steroids. Isn't that what you Pac fans use to say?


Thats what I say. I think most of the top fighters are on something. Had no problem with Marquez when he took roids before knocking out Pacman.


----------



## Zopilote

op


----------



## bballchump11

Oh hell no! Ariza is a big PED pusher. Floyd is cheating!


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd is cheating! He's using Pacquiao ex dope dealer


Pacquiao was using Angel Heredia?


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Pacquiao was using Angel Heredia?


Naw, it's too bad neither Pacquiao or Mayweather has actually used him.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> Naw, it's too bad neither Pacquiao or Mayweather has actually used him.


Keeping up with the news? https://twitter.com/guruscience

[url]http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19637.html
[/URL]


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Keeping up with the news? https://twitter.com/guruscience
> 
> [url]http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19637.html
> [/URL]


omg! Heredia is making a case for why Floyd SHOULD hire him, so that means that he's working with Floyd! CHEATER.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> omg! Heredia is making a case for why Floyd SHOULD hire him, so that means that he's working with Floyd! CHEATER.


:smile


----------



## Hands of Iron

bballchump11 said:


> Oh hell no! Ariza is a big PED pusher. Floyd is cheating!


Ariza is an X-Pert Back Cracker


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> Oh hell no! Ariza is a big PED pusher. Floyd is cheating!


You guys said Ariza was cheating.

We even said Memo was cheating.

So why did Floyd bring them to camp?

Stretch, measure biceps?


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> :smile


shit and don't these people know that these conditioning coaches specialize in you know, conditioning athletes? Taking PEDs and sitting on the couch won't do anything. They don't need PEDs to increase the performance of an athlete. Take a fighter like Marquez who never lifted before or a fighter like Floyd who doesn't know what plyometrics are and they'll see massive improvements








Hands of Iron said:


> Ariza is an X-Pert Back Cracker


:lol: PEDs!


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> shit and don't these people know that these conditioning coaches specialize in you know, conditioning athletes? Taking PEDs and sitting on the couch won't do anything. They don't need PEDs to increase the performance of an athlete. Take a fighter like Marquez who never lifted before or a fighter like Floyd who doesn't know what plyometrics are and they'll see massive improvements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: PEDs!


Look at Marquez in that video. He has on a steroid jumpsuit!

Ariza stretched Floyd's back and popped it so them roods can Floyd easily.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Haha pactards like Quincy gay and Gander Tacky shook


----------



## shaunster101

Fanboys make me sick. Care more about the image of your fighter than the sport. 

I'm outta these threads. Too much cringe going on in here from so called grown men.


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> You guys said Ariza was cheating.
> 
> We even said Memo was cheating.
> 
> So why did Floyd bring them to camp?
> 
> Stretch, measure biceps?


:deal

Thread: Angel Heredia, JMM's S/C Coach, Former PED supplier!


bballchump11 said:


> yeah this doesn't prove Marquez is on anything. Both Hernandez and Conte know how to train athletes even w/o PEDs, but I do find this funny :yep
> 
> Pac's team might get nervous


----------



## MichiganWarrior

shaunster101 said:


> Fanboys make me sick. Care more about the image of your fighter than the sport.
> I
> I'm outta these threads. Too much cringe going on in here from so called grown men.


Tell Froch hire heredia then maybe he'll fight Ward


----------



## shaunster101

bballchump11 said:


> :deal
> 
> Thread: Angel Heredia, JMM's S/C Coach, Former PED supplier!


Load of bullshit. Do you know conte's story? Heredia is a drug dealer. That's what he is. If you want PEDS, you work with him.

People can delude themselves all they want rather than believe their ideal would use PEDS, but you're kidding yourself.


----------



## bballchump11

Don't you love how consistent I am

Thread: If Khan fails the "test" will you assume Pacquiao is cheating?


bballchump11 said:


> He won't fail and I doubt either one are cheating, but if he failed the test, I'd be very very suspicious of Pacquiao


----------



## Hands of Iron

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: PEDs!


This was my honest take:

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ining-Videos&p=1873251&viewfull=1#post1873251

"ZOMG! Mayweather is massive!"

Nah, it's little man's gift. :smile So relatively easy to look pumped and full with that sort of frame, though his limbs are on the long side. If Ariza has him doing weight training consistently for the first time in his career, those are newbie gains and to be expected really. It's a different sort of stress on his muscle fibers and triggers an anabolic response to deal with it.


----------



## shaunster101

MichiganWarrior said:


> Tell Froch hire heredia then maybe he'll fight Ward


Your act ceased to be amusing about 3 years ago mate.


----------



## bballchump11

Thread: What makes people think Pac was on PEDS? seriously!


bballchump11 said:


> The reaction he had to the drug testing. I personally think he's clean, but the suspicions were called for


----------



## gander tasco

They call this the denial stage. Hopefully FLoyd isn't actually working with Heredia but it doesn't look good. If this stuff was happening in Pac's camp, Floyd fans would be all over it. Heredia shouldn't be involved in anything especially not this fight, this guy dirty and everybody knows it.


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> Look at Marquez in that video. He has on a steroid jumpsuit!
> 
> Ariza stretched Floyd's back and popped it so them roods can Floyd easily.


:lol: that shit is sketchy man. Look how big those Ariza shakes got Floyd in this picture












shaunster101 said:


> Load of bullshit. Do you know conte's story? Heredia is a drug dealer. That's what he is. If you want PEDS, you work with him.
> 
> People can delude themselves all they want rather than believe their ideal would use PEDS, but you're kidding yourself.


So if you hired Conte and Heredia, they would just inject you with some steroids in your buttcheeks and send you home? Of course not. These guys actually know sports science and things about the human body. These guys know about body composition, plyometrics, strength training, interval training, nutrition, etc.

Could they still be pedaling some undetectable PEDs now after being busted for BALCO? Of course they could, but it's not an automatic admission of guilt.


----------



## bballchump11

Thread: The Official "Is Juan Manuel Marquez on Steroids" Poll thread

Here is my posts


bballchump11 said:


> Alex Ariza: Look at Marquez. he's never done anything diferent. He's an old school boxer, using old school boxing techniques and training, antiqued and archaic as they are. You have to remember he was drinking a dozen raw eggs and his own urine. Now you bring science in. You start applying a consistent strength program-that is all science based. It's all proven and checked. You apply this to a person, like Marquez, who's never done anything like that and his body is going to go through a metamorphosis. *Marquez wasn't bigger, he just appeared to the naked eye to be bigger. he was in fact smaller. To our eyes, he looked bigger, but it was all fuctional muscle that he been developed over the course of a four-month period.* Take Manny, he never really broke 147 pounds. He looked so much bigger, but it was really just muscle being developed.


I voted No as you can check the results of the poll. :lol: and look closely


----------



## DobyZhee

MrJotatp4p said:


> Pac should just fight Mayweather even if he is on steroids. Isn't that what you Pac fans use to say?


So if Mayweather knocks out Pac it was because of Heredia not because of his skills.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> Thread: The Official "Is Juan Manuel Marquez on Steroids" Poll thread
> 
> Here is my posts
> 
> I'm dead!!!!!
> 
> I voted No as you can check the results of the poll. :lol: and look closely


----------



## MrJotatp4p

DobyZhee said:


> So if Mayweather knocks out Pac it was because of Heredia not because of his skills.


No dude I was being sarcastic with these guys getting all paranoid. Floyd is going to whoop Manny's ass with skill.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> Thread: The Official "Is Juan Manuel Marquez on Steroids" Poll thread
> 
> Here is my posts


No one cares about your forum rep bball. If you wondering why I voted no in that poll is because I gave Marquez the benefit of the doubt, although I have major suspicions. I'm not calling Mayweather a cheater either. But Heredia should not be involved in either of these guys camp end of story. He's dirty and your delusional to think otherwise. Imagine the type of shit Floyd and his family / groupies would say if Pac's camp was associating with Heredia?


----------



## bballchump11

:lol: how about we all just stfu about PEDs :thumbsup


----------



## Mexi-Box

I like how all this stuff about Pacquiao roiding is now coming back to Mayweather. I love it. If it was Pacquiao, we wouldn't hear the end of it.

Mayweather: wanted nothing to do with VADA, now is with Ariza, and Heredia has joined the team. :rofl


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: how about we all just stfu about PEDs :thumbsup


didnt you make a thread on the other boxing forum denying heredias involvement with floyd?

and now since it is all but set in stone that the PED user floyd is now working with the PED dealer memo its okay?


Thread Tools







Search this Thread

















03-11-2015, 01:13 AM #*1*bballchump11
2011 Poster of the Year
*East Side VIP*
 
Join Date: Oct 2010
Location: GA
Posts: 31,033 
vCash: 430

*







Mayweather and Angel Heredia "Memo"
*[HR][/HR]*Can anybody bring me any proof that Heredia is working with Mayweather for the Pacquiao fight? Alex Ariza is working with Floyd and that's common knowledge. But can anybody bring me proof that Angel is?

I know the answer already is no because it's BS. *
http://fightnews.ru/files/styles/wid....jpg_large.jpg

*That picture of Ariza and Memo is from the last week of the Maidana rematch. Ariza didn't come until more than halfway through training camp and he stretched Floyd out a few times and watched him train in the Maidana II preparation. He invited Angel to watch Floyd train in the last week of training. That's where that picture is from.

So again, give me proof that Angel is working with Floyd*







 Top  



Follow

*Angel G Heredia H*â€@Guruscience​​​Time to work!!!!!!TMT.....Road to victory
​


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> didnt you make a thread on the other boxing forum denying heredias involvement with floyd?
> 
> and now since it is all but set in stone that the PED user floyd is now working with the PED dealer memo its okay?


I'm denying it here also. Heredia doing a sales pitch and asking Floyd to hire him is pretty shitty evidence to prove that he's working with Floyd. Ariza got a consultation with Heredia, but that still means nothing. And Heredia is working with Badou Jack now, which is suspect, so that's why he'd be at the Mayweather gym nowadays.


----------



## quincy k

bballchump11 said:


> I'm denying it here also. Heredia doing a sales pitch and asking Floyd to hire him is pretty shitty evidence to prove that he's working with Floyd. Ariza got a consultation with Heredia, but that still means nothing.


if floyd is using heredia is that bad?

because in your post i captioned from the other forum it appears that you are insinuating that floyd working with memo would be bad.


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> I'm denying it here also. Heredia doing a sales pitch and asking Floyd to hire him is pretty shitty evidence to prove that he's working with Floyd. Ariza got a consultation with Heredia, but that still means nothing. And Heredia is working with Badou Jack now, which is suspect, so that's why he'd be at the Mayweather gym nowadays.


This looks like more then a sales pitch

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578270816116301824
and that tweet is coming from Floyd's gym.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> if floyd is using heredia is that bad?
> 
> because in your post i captioned from the other forum it appears that you are insinuating that floyd working with memo would be bad.


I personally don't want Floyd to have any association with Heredia because it's not a good look. If Heredia is talking to Ariza about how much weight he should put on Floyd and what exercises he should do, then there's nothing wrong about that. We aren't there and we didn't listen to that conversation though.


----------



## Mexi-Box

quincy k said:


> didnt you make a thread on the other boxing forum denying heredias involvement with floyd?
> 
> and now since it is all but set in stone that the PED user floyd is now working with the PED dealer memo its okay?


Your post didn't work, but I remember that thread on ESB. :rofl

Fuck, I honestly feel bad for Mayweather fans. Mayweather keeps on eating crow.
Hilarious posts:

*This thread backfired. *

*Doh. *

Bball has to go through the stages of stages of grief:

Denial-*Heredia is not working with Mayweather*
Anger-*Heredia visited Mayweather's camp? So did Warren Fucking Buffet!*
Bargaining-*Well, I've never said Pacquiao or Marquez did steroids so it's okay, right?*

We'll see when he continues the other 2 stages. :rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Mexi-Box said:


> Your post didn't work, but I remember that thread on ESB. :rofl
> 
> Fuck, I honestly feel bad for Mayweather fans. Mayweather keeps on eating crow.


Mayweather's going to end his career 50-0. Why would you feel bad for Mayweather fans?


----------



## TSOL

FM fans acting like some oblivious parents


"my little Floyd would NEVER do such a thing! :bart"


----------



## Bogotazo

Can we not make this about PEDs. Thanks.


----------



## Mable

Pac looking like a beast on the heavy bag, Mayweather going old school in a fetching bobble hat.


----------



## Concrete

Its clear Floyd has been using PEDs. 47 fights in 18 yrs is insane. 55% KO ratio insane. Staying in shape year round while never needing to cut major weight allowing him to focus on skill and technique is a clear sign. Then there is the fact that he is a defense first boxer doesnt often trade or engage which has allowed him to avoid taking much damage throughout his career. All that point to PEDs.

Then there is the fact that he ducked prime fighters like Margo and Cotto and Mosley. To fight smaller older washed up guys and needed PEDs to pot shot and out box them.


----------



## bballchump11

Mexi-Box said:


> Your post didn't work, but I remember that thread on ESB. :rofl
> 
> Fuck, I honestly feel bad for Mayweather fans. Mayweather keeps on eating crow.
> Hilarious posts:
> 
> *This thread backfired. *
> 
> *Doh. *
> 
> Bball has to go through the stages of stages of grief:
> 
> Denial-*Heredia is not working with Mayweather*
> Anger-*Heredia visited Mayweather's camp? So did Warren Fucking Buffet!*
> Bargaining-*Well, I've never said Pacquiao or Marquez did steroids so it's okay, right?*
> 
> We'll see when he continues the other 2 stages. :rofl


lame


----------



## ATrillionaire

quincy k said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575369253634883584
> *Angel G Heredia H*
> 
> @Guruscienceadviser: Gaby penagaricano power-speed-endurance-result S&C of Jean Pascal,Jessie Vargas, JMarquez,Wilfredojr,Badou Jack,nofire casimiro & sonsona ...many more
> 
> USA ï¿½ ameuroenutrition.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Angel G Heredia H* â€@Guruscience  13m13 minutes ago
> Time to work!!!!!!TMT.....Road to victory​
> 
> damn, i guess PED drug delaer memo admitted it for floyd
> 
> floyd, memo and PEDS
> 
> one big happy family


You do realize that Badou Jack is a TMT fighter, right?


----------



## coldfire

Mable said:


> Pac looking like a beast on the heavy bag, Mayweather going old school in a fetching bobble hat.


47-1!!!


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> Roach will say 1,000 different things.


:lol:

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-prepares-black-blue-plate-special-mayweather--88674

_HOLLYWOOD, CALIF. (March 18, 2015) â€"So whatâ€™s cooking at Floyd â€œMoneyâ€ Mayweather's training camp?

â€œWhatever it is it sure sounds expensive,â€ said Hall of Fame trainer Freddie Roach.

Roach, recently named Trainer of the Year for a record seventh time by the Boxing Writers Association of America (BWAA) was responding to reports that Mayweather had hired renowned Las Vegas-based Chef Q to provide training camp regal repastsâ€"at $1,000.00 per meal.

â€œI hope she knows how to make crow and soft foods palatable because after he faces Manny that is all Mayweather will be eating,â€ continued Roach. â€œIâ€™ve read that Chef Q will be preparing meals high in protein which is perfect because Floyd is going to be eating a lot of â€˜Leather a la Mannyâ€™ and it will be served piping hot. Thousand dollar meals, give me a break. Floyd is getting his just dessers on May 2.â€_


----------



## Bogotazo

Roach saying Floyd sets traps on the ropes, and that every time Roach sets the trap in the ring, Manny moves himself to a neutral position.

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...iao-shadowboxes-in-preparation-for-mayweather

Roach says he wants a fast start, Manny started sparring today, going five rounds â€" two with Finland's Edis Tatli and three more with Kenneth Sims Jr.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/03/18/15/roach-wants-fast-start-pacquiao-floyd-fight


----------



## Bogotazo

Statistical analysis of Manny's output:

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sp...tch-do-numbers-lie?cp_rap_source=yml#cxrecs_s


----------



## Bogotazo

Sr. firing back at Roach:

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...heats-up-as-mayweather-sr-fires-back-at-roach

This might have been a brilliant move by Roach actually, getting Sr. to start yapping about being better than Roger, never good for Floyd's camp.


----------



## Bogotazo

Behind the scenes of Floyd's commercial shoot:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152959779058113


----------



## megavolt

Can't wait to see how Floyd adapts to all these spilled blueprints


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## Hands of Iron

Heredia should use all of this knowledge of science and the human body on himself, he's a fucking dough boy.


----------



## KOTF




----------



## tezel8764

Hands of Iron said:


> Heredia should use all of this knowledge of science and the human body on himself, he's a fucking dough boy.


I watch his interviews man, dudes got a fast mouth on him. :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron

tezel8764 said:


> I watch his interviews man, dudes got a fast mouth on him. :lol:












Where's Memo?


----------



## Hands of Iron

shaunster101 said:


> Load of bullshit. Do you know conte's story? Heredia is a drug dealer. That's what he is. If you want PEDS, you work with him.
> 
> People can delude themselves all they want rather than believe their ideal would use PEDS, but you're kidding yourself.


He's a fat nutritionist making mad bank.


----------



## light_box

Floyd $1000 per meal and theres 44 days left. Sure that food taste really good :bbb


----------



## ChampionsForever

Why isn't Floyd or Manny talking? Give us something man! This fight needs trash talk.


----------



## El-Terrible

You wanted trash talk? LOL @ Freddie Roach, love it:

On Sr. stuttering and his dislike for the Mayweathers
http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-floyd-sr-like-ghhhghhhghhhget-em--88683

On Floyd's chef, saying he hopes she knows how to make crow and soft foods as he's gonna need it after the fight
http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/03/19/15/roach-laughs-floyds-expensive-chef

In the trash talk stakes, Freddie is winning hands down. I just hope he can back it up


----------



## the cobra

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Is this your favorite fight?


It's definitely one of my favorite performances. All things considered, probably the best Pac's ever been.

Also, I think its clear now that Manny makes Floyd uneasy. Floyd almost always comes across as comfortable and cool-headed, but he's been acting odd as of late. I think he's got some genuine anxiety trouble going on.


----------



## icebergisonfire

Floyd has talked shit for years, per his terms, he's retiring this year. What is there really to say now? When didn't really talk shit to Cotto, to Guerrero. He doesn't want to do anything but this fight, uninterrupted. He's focused and on a mission. The fight has already sold itself. Only talking that needs to happen now is with their fists. :bbb


----------



## bballchump11

the cobra said:


> It's definitely one of my favorite performances. All things considered, probably the best Pac's ever been.
> 
> Also, I think its clear now that Manny makes Floyd uneasy. Floyd almost always comes across as comfortable and cool-headed, but he's been acting odd as of late. I think he's got some genuine anxiety trouble going on.


what's kinda funny is Floyd seemed a lot more confident about beating Pacquiao after the Cotto fight and early 2010 compared to later.


----------



## Hands of Iron

the cobra said:


> It's definitely one of my favorite performances. All things considered, probably the best Pac's ever been.
> 
> Also, I think its clear now that Manny makes Floyd uneasy. Floyd almost always comes across as comfortable and cool-headed, but he's been acting odd as of late. I think he's got some genuine anxiety trouble going on.


I think that's very clear and undeniable. Do I need to post the video? No, I don't. We don't need to post that video. If Floyd had lost his 0 in 2010, a large part of his persona, appeal and marketability would've gone out the window, he would've earned less than he's been able to over the last five years (massive boatloads) almost on the sole basis of it which I guess means I don't find Roy Jones comments last December as ridiculous as I put on. His self-preservation and pay-per-view model has worked to perfection and made him by far the most successful fighter financially in the history of boxing.

I'm a boxing fan though, Floyd's an elite all-time great so of course to me he'd always be "relevant". At the same time, Arum has been caught out as a blatant liar in regards to negotiations and his flip-flopping/general disinterest is also pretty undeniable. Strange though actually, because Bob Arum doesn't really have a history of being scared to put his prize fighters in against the best. Not with Hearns against Leonard, not with De La Hoya against Trinidad/Whitaker, etc and those are just the biggest examples coming to mind immediately, even if it meant doing business with archnemesis Don King.


----------



## PetetheKing

Hands of Iron said:


> :lol:
> 
> Don't let it bother you, that's just chit-chat to further validate the fight and trump up the win from a resume talk standpoint. This shit has been going on consistently for as long as people have wanted the fight, cross-comparing every opponent Floyd and Manny have got in the ring as well as their supposed level and physical/mental/emotional state at the times fought since they've been in with so many of the same fighters.
> 
> I think Floyd's legs have slowed and possibly more importantly his reflexes have gone just a bit, he seems to be relying more on anticipation ability than being able to react in fractions of seconds. Maidana deserves a lot of credit for utilizing the jab and a variety of feints in closing the distance and his success was compounded by the fact that he was so much physically larger, looked to jam Floyd at every opportunity, kept his work rate up and flung shots from angles that couldn't be anticipated and countered with nearly the same success rate. It isn't just that, but unpredictable offensive rhythm as well. It took nearly half the fight for Floyd to really get settled and he had to dig for that one. To his credit, his guard held up incredibly well, few of the shots were clean and he's nigh on impossible to truly bully in the trenches from what we've seen at 147 even when he's outweighed by 15-20 lbs on fight night.
> 
> The rematch was just an ugly win for his standards with him doing what he had to and very unlike the typical Floyd fare. He isn't a boring fighter at all if you appreciate majestic defense and clean counterpunching ability, ordinarily puts on very pure boxing clinics with IMHO even a minimal amount of movement or holding. That label he gets tagged with is frivolous. Once he finds his groove by the third or fourth round he'll often even take the initiative and start opening his offensive tool box which is what a lot of people expect to be Pac's fate. It's true, he doesn't throw much and is too negative for some people's tastes especially at the higher weights, but that's counteracted a bit for me by the technique on display and the accuracy he lands with.
> 
> I haven't seen the Canelo fight since it happened but he did a very piss-poor job of at all trying to utilize his size advantage but he's never had the stamina, work rate or offensive footwork to be a decent pressure fighter anyway. He can put together impressive combinations so long as the guy is standing there in front of him, but he spent so much time seemingly trying to outbox Floyd at ring centre which is just laughably stupid and everyone sees what an absolute tool he made out of him. Canelo was in the crucible within six minutes and it was utterly over with. He'd embarrass him right now in likely the exact same fashion if Alvarez tried some shit like that again.


Good post. Sorry I took so long to get back. I love watching Floyd he's masterful and in no way boring. I don't find Rigo boring but there's a difference between Rigo and Floyd (Even WW+ Floyd). I also agree Floyd looked a little skittish in the rematch. He's definitely not as offensively coordinated as he once was but his speed is pretty well preserved. Obviously he's not the same physically at 38 as he was when he was 30 but I think he looks incredibly fast with a single shot for a man of his age. He's incredibly fluid with his movements too. His speed is holding on well like SRR. But like Hopkins said, "Arms don't slow down as much. Legs do." Floyd's leg while not nearly as fluid as when he fought Oscar or Hatton are still plenty good for him to get the job done against virtually any fighter if movement was needed for the victory. In fact, I think in the Maidana rematch Floyd got more slack for his negativeness. His fans seemed to think he dropped off significantly and while I get that he looked sharper in the first fight (Floyd seems to keep saying the same thing), I think Floyd looked worse in how he decided to fight (Excessive holding, lunging into clinches, etc) than how he looked when he actually was boxing more than anything else.

You make a good point about the timing. Floyd's timing is there, but he's anticipating a smidgen more. I think his reflexes are still pretty sharp but I do get that he can't counter quite as effectively as he once did. We can still find beautiful pull-counters from the Maidana series so it's not like his tricks of the trade are no longer serviceable. Floyd was always more defensively-conscious at this weight so he didn't always make you pay but he was sharp when he did. The making you pay in-between the punches kind of timing is not quite the same. Floyd never liked to throw in-between the shots if he could avoid at this weight and above so it's easy to overestimate it as being more of a physical drop-off than a mental decision (Much like the clinching in the second Maidana fight). To bring things full circle. SRR had tremendous handspeed in his late 30's and even early 40's but his timing is what fell by the wayside. It becomes more and more ineffectual flurrying. Timing going is the sign of a declining fighter. Legitimately shot fighters will know it when they have trouble skipping rope or hitting the heavy-bag.

I think you're right about Canelo as he was the perfect storm for Mayweather, and Maidana was the perfect bad storm. I'm a fucking poet. It gave this he's unstoppable aura and now people are convinced Mayweather's more significantly past it or dramatically fell off. It's shaped the perception greatly but it's clear to the astute eye that one guy was tailor-made and the other was a foil. Not all that much actually changed within the man we're discussing.

I'm watching Pac training and getting a little emotionally charged. I know it's pure emotions. Pac looks quick at times, but his heavy-bag work has looked a tad bit sluggish to me. I shouldn't be as impressive with half-chop shadow boxing as I am but it's still pretty marvelous even if it's indicative of little.


----------



## PetetheKing

Hands of Iron said:


> I think that's very clear and undeniable. Do I need to post the video? No, I don't. We don't need to post that video. If Floyd had lost his 0 in 2010, a large part of his persona, appeal and marketability would've gone out the window, he would've earned less than he's been able to over the last five years (massive boatloads) almost on the sole basis of it which I guess means I don't find Roy Jones comments last December as ridiculous as I put on. His self-preservation and pay-per-view model has worked to perfection and made him by far the most successful fighter financially in the history of boxing.
> 
> I'm a boxing fan though, Floyd's an elite all-time great so of course to me he'd always be "relevant". At the same time, Arum has been caught out as a blatant liar in regards to negotiations and his flip-flopping/general disinterest is also pretty undeniable. Strange though actually, because Bob Arum doesn't really have a history of being scared to put his prize fighters in against the best. Not with Hearns against Leonard, not with De La Hoya against Trinidad/Whitaker, etc and those are just the biggest examples coming to mind immediately, even if it meant doing business with archnemesis Don King.


I respect your ability to be objective. The Arum part was clearly an ego thing. Floyd got away and wasn't about to throw him a huge fight, risk having his fighter lose and therefore lose his PPV marketability. I mean Arum risked throwing Pac against DLH. He either know something from Roach that instilled confidence or the risk-reward wasn't out of the question. That fight made Pac a star and afterwards Arum had a lot more to lose.


----------



## Hands of Iron

PetetheKing said:


> Good post. Sorry I took so long to get back. I love watching Floyd he's masterful and in no way boring. I don't find Rigo boring but there's a difference between Rigo and Floyd (Even WW+ Floyd). I also agree Floyd looked a little skittish in the rematch. He's definitely not as offensively coordinated as he once was but his speed is pretty well preserved. Obviously he's not the same physically at 38 as he was when he was 30 but I think he looks incredibly fast with a single shot for a man of his age. He's incredibly fluid with his movements too. His speed is holding on well like SRR. But like Hopkins said, "Arms don't slow down as much. Legs do." Floyd's leg while not nearly as fluid as when he fought Oscar or Hatton are still plenty good for him to get the job done against virtually any fighter if movement was needed for the victory. In fact, I think in the Maidana rematch Floyd got more slack for his negativeness. His fans seemed to think he dropped off significantly and while I get that he looked sharper in the first fight (Floyd seems to keep saying the same thing), I think Floyd looked worse in how he decided to fight (Excessive holding, lunging into clinches, etc) than how he looked when he actually was boxing more than anything else.


Yeah, Rigo's style is far more centered on controlling range and maintaining distance, he's got incredibly sharp footwork and explosive wheels, more P4P power at his disposal to give opponents an incentive to back the fuck off. Floyd is more complete, pretty much all-terrain with a better jab, more punch variety and will often goto the ropes or mix it up in the trenches on seemingly free will, even in his lower weight days. When he is set on giving movement, it's very apparent. It doesn't look as sharp as Rigo and isn't nearly as clean with the clinching that's involved but it's effective nonetheless. Chacal wouldn't be caught dead up against the ropes or cornered most times; Floyd stands his ground often, but he's a great in-fighter and his chin isn't a vulnerability. None is true of Rigo. There's also the whole other elephant in regards to opposition, which is out of Rigondeaux's control for the most part. @bballchump11 loves this conversation. :lol:



> You make a good point about the timing. Floyd's timing is there, but he's anticipating a smidgen more. I think his reflexes are still pretty sharp but I do get that he can't counter quite as effectively as he once did. We can still find beautiful pull-counters from the Maidana series so it's not like his tricks of the trade are no longer serviceable. Floyd was always more defensively-conscious at this weight so he didn't always make you pay but he was sharp when he did. The making you pay in-between the punches kind of timing is not quite the same. Floyd never liked to throw in-between the shots if he could avoid at this weight and above so it's easy to overestimate it as being more of a physical drop-off than a mental decision (Much like the clinching in the second Maidana fight). To bring things full circle. SRR had tremendous handspeed in his late 30's and even early 40's but his timing is what fell by the wayside. It becomes more and more ineffectual flurrying. Timing going is the sign of a declining fighter. Legitimately shot fighters will know it when they have trouble skipping rope or hitting the heavy-bag.


Just nothing to add here, great.



> I think you're right about Canelo as he was the perfect storm for Mayweather, and Maidana was the perfect bad storm. I'm a fucking poet. It gave this he's unstoppable aura and now people are convinced Mayweather's more significantly past it or dramatically fell off. It's shaped the perception greatly but it's clear to the astute eye that one guy was tailor-made and the other was a foil. Not all that much actually changed within the man we're discussing.
> 
> I'm watching Pac training and getting a little emotionally charged. I know it's pure emotions. Pac looks quick at times, but his heavy-bag work has looked a tad bit sluggish to me. I shouldn't be as impressive with half-chop shadow boxing as I am but it's still pretty marvelous even if it's indicative of little.


Yeah, I don't want to get it twisted because I know damn well Canelo isn't a god damn pressure fighter, he's much more at home countering and looks phenomenal against guys who can't take advantage of his relatively plodding footwork. He's actually pretty sound defensively as well, has very nice combos against more stationary targets and I'd be surprised if he doesn't do a number on Kirkland (highly competitive though). I just meant that he would've been better served even going out of his way to take the initiative and made things more interesting attempting to impose his size than trying to outbox Floyd in the center of the ring, he looked like an ordinary sparring partner in there. When he did back Floyd up, he allowed him comfortable breathing room unlike Chino, hit nothing but air and got repeatedly bitch slapped for his efforts.


----------



## the cobra

Hands of Iron said:


> I think that's very clear and undeniable. Do I need to post the video? No, I don't. We don't need to post that video. If Floyd had lost his 0 in 2010, a large part of his persona, appeal and marketability would've gone out the window, he would've earned less than he's been able to over the last five years (massive boatloads) almost on the sole basis of it which I guess means I don't find Roy Jones comments last December as ridiculous as I put on. His self-preservation and pay-per-view model has worked to perfection and made him by far the most successful fighter financially in the history of boxing.
> 
> I'm a boxing fan though, Floyd's an elite all-time great so of course to me he'd always be "relevant". At the same time, Arum has been caught out as a blatant liar in regards to negotiations and his flip-flopping/general disinterest is also pretty undeniable. Strange though actually, because Bob Arum doesn't really have a history of being scared to put his prize fighters in against the best. Not with Hearns against Leonard, not with De La Hoya against Trinidad/Whitaker, etc and those are just the biggest examples coming to mind immediately, even if it meant doing business with archnemesis Don King.


Post the video. I don't know exactly what you're talking about. I'm mostly out of the loop these days.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...ao-beats-mayweather-i-can-retire-and-be-happy


----------



## Bogotazo

Hands of Iron said:


> I think that's very clear and undeniable. Do I need to post the video? No, I don't. We don't need to post that video.





the cobra said:


> Post the video. I don't know exactly what you're talking about. I'm mostly out of the loop these days.


:lol: This??


----------



## MichiganWarrior

The fact that Roach and Pacquiao are talking so much proves that it was Floyd who's been getting under their skin the past 5 years.


I find it funny that Roach believes that Pacquiao will suddenly become some cerebral fighter that will be able to out strat Mayweather. I like it though, the more Pacquiao thinks in the ring the better it is for Mayweather.


----------



## Bogotazo

Manny and Floyd each got 2 random tests:

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-both-get-two-random-drug-tests--88710

More basketball:

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-manny-pacquiao-shooting-some-training-hoops--88718

Former Pac victim from Thailand visits him:

http://www.boxingscene.com/photo-pacquiao-gets-blast-from-past-wild-card--88712


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


> Where was Pacquiao all these years?


He was actually the No. 1 rated flyweight in 1998 after he sparked Sasakul.

This was his big turnout though:

_PACQUIAO TKO 6 LEDWABA

Date, location: June 23, 2001, Las Vegas

Weight: Junior featherweight (122 pounds)

At stake: Ledwabaâ€™s title

Records: Pacquiao 32-2 (24 KOs); Ledwaba 33-1-1 (21 KOs)

Background: Pacquiao had already won and lost a major flyweight title by this time but was a virtual unknown when he agreed to face Ledwaba on only two weekâ€™s notice and shortly after he began working with Freddie Roach. The Filipino, in shape because he had been training for another fight, had the gifts we see today -â€" athleticism, speed and a powerful left -â€" but was relatively one-dimensional. â€œHe was a good fighter when he got here,â€ Roach said. â€œHe was one-handed, though, always looking for the knockout with his big left hand. He didnâ€™t have much of a right. He relied on the left tremendously. If he didnâ€™t hit you with his left, heâ€™d probably lose the fight, but he had enough power to knock people out with one punch.â€ Meanwhile, Ledwaba had won 23 consecutive fights -â€" including five title defenses â€" and was a rising star. The fight, on the Oscar De La Hoya-Javier Castillejo undercard, was seen as such a mismatch that no odds were posted. Thus, the fact Pacquiao battered the South African from the opening bell to the moment his foe lay helpless on the canvas was a sensation that left everyone present wide-eyed. It wouldâ€™ve been too early to declare that a star was born. However, clearly, this little dynamo from the Philippines had something special._

Then of course he absolutely took Marco Antonio Barrera - one of the most highly regarded boxers in the world at the time and an ATG - apart in 2003. The best single win between them. C'mon Floyd.


----------



## megavolt

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/general/ey...ao-beats-mayweather-i-can-retire-and-be-happy


I dunno man, the more I see his heavy bag work, their focus on "increasing speed" looks more and more like resorting to shoe shining


----------



## Bogotazo

megavolt said:


> I dunno man, the more I see his heavy bag work, their focus on "increasing speed" looks more and more like resorting to shoe shining


I had that feeling myself. Still early though.


----------



## ChampionsForever

MichiganWarrior said:


> The fact that Roach and Pacquiao are talking so much proves that it was Floyd who's been getting under their skin the past 5 years.
> 
> I find it funny that Roach believes that Pacquiao will suddenly become some cerebral fighter that will be able to out strat Mayweather. I like it though, the more Pacquiao thinks in the ring the better it is for Mayweather.


I find it funny that you pass Pacquaio off as a low IQ fighter, he fights very intelligently, If Maidana was 'cerebral' enough to push Mayweather to the limit......


----------



## El-Terrible

megavolt said:


> I dunno man, the more I see his heavy bag work, their focus on "increasing speed" looks more and more like resorting to shoe shining


Shoe shining?


----------



## steviebruno

El-Terrible said:


> Shoe shining?


He's not throwing real shots in any video I have seen thus far.


----------



## browsing

ChampionsForever said:


> I find it funny that you pass Pacquaio off as a low IQ fighter, he fights very intelligently, If Maidana was 'cerebral' enough to push Mayweather to the limit......


Styles make fights.

And from the very beginning of the announcement of Maidana vs Mayweather, I (and alot of other Floyd fans) saw this fight as being a tough match up, not because of Maidana being a 'cerebral' fighter who go match up against Mayweathers IQ in the ring but because of his style of boxing put against Floyd's style. Maidana is awkward, one of the last things you'd like to meet up with if you're trying to analyze and compute.

Maidana's style of boxing and how he throws punches is more of anomaly than perhaps anyone else in the ww division, if not boxing as a whole, this isn't this hard to comprehend. Given that, its not hard to see why someone with Mayweathers style and approach to boxing would make for a stylistic problem, toss in Maidana being tough and, stylistically, you've got a rough fight on your hands.

Given that, Floyd still beat him convincingly and saying that he took Floyd to the limit is untrue because its not like the scoring was even close in either fight. It didn't go down to the wire at all :-(

I'm not saying Pacquaio fights unintelligently necessarily, but there is way more of a recognizable trick to how he fights. He fights in a pattern almost irregardless of who his opponent is.


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## gander tasco

steviebruno said:


> He's not throwing real shots in any video I have seen thus far.


Bc their keeping things under wraps? Probably won't see any kind of mitt work from Pac's camp. Floyd hasn't shown anything either.


----------



## PetetheKing

Hands of Iron said:


> Yeah, Rigo's style is far more centered on controlling range and maintaining distance, he's got incredibly sharp footwork and explosive wheels, more P4P power at his disposal to give opponents an incentive to back the fuck off. Floyd is more complete, pretty much all-terrain with a better jab, more punch variety and will often goto the ropes or mix it up in the trenches on seemingly free will, even in his lower weight days. When he is set on giving movement, it's very apparent. It doesn't look as sharp as Rigo and isn't nearly as clean with the clinching that's involved but it's effective nonetheless. Chacal wouldn't be caught dead up against the ropes or cornered most times; Floyd stands his ground often, but he's a great in-fighter and his chin isn't a vulnerability. None is true of Rigo. There's also the whole other elephant in regards to opposition, which is out of Rigondeaux's control for the most part. @bballchump11 loves this conversation. :lol:


Agreed. The biggest differences between the two is durability, and confidence in ones abilities. Rigo fights incredible but Floyd fights like he absolutely believes he's incredible. Does that make sense? I also think that while Rigo focuses well Floyd's powers of concentration are among the best of any fighter. Emanuel Steward talked about Floyd's ability to laser-in and focus. It's not just "intel" gathering. Floyd is just always focused and never has *conscious*lapses the way Rigo does. Floyd can take it better when he does get hit but he's much better at concentrating, and doesn't really get surprised all that much. You have to whirlwind Mayweather or out-tactic him to surprise like Mosley did. It's like Nazim knew Mayweather has super radar, and reacts to every little trigger. Use that trigger against him to divert his resources and strike with something lethal when he's preoccupied. I'm channeling Nazim. The problem is the out-tacting Mayweather doesn't seem to be attainable. Your plan goes out the window and suddenly Floyd starts looking like a super-computer that can adapt mid-match, spitting dragon-balls back at your ass. Pac needs to break that fucking radar.



> Yeah, I don't want to get it twisted because I know damn well Canelo isn't a god damn pressure fighter, he's much more at home countering and looks phenomenal against guys who can't take advantage of his relatively plodding footwork. He's actually pretty sound defensively as well, has very nice combos against more stationary targets and I'd be surprised if he doesn't do a number on Kirkland (highly competitive though). I just meant that he would've been better served even going out of his way to take the initiative and made things more interesting attempting to impose his size than trying to outbox Floyd in the center of the ring, he looked like an ordinary sparring partner in there. When he did back Floyd up, he allowed him comfortable breathing room unlike Chino, hit nothing but air and got repeatedly bitch slapped for his efforts.


Oh, I couldn't agree more. I knew Canelo's feet were always an obstacle but his size, if put to good use, combined with his speed and combination punching seemed to be good on paper. How utterly disappointing was Canelo in that fight. He embarrassed himself because it seemed clear he knew he was being tooled and didn't adjust. He was so in over his head actually thinking he could out-box Mayweather. I don't know if the stupidity or the lack of going for broke was more disappointing about the performance. Canelo is always a bit set when he punches so it was never going to work well but the Lara fight showed he could press and fight in that manner if need be (Yes, I know Lara is not Floyd and I know the fight wasn't conclusive. I didn't score it round by round but it felt drawish or like Canelo closed strong enough to win it in my eyes). Did that fight remind anyone of Balboa-Creed II, though? :rofl I know fucking weird but something about it did I don't know. Mainly's Canelo's bulling in sort of approach and faux bob & weave.


----------



## Bogotazo

Marvin sayin some shit. Translation would be cool.

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/03/20/15/floyd-will-be-forced-slug-it-out-pacquiao


----------



## Bulakenyo

Bogotazo said:


> Marvin sayin some shit. Translation would be cool.





Bogotazo said:


> http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/03/20/15/floyd-will-be-forced-slug-it-out-pacquiao




Apologies for the red color font. I can't see the text (black on black)



> â€œâ€˜Yung bilis hindi pa siya nakalaban ng kasing bilis ni Manny, â€˜yung lakas, wala ring katulad [si Manny]. â€˜Yung lakas at bilis pag pinaghalo mo mahirap depensahan yan,â€


"The quickness, he has not fought an opponent that's the same as Manny's. And the power, also no past opponent has similar power. His quickness and power together is going to be hard to defend."



> â€œSi Floyd, defensive fighter â€˜yan, pero pag nakaharap niya si Manny baka makalimutan niyang lahat ng tinrain nya.â€


"Floyd is a great defensive fighter, but once he faces Manny, he might forget (*not be able to effectively use ) everything he trained for."



> â€œMakikita mo si Manny yung bilis nâ€™ya bumabalik lalo na ngayong seryoso siya sa laban na ito,â€


I can see Manny, his speed is getting back, especially now that he's very serious about this fight."



> â€œParang ayaw niyang makipagpalitan ng suntok kasi ayaw niyang madisgrasya,â€


"He (Floyd) does not like to go toe to toe because he likes to avoid danger" (*get hit by a punch he never sees)



> â€œKay Manny, mapipilitan siyang makipagsabayanâ€¦ no choice siya eh. Papaulanan siya ng papaulanan ng suntok.â€


"With Manny, he will be forced to go toe to toe.. he'll have no choice. Volume of punches coming his way"


----------



## Bogotazo

Thanks :thumbsup


Now all I need is a new pair of eyeballs and I'm set.


----------



## godsavethequeen

browsing said:


> Styles make fights.
> 
> And from the very beginning of the announcement of Maidana vs Mayweather, I (and alot of other Floyd fans) saw this fight as being a tough match up, not because of Maidana being a 'cerebral' fighter who go match up against Mayweathers IQ in the ring but because of his style of boxing put against Floyd's style. Maidana is awkward, one of the last things you'd like to meet up with if you're trying to analyze and compute.
> 
> Maidana's style of boxing and how he throws punches is more of anomaly than perhaps anyone else in the ww division, if not boxing as a whole, this isn't this hard to comprehend. Given that, its not hard to see why someone with Mayweathers style and approach to boxing would make for a stylistic problem, toss in Maidana being tough and, stylistically, you've got a rough fight on your hands.
> 
> Given that, Floyd still beat him convincingly and saying that he took Floyd to the limit is untrue because its not like the scoring was even close in either fight. It didn't go down to the wire at all :-(
> 
> I'm not saying Pacquaio fights unintelligently necessarily, but there is way more of a recognizable trick to how he fights. He fights in a pattern almost irregardless of who his opponent is.


I disagree. Maidana fought Khan and he out boxed him. Yes he caught Khan and had him in trouble, and that is the only chance Maidana should of had against FLoyd too. So you saying it was a tough match up lmao. 
Mayweather struggled against Maidana and lost rounds wait for May 2nd and watch him lose even more rounds


----------



## Bulakenyo

Haha. Hard to use CHB on the Ipad.

The link you posted, everything Somodio said was already translated by the reporter.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

ChampionsForever said:


> I find it funny that you pass Pacquaio off as a low IQ fighter, he fights very intelligently, If Maidana was 'cerebral' enough to push Mayweather to the limit......


Thats not what im saying at all, nonmatter how cerebral Pacquaio tries to be he will never outthink Mayweathee, ask Marquez and Canelo

Pacquiao needs to fight like Maidana. Unpredictable, controlled wildness.

If he tries to counter, set traps fight like how hr fought Bradley in fight 2 floyds gonna beat his ass


----------



## MichiganWarrior

godsavethequeen said:


> I disagree. Maidana fought Khan and he out boxed him. Yes he caught Khan and had him in trouble, and that is the only chance Maidana should of had against FLoyd too. So you saying it was a tough match up lmao.
> Mayweather struggled against Maidana and lost rounds wait for May 2nd and watch him lose even more rounds


Pacquiao struggled with feathetfisted ztim Bradleyvand got kod by Marquez. Watch him flat out lose


----------



## DobyZhee

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pacquiao struggled with feathetfisted ztim Bradleyvand got kod by Marquez. Watch him flat out lose


What round u think floyd gets on his bike?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> What round u think floyd gets on his bike?


He wont need to. Pacquiao cant punch anymore. If you believed in your boy youd take the bet


----------



## Reppin501

godsavethequeen said:


> I disagree. Maidana fought Khan and he out boxed him. Yes he caught Khan and had him in trouble, and that is the only chance Maidana should of had against FLoyd too. So you saying it was a tough match up lmao.
> Mayweather struggled against Maidana and lost rounds wait for May 2nd and watch him lose even more rounds


His "struggles" with Maidana had everything to do with his weight advantage, power, and over hand right...Manny isnt orthodox, will be the smaller man, and doesn't throw an overhand right like Maidana. How you corelate these two fighters literally blows my mind.


----------



## godsavethequeen

MichiganWarrior said:


> Pacquiao struggled with feathetfisted ztim Bradleyvand got kod by Marquez. Watch him flat out lose


Dont forget we have an Avatar bet  cant wait for you to have the Avatar I have in mind lol


----------



## Hands of Iron

Mayweather is an Iron Chinned Warrior.


----------



## godsavethequeen

Reppin501 said:


> His "struggles" with Maidana had everything to do with his weight advantage, power, and over hand right...Manny isnt orthodox, will be the smaller man, and doesn't throw an overhand right like Maidana. How you corelate these two fighters literally blows my mind.


STFU you tard... Mayweather has fought bigger fighters throughout his career. As I pointed out Khan beat Maidana and he is more like Mayweather than he is Pacquiao. If that blows your mind please dont be handling any firearms you may blow the roof of your head of...
PS I was not comparing Maidana to Pac you dumb hillybilly fuck


----------



## browsing

godsavethequeen said:


> I disagree. Maidana fought Khan and he out boxed him. Yes he caught Khan and had him in trouble, and that is the only chance Maidana should of had against FLoyd too. So you saying it was a tough match up lmao.
> Mayweather struggled against Maidana and lost rounds wait for May 2nd and watch him lose even more rounds


Khan didn't outbox Maidana as much as he out-sped (thus outpointing) him through flurries etc and Maidana didn't have as disciplined of a jab against Khan as he did against Floyd and this completely played into Khan's favor as Roach's training works very well against guys who don't have a jab.

Garcia's version of Maidana was a much better and more complete fighter than post Garcia Maidana.

Again, what Floyd struggled against with Maidana was adjusting to just how awkward his performance was, after he did adjust, Maidana didn't do shit and that is reflected in the scorecards and the win record 2-0. :kwonooh


----------



## Bogotazo

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national


----------



## megavolt

Officially 6 weeks out boys :bbb


----------



## Drunkenboat

Bogotazo said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national


Something tells me things won't end well for Floyd once he's hung up the gloves. At least he's not giving 10% to a church like Holyfield did.


----------



## Atlanta

Drunkenboat said:


> Something tells me things won't end well for Floyd once he's hung up the gloves. At least he's not giving 10% to a church like Holyfield did.


Speaking of Holyfield, wasn't this the pimp... I mean preacher that he donated his money too...


----------



## Drunkenboat

Atlanta said:


> Speaking of Holyfield, wasn't this the pimp... I mean preacher that he donated his money too...


And I wonder if now Holyfield is broke the church will give him the money back...


----------



## browsing

Drunkenboat said:


> Something tells me things won't end well for Floyd once he's hung up the gloves. At least he's not giving 10% to a church like Holyfield did.


I'm sure he'll be fine, people acting like he's living paycheck to paycheck right now :lol:

People love to talk about how Money spends his but didn't Pacquiao just buy Diddy's mansion in LA like last week? atsch but I don't see that posted on any sites. Ain't that dude in tax trouble? atsch It's not like he got his paycheck already :lol:


----------



## DobyZhee

browsing said:


> I'm sure he'll be fine, people acting like he's living paycheck to paycheck right now :lol:
> 
> People love to talk about how Money spends his but didn't Pacquiao just buy Diddy's mansion in LA like last week? atsch but I don't see that posted on any sites. Ain't that dude in tax trouble? atsch It's not like he got his paycheck already :lol:


What's it to you what Pac spends his shit on. Buboy won't be living in anybody's closet anytime soon


----------



## godsavethequeen

browsing said:


> Khan didn't outbox Maidana as much as he out-sped (thus outpointing) him through flurries etc and Maidana didn't have as disciplined of a jab against Khan as he did against Floyd and this completely played into Khan's favor as Roach's training works very well against guys who don't have a jab.
> 
> Garcia's version of Maidana was a much better and more complete fighter than post Garcia Maidana.
> 
> Again, what Floyd struggled against with Maidana was adjusting to just how awkward his performance was, after he did adjust, Maidana didn't do shit and that is reflected in the scorecards and the win record 2-0. :kwonooh


I did not mention anywhere where I thought Floyd did not win. I had fight 1 closer than 2.
It was an amateurish show by both in the first fight WILD maybe. That is something Pacquiao is not anymore.
Yes Khan did out box him using his boxing skills, he ended up winning it by running like a chicken. Your opinion that Maidana is a better boxer now is based on what?? His amateurish style with wild looping punches against Floyd who IMO should not of given him the fight let alone a second.

By the way I dislike Khan more than I dislike Mayweather


----------



## Bogotazo

Memo talking:
http://www.boxingscene.com/memo-mayweather-raise-physical-state-pacquiao--88771

Curious what Roach sees here:
http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-pacquiao-much-better-boxer-mayweather--88787


----------



## Brownies

Bogotazo said:


> Curious what Roach sees here:
> http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-pacquiao-much-better-boxer-mayweather--88787


Or doesn't see haha. What a weird statement.


----------



## Bogotazo

Brownies said:


> Or doesn't see haha. What a weird statement.


Yeah, Floyd was clearly taught sound fundamentals. I guess Roach can point at a couple of consistent habits he has but that's it.


----------



## Hagler

MichiganWarrior said:


> He wont need to. Pacquiao cant punch anymore. If you believed in your boy youd take the bet


I offered him a lifetime leave bet, wouldn't take it as this place is his life, fat fucker..


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## megavolt

From WBCs yt channel


----------



## browsing

DobyZhee said:


> What's it to you what Pac spends his shit on. Buboy won't be living in anybody's closet anytime soon


That's my point, I don't care what they spend their money on.


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Bogotazo

Jeff says Ariza knows Manny's flaws, history:

http://www.boxingscene.com/j-mayweather-ariza-knows-pacquiaos-flaws-history--88802

Pacquiao sparring hard, doing sprints and doing away with uphill runs, Ariza says Floyd is sharp and making small improvements:

http://www.boxingscene.com/manny-pacquiao-sparring-hard-ariza-gives-update--88807


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## DobyZhee

Bogotazo said:


> Jeff says Ariza knows Manny's flaws, history:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/j-mayweather-ariza-knows-pacquiaos-flaws-history--88802
> 
> Pacquiao sparring hard, doing sprints and doing away with uphill runs, Ariza says Floyd is sharp and making small improvements:
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/manny-pacquiao-sparring-hard-ariza-gives-update--88807


Everyone knows his flaws, I would think he would know Manny's PED schedule so TMT could catch Manny redhanded


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/fortune-if-maidana-landed-pacquiao-lands-lot-more--88821

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-i-think-manny-dislikes-floyd-im-betting-on-ko--88819


----------



## bjl12

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/fortune-if-maidana-landed-pacquiao-lands-lot-more--88821
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-i-think-manny-dislikes-floyd-im-betting-on-ko--88819


Really hope Roach isn't relying on this Fortune guys thought system for fighting strategy. Maidana could do what he did to Floyd because of his fighting style and size (and because of his willingness to be dirty). Manny isn't big enough, not by a longshot, to fight like Maidana. That doesn't mean Manny can't be effective, but it won't be similar to the way Maidana was effective. Manny has the speed to be dangerous, but not the size so look for Pac to utilize his footspeed and handspeed in this fight - lots of lunging in/out and rapid lateral movement on the inside to reduce counter opportunities. Most likely what Pac isn't going to try and do


----------



## Bogotazo

bjl12 said:


> Really hope Roach isn't relying on this Fortune guys thought system for fighting strategy. Maidana could do what he did to Floyd because of his fighting style and size (and because of his willingness to be dirty). Manny isn't big enough, not by a longshot, to fight like Maidana. That doesn't mean Manny can't be effective, but it won't be similar to the way Maidana was effective. Manny has the speed to be dangerous, but not the size so look for Pac to utilize his footspeed and handspeed in this fight - lots of lunging in/out and rapid lateral movement on the inside to reduce counter opportunities. Most likely what Pac isn't going to try and do


He's just strength and conditioning I believe. Roach knows Manny isn't going to fight like that. But he might believe Manny can be more effective once in range.


----------



## coldfire




----------



## light_box

Mayweather by UD pulling away. ^^ interesting poll result.


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

what's up bitches. took me some time to come back. had my old account freezed. so here i am again.


----------



## Bulakenyo

Scatterbrain'sSon said:


> what's up bitches. took me some time to come back. had my old account freezed. so here i am again.


:bbb


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/roy-jones-jr-floyd-mayweather-more-dangerous-now--88834

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-solar-sports-reveal-tv-details--88822

http://www.examiner.com/article/roach-drops-bombshell-mayweather-fires-back

http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...om-american-quarterback-and-brother-tim-tebow


----------



## megavolt

Bogotazo said:


>


Was wondering what the official would look like. Kinda awkward though, why is Pac's head cut off? Also either the zoom is off or Manny standing on books is throwing me off


----------



## Bogotazo

megavolt said:


> Was wondering what the official would look like. Kinda awkward though, why is Pac's head cut off? Also either the zoom is off or Manny standing on books is throwing me off


They made him look taller for some reasn. And there seems to be no actual title for the fight :conf


----------



## megavolt

Bogotazo said:


> They made him look taller for some reasn. And there seems to be no actual title for the fight :conf


The no title is understandable, a fight of this magnitude can be just as powerful in the name billing only

Making their head's level is fine imo but only if its just their head/torso pictured... once you notice the arm lengths and the alignment of their trunks its hard to unsee

The only way I could unsee it is if I pictured their intent to have Pac somewhat in the background and Floyd in the fore


----------



## Atlanta

Bogotazo said:


> They made him look taller for some reasn. And there seems to be no actual title for the fight :conf


Both guys have already used the good ones. Star Power, The One, Hungry for Glory, Vindication, Mayhem, Who R U Picking, Number One/Numero Uno, The World Awaits, and The Event all have been used by one of them. Also, for some reason almost none of Pacquiao's fight posters seem to have the event title on them.


----------



## Bogotazo

Atlanta said:


> Both guys have already used the good ones. Star Power, The One, Hungry for Glory, Vindication, Mayhem, Who R U Picking, Number One/Numero Uno, The World Awaits, and The Event all have been used by one of them. Also, for some reason almost none of Pacquiao's fight posters seem to have the event title on them.


Didn't someone read his book and say "Clash of Titans" was the working name? Not my favorite but it's worth a shot. I also saw "The Main Event" on a tagline at ESPN but no idea if that's official or just what they were randomly calling it. But yeah, they used up some good ones.


----------



## Hands of Iron

Bogotazo said:


>


Pacquiao grew 2 1/2 inches since the presser. Looks fucking stupid tbh.


----------



## light_box

I am sure Floyd will get hit more than he ever was! 







 but really not sure who will take the W. Looking forward for the fight ever.


----------



## Bulakenyo

Bogotazo said:


> They made him look taller for some reasn. And there seems to be no actual title for the fight :conf


I think they made the poster where they horizontally aligned both fighters at their eye level.

Probably to make the poster look symmetrical and look better, even if not realistic.


----------



## megavolt

you know, I guess its the best they could do out of a crappy situation. If they were at same elevation it'd be more like this



http://imgur.com/q3Dubzl


:conf


----------



## Bogotazo

megavolt said:


> you know, I guess its the best they could do out of a crappy situation. If they were at same elevation it'd be more like this
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/q3Dubzl
> 
> 
> :conf


Yeah I guess so. Something inbetween wouldn't have been bad, especially including the rest of Manny's actual head.


----------



## El-Terrible

Is it me or does Floyd look scared/confused in that poster?


----------



## El-Terrible

Is it me or does Floyd look scared/confused in that poster? Looks like a man thinking to himself "why did I agree to fight this dude?"


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

money has all the advantages in this fight. height. reach. weight. size.


----------



## Concrete

Bogotazo said:


> Didn't someone read his book and say "Clash of Titans" was the working name? Not my favorite but it's worth a shot. I also saw "The Main Event" on a tagline at ESPN but no idea if that's official or just what they were randomly calling it. But yeah, they used up some good ones.


I thought it was going to be "The night the world stops". Should be "Yrs in the making" :deal


----------



## SouthPaw

Scatterbrain'sSon said:


> money has all the advantages in this fight. height. reach. weight. size.


No. They weigh the same..Many might be a little bit heavier.


----------



## KOTF

> Dan Rafael â€@danrafaelespn
> 
> This is mind-blowing: Arum said they've configured MGM for #MayweatherPacquiao & gate will now be - hold on to your hat - about $74M! Whoa!


Money time


----------



## bballchump11

I thought this was the official poster? This one is much better


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> I thought this was the official poster? This one is much better


It might be, I just pulled that other one off of HBO's facebook.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> It might be, I just pulled that other one off of HBO's facebook.


yeah I'm confused, I saw HBO post it also and then other pages started using it also. But that one above was the one used at the press conference :sad5

I wonder if this comes down to having two networks and two promotional companies involved


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I'm confused, I saw HBO post it also and then other pages started using it also. But that one above was the one used at the press conference :sad5
> 
> I wonder if this comes down to having two networks and two promotional companies involved


Yeah that might be it. Or HBO decided to just put some alternative one on the internet to get people looking/talking.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah that might be it. Or HBO decided to just put some alternative one on the internet to get people looking/talking.


yeah true. It's bugging me, because I always put Floyd's official fight poster up on my phone before his fight. I'm superstitious :smile
The darker poster looked better and the colors didn't clash on my phone


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> yeah true. It's bugging me, because I always put Floyd's official fight poster up on my phone before his fight. I'm superstitious :smile
> The darker poster looked better and the colors didn't clash on my phone


I think once the undercard comes out we'll know the REAL poster. And I think it will be the older one.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> I think once the undercard comes out we'll know the REAL poster. And I think it will be the older one.


good point. I'll keep my fingers crossed. I haven't seen one person that likes the most recent one


----------



## browsing

El-Terrible said:


> Is it me or does Floyd look scared/confused in that poster? Looks like a man thinking to himself "why did I agree to fight this dude?"


I was confused too, so Floyd is probably thinking what I'm thinking

'We ain't the same height, why is Manny's waist line so high?' :lol:


----------



## megavolt

The current one has the tiny legal print on it like all official posters have. But I'll hold my breath in hopes of a better poster.


----------



## gyllespie

They need to have a better poster. Surely there are several great designers out there who don't mind creating one for free which means it'd be an easy process. All artists deserve to get paid for their service. But there's always a few who want nothing but exposure especially when it's an event of this magnitude. So...I don't want to hear any excuse along the lines of "We already spent so much money and time on the fight itself that everything else doesn't matter or is going to be half-assed."


----------



## MichiganWarrior

gyllespie said:


> They need to have a better poster. Surely there are several great designers out there who don't mind creating one for free which means it'd be an easy process. All artists deserve to get paid for their service. But there's always a few who want nothing but exposure especially when it's an event of this magnitude. So...I don't want to hear any excuse along the lines of "We already spent so much money and time on the fight itself that everything else doesn't matter or is going to be half-assed."


It why boxing is falling behind all the major sports. Everything is so half assed because its run by out of touch old men. Compare HBO's highlights and commercials to the content put out there by regular dudes. Its sad.


----------



## megavolt

The more I look at that poster the more the blatant lack of attention to detail/halfassery bugs me lol... the reused photos, the chopped off head, the misaligned bodies, hell I can't tell for sure but it looks like Floyd is wearing gloves while Pac isn't.

My guess is they got some random guy to render the poster for free, and they didn't pay anyone for QC


----------



## light_box

Floyd did a great job on making this fight happen now and not 5 years ago. Both fighters at the peak of their value. Floyd really knows Money and Pacman I think Bob Arum screw him over these years. :boxing:


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-mayweather-got-embarrassed-into-taking-fight--88873

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-vs-pacquiao-nsac-pick-very-best--88866

http://www.boxingscene.com/arum-journalistic-decline-shaped-floyd-manny-perceptions--88871


----------



## gander tasco

http://www.philstar.com/sports/2015/03/25/1437424/report-mayweather-kod-sparring

Floyd KO'd in sparring ?


----------



## Chinny

I heard tickets are on sale next week but if anyone hear exact timings please post here


----------



## bballchump11

http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1&isUI=1
http://bcove.me/af12a3gc

Q: "So If I was to ask you who the greatest fighter ever was, you'd say?"
A: Of course Floyd Mayweather, hands down :lol:


----------



## bballchump11

Ludacris said he visited Floyd during his 2nd week in camp


----------



## icebergisonfire

bballchump11 said:


> Ludacris said he visited Floyd during his 2nd week in camp


I would imagine that they are close/cool. He had Floyd in a video for a song called Undisputed. It'd be awesome for Floyd to come out to that song.


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## bballchump11

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/traine...cman-s-issues-in-training-camp-192750018.html

Roach told Yahoo Sports on Wednesday that cramps continue to be an issue for Pacquiao, though he's taking steps to prevent them as the boxer continues his preparations for his May 2 bout in Las Vegas against Floyd Mayweather Jr.

One of those steps involved purchasing an anti-inflammatory cream for his calves that cost $1,800 for a small tube. The cost was so high because Pacquiao doesn't have U.S. insurance and had to pay the inflated retail cost.

Before applying it, Roach had it approved by the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency, which is conducting drug testing for the fight.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/traine...cman-s-issues-in-training-camp-192750018.html
> 
> Roach told Yahoo Sports on Wednesday that cramps continue to be an issue for Pacquiao, though he's taking steps to prevent them as the boxer continues his preparations for his May 2 bout in Las Vegas against Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> 
> One of those steps involved purchasing an anti-inflammatory cream for his calves that cost $1,800 for a small tube. The cost was so high because Pacquiao doesn't have U.S. insurance and had to pay the inflated retail cost.
> 
> Before applying it, Roach had it approved by the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency, which is conducting drug testing for the fight.


The last thing hopefuls for Manny wanted to hear. Though the article makes it sound like this may have been a previous issue because sprints up hills are out...but where they out before or after they started? It doesn't matter I guess since it's only been like 3 weeks. They managed to avoid it for Algieri so it should be okay.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

bballchump11 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/traine...cman-s-issues-in-training-camp-192750018.html
> 
> Roach told Yahoo Sports on Wednesday that cramps continue to be an issue for Pacquiao, though he's taking steps to prevent them as the boxer continues his preparations for his May 2 bout in Las Vegas against Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> 
> One of those steps involved purchasing an anti-inflammatory cream for his calves that cost $1,800 for a small tube. The cost was so high because Pacquiao doesn't have U.S. insurance and had to pay the inflated retail cost.
> 
> Before applying it, Roach had it approved by the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency, which is conducting drug testing for the fight.


Doesn't have insurance? WTF?


----------



## Kid Cubano

Rockinghorseshit said:


> Doesn't have insurance? WTF?


He doesn't qualify for Obamacare

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrJotatp4p

I'm telling you. After the fight we will hear cramps, socks and sore feet as a reason for why Manny couldn't get to Floyd.


----------



## gander tasco

https://amp.twimg.com/v/34160adb-b1c8-4e64-b1da-641600d5e8c0


----------



## bballchump11

This must have been from All Star weekend


----------



## light_box

bballchump11 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/traine...cman-s-issues-in-training-camp-192750018.html
> 
> Roach told Yahoo Sports on Wednesday that cramps continue to be an issue for Pacquiao, though he's taking steps to prevent them as the boxer continues his preparations for his May 2 bout in Las Vegas against Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> 
> One of those steps involved purchasing an anti-inflammatory cream for his calves that cost $1,800 for a small tube. The cost was so high because Pacquiao doesn't have U.S. insurance and had to pay the inflated retail cost.
> 
> Before applying it, Roach had it approved by the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency, which is conducting drug testing for the fight.


Happened in Algeiri fight before. He will be good. No excuses. Floyd will get hit more than he ever was! :cheers Sure to be a great fight


----------



## sugarshane_24

bballchump11 said:


> This must have been from All Star weekend


Is it just me or Crispy is bigger than Floyd?


----------



## voodoo5

bballchump11 said:


> This must have been from All Star weekend


Is it me or does Floyd look like a nine yr old kid wearing a track suit his mom made him put on which he hates....


----------



## Leftsmash

voodoo5 said:


> Is it me or does Floyd look like a nine yr old kid wearing a track suit his mom made him put on which he hates....


Yeah...Garcia also looks taller which is strange.


----------



## steviebruno

Leftsmash said:


> Yeah...Garcia also looks taller which is strange.


Why would it be strange? Danny Garcia is close to 5'9".


----------



## bballchump11

Garcia is wearing boots also


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> Garcia is wearing boots also


Some ugly ass boots too!


----------



## Kalash

MrJotatp4p said:


> Some ugly ass boots too!


That coat is boss tho


----------



## MrJotatp4p

voodoo5 said:


> Is it me or does Floyd look like a nine yr old kid wearing a track suit his mom made him put on which he hates....


No its not just you. Looks like Wilder took his kids out or some shit.


----------



## church11

i feel like this thread should also be the "abraham debt payment to bball build-up thread"


----------



## Leftsmash

steviebruno said:


> Why would it be strange? Danny Garcia is close to 5'9".


You're right, I don't know why but for some reason I've always put him at 5'6 for a while now.


----------



## KOTF

Wilder on the undercard CONFIRMED


----------



## MichiganWarrior

KOTF said:


> Wilder on the undercard CONFIRMED


Hell yeah


----------



## Bogotazo

KOTF said:


> Wilder on the undercard CONFIRMED


Great news.


----------



## Leftsmash

KOTF said:


> Wilder on the undercard CONFIRMED


Source? Has an opponent been confirmed as well?


----------



## Bogotazo

New Roach interview:

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national


----------



## light_box

Floyd is sure ahead of this fight with his stats and how he defeat his opponents but Floyd is boring inside the ring. Pacman in the other hand throws massive amount of punches and that makes this fight exciting. I will root for Pacman I want to see how Floyd reacts when he lose. 







There's a rematch anyways.


----------



## gander tasco

Too bad this isn't a 15 round fight. I can see both guys coming in a bit timid and giving too much respect.


----------



## KOTF

Leftsmash said:


> Source? Has an opponent been confirmed as well?


No but he should fight let's go champ


----------



## KOTF

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/vegas/comments/30hcfj

Get a hotel at Primm


----------



## Bogotazo

KOTF said:


> Wilder on the undercard CONFIRMED


Wait. Confirmed by who? Post a source please.


----------



## Mable

Is that the undercard done now? Loma, Hart, Pearson... really? That can't be it, the Hart fight isn't even televised as far as I'm aware.

What's this about Wilder? I'm really hoping it's true.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


>


:rofl


----------



## chibelle

It reminds me of Long Cat
http://longc.at/longcat


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-reckless-makes-many-mistakes--89123

Very smart statement.


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Atlanta

Lester1583 said:


>


Shit painting. I don't see Manny's mother shouting devil hexes. That has helped at least as much as Roach in recent years.


----------



## bjl12

Bogotazo said:


>


No ****, but this is an awesome poster



Bogotazo said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-reckless-makes-many-mistakes--89123
> 
> Very smart statement.




And I also like where Floyd's head is at. This quote honestly makes me think we might see a more offensive Floyd Mayweather. What a fuckin fight that will be **IF** that's the case :bbb:deal:happy


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## icebergisonfire

*How did Mayweather become a big-money superstar? He dreamed big â€" and turned down $12.5M*


By Kevin IoleMarch 27, 2015 4:06

LAS VEGAS â€" Floyd Mayweather and Leonard Ellerbe would talk â€" dream, really â€" about the future, like a pair of kids on a Little League squad who imagined themselves making the big plays to win Game 7 of the World Series.

It was roughly 15 years ago, a contentious point early in a professional career that was teeming with promise. By 2000, there were a few observers who already believed Mayweather was the best fighter in the world. Even those who disagreed couldn't deny his charisma or his fistic brilliance. He was "Pretty Boy" Floyd, an Olympic medalist and a dynamic physical specimen. HBO saw him take apart the classy Genaro Hernandez at the tender age of 21 and knew he was different from the rest of the crowd.

There were many good fighters who made their way into the professional ranks from that 1996 U.S. Olympic team. There was, however, only one Mayweather.

Recognizing that, HBO offered him a six-fight, $12.5 million contract extension, a deal many thought he'd be crazy to decline.

Mayweather, though, was crazy enough to decline.

He had this dream, this belief, that he was destined to be different. Not just good. Not just great.

_Special._

His father, Floyd Mayweather Sr., urged him to accept the offer. He said the same to anyone with a microphone or pen and paper who cared to listen.

But Mayweather Jr. had spent long hours speaking with Ellerbe about where he'd be in five years, then 10, then 15. He knew he wasn't being promoted the right way.

Top Rank, Ellerbe said, did things correctly in the traditional sense. It was building him to be the next Oscar De La Hoya or the next Sugar Ray Leonard. But Mayweather wanted to make his own mark, to create his own identity, and ultimately came to the decision that he needed to split from Top Rank and work on his own if he were going to reach the heights he felt he could.

"The big divide between Floyd and ourselves, with me, it was really the age difference," said Bob Arum, the 83-year-old CEO of Top Rank. "Floyd was asking me to reach out on his behalf more to the African-American community. I was familiar with the African-American community, but it was a different community. It was the community of the [Muhammad] Ali times and the [Joe] Frazier times and older people like myself.

"What Floyd was talking about, which I later realized, was the hip-hop generation, which I couldn't connect to. I didn't do what Floyd asked me to do because I didn't know how."

So Mayweather bolted Top Rank and put his plan into action. And now, 15 years later, he's where he and Ellerbe always knew he'd be.

*â€" â€" â€" â€" â€" â€" â€" â€" â€"*
About a month before Mayweather takes on Manny Pacquiao at the MGM Grand Garden in a bout that has essentially become a license for the promoters to print money, Ellerbe is standing next to the ring in a deserted gym, an hour after Mayweather has completed a workout.

Gone are the track suit and sneakers, along with the stop watch and towel over his shoulder that Ellerbe once wore. They're replaced by a swanky sport coat and a finely tailored white shirt open at the collar. He's the man who worked silently behind the scenes and put many aspects of Mayweather's career together.

Mayweather said after his workout Thursday that he could make as much as $200 million for the fight. He has transcended boxing and has become an A-list celebrity.

Parked in front of the gym were a pair of Rolls Royces and a Ferrari. As Mayweather showered and Ellerbe spoke, a young man with a spray bottle painstakingly hand washed the Ferrari that Mayweather had driven to the gym.

They were the tangible signs that Mayweather's belief that he would become this big was correct. He knew it all along. So, too, Ellerbe says, did he.

"Me and him both, we [felt that way]. He's always had an incredible mindset to dream and his work ethic is matched to it. But the whole key to it was him becoming his own boss."

Earlier, Mayweather went through what for him was a relatively easy workout. He sparred four rounds with 23-year-old Maurice Lee, a 4-0 lightweight who was on his second day on the job.

Lee showed up for work on Wednesday and wasn't sure what to expect. He pawed at Mayweather but didn't really fire punches at him the way he could. Here he was, facing one of the biggest figures in the history of the sport who is about a month away from competing in the richest fight of all time. Lee didn't want to get into trouble.

He tapped Mayweather with a few punches, and then he heard it, and good, from those in Mayweather's corner.

"They yelled at me, 'Hit him,' " Lee said, grinning. "And so I did."

As he undressed in his locker room, Mayweather spoke of Lee, saying he likes to help younger fighters and give them an opportunity. But as much as he wants to do some young kid he barely knows a favor, he also wants to be in the best shape possible because he has never wanted to win a fight as badly as he does this upcoming match with Pacquiao.

"It's a real good opportunity for him, but it's also a good opportunity for me," Mayweather said. "I need to have young, tough competitors, guys who are trying to make their mark in the sport, pushing me. I feel that's what I need. He pushed and I felt that's what I needed."

Mayweather spoke softly, hardly the outrageous, over-the-top character many have come to know and hate. Mayweather understands that while he has a legion of fans that is desperate to see him win, there is another group that wants him to get his comeuppance and get starched by Pacquiao.

He's free with his time on this mild spring evening, in no rush to leave. He says repeatedly how he feels blessed, how he is thankful for everything the sport has given him.

*â€" â€" â€" â€" â€" â€" â€" â€" â€"*
He's not the man he was 15, 10 or even five years ago. He explains how it's important to learn and evolve. Boxing came naturally to him, but understanding business was something different. He spent hours with adviser Al Haymon and Ellerbe, talking, dreaming, asking questions and plotting a future that few others could imagine.

"The Floyd Mayweather of 10 years ago was a lot wilder, and I didn't see things the same way that I see them now," said Mayweather, now 38 and in his 19th year as a pro. "I'm a lot older and wiser. At some point, you can't grow any more physically, but you can always grow mentally. I'm growing mentally every day, trying to become a better person."

He became one of the best fighters ever, which he always knew he would. He became the face of boxing, which he said repeatedly he would do. He has transcended his sport, though, and become an athlete so many other star athletes look up to and admire.

They reach out to him for advice frequently.

"NBA owners, NFL owners, they don't want their guys talking to Floyd," Ellerbe said, laughing. "He has all this knowledge, and there are no restrictions on him. He can talk and say what he wants. Those guys are worried what he might tell their players."

Ellerbe said he repeatedly fields calls from big-name athletes who want the answer to the same simple question: How in the world does he generate so much money?

Talent plays a huge role. Mayweather's unbeaten record is, in many ways, a key to everything. If he were 46-1, not only would this fight not be so big, there's a good chance it might not even be happening.

Mayweather has pushed himself in the ring and in the boardroom. He wanted to make certain no one was in better shape. He wanted to learn how to counter certain punches and put more pop into others. But he also wanted to know where the money came from and where it went, how to generate it and how to maximize it and how to unravel the old model that favored the promoters, the establishment, over the athletes.

"In life, a lot of people don't know this, but there are only three ways you can learn: Hearing, seeing and doing," Mayweather said. "Me, I can learn all three ways."

He knew when to put on a show and when to pull back. He doesn't need to be outrageous or ostentatious to sell the Pacquiao fight. Interest is so high, it's selling by itself.

So he speaks softly, insightfully, and there is little of the braggadocio fans have come to associate with him. When he's needed to craft his persona, he was never afraid to take a risk and change something that was going well. He was asked why he hasn't been flashing wads of cash or gaudy jewelry as he promotes the fight.

He grins, wanly, as he answers slowly and deliberately.

"I don't have to do that," he says. "It's about maturity. It's about growth. I don't have to do that. Everyone knows I've built an empire by communicating in a certain way. There were power moves. There were business moves. The business moves, as far as talking and communicating on camera, doing what I have to do, being flashy and flamboyant, I [did those when necessary and] I got to where I am. So I did my job.

"I gave you the 'Pretty Boy' Floyd persona and then I came back and gave you the 'Money May' persona. I built an empire. I built a strong team. Now I can sit back and say I've done my job. I've got fans from [appearing on] 'Dancing with the Stars.' I've got fans from the WWE. Fans from all walks of life. Put them all together and I have all these fans. And here I am."

Mayweather gets the full celebrity treatment when he attends NBA games. (AP)

He sits on the top of an empire that is generating money at a mind-boggling pace.

If he faces Pacquiao in a rematch later in the year, he could come close to having a year in which he earns close to half a billion dollars.

Think of that. He'll make more in one night than the payrolls of the majority of Major League Baseball teams. If there is a rematch, he'll have an outside chance to earn upward of three-quarters of a billion dollars before his career ends.

He'll be remembered as one of the greatest fighters who ever lived as well as perhaps the most powerful.

But 15 years ago, before he knocked Diego Corrales down five times en route to earning an HBO contract; before he destroyed Arturo Gatti in his pay-per-view debut; before he bested De La Hoya in a record-setting PPV match; before he routed Canelo Alvarez in a bout that generated a record $150 million in domestic pay-per-view revenue, Mayweather believed.

He'd believed he'd make it. What the world marvels at now is simply what he expected all the time.

He wasn't crazy for turning down that six-fight, $12.5 million deal.

That was just chump change compared to what he's going to make on May 2.


----------



## light_box

This fight will gross enormous amount of money. 







 Looking forward for a Pound 4 Pound battle. Hope they don't disappoint Boxing fans.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bjl12

As time goes on I'm starting to favor Floyd big. Previously I had it a 50/50 with the very slight edge to Floyd, but Floyd's camp sounds tremendous. There's no other fighter who really fights like Manny and has even remote success...so it's hard to get good partners for sparring. However, Floyd's gone out and just got boat loads of southpaws (10 partners I heard somewhere) and I've heard nothing but positive news from all of those partners. I think Floyd's going to have a Canelo like performance in this fight. Which Pacquiao will we get? JMM? Clottey? Who knows...?


----------



## browsing

bjl12 said:


> As time goes on I'm starting to favor Floyd big. Previously I had it a 50/50 with the very slight edge to Floyd, but Floyd's camp sounds tremendous. There's no other fighter who really fights like Manny and has even remote success...so it's hard to get good partners for sparring. However, Floyd's gone out and just got boat loads of southpaws (10 partners I heard somewhere) and I've heard nothing but positive news from all of those partners. I think Floyd's going to have a Canelo like performance in this fight. Which Pacquiao will we get? JMM? Clottey? Who knows...?


We'll based on that video that bball posted sounds like we're getting a high out put Pacquaio, you know, the same Pacquaio we always get?

That vid sums up Pac's gameplan going in is 'punches(lots of them)'.






And based on this interview from Floyd, he's aware of that.

I think we'll know who is going to win this fight by the end of the first round honestly..or at the very least or at the very least we'll know that if Pac's hand speed (and speed alone, not his combos or movement) doesn't bother Floyd in the least bit Manny is in a lot of trouble.


----------



## Bogotazo

Preview of footage with Roach and Manny:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152832073350888


----------



## Chatty

We know exactly what both fighter bring, there should be no surprises in how they fight really. The difference will be who's style adapts better to the others.


----------



## Chatty

Also that ROach interview about the Mexican beating FLoyd up was well taken out of context. i watched the video while the site was down and he basically said he wasn;t bothered about the rumours of Floyd beating everyone up in sparring, he'd heard a Mexican boxer had beat the hell out of him as well but it didn't concern him.

Basically just said camp stories are always bollocks and no one who actually boxes or works in a team doesn't take any notice.


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## gander tasco

HBO documentary on fight

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-pacquiao-last-debuts-on-hbo-4-18--89165


----------



## Bogotazo

http://sports.tempo.com.ph/2015/04/01/pacquiao-training-puts-smile-on-freddie-roachs-face/


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-pacquiao-focused-avoid-right-hand-traps--89212


----------



## browsing

bballchump11 said:


>


bruh, how you finding this obscure stuff? :lol:


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## bjl12

bballchump11 said:


>


I like how at the end she is taking a pic with Floyd and she has her fist to his chin...good stuff :rofl


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## bballchump11

browsing said:


> bruh, how you finding this obscure stuff? :lol:


:yep a lot of times from facebook









http://shots.com/embed/stsiq3o3


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Lester1583




----------



## sugarshane_24

Lester1583 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## icebergisonfire

bballchump11 said:


>


That left hook is shown in abundance here.


----------



## Chatty

For those who were banging on about Cotto's weight earlier in the thread can we put this to bed now:

"I was never more prepared for a fight than I was for Manny Pacquaio, and I was very sure I would beat him. The weight was no factor at all and we started camp early because of it. I hit him cleaner and harder than I did Mayweather.. He's just an amazing fighter."

Miguel Cotto


----------



## Dillyyo

Chatty said:


> For those who were banging on about Cotto's weight earlier in the thread can we put this to bed now:
> 
> "I was never more prepared for a fight than I was for Manny Pacquaio, and I was very sure I would beat him. The weight was no factor at all and we started camp early because of it. I hit him cleaner and harder than I did Mayweather.. He's just an amazing fighter."
> 
> Miguel Cotto


If Floyd beats Pac then it should be clear how much better of a boxer Floyd is then all the rest.


----------



## chibelle

Dillyyo said:


> If Floyd beats Pac then it should be clear how much better of a boxer Floyd is then all the rest.


I think the general consensus is who ever wins is considered the greatest of this generation.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Ashstrodamus




----------



## bjl12

Ashstrodamus said:


>


Am very open to pro-Pac videos but this video isn't pro-Pac...it's Anti-Floyd. I got 1:31 in and realized it was a shit show.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...-shocked-trainer-freddie-roach-033823409.html


----------



## SJS20

Here's a thought for all of you.

Go back to Cotto vs Margarito 1. Now, if Cotto wins that fight, Oscar fights Cotto as he intended, and not Pacquaio. How much does that one fight result change Boxing history? Can you think of any other which would of had such an impact?


----------



## Ashstrodamus

bjl12 said:


> Am very open to pro-Pac videos but this video isn't pro-Pac...it's Anti-Floyd. I got 1:31 in and realized it was a shit show.


See, you didn't even give it a chance. I thought it was a very good video that brought up some great points and facts I didn't realize about Money/Pac, such as Pac moved up three divisions to fight Cotto and has won titles in eight divisions.


----------



## Zico

SJS20 said:


> Here's a thought for all of you.
> 
> Go back to Cotto vs Margarito 1. Now, if Cotto wins that fight, Oscar fights Cotto as he intended, and not Pacquaio. How much does that one fight result change Boxing history? Can you think of any other which would of had such an impact?


It's a thought, I also wonder if a fight with Floyd and that Margarito would have affected Floyds longevity.


----------



## bjl12

Ashstrodamus said:


> See, you didn't even give it a chance. I thought it was a very good video that brought up some great points and facts I didn't realize about Money/Pac, such as Pac moved up three divisions to fight Cotto and has won titles in eight divisions.


In the first 90 seconds the video discusses Floyd's post-moving (drug testing, money split, and Bob Arum), but completely ignores Pac's post-moving (his initial demands for the fight [which destroyed the initial negotiations], as well as future stuff [outdoor stadium, 9 months for cuts to heal, etc.]). And the narrator also says that "Floyd avoids all tough competition". This may be true in regards to some fighters, but it is definitively false in regards to Pacquiao (who the narrator is comparing him to). Just about every shared opponent was better when they fought Floyd...so I have no clue what this narrator is even talking about. Not to mention that Maidana, Ghost, and Canelo are tougher opponents than Algieri, Rios, and Bradley 2 (Bradley 1 was very clear and the second fight was entirely unnecessary).

I tried to give the video a chance but I just couldn't look past the bias of the narrator. It's one thing to be opinionated and it's another to be flat out ignorant and wrong. Pro-fighter videos are awesome because they're fan made. Real fans (of any fighter) focus on supporting their guy, not attacking their fighter's potential nemesis. It's childish stuff honestly


----------



## Ashstrodamus

bjl12 said:


> In the first 90 seconds the video discusses Floyd's post-moving (drug testing, money split, and Bob Arum), but completely ignores Pac's post-moving (his initial demands for the fight [which destroyed the initial negotiations], as well as future stuff [outdoor stadium, 9 months for cuts to heal, etc.]). And the narrator also says that "Floyd avoids all tough competition". This may be true in regards to some fighters, but it is definitively false in regards to Pacquiao (who the narrator is comparing him to). Just about every shared opponent was better when they fought Floyd...so I have no clue what this narrator is even talking about. Not to mention that Maidana, Ghost, and Canelo are tougher opponents than Algieri, Rios, and Bradley 2 (Bradley 1 was very clear and the second fight was entirely unnecessary).
> 
> I tried to give the video a chance but I just couldn't look past the bias of the narrator. It's one thing to be opinionated and it's another to be flat out ignorant and wrong. Pro-fighter videos are awesome because they're fan made. Real fans (of any fighter) focus on supporting their guy, not attacking their fighter's potential nemesis. It's childish stuff honestly


I also agree the guy was biased, but after the vid got going, he made some outstanding points.


----------



## bjl12

Zico said:


> It's a thought, I also wonder if a fight with Floyd and that Margarito would have affected Floyds longevity.


Antonio Margarito was the most overhyped fighter in at least the past ten years. The guy was honestly a complete bum. He goes on a "tear" where he beats Clottey (who break his hand early in the fight) and Cintron (who was never anything), but loses to Paul Williams. Then he becomes "prime Margarito" where nobody wants to fight him and everyone is afraid of him...everyone but the mighty Miguel Cotto. He beats Cotto and now no fighter will go within ten feet of Margarito. So Margarito finds the next avoided fighter, Shane Mosley, and fights him. Margarito tries to cheat, fails, and gets fucking flatlined horribly.

So here we have this urban myth, Margarito, who was tearing through guys despite never really beating anyone of value besides Miguel Cotto...only to discover in his very next fight that he's sneaking plaster into his hand wraps and he is absolute dogshit without the plaster. Oh and he was prime for like 1 fight.

Margarito wouldn't have fazed Mayweather at all in my opinion because he was far too slow to keep up with a prime Floyd (which is when they would've fought) and there's always the chance - and high likelihood - that Ellerbe sees/discovers the hand wraps. Anyone that has seen Floyd's fights knows that Ellerbe visits the other dressing room during the hand wraps and almost always causes some controversy. Ellerbe typically comes late and makes the trainer start wrapping the hands from the beginning again (as required by NSAC). Ellerbe likely sees the wraps and Floyd demolishes Margarito and looks like a stopper of all beings - most likely scenario honestly. Even without discovering the wraps Floyd potshots, clinches, and runs en route to a wide UD.

Margarito was a bum


----------



## bjl12

SJS20 said:


> Here's a thought for all of you.
> 
> Go back to Cotto vs Margarito 1. Now, if Cotto wins that fight, Oscar fights Cotto as he intended, and not Pacquaio. How much does that one fight result change Boxing history? Can you think of any other which would of had such an impact?


It's possible and likely that Manny never even moves up to WW. He probably stays at 135-140 and tortures guys down there. Also, the Cotto/Floyd fight would've been much bigger obviously


----------



## DobyZhee

Bogotazo said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxin...-shocked-trainer-freddie-roach-033823409.html


lol, it's Kevin Iole..out of Las Vegas. best writer for Floyd Mayweather Jr.


----------



## Powerpuncher

Ashstrodamus said:


> See, you didn't even give it a chance. I thought it was a very good video that brought up some great points and facts I didn't realize about Money/Pac, such as Pac moved up three divisions to fight Cotto and has won titles in eight divisions.


Are you joking? Pac didn't come up 3 divisions to face Cotto, he came up 1 division after fighting at WW the fight before that.

There was allot of mistakes, ie Marquez didn't come up 3 divisions he came up 2.


----------



## Zico

bjl12 said:


> Antonio Margarito was the most overhyped fighter in at least the past ten years. The guy was honestly a complete bum. He goes on a "tear" where he beats Clottey (who break his hand early in the fight) and Cintron (who was never anything), but loses to Paul Williams. Then he becomes "prime Margarito" where nobody wants to fight him and everyone is afraid of him...everyone but the mighty Miguel Cotto. He beats Cotto and now no fighter will go within ten feet of Margarito. So Margarito finds the next avoided fighter, Shane Mosley, and fights him. Margarito tries to cheat, fails, and gets fucking flatlined horribly.
> 
> So here we have this urban myth, Margarito, who was tearing through guys despite never really beating anyone of value besides Miguel Cotto...only to discover in his very next fight that he's sneaking plaster into his hand wraps and he is absolute dogshit without the plaster. Oh and he was prime for like 1 fight.
> 
> Margarito wouldn't have fazed Mayweather at all in my opinion because he was far too slow to keep up with a prime Floyd (which is when they would've fought) and there's always the chance - and high likelihood - that Ellerbe sees/discovers the hand wraps. Anyone that has seen Floyd's fights knows that Ellerbe visits the other dressing room during the hand wraps and almost always causes some controversy. Ellerbe typically comes late and makes the trainer start wrapping the hands from the beginning again (as required by NSAC). Ellerbe likely sees the wraps and Floyd demolishes Margarito and looks like a stopper of all beings - most likely scenario honestly. Even without discovering the wraps Floyd potshots, clinches, and runs en route to a wide UD.
> 
> Margarito was a bum


It'd have been a hard night's work for Floyd IMO, with Margarito throwing 1500 punches :yep


----------



## SJS20

bjl12 said:


> Antonio Margarito was the most overhyped fighter in at least the past ten years. The guy was honestly a complete bum. He goes on a "tear" where he beats Clottey (who break his hand early in the fight) and Cintron (who was never anything), but loses to Paul Williams. Then he becomes "prime Margarito" where nobody wants to fight him and everyone is afraid of him...everyone but the mighty Miguel Cotto. He beats Cotto and now no fighter will go within ten feet of Margarito. So Margarito finds the next avoided fighter, Shane Mosley, and fights him. Margarito tries to cheat, fails, and gets fucking flatlined horribly.
> 
> So here we have this urban myth, Margarito, who was tearing through guys despite never really beating anyone of value besides Miguel Cotto...only to discover in his very next fight that he's sneaking plaster into his hand wraps and he is absolute dogshit without the plaster. Oh and he was prime for like 1 fight.
> 
> Margarito wouldn't have fazed Mayweather at all in my opinion because he was far too slow to keep up with a prime Floyd (which is when they would've fought) and there's always the chance - and high likelihood - that Ellerbe sees/discovers the hand wraps. Anyone that has seen Floyd's fights knows that Ellerbe visits the other dressing room during the hand wraps and almost always causes some controversy. Ellerbe typically comes late and makes the trainer start wrapping the hands from the beginning again (as required by NSAC). Ellerbe likely sees the wraps and Floyd demolishes Margarito and looks like a stopper of all beings - most likely scenario honestly. Even without discovering the wraps Floyd potshots, clinches, and runs en route to a wide UD.
> 
> Margarito was a bum


Honestly, Floyd vs Margarito looks quite similar to Floyd vs Baldomir.


----------



## quincy k

SJS20 said:


> Honestly, Floyd vs Margarito looks quite similar to Floyd vs Baldomir.


well, i guess well never know with floyd inexplicably going on a 20 month vacation(many people believe to duck cotto, margo, sergio and/or pw) only to return and drag up a guy two weight classes and cowardly fail to make a catch weight by three pounds in the process.


----------



## SJS20

quincy k said:


> well, i guess well never know with floyd inexplicably going on a 20 month vacation(many people believe to duck cotto, margo, sergio and/or pw) only to return and drag up a guy two weight classes and cowardly fail to make a catch weight by three pounds in the process.


Okay, answer the following for me please Princess...

1. Floyd retired after he fought Hatton. Where was Sergio Martinez at this point? How was he considered by the Boxing establishment, and the casual fan?

2. Margarito and Cotto were signed to fight eachother. Cotto was a legitimate force and P4P contender, who was signed to Top Rank, the same as Margarito. Find me an interview from that time frame, where Cotto says he wants to fight Floyd? I'm pretty sure Cotto has since said that the notion of a Mayweather fight never even came up during his conversations with Arum. Margarito was fresh off of a dominating win off of who? Cintron? Johnson? Ooo stop me shaking. Floyd's scared of Margarito because he's big and he's strong. Original.

Paul Williams. The same Paul Williams who was UD'd by Quintana just after Mosley smashed Margarito in to pieces? Or does his one round KO of the spectacular world level force that was Carlos Quintana shoot him straight back to the top of the Boxing paycheck lottery...


----------



## quincy k

SJS20 said:


> Okay, answer the following for me please Princess...
> 
> 1. Floyd retired after he fought Hatton. Where was Sergio Martinez at this point? How was he considered by the Boxing establishment, and the casual fan?
> 
> 2. Margarito and Cotto were signed to fight eachother. Cotto was a legitimate force and P4P contender, who was signed to Top Rank, the same as Margarito. Find me an interview from that time frame, where Cotto says he wants to fight Floyd? I'm pretty sure Cotto has since said that the notion of a Mayweather fight never even came up during his conversations with Arum. Margarito was fresh off of a dominating win off of who? Cintron? Johnson? Ooo stop me shaking. Floyd's scared of Margarito because he's big and he's strong. Original.
> 
> Paul Williams. The same Paul Williams who was UD'd by Quintana just after Mosley smashed Margarito in to pieces? Or does his one round KO of the spectacular world level force that was Carlos Quintana shoot him straight back to the top of the Boxing paycheck lottery...


can you name a championship fighter in mma or boxing in the last 30 years, or any sport for that matter, that retired from professional sports for over a year and a half when they were in their prime?

not counting incarceration, debilitating injury or change of sport(tyson, leonards detached retina, jordan mlb, respectively)?


----------



## SJS20

quincy k said:


> can you name a championship fighter in mma or boxing in the last 30 years, or any sport for that matter, that retired from professional sports for over a year and a half when they were in their prime?
> 
> not counting incarceration, debilitating injury or change of sport(tyson, leonards detached retina, jordan mlb, respectively)?


Georges St Pierre.

Next?


----------



## browsing

quincy k said:


> can you name a championship fighter in mma or boxing in the last 30 years, or any sport for that matter, that retired from professional sports for over a year and a half when they were in their prime?
> 
> not counting incarceration, debilitating injury or change of sport(tyson, leonards detached retina, jordan mlb, respectively)?


George Foreman and Jim Brown.

Now answer the question.


----------



## quincy k

SJS20 said:


> Georges St Pierre.
> 
> Next?


has george st pierre officially announced that he is 100 percent coming back from his second acl surgery?

because to imply that george retired anytime before the hendricks fight would be the same as claiming that cain had retired before his next fight with werdum

it happens both in mma and boxing where a guy can be shelved for over a year as the case with st pierre as he had torn acl and an achilles injury at different times in his career

mayweather...he just left


----------



## SJS20

quincy k said:


> has george st pierre officially announced that he is 100 percent coming back from his second acl surgery?
> 
> because to imply that george retired anytime before the hendricks fight would be the same as claiming that cain had retired before his next fight with werdum
> 
> it happens both in mma and boxing where a guy can be shelved for over a year as the case with st pierre as he had torn acl and an achilles injury at different times in his career
> 
> mayweather...he just left


You're both dodging my question and arguing petty semantics.

GSP beat Hendricks, he then retired, healthy. His ACL injury happened after he retired, and he was training for his own purposes. He retired in the exact same circumstance as Mayweather did. On his own terms, with a heard of healthy challengers behind him.


----------



## quincy k

SJS20 said:


> You're both dodging my question and arguing petty semantics.
> 
> GSP beat Hendricks, he then retired, healthy. His ACL injury happened after he retired, and he was training for his own purposes. He retired in the exact same circumstance as Mayweather did. On his own terms, with a heard of healthy challengers behind him.


semantics?

when did st pierre officially come back from his retirement?

and i dont think that you are going to find too many people who will refer to st pierre as in his "prime" after having an acl surgery before the diaz fight and fighting 17 times over a span of seven years...ten of them being title defenses and all the fights against top ten opponents

now, do you have any proof that st pierre has come back from his retirement after the hendricks fight?


----------



## browsing

quincy k said:


> semantics?
> 
> when did st pierre officially come back from his retirement?
> 
> and i dont think that you are going to find too many people who will refer to st pierre as in his "prime" after having an acl surgery before the diaz fight and fighting 17 times over a span of seven years...ten of them being title defenses and all the fights against top ten opponents
> 
> now, do you have any proof that st pierre has come back from his retirement after the hendricks fight?





> On December 13, 2013, St-Pierre officially announced that he vacated the title and needed to take some time off from MMA. He left the door open for a possible return to MMA in the future.[SUP][16]
> 
> [/SUP]
> 
> On March 27, 2014, St-Pierre announced via Twitter that he had torn his left ACL while training, further delaying a potential return to fighting.[SUP][81][/SUP] The torn left ACL will require surgery.[SUP][82][/SUP] He was medically cleared to resume training on October 17, 2014, but it remained unclear if he had plans to fight professionally again.[SUP][83][/SUP]


Pierre retired in his prime, he got hurt after his retirement, his ACL had nothing to do with his decision to retire.
@SJS20 don't let him weasel his way out of answering your initial question. There are a plethora of athletes who have retired in their prime, the diversionary tactic was moot to begin with. Don't let him focus solely on St-Pierre's retirement.


----------



## quincy k

browsing said:


> Pierre retired in his prime, _*he got hurt after his retirement,*_ his ACL had nothing to do with his decision to retire.
> @*SJS20* don't let him weasel his way out of answering your initial question. There are a plethora of athletes who have retired in their prime, the diversionary tactic was moot to begin with. Don't let him focus solely on St-Pierre's retirement.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...es-knee-be-100-a-doctor-analyzes-his-recovery


----------



## SJS20

quincy k said:


> semantics?
> 
> when did st pierre officially come back from his retirement?
> 
> and i dont think that you are going to find too many people who will refer to st pierre as in his "prime" after having an acl surgery before the diaz fight and fighting 17 times over a span of seven years...ten of them being title defenses and all the fights against top ten opponents
> 
> now, do you have any proof that st pierre has come back from his retirement after the hendricks fight?


Going back to Mayweather avoiding Martinez in 2007/8... Martinez didn't make his HBO debut until November of 08. Was Mayweather running from an Argentine, fighting out of Spain, who was signed to the mighty Samson Luckwitz promotions?


----------



## SJS20

quincy k said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...es-knee-be-100-a-doctor-analyzes-his-recovery


:rofl

St Pierre was Champion, was sidelined due to the injury above and became Champion Emeritus, attending UFC events and openly speaking about his comeback. Thus he didn't retire, he just got hurt, recovered and returned.

He then RETIRED after the Hendricks fight. Fit, healthy and with a solid list of potential opponents. That is the situation that is similar to Mayweather in 08, and that is the answer to your bullshit question,


----------



## quincy k

browsing said:


> George Foreman and Jim Brown.
> 
> Now answer the question.


so foreman was in his prime after he got kod by ali? i dont remember floyd getting kod by hatton before his retirement just the same as i dont remember jim brown coming back from a retirement as well


----------



## quincy k

SJS20 said:


> :rofl
> 
> St Pierre was Champion, was sidelined due to the injury above and became Champion Emeritus, attending UFC events and openly speaking about his comeback. Thus he didn't retire, he just got hurt, recovered and returned.
> 
> He then RETIRED after the Hendricks fight. Fit, healthy and with a solid list of potential opponents. That is the situation that is similar to Mayweather in 08, and that is the answer to your bullshit question,


bullshit question?

has georege st pierre fought in the ufc since he announced his retirement after the hendricks fight?


----------



## browsing

quincy k said:


> bullshit question?
> 
> has georege st pierre fought in the ufc since he announced his retirement after the hendricks fight?





SJS20 said:


> Okay, answer the following for me please Princess...
> 
> 1. Floyd retired after he fought Hatton. Where was Sergio Martinez at this point? How was he considered by the Boxing establishment, and the casual fan?
> 
> 2. Margarito and Cotto were signed to fight eachother. Cotto was a legitimate force and P4P contender, who was signed to Top Rank, the same as Margarito. Find me an interview from that time frame, where Cotto says he wants to fight Floyd? I'm pretty sure Cotto has since said that the notion of a Mayweather fight never even came up during his conversations with Arum. Margarito was fresh off of a dominating win off of who? Cintron? Johnson? Ooo stop me shaking. Floyd's scared of Margarito because he's big and he's strong. Original.
> 
> Paul Williams. The same Paul Williams who was UD'd by Quintana just after Mosley smashed Margarito in to pieces? Or does his one round KO of the spectacular world level force that was Carlos Quintana shoot him straight back to the top of the Boxing paycheck lottery...


You're trying to squirm your way out of facing the music, but these are the questions that you should be worrying about researching, not more diversionary tactics.


----------



## Zico

Baldomir threw about 650 punches against Mayweather, Prime Margo would've doubled that, it'd have been a lot tougher night, no question.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Zico said:


> Baldomir threw about 650 punches against Mayweather, Prime Margo would've doubled that, it'd have been a lot tougher night, no question.


In 9 rounds Margarito only threw 400 some punches against Mosley.


----------



## Zico

MichiganWarrior said:


> In 9 rounds Margarito only threw 400 some punches against Mosley.


STFU


----------



## Atlanta

MichiganWarrior said:


> In 9 rounds Margarito only threw 400 some punches against Mosley.





Zico said:


> STFU


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: @MichiganWarrior I think you touched a nerve.


----------



## Zico

Atlanta said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: @MichiganWarrior I think you touched a nerve.


:lol:

"Prime" :yep


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Atlanta said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: @MichiganWarrior I think you touched a nerve.


Lol


----------



## megavolt

Looking pretty cut already


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/584169737501835264


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## gander tasco

Sounds like PAc sparred Lara http://www.boxingscene.com/video-pacquiao-exclusive-discusses-mayweather-bout--89337


----------



## quincy k

browsing said:


> You're trying to squirm your way out of facing the music, but these are the questions that you should be worrying about researching, not more diversionary tactics.


can you name a championship fighter in mma or boxing in the last 30 years, or any sport for that matter, that retired from professional sports for over a year and a half when they were in their prime?

not counting incarceration, debilitating injury or change of sport(tyson, leonards detached retina, jordan mlb, respectively)?


----------



## browsing

quincy k said:


> can you name a championship fighter in mma or boxing in the last 30 years, or any sport for that matter, that retired from professional sports for over a year and a half when they were in their prime?
> 
> not counting incarceration, debilitating injury or change of sport(tyson, leonards detached retina, jordan mlb, respectively)?


Floyd Mayweather Jr.

Now then: as *SJS20* put it:



> 1. Floyd retired after he fought Hatton. Where was Sergio Martinez at this point? How was he considered by the Boxing establishment, and the casual fan?
> 
> 2. Margarito and Cotto were signed to fight eachother. Cotto was a legitimate force and P4P contender, who was signed to Top Rank, the same as Margarito. Find me an interview from that time frame, where Cotto says he wants to fight Floyd? I'm pretty sure Cotto has since said that the notion of a Mayweather fight never even came up during his conversations with Arum. Margarito was fresh off of a dominating win off of who? Cintron? Johnson? Ooo stop me shaking. Floyd's scared of Margarito because he's big and he's strong. Original.
> 
> Paul Williams. The same Paul Williams who was UD'd by Quintana just after Mosley smashed Margarito in to pieces? Or does his one round KO of the spectacular world level force that was Carlos Quintana shoot him straight back to the top of the Boxing paycheck lottery...


----------



## quincy k

browsing said:


> Floyd Mayweather Jr.
> 
> Now then: as *SJS20* put it:


so i take it that is a no?

there is no other champion fighter in his prime in mma or boxing, or any other sport for that matter, that retired for a year and a half not due to incarceration, debilitating injury or change of sport in the last 30 years.

okay.

thanks.


----------



## steviebruno

quincy k said:


> so i take it that is a no?
> 
> there is no other champion fighter in his prime in mma or boxing, or any other sport for that matter, that retired for a year and a half not due to incarceration, debilitating injury or change of sport in the last 30 years.
> 
> okay.
> 
> thanks.


St. Pierre. Justine Henin. Bjorn Borg.

Lots of others retired but never came back. Are you bothered that Floyd returned? Tough.


----------



## quincy k

steviebruno said:


> St. Pierre. Justine Henin. Bjorn Borg.
> 
> _*Lots of others retired but never came back.*_ Are you bothered that Floyd returned? Tough.


thats is the argument. that people at the top of their profession dont inexplicably retire and come back and one could make a case that he "retired" simply to avoid fighters in their prime(margo,cotto,segio and pw)

and georges st pierre has yet to come out of retirement if he even does so. also, i would believe that the majority of mma would agree that he is no longer prime; whether this be through wear and tear of fighting 15 top ranked fighter over seven years or the injuries to his knee and achilles.

not bothered at all of floyd coming back as he has zero relevance in my life. he is arguably an all-time great at 140 and below

147 and up...no


----------



## Zopilote

bjl12 said:


> In the first 90 seconds the video discusses Floyd's post-moving (drug testing, money split, and Bob Arum), but completely ignores Pac's post-moving (his initial demands for the fight [which destroyed the initial negotiations], as well as future stuff [outdoor stadium, 9 months for cuts to heal, etc.]). And the narrator also says that "Floyd avoids all tough competition". This may be true in regards to some fighters, but it is definitively false in regards to Pacquiao (who the narrator is comparing him to). Just about every shared opponent was better when they fought Floyd...so I have no clue what this narrator is even talking about. Not to mention that Maidana, Ghost, and Canelo are tougher opponents than Algieri, Rios, and Bradley 2 (Bradley 1 was very clear and the second fight was entirely unnecessary).
> 
> I tried to give the video a chance but I just couldn't look past the bias of the narrator. It's one thing to be opinionated and it's another to be flat out ignorant and wrong. Pro-fighter videos are awesome because they're fan made. Real fans (of any fighter) focus on supporting their guy, not attacking their fighter's potential nemesis. It's childish stuff honestly


Maidana and Canelo? Sure. Ghost? Fuck no.

Guerrero fucking sucks period. Better than Algeri, but not that much.


----------



## coldfire




----------



## Bogotazo

Random rumor Pac is looking old:

http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/5499-Manny-Pacquiao-Has-Pac-Man-gotten-old-over-night

At odds with Roach saying they just had their best day recently though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Random rumor Pac is looking old:
> 
> http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/5499-Manny-Pacquiao-Has-Pac-Man-gotten-old-over-night
> 
> *At odds with Roach saying they just had their best day recently though.*


When has a trainer ever said my fighter is looking like azz in this training camp


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Random rumor Pac is looking old:
> 
> http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/5499-Manny-Pacquiao-Has-Pac-Man-gotten-old-over-night
> 
> At odds with Roach saying they just had their best day recently though.





> According to a report from a boxing expert who shall remain nameless, Manny is getting hit too frequently while sparring and is having trouble cutting off the ring effectively as well.
> 
> The Filipino icon is also having difficulty using lateral movement to neutralize his adversaryâ€™s jab in the ring.


This isn't a stretch by any means

Lot of people know emmanuel gets hit quite a bit and struggles to cut foos off even without an insider report


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> When has a trainer ever said my fighter is looking like azz in this training camp


Roach is pretty blunt when Pac's having trouble.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This isn't a stretch by any means
> 
> Lot of people know emmanuel gets hit quite a bit and struggles to cut foos off even without an insider report


But it was never said before. I'm skeptical though, these rumors are bound to proliferate.


----------



## Bogotazo

Pac with Radio Rahim:

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-pacquiao-exclusive-discusses-mayweather-bout--89337


----------



## DobyZhee

coldfire said:


>


Lol..wtf


----------



## voodoo5

Every Pac fight has had the same rumours of his camps not being great, and Roach always says contradicting things; one day Pac is rusty and distracted, the next he has had a great day of sparring. Roach is sneaky. You never really know with him. He is smart in what he leaks to the media.


----------



## coldfire

DobyZhee said:


> Lol..wtf


Apparently Butterfinger bets 1 million on Manny Pacquiao.:smile

http://www.boxingnews24.com/2015/04/butterfinger-bets-one-million-on-pacquiao-to-win-on-may-2/


----------



## steviebruno

Pac just hasn't looked like someone that is taking this seriously enough. Maybe he really is just cashing out.


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

michiganwarrior is still alive? just proves single cell organisms are impossible to eradicate.


----------



## Rockinghorseshit

This article from an unnamed source claims Pacquiao is getting hit too frequently. Maybe it's Roach up to his old tricks or have Manny legs been the cause of this.

http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/5499-Manny-Pacquiao-Has-Pac-Man-gotten-old-over-night

According to a report from a boxing expert who shall remain nameless, Manny is getting hit too frequently while sparring and is having trouble cutting off the ring effectively as well.

The Filipino icon is also having difficulty using lateral movement to neutralize his adversaryâ€™s jab in the ring. 
Throughout his entire career, Mannyâ€™s mental state leading into any big event has seemingly been just as important as his physical condition. Perhaps limiting his interaction with the often intrusive media will improve his performances in the gym.

Although strength and conditioning coach Justin Fortune denied rumors earlier in this week that leg cramps would be a serious issue throughout this camp, it would be unwise to rule out Mannyâ€™s ongoing calf and leg problems as a causative factor to his limited mobility displayed during recent sparring sessions.

While camp has been admittedly difficult up to this point, Manny Pacquiao is hopeful thateverything will â€œcome togetherâ€ before heading to Vegas a week before the May 2 event.

- See more at: http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/...an-gotten-old-over-night#sthash.QPNYqKrR.dpuf


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Rockinghorseshit said:


> This article from an unnamed source claims Pacquiao is getting hit too frequently. Maybe it's Roach up to his old tricks or have Manny legs been the cause of this.
> 
> http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/5499-Manny-Pacquiao-Has-Pac-Man-gotten-old-over-night
> 
> According to a report from a boxing expert who shall remain nameless, Manny is getting hit too frequently while sparring and is having trouble cutting off the ring effectively as well.
> 
> The Filipino icon is also having difficulty using lateral movement to neutralize his adversaryâ€™s jab in the ring.
> Throughout his entire career, Mannyâ€™s mental state leading into any big event has seemingly been just as important as his physical condition. Perhaps limiting his interaction with the often intrusive media will improve his performances in the gym.
> 
> Although strength and conditioning coach Justin Fortune denied rumors earlier in this week that leg cramps would be a serious issue throughout this camp, it would be unwise to rule out Mannyâ€™s ongoing calf and leg problems as a causative factor to his limited mobility displayed during recent sparring sessions.
> 
> While camp has been admittedly difficult up to this point, Manny Pacquiao is hopeful thateverything will â€œcome togetherâ€ before heading to Vegas a week before the May 2 event.
> 
> - See more at: http://www.fightsaga.com/news/item/...an-gotten-old-over-night#sthash.QPNYqKrR.dpuf


That's what bogo shared

anyways, my point is we didn't need insider info to know those are pain points for emmanuel


----------



## browsing

quincy k said:


> so i take it that is a no?
> 
> there is no other champion fighter in his prime in mma or boxing, or any other sport for that matter, that retired for a year and a half not due to incarceration, debilitating injury or change of sport in the last 30 years.
> 
> okay.
> 
> thanks.


You're point doesn't establish anything where as the line of questioning completely forces you to validate your presumptions, which you can't do, which is why you keep avoiding it in a poor attempt at diversionary tactics. SJS20's line of questioning challenges your presumption at its zenith, while you keep trying to sow the presumption alone.



> Originally Posted by *SJS20*
> 
> Okay, answer the following for me please Princess...
> 
> 1. Floyd retired after he fought Hatton. Where was Sergio Martinez at this point? How was he considered by the Boxing establishment, and the casual fan?
> 
> 2. Margarito and Cotto were signed to fight eachother. Cotto was a legitimate force and P4P contender, who was signed to Top Rank, the same as Margarito. Find me an interview from that time frame, where Cotto says he wants to fight Floyd? I'm pretty sure Cotto has since said that the notion of a Mayweather fight never even came up during his conversations with Arum. Margarito was fresh off of a dominating win off of who? Cintron? Johnson? Ooo stop me shaking. Floyd's scared of Margarito because he's big and he's strong. Original.
> 
> Paul Williams. The same Paul Williams who was UD'd by Quintana just after Mosley smashed Margarito in to pieces? Or does his one round KO of the spectacular world level force that was Carlos Quintana shoot him straight back to the top of the Boxing paycheck lottery...


Answer the questions.


----------



## bballchump11

Pacquiao is going to get damn near killed


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...-weight-HEAD-mega-money-bout-gets-closer.html

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/sports/04/05/15/mosley-offers-advice-pacquiao


----------



## bballchump11

This is not actually related to the fight


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao is going to get damn near killed


what happen?


----------



## Bogotazo

http://ontheropesboxing.com/we-have...-i-believe-manny-pacquiao-will-knock-him-out/ 
@bballchump11 you were right, it was the jab to the body Roach was planning for. But not sure if he'll use it much or not. He'll use it if the gameplan is to move a lot.


----------



## bballchump11

"Since Ariza has left, there's been no knockouts"


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what happen?


Its what Roger said.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> http://ontheropesboxing.com/we-have...-i-believe-manny-pacquiao-will-knock-him-out/
> 
> @bballchump11 you were right, it was the jab to the body Roach was planning for. But not sure if he'll use it much or not. He'll use it if the gameplan is to move a lot.


imo this is an example of freddie purposely trolling by making up stories to mislead people who buy in

Throughout Floyd's career I remember about two instances where he 'stabbed' a lefty.

When Floyd fought Robert he used plenty of movement but didn't 'stab' him.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what happen?


lol just reading the news in this thread and I'm quoting Roger 


Bogotazo said:


> http://ontheropesboxing.com/we-have...-i-believe-manny-pacquiao-will-knock-him-out/
> 
> @bballchump11 you were right, it was the jab to the body Roach was planning for. But not sure if he'll use it much or not. He'll use it if the gameplan is to move a lot.


oh that makes sense then. I had a feeling it wasn't the right hand since like I said, I just have a hard time envisioning them coming up with a counter to that with any prolonged success 









I think he's wasting his time though like mentioned before. Floyd doesn't use this much vs southpaws. They should look out for this punch to the body


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> lol just reading the news in this thread and I'm quoting Roger
> 
> oh that makes sense then. I had a feeling it wasn't the right hand since like I said, *I just have a hard time envisioning them coming up with a counter to that with any prolonged success *


It could be unique to emmanuel. I recall Timmeh had some success 'shanking' emmanuel. It's a reasonable AZZumption that if Timmeh was able to do so, Floyd can with flying colors.

Didn't Chris do a bit of 'stabbing' himself



bballchump11 said:


> I think he's wasting his time though like mentioned before. Floyd doesn't use this much vs southpaws. They should look out for this punch to the body


Has anyone ever successfully countered a shot to the dick

A right hook could suffice for both the 'stab' and str8 downstairs.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It could be unique to emmanuel. I recall Timmeh had some success 'shanking' emmanuel. It's a reasonable AZZumption that if Timmeh was able to do so, Floyd can with flying colors.
> 
> Didn't Chris do a bit of 'stabbing' himself
> 
> Has anyone ever successfully countered a shot to the dick
> 
> A right hook could suffice for both the 'stab' and str8 downstairs.


Yeah Floyd could jab Manny to the body, but I don't see that as a big part of the gameplan like it would vs a big aggressive orthodox fighter like Cotto, Canelo or Maidana. Plus Roach is correct in a way that those guys don't throw their jabs to the body as long. But that so called "flaw" allows Mayweather to generate so much power on it

and true. You can see him wide open for the hook there. Hopefully he'll disguise it enough. What makes Floyd so great is that many of his punches look the same for his opponent and he has no telegraphing involved. The punches just come straight out


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Floyd could jab Manny to the body, but I don't see that as a big part of the gameplan like it would vs a big aggressive orthodox fighter like Cotto, Canelo or Maidana. Plus Roach is correct in a way that those guys don't throw their jabs to the body as long. But that so called "flaw" allows Mayweather to generate so much power on it
> 
> and true. You can see him wide open for the hook there. Hopefully he'll disguise it enough. What makes Floyd so great is that many of his punches look the same for his opponent and he has no telegraphing involved. The punches just come straight out


It emmanuel stance. He squares up his shoulders and torso


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It emmanuel stance. He squares up his shoulders and torso


yeah I was telling my friend that if Manny starts doing that earmuff crap and squaring up, he's done.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I was telling my friend that if Manny starts doing that earmuff crap and squaring up, he's done.


If FLoyd establishes the 'stab' AND str8 downstairs emmanuel fucked

The right hook can suffice as counters for both shots, but the timing for each is different. Floyd confuses the shit out of emmanuel


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> If FLoyd establishes the 'stab' AND str8 downstairs emmanuel fucked
> 
> The right hook can suffice as counters for both shots, but the timing for each is different. Floyd confuses the shit out of emmanuel


true and Floyd disguises both well, so it'll be even harder. Manny will prepare for the jab downstairs and gets caught with a left hook instead


----------



## Carpe Diem

I just hope that Floyd disguises the straight right hand to the body really well. As long as he sets it up behind his blinding/noncommittal touch jab, he'll be able to set it up without getting caught by the right hook counter. If Floyd just leads with the straight right downstairs, then Manny will be able to see it and try to counter him on the way in as Judah did. As I said, Floyd is still a phenomenal instinctive/athletic boxer, but I'd like to see him rely more on his fundamental tactics for this fight. I realize how great Manny is as well, but Floyd has the clear advantage when it comes to intangibles. Floyd must do whatever it takes to limit Manny's aggression and use all of his bag of tricks to control the fight.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-raises-his-level-sparring-team-pleased--89383


----------



## Bogotazo

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153001677108113


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Better believe Floyd will be stabbing to the body. Manny isn't a big guy with equal reach. Floyd will be jabbing high and low to control Manny. That jab to the body is the punch that will set up that left hook which in my opinion Floyd's left hook will be the money punch in this fight and as soon as Manny goes to adjust to it Floyd will switch up and bang with that right hand.


----------



## Carpe Diem

MrJotatp4p said:


> Better believe Floyd will be stabbing to the body. Manny isn't a big guy with equal reach. Floyd will be jabbing high and low to control Manny. That jab to the body is the punch that will set up that left hook which in my opinion Floyd's left hook will be the money punch in this fight and as soon as Manny goes to adjust to it Floyd will switch up and bang with that right hand.


You mean the straight right to the body? Floyd rarely throws the left jab to the body against southpaws. The straight right to the body is a more effective and powerful punch because even if you counter Floyd on the way in, he'll still be able to land the punch and take some steams away from his opponent. If Floyd can constantly throw it and successfully land it, I wouldn't be surprised if he drops Manny or win by TKO.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

Carpe Diem said:


> You mean the straight right to the body? Floyd rarely throws the left jab to the body against southpaws. The straight right to the body is a more effective and powerful punch because even if you counter Floyd on the way in, he'll still be able to land the punch and take some steams away from his opponent. If Floyd can constantly throw it and successfully land it, I wouldn't be surprised if he drops Manny or win by TKO.


Manny likes to square up a lot which will give Floyd the opportunity to stab him with the jab especially with having the reach advantage. He will be landing that right hand as well like he always does but I see him landing many left hooks to the body and jabs as well which will set up the left up top. I think Roach is too focused on that right hand.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Bradley managed to hurt Manny in round 7 with a few body shots, but he let Manny off the hook. People talk about Floyd not having good instincts, but they don't know what they're watching. Once Floyd knows he hurts you, he'll constantly try to land the same punch that hurt you and mixes it up with other punches to disguise his rhythm. Floyd doesn't waste anything inside the ring. His eyes are some of his best qualities. A lot of guys close their eyes when they're on the receiving end of oncoming attacks, but Floyd watches his opponents every move and make them pay for every mistake. When you combine that with his ability to sense when he hurts his opponents and follow up, then that makes him a remarkable great instinctive fighter.


----------



## Theron




----------



## gander tasco




----------



## Bogotazo

NICE.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## megavolt

this guys produced some scintillating analyses before, a preview






pretty gay music selection tho


----------



## bjl12

megavolt said:


> this guys produced some scintillating analyses before, a preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty gay music selection tho


I liked some of the Boxing Decoded vids. Looking forward to this


----------



## megavolt

bjl12 said:


> I liked some of the Boxing Decoded vids. Looking forward to this


Yeah I'm a big fan of analysts who also bring good production quality since it takes ime to compile proper clips and edit them. Its easy to get impatient when you just wanna get a point across, which is why most of us just argue on forums


----------



## Bogotazo

This is a cool breakdown HBO shared on common opponents.










http://www.insidehboboxing.com/insi...ow-did-manny-floyd-fare-against-5-shared-foes


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

megavolt said:


> this guys produced some scintillating analyses before, a preview
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty gay music selection tho


That boy a legend

He predicted JUAN would whooop emmanuel pacquiao's azz when everybody was fearing for JUAN's life


----------



## SimplyTuck

Bogotazo said:


> This is a cool breakdown HBO shared on common opponents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.insidehboboxing.com/insi...ow-did-manny-floyd-fare-against-5-shared-foes


Pac finished DLH in 8.


----------



## Bogotazo

SimplyTuck said:


> Pac finished DLH in 8.


Yeah wtf.


----------



## bjl12

SimplyTuck said:


> Pac finished DLH in 8.


Noticed it right away too


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-im-better-fighter-marquez-loss--89420


----------



## El-Terrible

There's no doubt this Pacquiao, if you could take him back to that Marquez fight, would see out round 6 and put on a huge beatdown on Marquez for the rest of the night. The question is whether this approach is a good or bad thing against Mayweather, personally it's a bit of both really


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

pac has to pull off a tj dillashaw level of performance against similarly undefeated and bigger fighter in the person of floyd. if pac hurts may in the early rounds, it can change the complexion of the match similar to the kd suffered by barao.


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

El-Terrible said:


> There's no doubt this Pacquiao, if you could take him back to that Marquez fight, would see out round 6 and put on a huge beatdown on Marquez for the rest of the night. The question is whether this approach is a good or bad thing against Mayweather, personally it's a bit of both really


totally agree. i have never seen jmm get beat up in two successive rounds in mind that shot while really timed was also fluke in a way that it was aided by pac being tripped.


----------



## bballchump11

Scatterbrain'sSon said:


> totally agree. i have never seen jmm get beat up in two successive rounds in mind that shot while really timed was also fluke in a way that it was aided by pac being tripped.


such a fluke


----------



## Chatty

The KO was no fluke, Pacquaio may have fell into it somewhat but that was because he was jumping in trying to stop Marquez, Juan through the punch with intent and it landed square on the jaw.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## SouthPaw

Rewatching Floyd/Maidana II and Floyd looks really sharp. Way too much clinching, but his punches were crisper than I remember.


----------



## SouthPaw

and I absolutely hate how people say Floyd is "bigger" than Manny. I guarantee they weigh the same or Manny outweighs Floyd on fight night.


----------



## gander tasco

SouthPaw said:


> *and I absolutely hate how people say Floyd is "bigger" than Manny.*


Floyd and his team have said that repeatedly.



> I guarantee they weigh the same or Manny outweighs Floyd on fight night.


 I can pretty much guarantee that won't be the case. Pacquiao barely comes in over the limit usually, if at all. Floyd lands somewhere between 150-155 I believe.


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## LayItDown

Both guys will be 147 on the dot.


----------



## coldfire

Good thing floyd is practicing swimming. he's going to need alot of beach time to reflect how he loss the fight vs Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## Trash Bags

mayweather's gonna beat the shit out pacquiao. he's like three levels above that boy.


----------



## MrJotatp4p

This fight can't come soon enough. Going to be a boxing lesson going on and Manny is getting his ass whipped. Roach sure is doing a lot of talking too.


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

bballchump11 said:


> such a fluke


posting an old vid from esb days. yeah. funny. of course he practiced it.

but it took jmm 42 rounds to figure it out. that is what i meant that it was also fluke of a shot. pacs fighting style did not change over 42 rounds.


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

LayItDown said:


> Both guys will be 147 on the dot.


floyd yea. but pac, i doubt it. he came in 144/145 for the hatton/cotto fights. i cannot recall him weighing 147 for a 147 fight.


----------



## bballchump11

Scatterbrain'sSon said:


> posting an old vid from esb days. yeah. funny. of course he practiced it.
> 
> but it took jmm 42 rounds to figure it out. that is what i meant that it was also fluke of a shot. pacs fighting style did not change over 42 rounds.


you realize that Juan landed that exact same punch in the beginning of round 6 also?


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

bballchump11 said:


> you realize that Juan landed that exact same punch in the beginning of round 6 also?


you do realize that round 6 is the 42nd round that they fought?

look at the video you posted and see jmm's busted face and broken nose. bloodied. that is why I said earlier that pac was beating him so much in round 5 and 6 prior to that last second shot which caught pac.

if jmm sent pac to sleepville in their first or even 2nd fight. I would agree yeah, it was no fluke. but achieving it on your 4th fight?

its like you scoring a 3 pointer after 41 tries. or in the case of jmm, scoring a ko after throwing what? 2000 punches?


----------



## bballchump11

Scatterbrain'sSon said:


> you do realize that round 6 is the 42nd round that they fought?
> 
> look at the video you posted and see jmm's busted face and broken nose. bloodied. that is why I said earlier that pac was beating him so much in round 5 and 6 prior to that last second shot which caught pac.
> 
> if jmm sent pac to sleepville in their first or even 2nd fight. I would agree yeah, it was no fluke. but achieving it on your 4th fight?
> 
> its like you scoring a 3 pointer after 41 tries. or in the case of jmm, scoring a ko after throwing what? 2000 punches?


well Marquez kept getting robbed in the previous fights and he had his widest victory in the 3rd fight and they still robbed him. He came into this fight with the sole intention of knocking Manny out and looked to sit down on his punches more and sacrifice speed for power. What I love is that you guys act like Manny was brutalizing Juan and he got lucky when he put Pacquiao on his ass in round 3 also. And it wasn't from some stupid trip or stepping on his foot.


----------



## Dillyyo

gander tasco said:


> Floyd and his team have said that repeatedly.
> 
> I can pretty much guarantee that won't be the case. Pacquiao barely comes in over the limit usually, if at all. Floyd lands somewhere between 150-155 I believe.


Ehhhh, no. Floyd comes in at 149~. Him and Manny will step into the ring no more than 2 lbs apart. A fat load of crap will be the difference between them.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> well Marquez kept getting robbed in the previous fights and he had his widest victory in the 3rd fight and they still robbed him. He came into this fight with the sole intention of knocking Manny out and looked to sit down on his punches more and sacrifice speed for power. What I love is that you guys act like Manny was brutalizing Juan and he got lucky when he put Pacquiao on his ass in round 3 also. And it wasn't from some stupid trip or stepping on his foot.


:jjj


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/manny-pacquiao-camp-beefs-up-adds-sparring-partners--89463

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-unloads-verbal-jabs-mayweather-beiber-too--89438

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-cracks-mayweather-over-domestic-violence-past--89456

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-5-2-like-de-la-hoya-fight-pacquiao-by-ko--89422


----------



## El-Terrible

SouthPaw said:


> and I absolutely hate how people say Floyd is "bigger" than Manny. I guarantee they weigh the same or Manny outweighs Floyd on fight night.


Lol from The Ring
"Even though I know Iâ€™m bigger and Iâ€™m stronger than [Pacquiao], and Iâ€™m smarter than him, we donâ€™t believe in taking no punishment,â€ said Mayweather, who beat Maidana by unanimous decision in a rematch in...

Floyd has said in several interviews he is bigger and stronger. can you get more Flomo than denying Floyd is bigger when even Floyd himself says so? Lol you people are ridiculous


----------



## Chinny

Still no firm news on when the few tix for public sale are out?!


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

bballchump11 said:


> well Marquez kept getting robbed in the previous fights and he had his widest victory in the 3rd fight and they still robbed him. He came into this fight with the sole intention of knocking Manny out and looked to sit down on his punches more and sacrifice speed for power. What I love is that you guys act like Manny was brutalizing Juan and he got lucky when he put Pacquiao on his ass in round 3 also. And it wasn't from some stupid trip or stepping on his foot.


jmm kept getting robbed? :rofl:rofl

maybe if he did not keep on getting himself acquainted with the canvas, it would have been easier for the judges to score the fights in his favor no?


----------



## Chatty

bballchump11 said:


> well Marquez kept getting robbed in the previous fights and he had his widest victory in the 3rd fight and they still robbed him. He came into this fight with the sole intention of knocking Manny out and looked to sit down on his punches more and sacrifice speed for power. What I love is that you guys act like Manny was brutalizing Juan and he got lucky when he put Pacquiao on his ass in round 3 also. And it wasn't from some stupid trip or stepping on his foot.


Not a single fll blown robbery in the quadrilogy between the pair. The first two were clearly fights that could go either way, their was literally a round or two between them max, sure Marquez may have won more rounds in the first fight but he also ate the canvas 3 times and gave Pacquaio a four round head start.

The third fight was the clearest to Marquez but it was still a close fight and Marquez took the last three off after Berinstein told him he'd won the fight, it was a stupid mistake to make and cost him the fight. Most felt Marquez won but it wasn't a landslide victory by any means. The fourth was an all out war.

I agree the fourth fight Marquez was looking to brawl and go for the KO but he was nearly stopped, if you watch round six when they are fighting in the corner Bayless is preparing himself to step in, Marquez took some considerable damage and put himself very much on the line to either KO or be KO'd to get the win.


----------



## church11

Chinny said:


> Still no firm news on when the few tix for public sale are out?!


ellerbe is promising ticket sale info will come this week.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxing/mayweather-pacquiao-mailbag-164400659.html


----------



## Chatty

SouthPaw said:


> and I absolutely hate how people say Floyd is "bigger" than Manny. I guarantee they weigh the same or Manny outweighs Floyd on fight night.


Depends on what they mean, they weight around the same but Floyd is clearly taller and wiser than Manny, has more muscle.


















































They have some differences in that Manny has bigger legs but ultimately Floyd is a couple of inches taller, a couple of inches wider, a little stockier and has a bit more muscle mass. It doesn't really matter as they both make the same weight category and have proven themselves natural there and its impossible for guys to fight guys the exact size but its still a bit silly to say that Floyd isn't bigger than him when he is clearly is standing next to him.


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

Chatty said:


> Not a single fll blown robbery in the quadrilogy between the pair. The first two were clearly fights that could go either way, their was literally a round or two between them max, sure Marquez may have won more rounds in the first fight but he also ate the canvas 3 times and gave Pacquaio a four round head start.
> 
> The third fight was the clearest to Marquez but it was still a close fight and Marquez took the last three off after Berinstein told him he'd won the fight, it was a stupid mistake to make and cost him the fight. Most felt Marquez won but it wasn't a landslide victory by any means. The fourth was an all out war.
> 
> I agree the fourth fight Marquez was looking to brawl and go for the KO but he was nearly stopped, if you watch round six when they are fighting in the corner Bayless is preparing himself to step in, Marquez took some considerable damage and put himself very much on the line to either KO or be KO'd to get the win.


this


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

there is a rematch clause right in case floyd loses? 

anybody would know if it is still 60-40?


----------



## bjl12

Scatterbrain'sSon said:


> there is a rematch clause right in case floyd loses?
> 
> anybody would know if it is still 60-40?


No rematch clause


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

bjl12 said:


> No rematch clause


seriously? floyd did not insist on a rematch clause?


----------



## SouthPaw

El-Terrible said:


> Lol from The Ring
> "Even though I know Iâ€™m bigger and Iâ€™m stronger than [Pacquiao], and Iâ€™m smarter than him, we donâ€™t believe in taking no punishment,â€ said Mayweather, who beat Maidana by unanimous decision in a rematch in...
> 
> Floyd has said in several interviews he is bigger and stronger. can you get more Flomo than denying Floyd is bigger when even Floyd himself says so? Lol you people are ridiculous


Paypal bet $200 USD Floyd doesn't outweigh Manny on fight night.


----------



## icebergisonfire

Scatterbrain'sSon said:


> seriously? floyd did not insist on a rematch clause?


No, he didn't want one. My thinking is that he doesn't want to leave anything to chance in the ring so that there won't be a need for a rematch with a clear victory. That is the only logical explanation here. He didn't need a clause for Ortiz or Guerrero but they were there in the contract.


----------



## church11

icebergisonfire said:


> No, he didn't want one. My thinking is that he doesn't want to leave anything to chance in the ring so that there won't be a need for a rematch with a clear victory. That is the only logical explanation here. He didn't need a clause for Ortiz or Guerrero but they were there in the contract.


i also think that without a mandated rematch, if pacquiao loses and wants to go again, floyd will stick him badly in the split/negotiations.


----------



## Chinny

church11 said:


> ellerbe is promising ticket sale info will come this week.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/boxing/mayweather-pacquiao-mailbag-164400659.html


Thanks pal


----------



## El-Terrible

SouthPaw said:


> Paypal bet $200 USD Floyd doesn't outweigh Manny on fight night.


Floyd says "I'm bigger and stronger than Pacquiao". Flomo says "No you're not Floyd, Manny's bigger" atsch


----------



## bjl12

El-Terrible said:


> Floyd says "I'm bigger and stronger than Pacquiao". Flomo says "No you're not Floyd, Manny's bigger" atsch


Floyd's bigger


----------



## bballchump11

Chatty said:


> Not a single fll blown robbery in the quadrilogy between the pair. The first two were clearly fights that could go either way, their was literally a round or two between them max, sure Marquez may have won more rounds in the first fight but he also ate the canvas 3 times and gave Pacquaio a four round head start.
> 
> The third fight was the clearest to Marquez but it was still a close fight and Marquez took the last three off after Berinstein told him he'd won the fight, it was a stupid mistake to make and cost him the fight. Most felt Marquez won but it wasn't a landslide victory by any means. The fourth was an all out war.
> 
> I agree the fourth fight Marquez was looking to brawl and go for the KO but he was nearly stopped, if you watch round six when they are fighting in the corner Bayless is preparing himself to step in, Marquez took some considerable damage and put himself very much on the line to either KO or be KO'd to get the win.


I'm speaking from Marquez's perspective. He felt he was robbed 3 times and that he was the most convincing in the third fight. I'm speaking on Marquez's mindset and why he fought the way he did. And Juan wasn't in any trouble of being stopped in that fight. He was getting marked up, but nobody would have thought about stopping it at any point in the 5th or 6th round.


----------



## bballchump11

Sugar Ray Leonard was on FirstTake today and they talked for a while. Leonard picks Floyd to win and he also said that every fighter knows if he's going to lose before the fight even starts.


----------



## Wig

boxing is separated by weight divisions, not height/stockiness/reach/muscle mass divisions. WEIGHT divisions.

Fucking retards who insist on trotting out the line that height = size in boxing. Try telling Mike Tyson he should have been fighting in the welterweight division.


----------



## megavolt

Exactly. People keep parading that Thomas Hearns would blow todays welters out of the water, when Pacquiao and Hearns are really the same size. Just like Tyson and Wlad are the same size since they both fought at heavyweight.


----------



## Wig

megavolt said:


> Exactly. People keep parading that Thomas Hearns would blow todays welters out of the water, when Pacquiao and Hearns are really the same size. Just like Tyson and Wlad are the same size since they both fought at heavyweight.


Heavyweight is unique as it doesn't have an upper weight limit as I suspect you are well aware, although you may not be given the rest of your post you fucking clown.

No you're right, lets have height divisions in boxing, that way Tommy Hearns gets to fight Buster Douglas and Mike Tyson gets to fight Sugar Ray Leonard instead.

Much more sensible way of matching up fighters clearly.


----------



## megavolt

Wig said:


> Heavyweight is unique as it doesn't have an upper weight limit as I suspect you are well aware, although you may not be given the rest of your post you fucking clown.
> 
> No you're right, lets have height divisions in boxing, that way Tommy Hearns gets to fight Buster Douglas and Mike Tyson gets to fight Sugar Ray Leonard instead.
> 
> Much more sensible way of matching up fighters clearly.


I never said they should fight out of their division dumbass, only to point out that its obvious that there are in fact size differences that still exist due to their frame and it's not only common knowledge, but common SENSE and fighters use it to their advantage.

Go bury your head in the sand stupid bitch because you're obviously not using it


----------



## Wig

megavolt said:


> I never said they should fight out of their division dumbass, only to point out that its obvious that there are in fact size differences that still exist due to their frame and it's not only common knowledge, but common SENSE and fighters use it to their advantage.
> 
> Go bury your head in the sand stupid bitch because you're obviously not using it


What exactly is your point then you fucking turtle? That not every boxer has the same body shape? In that case well done!! Why don't you award yourself a biscuit, and fuck off.


----------



## megavolt

Wig said:


> What exactly is your point then you fucking turtle? That not every boxer has the same body shape? In that case well done!! Why don't you award yourself a biscuit, and fuck off.


And with that you just disproved your original post you extra chromosome retard. I'd pat you on the head but I'd have to take off your helmet


----------



## Wig

megavolt said:


> And with that you just disproved your original post you extra chromosome retard. I'd pat you on the head but I'd have to take off your helmet


Boxing is separated by WEIGHT divisions, moron. Look it up.


----------



## SouthPaw

El-Terrible said:


> Floyd says "I'm bigger and stronger than Pacquiao". Flomo says "No you're not Floyd, Manny's bigger" atsch


Floyd also says he's TBE. It's indisputable, right?


----------



## bjl12

Wig said:


> boxing is separated by weight divisions, not height/stockiness/reach/muscle mass divisions. WEIGHT divisions.
> 
> Fucking retards who insist on trotting out the line that height = size in boxing. Try telling Mike Tyson he should have been fighting in the welterweight division.


This is more or less true, but Floyd's frame is just generally larger. Obviously the weight is the same, so Pac makes up for a small frame with lots of lean muscle especially in his legs. But I still think Floyd, a standard boxer, will find a way to use his height and reach to his advantage and look for Pac to use his legs to be explosive.


----------



## megavolt

Wig said:


> Boxing is separated by WEIGHT divisions, moron. Look it up.


How fucking dense are you? Its hilarious that you've been reduced to just repeating yourself after you've been disproven.

There can be size differences within a weight division. I know it's tough to think, we can take it one step at a time. Look at Marquez, now look at Margarito. Look at Floyd, now look at Hearns.


----------



## tommygun711

megavolt said:


> How fucking dense are you? Its hilarious that you've been reduced to just repeating yourself after you've been disproven.
> 
> There can be size differences within a weight division. I know it's tough to think, we can take it one step at a time. Look at Marquez, now look at Margarito. Look at Floyd, now look at Hearns.


Right, then look at dwight muhammad qawi, and then look at paul williams. Who is "bigger"?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> Sugar Ray Leonard was on FirstTake today and they talked for a while. Leonard picks Floyd to win and he also said that every fighter knows if he's going to lose before the fight even starts.


Holy shit Skip Bayless is an idiot. Steven A who I would say has less boxing knowledge than 99% of the posters on this website, was howling with laughter at him

Tommy Hearns vs Leonard was a blowout according to Skip, even though Hearns is arguably 1-1 vs Leonard and one the majority of the rounds in their series while injuring Leonard in the process.

Pacquiao is faster and more powerful than Hagler, omg.

Credit to Leonard for keeping his cool and not getting sucked up in Skips idiocy.


----------



## tommygun711

MichiganWarrior said:


> Holy shit Skip Bayless is an idiot. Steven A who I would say has less boxing knowledge than 99% of the posters on this website, was howling with laughter at him
> 
> Tommy Hearns vs Leonard was a blowout according to Skip, even though Hearns is arguably 1-1 vs Leonard and one the majority of the rounds in their series while injuring Leonard in the process.
> 
> Pacquiao is faster and more powerful than Hagler, omg.
> 
> Credit to Leonard for keeping his cool and not getting sucked up in Skips idiocy.


Lol.

"Hearns was overrated!!"

"Pacquiao was bored against Marquez! He was so focused on a Floyd fight that he got KO'd!"


----------



## MichiganWarrior

tommygun711 said:


> Lol.
> 
> "Hearns was overrated!!"
> 
> "Pacquiao was bored against Marquez! He was so focused on a Floyd fight that he got KO'd!"


Shouldve been led off the set by security immediately.


----------



## megavolt

tommygun711 said:


> Right, then look at dwight muhammad qawi, and then look at paul williams. Who is "bigger"?


Qawi obviously. PWill made it to 160 but had he made it to 168 I'd probably have him bigger given the significant difference in frame. Weight>dimensions but they both factor into the size


----------



## Leftsmash

MichiganWarrior said:


> Holy shit Skip Bayless is an idiot. Steven A who I would say has less boxing knowledge than 99% of the posters on this website, was howling with laughter at him
> 
> Tommy Hearns vs Leonard was a blowout according to Skip, even though Hearns is arguably 1-1 vs Leonard and one the majority of the rounds in their series while injuring Leonard in the process.
> 
> Pacquiao is faster and more powerful than Hagler, omg.
> 
> Credit to Leonard for keeping his cool and not getting sucked up in Skips idiocy.


I thought you were just on the wind up until I actually watched the vids. Fucking hell Stephen A :lol:atsch


----------



## Zopilote

megavolt said:


> Exactly. People keep parading that Thomas Hearns would blow todays welters out of the water, when Pacquiao and Hearns are really the same size. Just like Tyson and Wlad are the same size since they both fought at heavyweight.


Hearns WOULD blow today's Welters out of the water..

Tommy's style is horrible for both Floyd and Manny and the rest of today's welters couldn't carry his jockstrap.. just the way it is..


----------



## tommygun711

Zopilote said:


> Hearns WOULD blow today's Welters out of the water..
> 
> Tommy's style is horrible for both Floyd and Manny and the rest of today's welters couldn't carry his jockstrap.. just the way it is..


Yeah forreal, nobody would be able to fuck with tommy on the outside at all. That jab keeps everybody away. He KO's pacquiao in 5 rounds.

Floyd will last longer because he is better than Pac defensively and of course is very elusive, but would also get stopped mid to late. Floyd would really struggle to counter punch while he's simultaneously getting beat to the punch by someone with a huge reach and great accuracy and KO power in either hand.

If Maidana and Mosley can land those overhand right hands, and Mosley pretty much set it up with a jab to the body, then i tend to think Hearns would really connect and hurt floyd with his righr hand. Bad style for floyd, he'd have to be the aggressor to have any kind of success.


megavolt said:


> Qawi obviously. PWill made it to 160 but had he made it to 168 I'd probably have him bigger given the significant difference in frame. Weight>dimensions but they both factor into the size


Well then there you go.. floyd is naturally taller, longer reach. Both will weigh in similarily but for example Pac has bigger stronger looking calves. But floyd by all means is the bigger guy in the sense of height and he will be stronger than Manny.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

fantasy matching up Hearnz with today's welters, most not being natural welters, is silly

It be like me Ezzard Charles whoops Hearnz AZZ


----------



## gander tasco

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/cause-...-over-tickets--contract-014542951-boxing.html


----------



## MichiganWarrior

gander tasco said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/cause-...-over-tickets--contract-014542951-boxing.html


Lmao Bop Arum at it again.


----------



## Bogotazo

tommygun711 said:


> Lol.
> 
> "Hearns was overrated!!"
> 
> "Pacquiao was bored against Marquez! He was so focused on a Floyd fight that he got KO'd!"


I think he's just paid to be Smith's foil and says the most ridiculous pro-Pac shit possible.


----------



## Wig

megavolt said:


> Qawi obviously. PWill made it to 160 but had he made it to 168 I'd probably have him bigger given the significant difference in frame. Weight>dimensions but they both factor into the size


Oh dear. This retard thinks Hearns v Leonard should have never happened because Leonard should have fought Tyson and Hearns should have fought Douglas.

Because they're the same 'size'. :verysad

megadolt: rewriting boxing history one fight at a time, for the better. because height divisions make more sense :rofl


----------



## megavolt

tommygun711 said:


> Well then there you go.. floyd is naturally taller, longer reach. Both will weigh in similarily but for example Pac has bigger stronger looking calves. But floyd by all means is the bigger guy in the sense of height and he will be stronger than Manny.


Yep. :good



Wig said:


> Oh dear. This retard thinks Hearns v Leonard should have never happened because Leonard should have fought Tyson and Hearns should have fought Douglas.
> 
> Because they're the same 'size'. :verysad
> 
> megadolt: rewriting boxing history one fight at a time, for the better. because height divisions make more sense :rofl


Again you're making shit up. You said height =/= size. I said it plays a factor into it, and at least 2 others have since corroborated. Maybe you got stepped on when your knocked up mom was still pregnant but I can forgive you for that. Sike, I cant. Autistic ******* are a riot :hi:


----------



## El-Terrible

megavolt said:


> Exactly. People keep parading that Thomas Hearns would blow todays welters out of the water, when Pacquiao and Hearns are really the same size. Just like Tyson and Wlad are the same size since they both fought at heavyweight.


LOL


----------



## El-Terrible

Wig said:


> Oh dear. This retard thinks Hearns v Leonard should have never happened because Leonard should have fought Tyson and Hearns should have fought Douglas.
> 
> Because they're the same 'size'. :verysad
> 
> megadolt: rewriting boxing history one fight at a time, for the better. because height divisions make more sense :rofl


There's a difference between being heavier and being bigger. Someone can be heavier than you but not be as imposing physically. Stop being so damn thick! No one is saying Mayweather will be massively heavier, but how that weight is comprised is going to vary depending on several factors, muscle, fat &, water retention, and other factors

Mayweather will weigh in at close to 147 or bang on, because he's trimming down to 147, he walks around in his 150s, his 30 day weigh in was over 150. Pacquiao will make 144/145, and he eats his way up to that. IF he was naturally the same size he'd be hitting 147 every single weigh in, but he doesn't. These are facts, deny them all you like. Mayweather is naturally bigger dumba$$ - the man himself said so!!! Pacquiao happily fights at 144 catchweights, talks about going to 140. Floyd couldn't even make a 144 agreed catchweight and has never weighed in below 146. As early as 2007 he was 150 with Oscar at the weigh-in!

Against Margarito, a 150 catchweight Pacquiao weighed in at 144.6 and only managed to rehydrate up to 148.

But sure, Mayweather isn't bigger - tired of explaining things to ignorant people


----------



## Wig

El-Terrible said:


> There's a difference between being heavier and being bigger. Someone can be heavier than you but not be as imposing physically. Stop being so damn thick! No one is saying Mayweather will be massively heavier, but how that weight is comprised is going to vary depending on several factors, muscle, fat &, water retention, did someone take a big dump.
> 
> Mayweather will weigh in at close to 147 or bang on, because he's trimming down to 147, he walks around in his 150s, his 30 day weigh in was over 150. Pacquiao will make 144/145, and he eats his way up to that. IF he was naturally the same size he'd be hitting 147 every single weigh in, but he doesn't. These are facts, deny them all you like. Mayweather is naturally bigger dumba$$ - the man himself said so!!! Pacquiao happily fights at 144 catchweights, talks about going to 140. Floyd couldn't even make a 144 agreed catchweight and has never weighed in below 146. As early as 2007 he was 150 with Oscar at the weigh-in!
> 
> Against Margarito, a 150 catchweight Pacquiao weighed in at 144.6 and only managed to rehydrate up to 148.
> 
> But sure, Mayweather isn't bigger - tired of explaining things to ignorant people


Where have I ever said Pacquiao is bigger than Mayweather you fucking plank?


----------



## El-Terrible

It's your assertion that Mayweather isn't bigger than Pacquiao you stupid pillock - and it's also generally aimed at the others who deny Mayweather is bigger


----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

El-Terrible said:


> It's your assertion that Mayweather isn't bigger than Pacquiao you stupid pillock - and it's also generally aimed at the others who deny Mayweather is bigger


i think we have a prime candidate for village idiot in the person of wig.


----------



## SuckaPunch510

http://deadspin.com/dont-believe-the-hype-mayweather-pacquiao-is-not-good-1696609726

Nice litte write up


----------



## SuckaPunch510

El-Terrible said:


> It's your assertion that Mayweather isn't bigger than Pacquiao you stupid pillock - and it's also generally aimed at the others who deny Mayweather is bigger


:rofl

What the hell is a Pillock?


----------



## Jonnybravo

SuckaPunch510 said:


> :rofl
> 
> What the hell is a Pillock?


A pillock is someone who is an idiot/thicko and that is quite apt for Wig :rofl


----------



## steviebruno

Zopilote said:


> Hearns WOULD blow today's Welters out of the water..
> 
> Tommy's style is horrible for both Floyd and Manny and the rest of today's welters couldn't carry his jockstrap.. just the way it is..


Tommy Hearns is the best welter I have ever seen. Should have beaten Leonard.


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.si.com/boxing/2015/04/08...ng-techniques-manny-pacquaio-floyd-mayweather

http://www.si.com/boxing/2015/03/11/floyd-mayweather-manny-pacquiao-fight-freddie-roach-pain


----------



## Flea Man

Preview video about their respective legacies

http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/4/9...dary-legacies-record-undefeated-video-preview


----------



## dyna

Zopilote said:


> Hearns WOULD blow today's Welters out of the water..
> 
> Tommy's style is horrible for both Floyd and Manny and the rest of today's welters couldn't carry his jockstrap.. just the way it is..


While Hearns is most likely too good for Paccy, I do think Manny's style matches up well against Hearns. Certainly better than Floyd's boxing will.
Thomas preferred to be the man stalking forwards, something he can't do since Manny would be in his face as long as it lasts and Hearns will probably have a harder time getting leverage in his punches against Pacman. And he will make it a firefight.

Would be a lot more interesting than Hearns-Floyd.



steviebruno said:


> Tommy Hearns is the best welter I have ever seen. Should have beaten Leonard.


Should have but could not.


----------



## icebergisonfire

dyna said:


> While Hearns is most likely too good for Paccy, I do think Manny's style matches up well against Hearns. Certainly better than Floyd's boxing will.
> Thomas preferred to be the man stalking forwards, something he can't do since Manny would be in his face as long as it lasts and Hearns will probably have a harder time getting leverage in his punches against Pacman. And he will make it a firefight.
> 
> Would be a lot more interesting than Hearns-Floyd.
> 
> Should have but could not.


I know Manny can't get around Tommy's jab and I have my doubts that Floyd could do it successfully enough.


----------



## dyna

icebergisonfire said:


> I know Manny can't get around Tommy's jab and I have my doubts that Floyd could do it successfully enough.


Barkley could get around his jab.


----------



## bballchump11

http://www.boxingscene.com/floyd-sr...-89563?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

By Edward Chaykovsky

Floyd Mayweather Sr., father and head trainer of WBC/WBA welterweight and junior middleweight Floyd Mayweather Jr., says his son has already done enough work in the gym to beat Manny Pacquiao right now. The two champions are scheduled to fight on May 2nd at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.

Pacquiao's trainer, Freddie Roach, has publicly discussed rumors that Mayweather is getting beaten up during sparring sessions. Pacquiao's promoter, Bob Arum of Top Rank, has also heard the same information.

According to Mayweather's father, the exact opposite is taking place. He says training camp is going exceptionally well. How well? Mayweather can stop training right now and still beat Pacquiao on May 2nd, according to Floyd's father.

â€œIâ€™m going to be honest with you,â€ Mayweather Sr. said to the Las Vegas Review Journal. â€œAll of Floydâ€™s work that heâ€™s already put in, heâ€™s got enough to beat Pacquiao right now. Everything is right where we want it to be. Everything is on target.â€

Mayweather Sr. is expecting his son to land his right hand all night long. They've been working on making the right hand even faster, because Pacquiao himself is an exceptionally fast fighter.

â€œHeâ€™s physically stronger than heâ€™s been,â€ Mayweather Sr. said. â€œWe trained hard from the start, and heâ€™s got a fast right hand working. Itâ€™s so fast, Pacquiao is going to feel like heâ€™s getting jabbed, Floydâ€™s goin to hit him so often with the right.â€


----------



## icebergisonfire

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/floyd-sr...-89563?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook
> 
> By Edward Chaykovsky
> 
> Floyd Mayweather Sr., father and head trainer of WBC/WBA welterweight and junior middleweight Floyd Mayweather Jr., says his son has already done enough work in the gym to beat Manny Pacquiao right now. The two champions are scheduled to fight on May 2nd at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.
> 
> Pacquiao's trainer, Freddie Roach, has publicly discussed rumors that Mayweather is getting beaten up during sparring sessions. Pacquiao's promoter, Bob Arum of Top Rank, has also heard the same information.
> 
> According to Mayweather's father, the exact opposite is taking place. He says training camp is going exceptionally well. How well? Mayweather can stop training right now and still beat Pacquiao on May 2nd, according to Floyd's father.
> 
> â€œIâ€™m going to be honest with you,â€ Mayweather Sr. said to the Las Vegas Review Journal. â€œAll of Floydâ€™s work that heâ€™s already put in, heâ€™s got enough to beat Pacquiao right now. Everything is right where we want it to be. Everything is on target.â€
> 
> Mayweather Sr. is expecting his son to land his right hand all night long. They've been working on making the right hand even faster, because Pacquiao himself is an exceptionally fast fighter.
> 
> â€œHeâ€™s physically stronger than heâ€™s been,â€ Mayweather Sr. said. â€œWe trained hard from the start, and heâ€™s got a fast right hand working. Itâ€™s so fast, Pacquiao is going to feel like heâ€™s getting jabbed, Floydâ€™s going to hit him so often with the right.â€


We know this. On one hand, the sky is blue, on the other hand, this is why Sr. didn't speak at the press conference.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

icebergisonfire said:


> We know this. On one hand, the sky is blue, on the other hand, *this is why Sr. didn't speak at the press conference.*


why?


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Barkley could get around his jab.


Umm...he was huge, durable and took a hammering in both fights.

Thay body assault has Pac and Floyd dead on the floor before they can adjust.


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> Umm...*he was huge, durable and took a hammering in both fights.*
> 
> Thay body assault has Pac and Floyd dead on the floor before they can adjust.


The black Margarito


----------



## DobyZhee

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why?


Would you want that crackhead speaking at perhaps the biggest fight in boxing. Casual fans would be like WTF


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

DobyZhee said:


> Would you want that crackhead speaking at perhaps the biggest fight in boxing. Casual fans would be like WTF


Because hostility and animosity generates interest for fights


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Because hostility and animosity generates interest for fights


they didn't want this press conference to get out of hand. It's gay as hell, but they wanted it be formal like an NFL or NBA press conference. They were appealing to the media outlets rather than the fans here.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> they didn't want this press conference to get out of hand. It's gay as hell, but they wanted it be formal like an NFL or NBA press conference. *They were appealing to the media outlets rather than the fans here.*


Which turned out not to be the best promotional strategy.

The amount of buzz for this fight is a joke relative to Floyd-Saul, who let's best honest was basically a nobody to mainstream America


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Which turned out not to be the best promotional strategy.
> 
> The amount of buzz for this fight is a joke relative to Floyd-Saul, who let's best honest was basically a nobody to mainstream America


They had the press conference running live with ESPN and it was covered by other news outlets and they use snippets of it to promote in commercials and such. So that's good that it's suitable to be used on different news platforms that may look down on "I never met a Pakistani that could fight" type of lines :lol:

But I agree that they missed the ball. There is 5 years of built up animosity. Let the public see it. You would have guys on the radio buzzing about how much the 2 camps hate each other and how Pacquiao will have his killer instinct back


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> They had the press conference running live with ESPN and it was covered by other news outlets and they use snippets of it to promote in commercials and such. So that's good that it's suitable to be used on different news platforms that may look down on "I never met a Pakistani that could fight" type of lines :lol:
> 
> But I agree that they missed the ball. There is 5 years of built up animosity. Let the public see it. You would have guys on the radio buzzing about how much the 2 camps hate each other and how Pacquiao will have his killer instinct back


They done fucked up

Political correctness and its homosexual agents have no place in a vicious and primal activity like boxing


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> They done fucked up
> 
> Political correctness and its homosexual agents have no place in a vicious and primal activity like boxing


foreal, it sucked a lot of fun out of promotions


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> foreal, it sucked a lot of fun out of promotions


There's a Steve Jobz quote where he explains why he so brutal with people. He said he came from a working class California family not fancy origins

anyways, this homotions has tried to 'clean up' boxing. They sold out and allowed the mainstream narrative to assert itself. The problem comes down to perception. We expect grimey dudes and hood [email protected] to put up better fights than some clean cut guys

They tried to take the ghetto out of boxing for this one

idk how they thought 2 'gentlemen' facing off is the best way to go about it. More importantly I'm surprised Floyd agreed to this shit.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> There's a Steve Jobz quote where he explains why he so brutal with people. He said he came from a working class California family not fancy origins
> 
> anyways, this homotions has tried to 'clean up' boxing. They sold out and allowed the mainstream narrative to assert itself. The problem comes down to perception. We expect grimey dudes and hood [email protected] to put up better fights than some clean cut guys
> 
> They tried to take the ghetto out of boxing for this one
> 
> idk how they thought 2 'gentlemen' facing off is the best way to go about it. More importantly I'm surprised Floyd agreed to this shit.


yeah that's real talk. Roberto Duran didn't follow this narrative. He was nasty and insulted Leonard and his wife. That fight we everything you could ask for. Tyson was in some of the biggest fights ever and he did the most controversial things you can think of


----------



## icebergisonfire

I personally think that Floyd, why still of the same cloth, is trying to position himself as far as being accessible post retirement. He doesn't have the empire of Nike making Air Floyds that continues to print money so he has to change his public persona, or at least he wants to. That's my thinking.


----------



## ATrillionaire

icebergisonfire said:


> I personally think that Floyd, why still of the same cloth, is trying to position himself as far as being accessible post retirement. He doesn't have the empire of Nike making Air Floyds that continues to print money so he has to change his public persona, or at least he wants to. That's my thinking.


The way he promoted his fights has never been his problem. All those incidences of poking, plucking, punching, kicking, and slapping women killed his endorsement portfolio.


----------



## icebergisonfire

ATrillionaire said:


> The way he promoted his fights has never been his problem. All those incidences of poking, plucking, punching, kicking, and slapping women killed his endorsement portfolio.


Mike Tyson is a convicted rapist (I don't believe he did it) and he is featured in movies, cartoon on Adult Swim, and has plays. The public loves to forgive people. He will be no different.


----------



## Dillyyo

They are trying to appeal to the masses i.e. DWTS audience, and that was apparent from the get go. This fight doesn't need anymore drama to sell since we have social media and 24/7/365 tv. It's not like back in the day when antics and drama would help sell interest in the fight. They want to keep ALL potential viewers buying this PPV and that goes from Evangelicals to the homosexual and everything in between. Money is money no matter where it comes from.


----------



## Dillyyo

bballchump11 said:


> yeah that's real talk. Roberto Duran didn't follow this narrative. He was nasty and insulted Leonard and his wife. That fight we everything you could ask for. Tyson was in some of the biggest fights ever and he did the most controversial things you can think of


Different era. Duran wouldn't have even been considered as someone to have a person like Warren Buffet walk to the ring with him, but it was supposed to happen with Floyd. Yet, some stupid shit on the All Access show had Warren's adviser(s) telling him he shouldn't do it and he didn't. Trust me, if Duran had the amount of money riding on this as Floyd and Pac do, he would have been playing the same game as these guys. He might say now he wouldn't, but his drunk ass would have.


----------



## bballchump11

Dillyyo said:


> Different era. Duran wouldn't have even been considered as someone to have a person like Warren Buffet walk to the ring with him, but it was supposed to happen with Floyd. Yet, some stupid shit on the All Access show had Warren's adviser(s) telling him he shouldn't do it and he didn't. Trust me, if Duran had the amount of money riding on this as Floyd and Pac do, he would have been playing the same game as these guys. He might say now he wouldn't, but his drunk ass would have.


good point. Idk if a guy like post prison Tyson would have played along though. I think he would have attempted to do it, but messed up


----------



## icebergisonfire

Dillyyo said:


> Different era. Duran wouldn't have even been considered as someone to have a person like Warren Buffet walk to the ring with him, but it was supposed to happen with Floyd. Yet, some stupid shit on the All Access show had Warren's adviser(s) telling him he shouldn't do it and he didn't. Trust me, if Duran had the amount of money riding on this as Floyd and Pac do, he would have been playing the same game as these guys. He might say now he wouldn't, but his drunk ass would have.


This is what I'm saying. Floyd's been on shows like Kelly and Michael, totally different audience that they are reaching for here.


----------



## icebergisonfire




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

icebergisonfire said:


>


what the hell


----------



## Atlanta

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what the hell


What? Zab's family is Jewish or some subset of it. Zab is... well I don't know what the hell he is. He's worn the Star of David during fights, but I distinctly remember him thanking Jesus during a post fight interview. So who knows at this point...


----------



## steviebruno

ATrillionaire said:


> The way he promoted his fights has never been his problem. All those incidences of poking, plucking, punching, kicking, and slapping women killed his endorsement portfolio.


It never hurt Ray Leonard.


----------



## steviebruno

Atlanta said:


> What? Zab's family is Jewish or some subset of it. Zab is... well I don't know what the hell he is. He's worn the Star of David during fights, but I distinctly remember him thanking Jesus during a post fight interview. So who knows at this point...


Not all Jews reject Christ.


----------



## bioweapon

__
http://instagr.am/p/1Qg656utP4/

First post here,
For me Floyd is great, he does much running all the time, but is in the rules anyway, so.

Being mexican, I looked at him mad, destroying Canelo and putting a class over JMM. But I also never liked the usual winners, I always liked Karl Malone over Jordan, and years later I have to finally respect the GOAT.

So the same is happening here. We are watching history unfolds and I have to go with Pacman since is underdog. But if Floyd wins hes gonna reach the MJ status, a little under since Floyd has more competition with Ali and others.


----------



## Mable

Because I was underwhelmed with the official fight poster, I decided to make my own.










Should have thought beforehand though. It's like four foot wide and there's nowhere for it to go in my bungalow.


----------



## bballchump11

bioweapon said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/1Qg656utP4/
> 
> First post here,
> For me Floyd is great, he does much running all the time, but is in the rules anyway, so.
> 
> Being mexican, I looked at him mad, destroying Canelo and putting a class over JMM. But I also never liked the usual winners, I always liked Karl Malone over Jordan, and years later I have to finally respect the GOAT.
> 
> So the same is happening here. We are watching history unfolds and I have to go with Pacman since is underdog. But if Floyd wins hes gonna reach the MJ status, a little under since Floyd has more competition with Ali and others.


welcome to the forum :thumbsup


----------



## megavolt

Mable said:


> Because I was underwhelmed with the official fight poster, I decided to make my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have thought beforehand though. It's like four foot wide and there's nowhere for it to go in my bungalow.


Pretty sick. How big was the resolution on the fighter images? Or did you have to do a lot of blurring


----------



## Bogotazo

Mable said:


> Because I was underwhelmed with the official fight poster, I decided to make my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have thought beforehand though. It's like four foot wide and there's nowhere for it to go in my bungalow.


That's awesome man.


----------



## megavolt

It'd look neat as a banner-like poster if he trimmed off the excess black on top. Leave the names out or drop them lower and add the remaining watermarks on the bottom from the official-TR, may promos, tecate, mgm


----------



## Mable

megavolt said:


> Pretty sick. How big was the resolution on the fighter images? Or did you have to do a lot of blurring


The original images of the fighters were like 2000x1300, I had to scale them up to about 9000x6500 (300 pixels per inch, as opposed to the original 70) to stop it pixelating at all when it was printed.


----------



## Drunkenboat

Bogotazo said:


> http://www.si.com/boxing/2015/04/08...ng-techniques-manny-pacquaio-floyd-mayweather
> 
> http://www.si.com/boxing/2015/03/11/floyd-mayweather-manny-pacquiao-fight-freddie-roach-pain


I noticed how frail Freddie has been looking for this fight. His neck seems especially fucked up. I suppose his parkinson's is worse with all the stress he must be under.


----------



## quincy k

Drunkenboat said:


> I noticed how frail Freddie has been looking for this fight. His neck seems especially fucked up. I suppose his parkinson's is worse with all the stress he must be under.


why would roach be stressed? its not like hes getting into the ring. if anyone is going to be stressed it will be floyd sr.

check out mayweather getting all salty and frisky and stressed out over his fighter before the hatton/paq fight while roach is all calm and collected






roach just embarassed sr in this video.

all the hbo people just laughing at floyd sr at the end for the fool that he is


----------



## voodoo5

Drunkenboat said:


> I noticed how frail Freddie has been looking for this fight. His neck seems especially fucked up. I suppose his parkinson's is worse with all the stress he must be under.


Parkinson's is progressively degenerative. It will continue to get worse.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/team-pacquiao-lock-down-wild-card-gym--89674


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Drunkenboat

quincy k said:


> why would roach be stressed? its not like hes getting into the ring. if anyone is going to be stressed it will be floyd sr.
> 
> check out mayweather getting all salty and frisky and stressed out over his fighter before the hatton/paq fight while roach is all calm and collected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roach just embarassed sr in this video.
> 
> all the hbo people just laughing at floyd sr at the end for the fool that he is


Have you ever dealt with the media or been the centre of an event? It gets very tiring and stressful.


----------



## Drunkenboat

voodoo5 said:


> Parkinson's is progressively degenerative. It will continue to get worse.


Everybody knows that. Stress has a particular influence on the severity of the symptoms.


----------



## Chinny

Still no real news on tickets. It's a farce. If and when I can't get a ticket I want to sort closed circuit at an MGM venue, but won't do that until......:fire


----------



## coldfire

Even the Pacquao camp is wandering about tickets since it was the Mayweather camp who's in control of the tickets. Pacquiao said his own family doesn't have tickets yet.


----------



## El-Terrible

This is what happens when a promotional company with no clue about promoting a boxing event of this size is in charge. Arum was right, it's no surprise really.


----------



## quincy k

Drunkenboat said:


> Have you ever dealt with the media or been the centre of an event? It gets very tiring and stressful.


yes, and most rationale people would think that it gets very tiring and stressful for mayweather sr as well. did you even watch the video?

like i said, if anyone is stressed here it is floyd sr whose trying to protect his sons zero. imo, paq and roach have substatially less stress as not only has manny lost hes lost by ko.


----------



## Flea Man

Flea Man said:


> Preview video about their respective legacies
> 
> http://www.badlefthook.com/2015/4/9...dary-legacies-record-undefeated-video-preview


In case anyone missed this. A discussion about their legacies and who can gain most with a win.


----------



## ..TheUzi..

Flea Man said:


> In case anyone missed this. A discussion about their legacies and who can gain most with a win.


Pretty good listen, Flea.


----------



## bballchump11

quincy k said:


> yes, and most rationale people would think that it gets very tiring and stressful for mayweather sr as well. did you even watch the video?
> 
> like i said, if anyone is stressed here it is floyd sr whose trying to protect his sons zero. imo, paq and roach have substatially less stress as not only has manny lost hes lost by ko.


he's just saying that since Freddie has the media in his face constantly and he has from his own quote "The biggest fight of his life", he may have more stress on him than normal and it is affecting his condition. Floyd Sr. probably has more stress, but he's just speaking on why Roach's Parkinson is looking bad recently.

I also noticed this before that Freddie looks ok throughout most the year, but when Manny gets closer to a fight, he starts to look worse


----------



## Trash Bags

MÃ©xico estÃ¡ con Mayweather!! I hope he fucks that boy up! Viva Mayweather!


----------



## Flea Man

..TheUzi.. said:


> Pretty good listen, Flea.


:good


----------



## bballchump11

cool read, this ranks all 47 Mayweather's fights from worst to best

http://www.complex.com/sports/2015/...ial&utm_campaign=srsr&sr_source=lift_facebook


----------



## Zopilote

Trash Bags said:


> *MÃ©xico estÃ¡ con Mayweather!!* I hope he fucks that boy up! Viva Mayweather!


:lol:

Nel pastel

At least not from what I've seen


----------



## Trash Bags

Zopilote said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nel pastel
> 
> At least not from what I've seen


I can't root for the Mexican Killer, man. Neither can you. You'd be in direct violation of the codes.


----------



## Zopilote

Trash Bags said:


> I can't root for the Mexican Killer, man. Neither can you. You'd be in direct violation of the codes.


The "Mexican Killer" got mexicuted by the JUAN. Time to move on from that. We seen Pactards become extinct, with the exception of the few who are true boxing fans..time to see the same happen to the Flomo population.

Besides, a Pac win makes Dinamita's KO over him all that much sweeter! :deal

PERO at the end of the day, if you want to root for Floyd that's cool. Im going for Manny on this one. :good


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Zopilote said:


> *The "Mexican Killer" got mexicuted by the JUAN.* Time to move on from that. We seen Pactards become extinct, with the exception of the few who are true boxing fans..time to see the same happen to the Flomo population.
> 
> Besides, a Pac win makes Dinamita's KO over him all that much sweeter! :deal
> 
> PERO at the end of the day, if you want to root for Floyd that's cool. Im going for Manny on this one. :good


yep he didn't just get executed

foo got CLAPPED

how often you see a foo lying there unconscious for over 2 minutes

that's extremely rare in boxing

Even REAL knockout artist Hearnz didn't do it to Robearto(e)

emmanuel robbed a Mexi G in their prior fight and received a cruel and unusual punishment in return

only foos who can fuck with Mexi fighters on a long term basis is Slique Black


----------



## Bogotazo

Ronda Rousey


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

why does mr anti gay marriage emmanuel got his arm wrapped around a man. matter a fact who is that man


Bogotazo said:


> Ronda Rousey


----------



## Carpe Diem

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why does mr anti gay marriage emmanuel got his arm wrapped around a man. matter a fact who is that man


Ruslan Provodnikov.


----------



## Bogotazo

:verysad


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Bogotazo said:


> Carpe Diem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:
> 
> 
> 
> why does mr anti gay marriage emmanuel got his arm wrapped around a man. matter a fact who is that man
> 
> 
> 
> Ruslan Provodnikov.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :verysad
Click to expand...

That's what I call a got em


----------



## LayItDown

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why does mr anti gay marriage emmanuel got his arm wrapped around a man. matter a fact who is that man


- Floyd will win but at least Rousey is sitting on her millions. At least you're making comments on a boxing forum though...


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

LayItDown said:


> - Floyd will win but at least Rousey is sitting on her millions. At least you're making comments on a boxing forum though...


Floyd is a disruptive innovator. When it all said and done Floyd will have a greater lasting impact in boxing and sports in general than that blond man

Unless you can devise a way for us to benefit off the blond man's millions it is of no relevance to me


----------



## megavolt

I dunno who this chick is but she has recent stuff on TeamPac on her instagram (found on the scene)


__
http://instagr.am/p/1cAwOsTL7F/


__
http://instagr.am/p/1cBJd1TL7x/


----------



## Flea Man

bballchump11 said:


> cool read, this ranks all 47 Mayweather's fights from worst to best
> 
> http://www.complex.com/sports/2015/...ial&utm_campaign=srsr&sr_source=lift_facebook


Far better one coming out for Maxim very soon.


----------



## Chinny

Flea Man said:


> Far better one coming out for Maxim very soon.


You been commissioned by Maxim Flea?? Just remember who your internet buddies are when those Maxim party invites come in.


----------



## Flea Man

Chinny said:


> You been commissioned by Maxim Flea?? Just remember who your internet buddies are when those Maxim party invites come in.


:lol: Not me mate, but my colleague. I've been involved in the piece though.


----------



## Carpe Diem

megavolt said:


> I dunno who this chick is but she has recent stuff on TeamPac on her instagram (found on the scene)
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/1cAwOsTL7F/
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/1cBJd1TL7x/


Former Tennis player and now a reporter. She looks great for a 49-year-old.


----------



## bballchump11

Flea Man said:


> Far better one coming out for Maxim very soon.


yeah I posted that link before reading it. I don't know how they're ranking them, but their list is off


----------



## bballchump11

Mayweather's interview with Katie Couric is up

http://news.yahoo.com/floyd-mayweather-on--fight-of-the-century-145423614.html


----------



## KOTF

You could watch this shit for $200 in Portland!


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Portland/comments/329iep


----------



## gander tasco




----------



## randomwalk

Sad they aren't doing more of this....


----------



## Chex31

randomwalk said:


> Sad they aren't doing more of this....


if only Floyd was still with HBO..


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/pacquiao-it-time-floyd-mayweather-lose--89735

http://www.boxingscene.com/manny-pacquiaos-form-excels-sparring-break--89742


----------



## thehook13

David hasselhoff is TMT


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## SouthPaw

Floyd's media day. He starts 2:33:20


----------



## Lester1583

Bogotazo said:


> GIFS!!! GIFS everywhere!!!





bballchump11 said:


> Get up, Floyd! Get UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP!!!!


The official poster has been released:


----------



## voodoo5

The more I see of both fighters, the more my head is going with Pac.
Before, I was putting my money on a SD win by FM. 

No, I am seeing a Manny win, with a stoppage not out of the question.


----------



## bballchump11

Lester1583 said:


> The official poster has been released:


:lol: that's funny


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bjl12

voodoo5 said:


> The more I see of both fighters, the more my head is going with Pac.
> Before, I was putting my money on a SD win by FM.
> 
> No, I am seeing a Manny win, with a stoppage not out of the question.


Manny's only chance (for me) is to blitzkrieg early and often. Overwhelm Floyd and get some KD's going. That would rattle Floyd big time. If not, his lunging is going to be the death of him as Floyd will inevitably counter him to death.


----------



## Bogotazo

voodoo5 said:


> The more I see of both fighters, the more my head is going with Pac.
> Before, I was putting my money on a SD win by FM.
> 
> No, I am seeing a Manny win, with a stoppage not out of the question.


Why?


----------



## voodoo5

Bogotazo said:


> Why?


I dont know; perhaps a combination of factors.
When I fought I would watch for certain things in other fighters.
I still do, although its harder to watch for these things via computer screens.


----------



## Bogotazo

voodoo5 said:


> I dont know; perhaps a combination of factors.
> When I fought I would watch for certain things in other fighters.
> I still do, although its harder to watch for these things via computer screens.


So what do you see? I'm just curious.


----------



## voodoo5

Demeanor, which some ascribe to cold certainty on FM's part, and some ascribe to fear; I ascribe to just a lack of confidence that was present before. 
In what I have seen for training, he looks flat; he is fast, and muscle memory can make so many things look great, but his mit work with uncle rog looks almost bored now, and sloppy. Timing ever so slightly off.
He looks over trained; as in his peak was last week. Its a look that is hard to quantify for people unless you are used to training fighters. I could be wrong, but I think he looks almost discoloured, althought that is not quite the right word.
Ali looked awesome in camp for Holmes. Hitting the speed bag so fast, dancing, skipping; crazy training. But, something was not there. I am not sure, but I suspect I am seeing the same thing.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.abs-cbnnews.com/video/sports/04/15/15/roach-pacquiao-ready-mega-bout



voodoo5 said:


> Demeanor, which some ascribe to cold certainty on FM's part, and some ascribe to fear; I ascribe to just a lack of confidence that was present before.
> In what I have seen for training, he looks flat; he is fast, and muscle memory can make so many things look great, but his mit work with uncle rog looks almost bored now, and sloppy. Timing ever so slightly off.
> He looks over trained; as in his peak was last week. Its a look that is hard to quantify for people unless you are used to training fighters. I could be wrong, but I think he looks almost discoloured, althought that is not quite the right word.
> Ali looked awesome in camp for Holmes. Hitting the speed bag so fast, dancing, skipping; crazy training. But, something was not there. I am not sure, but I suspect I am seeing the same thing.


Thanks, always good to hear thoughts that go against the grain, especially when backed by experience.


----------



## thehook13

Breaking down the some of the money figures


----------



## bballchump11

thehook13 said:


> Breaking down the some of the money figures


I hate Michelle Beadle. Matter a fact, I hate that show also and Lampley


----------



## tommygun711

voodoo5 said:


> Demeanor, which some ascribe to cold certainty on FM's part, and some ascribe to fear; I ascribe to just a lack of confidence that was present before.
> In what I have seen for training, he looks flat; he is fast, and muscle memory can make so many things look great, but his mit work with uncle rog looks almost bored now, and sloppy. Timing ever so slightly off.
> He looks over trained; as in his peak was last week. Its a look that is hard to quantify for people unless you are used to training fighters. I could be wrong, but I think he looks almost discoloured, althought that is not quite the right word.
> Ali looked awesome in camp for Holmes. Hitting the speed bag so fast, dancing, skipping; crazy training. But, something was not there. I am not sure, but I suspect I am seeing the same thing.


Man Ali looked sick in his camp for holmes.

You crazy for that comparison.


----------



## thehook13

bballchump11 said:


> I hate Michelle Beadle. Matter a fact, I hate that show also and Lampley


Go watch your mate "skip bayliss" :rofl

Or whatevers on showtime promoting tmt


----------



## voodoo5

tommygun711 said:


> Man Ali looked sick in his camp for holmes.
> 
> You crazy for that comparison.


Just illustrating a point. Mayweather doesnt look the same to me. I wish I could see more of Pac.


----------



## bballchump11

thehook13 said:


> Go watch your mate "skip bayliss" :rofl
> 
> Or whatevers on showtime promoting tmt


you're mad because I don't like the bitch Michelle Beadle who also works for ESPN 2 as well as Skip Bayless :huh


----------



## thehook13

bballchump11 said:


> you're mad because I don't like the bitch Michelle Beadle who also works for ESPN 2 as well as Skip Bayless :huh


Im not mad at all mate i just dont care who she is or who you like. Go watch both or neither. Zero fucks given.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## browsing

voodoo5 said:


> Demeanor, which some ascribe to cold certainty on FM's part, and some ascribe to fear; I ascribe to just a lack of confidence that was present before.
> In what I have seen for training, he looks flat; he is fast, and muscle memory can make so many things look great, but his mit work with uncle rog looks almost bored now, and sloppy. Timing ever so slightly off.
> He looks over trained; as in his peak was last week. Its a look that is hard to quantify for people unless you are used to training fighters. I could be wrong, but I think he looks almost discoloured, althought that is not quite the right word.
> Ali looked awesome in camp for Holmes. Hitting the speed bag so fast, dancing, skipping; crazy training. But, something was not there. I am not sure, but I suspect I am seeing the same thing.


The confidence is in your preparation not your performance and I think Floyd is in a meditative state. I've ascribed his demeanor to someone mentally in preparation, sort of like ardent students before a test or during the final process of an important thesis, or during rote The confidence is in your preparation not your performance and I think Floyd is in a meditative state.

As far as timing being off with his Uncle roger, anyone with eyes can see that Uncle Roger looks completely out of it and not Mayweather himself, Roger's disease has definitely dampened his crispness and I hope Floyd has someone else to work him on pads because I'd hate for Roger's inability to perform be detrimental to Floyd's own performance.


----------



## voodoo5

browsing said:


> The confidence is in your preparation not your performance and I think Floyd is in a meditative state. I've ascribed his demeanor to someone mentally in preparation, sort of like ardent students before a test or during the final process of an important thesis, or during rote The confidence is in your preparation not your performance and I think Floyd is in a meditative state.
> 
> As far as timing being off with his Uncle roger, anyone with eyes can see that Uncle Roger looks completely out of it and not Mayweather himself, Roger's disease has definitely dampened his crispness and I hope Floyd has someone else to work him on pads because I'd hate for Roger's inability to perform be detrimental to Floyd's own performance.


I know what you are saying. I get it. I just think that as we have never seen FM in this state, its new to him. All it takes is that one second guess on his part to sew the seeds of doubt. He knows that his zero means squat, just like Manny's losses mean squat. So what that FM beat JMM. Mab fought JMM to a decision, giving him fits, not getting credit for a knockdown, etc. Yet Many demolished MAB. So, its a clear issue of styles. We all know (or should know) that styles make fights, and just because you beat the man, that beat the man, doesnt mean you will beat the man. Now, Floyd, in all of his boxing wisdom, knows this for certain. 
He knows this is a bad style match up for him. If we step back, and take off our fanboy hats for a bit, it is quite obvious. That does not mean I am saying he is going to lose; I have the luxury of being an observer with no desire to see either man win or lose. Its just a good match up I want to see. But if we step back, look at it objectively, everything about this fight is different for Floyd. Thats why my head is moving slowly towards the Manny win scenario.


----------



## steviebruno

voodoo5 said:


> I know what you are saying. I get it. I just think that as we have never seen FM in this state, its new to him. All it takes is that one second guess on his part to sew the seeds of doubt. He knows that his zero means squat, just like Manny's losses mean squat. So what that FM beat JMM. Mab fought JMM to a decision, giving him fits, not getting credit for a knockdown, etc. Yet Many demolished MAB. So, its a clear issue of styles. We all know (or should know) that styles make fights, and just because you beat the man, that beat the man, doesnt mean you will beat the man. Now, Floyd, in all of his boxing wisdom, knows this for certain.
> He knows this is a bad style match up for him. If we step back, and take off our fanboy hats for a bit, it is quite obvious. That does not mean I am saying he is going to lose; I have the luxury of being an observer with no desire to see either man win or lose. Its just a good match up I want to see. But if we step back, look at it objectively, everything about this fight is different for Floyd. Thats why my head is moving slowly towards the Manny win scenario.


So you're picking Manny just for the hell of it. No need to analyze.


----------



## icebergisonfire

voodoo5 said:


> I know what you are saying. I get it. I just think that as we have never seen FM in this state, its new to him. All it takes is that one second guess on his part to sew the seeds of doubt. He knows that his zero means squat, just like Manny's losses mean squat. So what that FM beat JMM. Mab fought JMM to a decision, giving him fits, not getting credit for a knockdown, etc. Yet Many demolished MAB. So, its a clear issue of styles. We all know (or should know) that styles make fights, and just because you beat the man, that beat the man, doesnt mean you will beat the man. Now, Floyd, in all of his boxing wisdom, knows this for certain.
> *He knows this is a bad style match up for him. If we step back, and take off our fanboy hats for a bit, it is quite obvious.* That does not mean I am saying he is going to lose; I have the luxury of being an observer with no desire to see either man win or lose. Its just a good match up I want to see. But if we step back, look at it objectively, everything about this fight is different for Floyd. Thats why my head is moving slowly towards the Manny win scenario.


For the three people that fought Floyd the closest, Manny has next to nothing in common with them. I get that everyone has their own opinion but I'm at a loss for words for the bolded. They were bigger, Manny is smaller than Floyd, they had a jab, again, Manny, not so much while they controlled the geography of the fight with footwork. Floyd is going to be walking and dancing all over the mat on May 2nd. Keith Thurman is a tougher fight for Floyd than Manny Pacquiao is.


----------



## voodoo5

steviebruno said:


> So you're picking Manny just for the hell of it. No need to analyze.


LOL. I would not quite say that.
I have analysed and picked apart every fight I have watched, going back a long time. All of the fighters I have cornered locally too.
As I said originally, there are many reasons I am picking Manny, or, better said, erring on the side of a Manny win. Really, I am more curious. As a fighter, I just want this fight to happen to see for myself. 
I have been wrong on so many occasions, even when I did indepth analysis. From Forest-Mayorga (1 and 2) to Morrison-Ruddock, to countless others. Analysis can only bring to a good average average in the fight game when your picking. No one bats 100.
Looking at styles, and FM's demeanor, I am slowly erring on the side of Manny. I could change my mind tomorrow. Looking at previous fights (and fights from 5 yrs ago when both guys were different fighters) is pointless to a certain extent.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## browsing

voodoo5 said:


> I know what you are saying. I get it. *I just think that as we have never seen FM in this state, its new to him.* All it takes is that one second guess on his part to sew the seeds of doubt. He knows that his zero means squat, just like Manny's losses mean squat. So what that FM beat JMM. Mab fought JMM to a decision, giving him fits, not getting credit for a knockdown, etc. Yet Many demolished MAB. So, its a clear issue of styles. We all know (or should know) that styles make fights, and just because you beat the man, that beat the man, doesnt mean you will beat the man. Now, Floyd, in all of his boxing wisdom, knows this for certain.
> He knows this is a bad style match up for him. If we step back, and take off our fanboy hats for a bit, it is quite obvious. That does not mean I am saying he is going to lose; I have the luxury of being an observer with no desire to see either man win or lose. Its just a good match up I want to see. But if we step back, look at it objectively, everything about this fight is different for Floyd. Thats why my head is moving slowly towards the Manny win scenario.


I have to disagree with you entirely and I think you're buying into your own persona of Floyd as opposed to paying attention to how he actually is and has been.

If you go back to 2007 before the Oscar De La Hoya fight, Floyd was the exact same way he is now in public, in private. He was still meditating on the fight behind the scenes despite the showmanship he had to display to sell.






There is another clip out there (I can't remember where, maybe in a 24/7?) of Floyd's demeanor, as displayed here, being more prominent, he's always had this blank faced, meditative dialed in demeanor going for him, I think now, in his later years, it's just more pronounced in public as opposed to in private because he's got nothing left to sell or prove.

I remember reading this magazine article in Sports Illustrated way back when, that stuck with me till now, so I dug it up (it to is from the DeLa Hoya fight)



> IN A LAS VEGAS gym, far from the boardrooms, Floyd Mayweather Jr. chops at a heavy bag, slowly circling it, punch by punch. "I like [whomp!] having [whomp!] $10,000 [whomp!] in my [whomp!] pocket." His personal videographer, who has eight years' worth of film to edit so far, revolves with him, trying to keep out of the way of Mayweather's personal photographer, who is in similar orbit. "I like [whomp!] having a [whomp!] cook [whomp!]. I like [whomp!] having [whomp!] a driver." Two assigned punch counters (one is counting by hand--"seven, eight, nine, 2,000!"--the other clicking on a small device for backup) move with him, adding to the effect of a small but needlessly complicated planetary system. Mayweather chops away, narrating his lifestyle, as if his work here requires explanation. "I like [whomp!] having [whomp!] a big house." The entourage shuffles along in cycloid congestion, documenting and affirming, until Mayweather suddenly drops his arms, not so much because they are tired as because he has begun to repeat himself. Above all, it seems, he likes having (whomp!) $10,000 in his pocket. Everyone is pleased with the drill, clapping and whistling. The man with the clicker shows me the count: 6,261. I remember now that Mayweather had, altogether spontaneously, set out to "crack off" 1,000 straight punches, to the delight and astonishment of the crowd gathered near the ring. He has (whomp!) overshot.


full article here http://www.si.com/vault/2007/05/07/100025562/golden-boy-vs-pretty-boy

I'm not commenting on styles, I'm simply highlight the demeanor people are noticing for this fight and affirming that he's always been this way. This demeanor is the same he's always had, people are just selective attentive to it now, when in actuality, Floyd has always been meditative and focused leading up to fights.


----------



## bballchump11

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12700054

Floyd explains a little about what he and Pacquiao talked about at the Heat game


----------



## bballchump11

And @browsing @voodoo5 the demeanor I see with Floyd right now is a meditative as well. It's an extreme focus and he's in the "zone". It the same blank look you see him have walking from the dressing room sometimes.

Some could interpret it as a scared ore worried face and some of it is.










But that also helps drive Floyd and puts him more into the "zone". Instead of getting that right before entering the ring, he's keeping that all through training camp and based off the reports we've heard in camp, it's paying off.

This is a good thing to consider as well


----------



## gander tasco

__
http://instagr.am/p/1gcAfQwspC/


----------



## Bogotazo

[video]http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sport/boxing-mma/pacquiao/90070-cotto-helps-pacquiao-prepare-mayweather-roach?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=referral[/video]


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> I know what you are saying. I get it. I just think that as we have never seen FM in this state, its new to him. All it takes is that one second guess on his part to sew the seeds of doubt. He knows that his zero means squat, just like Manny's losses mean squat. So what that FM beat JMM. Mab fought JMM to a decision, giving him fits, not getting credit for a knockdown, etc. Yet Many demolished MAB. So, its a clear issue of styles. We all know (or should know) that styles make fights, and just because you beat the man, that beat the man, doesnt mean you will beat the man. Now, Floyd, in all of his boxing wisdom, knows this for certain.
> He knows this is a bad style match up for him. If we step back, and take off our fanboy hats for a bit, it is quite obvious. That does not mean I am saying he is going to lose; I have the luxury of being an observer with no desire to see either man win or lose. Its just a good match up I want to see. But if we step back, look at it objectively, everything about this fight is different for Floyd. Thats why my head is moving slowly towards the Manny win scenario.


This isn't the first time FLoyd has been fairly quiet coming into a fight. Robert and Marcos can tell you that.

When FLoyd clearly stepped up to emmanuel's diplomatic shying away from confrontations AZZ at the basketball game, you also attempted to spin it as a negative towards Floyd. Never mind that it was a bold action that showed Floyd wants to give emmanuel a beating.

What's really happening here is you see yourself in emmanuel, so you push a pro emmanuel agenda without knowing it.

You request us to take off our fanboy hats and entertain the idea of emmanuel being a bad style match up. But in the same breath you fail to acknowledge emmanuel getting beat by a cerebral counterpuncher more than once.

In addition you make insinuations about Floyd because he's taking a different approach in this buildup, but your mouth is zipped about emmanuel's dollar store trash talk, something that's also out of character.


----------



## bjl12

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This isn't the first time FLoyd has been fairly quiet coming into a fight. Robert and Marcos can tell you that.
> 
> When FLoyd clearly stepped up to emmanuel's diplomatic shying away from confrontations AZZ at the basketball game, you also attempted to spin it as a negative towards Floyd. Never mind that it was a bold action that showed Floyd wants to give emmanuel a beating.
> 
> What's really happening here is you see yourself in emmanuel, so you push a pro emmanuel agenda without knowing it.
> 
> You request us to take off our fanboy hats and entertain the idea of emmanuel being a bad style match up. But in the same breath you fail to acknowledge emmanuel getting beat by a cerebral counterpuncher more than once.
> 
> In addition you make insinuations about Floyd because he's taking a different approach in this buildup, but your mouth is zipped about emmanuel's dollar store trash talk, something that's also out of character.


I kind of agree with this. It was Floyd who approached Manny, in person, in front of thousands of people, and dictated the conversation. It was Floyd who told Manny, in person, that he has to be the B side at the hotel. Floyd was the one who actively made this fight happen - despite the fact that Manny/Arum were pushing yet another lie in the media (about signing an imaginary contract).

Now people want to say Floyd's scared? I just don't get it. Floyd's usually much louder than he's being, but the last two times I can remember him being this quiet was for the Cotto and Mosley fights. Floyd was especially quiet during the Mosley fight. The only thing Floyd said during the Mosley fight was that Mosley had previously used PED's. That's literally the only thing and it's also an objective fact...so it really wasn't trash talk. Floyd was nothing but respectful with Cotto and everything was pleasantries. Even the weigh-in/face-off was kind of weak for both of those fights.

Is Floyd being quiet? Yes. What can we say that implies? If we're basing it off history...nothing. But, the guys 38 years old...any day could be his last in this sport. However, if Floyd loses (and I really hope it's not to pacquiao simply b/c of his fans) it won't be overly surprising. Floyd's getting nothing but rave reviews from his gym mates...so we know Floyd is taking this very seriously. The only drawback could be that Floyd *could* potentially overtrain. Hard to believe because this is his fucking 48th fight...so he probably knows what he's doing for the most part. But that's the only thing I can take away as being a negative.

I still expect a good fight and there will be some fireworks. The styles are too different for there not to be. I can't see Floyd making this completely boring - not with the way Manny's commitment seems to be. Really looking forward to this Saturday for..........FINALLY SOME FUCKING COVERAGE

SIDE NOTE: HBO/SHOWTIME SHIT THE FUCKING BED HERE.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bjl12 said:


> I kind of agree with this. It was Floyd who approached Manny, in person, in front of thousands of people, and dictated the conversation. It was Floyd who told Manny, in person, that he has to be the B side at the hotel. Floyd was the one who actively made this fight happen - despite the fact that Manny/Arum were pushing yet another lie in the media (about signing an imaginary contract).
> 
> Now people want to say Floyd's scared? I just don't get it. Floyd's usually much louder than he's being, but the last two times I can remember him being this quiet was for the Cotto and Mosley fights. Floyd was especially quiet during the Mosley fight. The only thing Floyd said during the Mosley fight was that Mosley had previously used PED's. That's literally the only thing and it's also an objective fact...so it really wasn't trash talk. Floyd was nothing but respectful with Cotto and everything was pleasantries. Even the weigh-in/face-off was kind of weak for both of those fights.
> 
> Is Floyd being quiet? Yes. What can we say that implies? If we're basing it off history...nothing. But, the guys 38 years old...any day could be his last in this sport. However, if Floyd loses (and I really hope it's not to pacquiao simply b/c of his fans) it won't be overly surprising. Floyd's getting nothing but rave reviews from his gym mates...so we know Floyd is taking this very seriously. The only drawback could be that Floyd *could* potentially overtrain. Hard to believe because this is his fucking 48th fight...so he probably knows what he's doing for the most part. But that's the only thing I can take away as being a negative.
> 
> I still expect a good fight and there will be some fireworks. The styles are too different for there not to be. I can't see Floyd making this completely boring - not with the way Manny's commitment seems to be. Really looking forward to this Saturday for..........FINALLY SOME FUCKING COVERAGE
> 
> SIDE NOTE: HBO/SHOWTIME SHIT THE FUCKING BED HERE.


It has been a few years since the Mosley fight.

I would say Floyd verbally abused Shane harder outside of the ring than he did any other opponent.

"Tell jin to cut me your check."

"Shane Mosley says FLoyd Mayweather fights for money. YOu dumb motherfucker I'm a prizefighter of course I fight for money."

"YOur suit is off the rack."

etc


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Floyd made Shane feel so beta that Shane had to go onto 24 7 and say

"HE DOESN'T MEAN ANY OF THAT."

You know who says those kind of lines in real life. Women who have just been punished by their man for getting out of line.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It has been a few years since the Mosley fight.
> 
> I would say Floyd verbally abused Shane harder outside of the ring than he did any other opponent.
> 
> "Tell jin to cut me your check."
> 
> "Shane Mosley says FLoyd Mayweather fights for money. YOu dumb motherfucker I'm a prizefighter of course I fight for money."
> 
> "YOur suit is off the rack."
> 
> etc


Mosley tried to embarrass Floyd and massively disrespected him. Floyd was pissed


----------



## gander tasco

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/588865093552607232


----------



## TSOL

I originally had Pac picked to win this one...










I change my mind. :smile


----------



## Drunkenboat

bjl12 said:


> I kind of agree with this. It was Floyd who approached Manny, in person, in front of thousands of people, and dictated the conversation. It was Floyd who told Manny, in person, that he has to be the B side at the hotel. Floyd was the one who actively made this fight happen - despite the fact that Manny/Arum were pushing yet another lie in the media (about signing an imaginary contract).
> 
> Now people want to say Floyd's scared? I just don't get it. Floyd's usually much louder than he's being, but the last two times I can remember him being this quiet was for the Cotto and Mosley fights. Floyd was especially quiet during the Mosley fight. The only thing Floyd said during the Mosley fight was that Mosley had previously used PED's. That's literally the only thing and it's also an objective fact...so it really wasn't trash talk. Floyd was nothing but respectful with Cotto and everything was pleasantries. Even the weigh-in/face-off was kind of weak for both of those fights.
> 
> Is Floyd being quiet? Yes. What can we say that implies? If we're basing it off history...nothing. But, the guys 38 years old...any day could be his last in this sport. However, if Floyd loses (and I really hope it's not to pacquiao simply b/c of his fans) it won't be overly surprising. Floyd's getting nothing but rave reviews from his gym mates...so we know Floyd is taking this very seriously. The only drawback could be that Floyd *could* potentially overtrain. Hard to believe because this is his fucking 48th fight...so he probably knows what he's doing for the most part. But that's the only thing I can take away as being a negative.
> 
> I still expect a good fight and there will be some fireworks. The styles are too different for there not to be. I can't see Floyd making this completely boring - not with the way Manny's commitment seems to be. Really looking forward to this Saturday for..........FINALLY SOME FUCKING COVERAGE
> 
> SIDE NOTE: HBO/SHOWTIME SHIT THE FUCKING BED HERE.


What I think the Cotto, Mosley and Pac fights have in common is that PBF respects the fighters. I dont think he ever dismisses a fighter, but I think he looked down upon Ortiz, Guerrero and Maidana. After seeing the Stephen A Smith interview I do think he has nothing really against pacquaio and respects the man's skills.

For some people it's sometimes hard to think that just because flomos hate pactards, it doesnt mean PBF hates pacman.


----------



## Flea Man

TSOL said:


> I originally had Pac picked to win this one...
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I change my mind. :smile


----------



## tonys333




----------



## coldfire

http://blogs.wsj.com/dailyfix/2015/04/17/fight-tickets/

*Tickets Still Not on Sale to Public for Pacquiao-Mayweather*



> The impasse has left fans in the dark, and ticket brokers perplexed. â€Itâ€™s bizarre; normally thereâ€™s a public sale 10 weeks before the fight,â€ said Connor Gregoire, an analyst for Seatgeek.com. â€œTo our knowledge no one has a printed ticket in their hands right now.â€Mayweatherâ€™s promoter, Leonard Ellerbe, said Tuesday that tickets would go on sale this week for the May 2 fight, but MGM officials have been tight-lipped about their availability. The hotel issued a statement Friday saying there would be a â€œlimited number of tickets available for saleâ€ and that it is working with promoters to finalize a date for their release.
> The fight was always going to be a tough ticket, with announced prices of $1,500 to $7,500 in the 16,500-seat Grand Garden arena. But those prices have already tripled in the resale market even before tickets are available, and the two camps and the MGM have been dickering over how many seatsâ€"and at what price levelâ€"each party gets.
> Pacquiaoâ€™s manager, Michael Koncz, blamed the Mayweather camp for holding up the ticket sales, saying they have refused to sign a term sheet negotiated months earlier that specified the allotments.
> â€œItâ€™s a real mess right now,â€ Koncz said. â€œI can only surmise the motivation is greed and an attempt to manipulate the tickets, otherwise why the holdup? Iâ€™m more than a little upset theyâ€™re not for sale t the public.â€


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This isn't the first time FLoyd has been fairly quiet coming into a fight. Robert and Marcos can tell you that.
> 
> When FLoyd clearly stepped up to emmanuel's diplomatic shying away from confrontations AZZ at the basketball game, you also attempted to spin it as a negative towards Floyd. Never mind that it was a bold action that showed Floyd wants to give emmanuel a beating.
> 
> What's really happening here is you see yourself in emmanuel, so you push a pro emmanuel agenda without knowing it.
> 
> You request us to take off our fanboy hats and entertain the idea of emmanuel being a bad style match up. But in the same breath you fail to acknowledge emmanuel getting beat by a cerebral counterpuncher more than once.
> 
> In addition you make insinuations about Floyd because he's taking a different approach in this buildup, but your mouth is zipped about emmanuel's dollar store trash talk, something that's also out of character.


Not really, but good try.
I waiver on my call. As I said, I am an observer. No need to be right or wrong.
I am not pro either fighter, but its clear that is how you think now. 
I am going for beers now.


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Trash Bags

Mayweather es el que mÃ¡s rifa. NÃºmero uno!


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I'm going with my initial decision on this fight. 

Floyd will eat Manny up. Manny will probably get some punches off early in the fight like most of Floyd's opponents have, then after the 3rd round it will start getting ugly. It's really up to Floyd in whether he plays it safe or goes for the stoppage.

I plan on putting 10k that Floyd wins the fight. I'm not really sure if I should get specific in my bet or not because I'll be pissed if I bet Floyd to win by decision and he ends up knocking him out. So I'll play it safe and say 10k on Floyd winning the fight.

I hope all the annoying ass Pac fans just go away after this. I'm tired of this 5 year shit talking back and forth build up. They need to just..... go. away


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## BoxingGenius27

Bogotazo said:


>


Stallone is the man


----------



## bjl12

BoxingGenius27 said:


> Stallone is the man


He's a dumb racist lugnut


----------



## BoxingGenius27

bjl12 said:


> He's a dumb racist lugnut


Lol racist against who?


----------



## DobyZhee

bjl12 said:


> He's a dumb racist lugnut


Against his costars Mr. T, Carl Weathers,Terry Crews and Wesley Snipes..

atch


----------



## coldfire

Pac's secret:smile


----------



## Bulakenyo

:bart

Butterfinger is meh.

Reese's cups should have been a better choice.


----------



## icebergisonfire

coldfire said:


> Pac's secret:smile


Floyd isn't coming to lay a finger on his Butterfinger, he's going to put leather to his face and stomach. Can't knock the hustle, get that money while you can.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## gander tasco

Bogotazo said:


>


Roger said Floyd throws more punches then pacquiao ..


----------



## coldfire

Does Roger have any plan on burning his boxing gear soon? floyd jr is about to become 47-1.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

coldfire said:


> Does Roger have any plan on burning his boxing gear soon? floyd jr is about to become 47-1.


Lmao


----------



## OneTime

Anyone got link to last night's episode on hbo?


----------



## shaunster101

http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2015...-wear-shorts-worth-2-25m-for-mayweather-fight

*Pacquiao to wear shorts worth $2.25m for Mayweather fight*

If only his handlers will have their way, Manny Pacquiao would probably wear long pants instead of the traditional shorts for the May 2 meeting with Floyd Mayweather Jr. in what has been billed as the "Fight of the Century."

The reason is economics. Long pants will carry more logos and more logos mean more money.

The Bulletin learned yesterday that Pacquiao's short pants for the coming fight will have a value of P100 million ($2.25m / Â£1.5m) after top Philippine companies vied to have their logos on the pants. That would make the pants the most expensive in the world.

"The rate for this fight is different from the previous (fights)," said Pacquiao's business manager Eric Pineda, stressing the difference was like heaven and earth.

"So far, we have six (companies) that will have their logos on Manny's trunks," said Pineda.

Pineda, however, did not identify which companies have signed up for the pants advertisement.

Just about everything about Pacquiao's welterweight war with Floyd Mayweather is huge.

Mayweather is guaranteed $120 million, while Pacquiao is assured of $80 million.

Tickets, which haven't gone on sale less than three weeks before the scheduled 12-rounder at the MGM Grand Garden Arena, will retail for $7,500, $5,000, $3,500, $2,500 and $1,500.

There are seats that cost $10,000 each but only the very influential and the truly opulent and extravagant will get hold of these prized passes.

Even though public sale has yet to start, there are already tickets being peddled online with the cheapest retailing for several times its original price and the borderline floor seat going for over $50,000.

The pay-per-view will sell for $100 and the closed circuit fee will go for $150.

Even the Philippine broadcast rights were sold for $10 million by Solar Sports although proceeds will be divided among the major players, including Mayweather Promotions, Top Rank and Pacquiao.

Upon the request of Pacquiao, Solar Sports agreed to have the fight telecast by the three major networks â€" ABS-CBN, GMA and TV5.

Local cable subscribers can also watch the fight commercial-free, without any interruptions, for a hefty fee ranging from P2,000 to P2,500.

Cinemas will also show the fight live for as low as P600 to a high of P1,000.

Courtesy of Nick Giongco of the Manila Bulletin. Follow Nick on Twitter @NickSpeaks


----------



## Bogotazo

^ They better be red though. He needs red.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Scatterbrain'sSon

Bogotazo said:


> ^ They better be red though. He needs red.


pac to floydette: do you bleed? . . . . . . . coz you will.

seriously he should wear red similar to the british officers of before. wear red so no one will see you bleeding.


----------



## icebergisonfire

[video]http://instagram.com/p/1mHjt7x3fa/[/video]

Floyd's punches are looking crispy.


----------



## icebergisonfire

If you are looking for old shit talking Floyd, he's here in spades. :bbb


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bballchump11

icebergisonfire said:


> If you are looking for old shit talking Floyd, he's here in spades. :bbb


:rofl "I got to where I am today because I never let anybody brainwash me into thinking Sugar Ray Robinson and Muhammad Ali was better than"

I love that mindset


----------



## DobyZhee

shaunster101 said:


> http://www.worldboxingnews.net/2015...-wear-shorts-worth-2-25m-for-mayweather-fight
> 
> *Pacquiao to wear shorts worth $2.25m for Mayweather fight*
> 
> If only his handlers will have their way, Manny Pacquiao would probably wear long pants instead of the traditional shorts for the May 2 meeting with Floyd Mayweather Jr. in what has been billed as the "Fight of the Century."
> 
> The reason is economics. Long pants will carry more logos and more logos mean more money.
> 
> The Bulletin learned yesterday that Pacquiao's short pants for the coming fight will have a value of P100 million ($2.25m / Â£1.5m) after top Philippine companies vied to have their logos on the pants. That would make the pants the most expensive in the world.
> 
> "The rate for this fight is different from the previous (fights)," said Pacquiao's business manager Eric Pineda, stressing the difference was like heaven and earth.
> 
> "So far, we have six (companies) that will have their logos on Manny's trunks," said Pineda.
> 
> Pineda, however, did not identify which companies have signed up for the pants advertisement.
> 
> Just about everything about Pacquiao's welterweight war with Floyd Mayweather is huge.
> 
> Mayweather is guaranteed $120 million, while Pacquiao is assured of $80 million.
> 
> Tickets, which haven't gone on sale less than three weeks before the scheduled 12-rounder at the MGM Grand Garden Arena, will retail for $7,500, $5,000, $3,500, $2,500 and $1,500.
> 
> There are seats that cost $10,000 each but only the very influential and the truly opulent and extravagant will get hold of these prized passes.
> 
> Even though public sale has yet to start, there are already tickets being peddled online with the cheapest retailing for several times its original price and the borderline floor seat going for over $50,000.
> 
> The pay-per-view will sell for $100 and the closed circuit fee will go for $150.
> 
> Even the Philippine broadcast rights were sold for $10 million by Solar Sports although proceeds will be divided among the major players, including Mayweather Promotions, Top Rank and Pacquiao.
> 
> Upon the request of Pacquiao, Solar Sports agreed to have the fight telecast by the three major networks â€" ABS-CBN, GMA and TV5.
> 
> Local cable subscribers can also watch the fight commercial-free, without any interruptions, for a hefty fee ranging from P2,000 to P2,500.
> 
> Cinemas will also show the fight live for as low as P600 to a high of P1,000.
> 
> Courtesy of Nick Giongco of the Manila Bulletin. Follow Nick on Twitter @NickSpeaks


Pacquiao fights for the people..

You won't hear nonsense about charging the people in his country


----------



## MichiganWarrior

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl "I got to where I am today because I never let anybody brainwash me into thinking Sugar Ray Robinson and Muhammad Ali was better than"
> 
> I love that mindset


Most of the nerds on here who never competed at a high level athletically wont understand that mentality.

reminds me of the recent Kobe documentary when he was about tonplay agaijst Jordan for tge first time and someone in the locker room was telling him not to look Michael Jordan in the eye, and Kobe said "why would i not look him in the eye, you dont look me in the eye either buddy".

Savants like Floyd and Kobe are a different breed to regular humans, they dont get to that level believing anyones better than them


----------



## bballchump11

MichiganWarrior said:


> Most of the nerds on here who never competed at a high level athletically wont understand that mentality.
> 
> reminds me of the recent Kobe documentary when he was about tonplay agaijst Jordan for tge first time and someone in the locker room was telling him not to look Michael Jordan in the eye, and Kobe said "why would i not look him in the eye, you dont look me in the eye either buddy".
> 
> Savants like Floyd and Kobe are a different breed to regular humans, they dont get to that level believing anyones better than them


yeah I don't like Kobe, but I've always respected that about him. It may not make him the best teammate, but it'll make him a great athlete. The mindset is best in the world of boxing since it's solitary like tennis or golf.

My nicca Tom Brady has a little bit of that also, thus game recognize game



















Let everybody cry about that TBE stuff


----------



## MrJotatp4p

icebergisonfire said:


> If you are look for old shit talking Floyd, he's here in spades. :bbb


Floyd is ready and Manny is going to get the shit beat out of him. Expect to see a very fast reactive Mayweather. He will be getting on first and countering Manny's counters.


----------



## El-Terrible

MrJotatp4p said:


> Floyd is ready and Manny is going to get the shit beat out of him. Expect to see a very fast reactive Mayweather. He will be getting on first and countering Manny's counters.


I can just smell your hatred LOL - you kids get way too invested in these guys. I mean I want Pacquiao to win, but if Floyd loses I'm sensing some suicidal thoughts amongst some of you


----------



## Bogotazo

Roach getting even darker.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...saves-me-from-suicide-says-Freddie-Roach.html


----------



## icebergisonfire

El-Terrible said:


> I can just smell your hatred LOL - you kids get way too invested in these guys. I mean I want Pacquiao to win, but if Floyd loses I'm sensing some *suicidal thoughts* amongst some of you


Look one post below you.


----------



## icebergisonfire

http://www.cleveland.com/ohio-sports-blog/index.ssf/2015/04/manny_pacquiao_sparred_with_no.html



> CLEVELAND, Ohio - Former IBF champion Shawn Porter is on the outside looking in when it comes to the May 2 mega bout between welterweight champions Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao.
> 
> The fight is expected to set numerous gate and pay per view records as the most highly anticipated non-heavyweight bout since Thomas Hearns and Sugar Ray Leonard I in 1981. Porter, who hopes to meet either fighter before they hang up their gloves, looks forward to the fight like millions of others.
> 
> "The contrast between styles and the championship pedigree between these two fighters makes this a great fight," said Porter, a graduate of Stow High School. "Manny will press the action and we may see some things in Floyd that we're not used to seeing. I expect Floyd to throw more punches."
> 
> Porter is not only a highly-regarded fighter, but he's also one of the few fighters who has intimate knowledge when it comes to battling Pacquiao in the ring. Porter spent six weeks as Pacquiao's sparring partner on two separate occasions. The first time was in 2011 after Porter and his father/trainer Kenny made a visit to (Pacquiao's trainer) Freddie Roach's gym in Los Angeles.
> 
> Roach was impressed with Porter.
> 
> "After the first sparring session, Roach approached my dad and said he saw some great things in me and a great left hook and that he wanted to take me to camp to help Manny prepare for Miguel Cotto," Porter said.
> 
> Porter did not travel to Pacquiao's home country of the Philippines just to serve as a human punching bag. He said the sparring with Pacquiao became intense.
> 
> "I challenged Manny every time I got into the ring," said Porter, who is 24-1-1. "It was always hard work for Manny and he was giving it back to me. We both like to throw a lot of punches, so every round was exciting and we got standing ovations. It was fun. Sparring with Manny became more than a workout for me because the media was there monitoring Manny, so I was into that and it was fun."
> 
> Time with Pacquiao also gave Porter the opportunity to study from one of boxing's best. Hours in the gym not only helped Porter hone his skills but also the chance to critique Pacquiao.
> 
> "What I can tell you is that I can hit Manny," Porter said. "You saw Juan Manuel Marquez hit him but it took three or four fights for Marquez to hit him. We saw other guys hit him but right out of the block I can hit Manny, hurt him and challenge him."
> 
> Former two-time champion Amir Khan is a witness to Porter's sparring sessions with Pacquiao.
> 
> "I've seen him spar with Shawn Porter and Shawn Porter used to have his way," Khan said in an interview with FightHype.com. "Shawn Porter, you know, he's the same size as Mayweather."
> 
> If hitting Manny was so easy for Porter, and since he does not have the experience Mayweather will bring into the ring next month, Mayweather will certainly be able to put his gloves on Pacquiao, right?
> 
> "I know Floyd will hit him," Porter said. "But I'm going to sit back and see what happens because there's no telling what may happen in that match, and I look forward to fighting either one of those guys before their done."
> 
> While Porter waits for a date with either Pacquiao or Mayweather, he hopes to benefit from the spark the fight will generate for boxing.
> 
> "This fight is good for boxing because these two guys bring excitement to the ring," said Porter, who fights in the Premier Boxing Champions series. "It's something (other fighters) will feed off of and help us all in the long run. When people tune into the Mayweather-Pacquiao fight, they'll look for even better fights in the future."


----------



## El-Terrible

icebergisonfire said:


> Look one post below you.


Haha


----------



## MrJotatp4p

El-Terrible said:


> I can just smell your hatred LOL - you kids get way too invested in these guys. I mean I want Pacquiao to win, but if Floyd loses I'm sensing some suicidal thoughts amongst some of you


Why, Bc I think Floyd is going to beat his ass? Well I do and Manny deserves it along with Roach. I don't personally give two shits about either guy bc they aren't family. Manny along with his team spent years with this scared this and that shit and all this coward talk from people such as yourself was very disrespectful so hopefully Manny gets them hands put on his ass like never before.


----------



## El-Terrible

LOL I can smell it - it'd be worth Pacquiao winning just to read your posts afterwards


----------



## sugarshane_24

MrJotatp4p said:


> Why, Bc I think Floyd is going to beat his ass? Well I do and Manny deserves it along with Roach. I don't personally give two shits about either guy bc they aren't family. Manny along with his team spent years with this scared this and that shit and all this coward talk from people such as yourself was very disrespectful so hopefully Manny gets them hands put on his ass like never before.


And at the same time give Floyd a pass for insinuating Pac is using performance enhancing drugs?

Floyd has kept this shit for years on end and it's only Pac who deserves a beatdown? Smh.


----------



## El-Terrible

sugarshane_24 said:


> And at the same time give Floyd a pass for insinuating Pac is using performance enhancing drugs?
> 
> Floyd has kept this shit for years on end and it's only Pac who deserves a beatdown? Smh.


Of course Floyd gets a pass. Floyd has never been disrespectful in his life, poor lil Floyd, so respectful around others! Down with evil Arum and Pacquiao! May they suffer a terrible fate and may Floyd be praised - this forum is so entertaining


----------



## bballchump11

Pacquiao is going to get damn near killed


----------



## MrJotatp4p

sugarshane_24 said:


> And at the same time give Floyd a pass for insinuating Pac is using performance enhancing drugs?
> 
> Floyd has kept this shit for years on end and it's only Pac who deserves a beatdown? Smh.


Pac should have taking them test back then. Simple. It's all good though.


----------



## Kalash

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao is going to get damn near killed


By Floyd of all people?


----------



## shenmue

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao is going to get damn near killed


Maidana didn't have a scratch on him after both fights. Pacman Might get out boxed, out clinched and out ran though for a UD loss or MD loss for sure.


----------



## Bogotazo

Floyd Sr. not an apparent fan of Ariza.

http://www.boxingscene.com/mayweather-sr-ariza-know-sht-about-boxing--89993


----------



## bballchump11

They discuss Mayweather saying he's better than Ali here.


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> Pacquiao is going to get damn near killed


What, because he has Rock hard abs and has Ariza? Lol


----------



## DobyZhee

How much is Mayweather charging for ariza's services?


----------



## MichiganWarrior

shenmue said:


> Maidana didn't have a scratch on him after both fights. Pacman Might get out boxed, out clinched and out ran though for a UD loss or MD loss for sure.


Maybe not but i wonder if he can make Pacquaio give up like he made Maidana give up


----------



## MichiganWarrior

DobyZhee said:


> How much is Mayweather charging for ariza's services?


What avatar should i make you rock for 2 months?


----------



## shenmue

MichiganWarrior said:


> Maybe not but i wonder if he can make Pacquaio give up like he made Maidana give up


Depends on how big the ring is, how biased the ref is, which gloves Pacman is allowed and how much money Floyd pays him but we will find out soon enough.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

shenmue said:


> Depends on how big the ring is, how biased the ref is, which gloves Pacman is allowed and how much money Floyd pays him but we will find out soon enough.


"I just wanna go home"

Maidana

I forsee Pacquaio walking to the wrong corner a few times as well


----------



## MichiganWarrior




----------



## shenmue

MichiganWarrior said:


>


That was funny, i must admit.


----------



## Stone Rose

Bogotazo said:


> Roach getting even darker.
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...saves-me-from-suicide-says-Freddie-Roach.html


Roach is is acting very strangely in this build up. I don't think it bodes well for Manny.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Bogotazo

Lol wtf, mind games.

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article20159.html


----------



## TSOL

these mock ups are so corny :lol:


----------



## TSOL

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl "I got to where I am today because I never let anybody brainwash me into thinking Sugar Ray Robinson and Muhammad Ali was better than"
> 
> I love that mindset


it's a great mentality. even though it's not true :smile


----------



## TSOL

@Flea Man I just realized your post got caught in mine. Pac looks a little soft to me in that pic. And it seems like every other week Pac is on Jimmy Kimmel, writing and singing songs, or some shit, and now he's testifying in court. Where as with FM, I only see him through training videos on here. And he looks in crazy shape. IDK if it's Ariza or what but he looks ready to fight tomorrow.


----------



## Dillyyo

DobyZhee said:


> Pacquiao fights for the people..
> 
> You won't hear nonsense about charging the people in his country


No, you will hear nonsense about him supporting other oppressive social laws and norms. Religious zealots do not make good leaders of countries.


----------



## Dillyyo

sugarshane_24 said:


> And at the same time give Floyd a pass for insinuating Pac is using performance enhancing drugs?
> 
> Floyd has kept this shit for years on end and it's only Pac who deserves a beatdown? Smh.


Yet, we've had an ongoing lawsuit where Pac's trainer feels that his S&C coach then was giving his fighter something illegal. The irony.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sport/boxing-mma/pacquiao/90662-pacquiao-use-speed-vs-mayweather


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## sugarshane_24

Dillyyo said:


> Yet, we've had an ongoing lawsuit where Pac's trainer feels that his S&C coach then was giving his fighter something illegal. The irony.


Same guy Floyd has in his camp. Ironic indeed.


----------



## bballchump11

TSOL said:


> it's a great mentality. even though it's not true :smile


:yep yeah, he's not actually the best, but I'm glad he thinks that. Never walk into the ring thinking you'll lose


----------



## AzarZ

bballchump11 said:


>


:rofl


----------



## icebergisonfire

Bayless is the ref.
Judges are Clements, Morreti, and Feldman.


----------



## shenmue

Floyd looks shocked that he got the KO in that pic, about has shocked as i would be if it happens.


----------



## TSOL

Oscar De La Hoya *âœ"* @*OscarDeLaHoya*  Follow

Send me a pic. Of your MayPac ticket and I'll send you to the #*CaneloKirkland* fight for free. You have 24hrs.

8:58 PM - 20 Apr 2015


----------



## bballchump11

"Mayweather All-Access: Floyd the businessman" http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12730396


----------



## bballchump11

Cool article about drug testing. http://www.si.com/boxing/2015/04/21...g-testing-us-anti-doping-agency-travis-tygart

I like these excerpts :hey



> â€œThere are no exceptions to [when tests are administered],â€ Tygart told Khan (Roach's agent).
> 
> â€œWhat if both sides agree to no day-of-fight drug testing with a drug test right after?â€ Khan asked.
> 
> â€œThen I would think one side is cheating,â€ Tygart said.
> 
> USADA referred both camps to the informational documents on the organizationâ€™s Web site. They explained why the tests needed to be random, the timing of when blood would be drawn (not on the way to the ring) and how much blood needed to be taken (a small amount). Tygart spent a lot of time unwinding misinformation. But he remained firm on one point. â€œUnpredictableness is critical for any testing program,â€ he says.


Also



> Tygart says that both boxers signed contracts that they will follow the World Anti-Doping Agency code. USADA reps traveled to both camps to explain how the process works. Theyâ€™re tested just like Olympic athletes, and they must provide their whereabouts at all times. It was suggested, Tygart says, that one fighter could request a test on the other fighter, but thatâ€™s not true. It was also suggested that the boxers were not subject to Carbon Isotope Ratio, or CIR, tests. He says thatâ€™s also not true.
> 
> â€œI really think this is a blueprint,â Tygart s


----------



## El-Terrible

Agreed bball, however with Pacquiao there is enough precedent to also believe the guy is weird about having blood taken. It's not a made up alibi., he said this in an interview way back in 2005...but hey, I'm not going to say it isn't suspicious either. Just saying there are other plausible explanations


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## mick557




----------



## gander tasco




----------



## bballchump11

Evander!


----------



## bballchump11

smh


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## boxfanlut

May vs pac GP promo vid


----------



## voodoo5

bballchump11 said:


> smh


Who is that?


----------



## boxing1

Gorilla Productions


----------



## bballchump11

voodoo5 said:


> Who is that?


50 Cent


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Bogotazo

ESPN's planned coverage:

http://espnmediazone.com/us/press-r...ll-in-from-las-vegas-for-mayweather-pacquiao/


----------



## Ivan Drago

bballchump11 said:


>


Manny's comic timing is awful :lol:

Even that great joke about giving a death row inmate whatever meal he likes, he butchered it.


----------



## bballchump11

ESPN will be providing a lot of hype next week

http://espnmediazone.com/us/press-r...ll-in-from-las-vegas-for-mayweather-pacquiao/



> ESPN will present extensive pre- and post-fight coverage across its platforms in English and Spanish of the much- anticipated 12-round welterweight unification title fight between undefeated five-division world champion Floyd â€œMoneyâ€ Mayweather (47-0, 26 KOs) and eight-division world champion Manny â€œPac-Manâ€ Pacquiao (57-5-2, 38 KOs). ESPNâ€™s week-long coverage will begin with SportsCenter live from Las Vegas this Sunday, April 26, at 11 p.m. ET, and culminate with live post-fight coverage and reactions immediately following the bout. In addition, ESPN International will present coverage across its networks in Latin America, Brazil, the Caribbean and Pacific Rim and globally on ESPN.com and other digital media platforms. The fight, from the MGM Grand Garden Arena in Las Vegas, will take place on Saturday, May 2.
> 
> *SportsCenter Specials will include:*
> 
> 
> SportsCenter Special Mayweather-Pacquiao presented by Cricket Wireless- A preview show covering the arrival of Pacquiao and his caravan (Monday, April 27, 8 p.m., ESPN2);
> SportsCenter Special Mayweather-Pacquiao presented by Cricket Wireless â€" A preview show covering the fighters Grand Arrivals (Tuesday, April 28, 8 p.m., ESPN);
> SportsCenter Specialâ€"Mayweather-Pacquiao Press Conference presented by Cricket Wireless live (Wednesday, April 29, 4 p.m., ESPN);
> SportsCenter Specialâ€"Mayweather-Pacquiao Weigh-In presented by Cricket Wireless live (Friday, May 1, 5 p.m., ESPN2);
> SportsCenter Specialâ€"Mayweather/Pacquiao Red Carpet presented by Cricket Wireless live (Saturday, May 2, 8 p.m., ESPN);
> SportsCenter Specialâ€"Mayweather/Pacquiao post-match presented by Cricket Wireless live (Saturday, May 2, approx. 12 a.m., ESPN).


There is much more if you open the link.


----------



## megavolt

Hopefully no one was planning on goin to the scalpers for tickets.... unless u ballin'

per the scene


> About a minute after tickets to next week's Floyd Mayweather and Manny Pacquiao fight went on sale Thursday, they were sold out.
> 
> Tickets to the May 2 fight at the MGM Grand Garden Arena went on sale at noon on Ticketmaster, after a week of back-and-forth between the two fighters' camps. The cheapest tickets that were being sold went for about $1,500, not including service fees. Within about 60 seconds, using the â€œbest availableâ€ search method to find tickets on the website returned a message that said, â€œSorry no tickets from the venue currently."
> 
> However, ringside tickets were still available on some secondary websites, including StubHub.com. The website listed floor seats in section E for $141,575.25 each. The cheapest seats the site had listed were in the D section of the floor at $43,880.25 each.
> 
> Tickets also could be found on Ebay, the popular auction website. Early Thursday afternoon, nose-bleed tickets were being sold for at least $13,000.
> 
> Tickets to a closed-circuit-television viewing of the fight were expected to go on sale at all MGM International properties via phone or Ticketmaster at 3 p.m. Those tickets will start at $150 each.
> 
> Uncertainty about the future of the fight continued until Wednesday. That was when Yahoo Sports reported that third-parties helped hammer out a deal between the two camps.
> 
> Ticket market aggregator, TiqIQ provided some stats regarding resale data as well as the top 30 sports events they have tracked:
> 
> The current average ticket price for the Mayweather v Pacquiao fight is currently $10,859.55 (slightly higher than final avg for this years SB: $10,466.11)
> 
> The current get in price is $4,477 for Section 219 row R
> 
> The most expensive ticket currently listed is Ringside Section FLR E Row CC for $141k+
> 
> The face value tickets for this fight range from $1,500-$10,000
> 
> Below is the average price and get in for the 5 next most expensive boxing matches since 2010:
> 
> 9/14/13- Mayweather v Alvarez: $3,237.70 ($1,406.60)
> 
> 11/12/11- Pacquiao v Marquez: $1,677.49 ($475)
> 
> 9/17/11- Mayweather v Ortiz: $1,628.66 ($451)
> 
> 5/3/14- Mayweather v Maidana: $1,619.59 ($449)
> 
> 9/13/14- Mayweather v Maidana: $1,591.11 ($465)


----------



## megavolt

new foot locker commercial


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> smh


I thought him and Curtis Jackson were no longer friends


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I thought him and Curtis Jackson were no longer friends


Curtis wanted tickets


----------



## Atlanta

bballchump11 said:


> ESPN will be providing a lot of hype next week
> 
> http://espnmediazone.com/us/press-r...ll-in-from-las-vegas-for-mayweather-pacquiao/
> 
> There is much more if you open the link.


too much Skip Bayless.


----------



## coldfire

megavolt said:


> new foot locker commercial


Manny can become the next Jackie Chan if will take acting seriously.


----------



## gander tasco

pac's starting to look in tip top shape


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

gander tasco said:


> pac's starting to look in tip top shape


seems like he skinnier with bigger arms now


----------



## icebergisonfire

gander tasco said:


> pac's starting to look in tip top shape


That's a dope pic


----------



## Bogotazo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> seems like he skinnier with bigger arms now


Yeah looks like that to me too. Kinda reminds me of the JMM 2 weigh in.


----------



## Lester1583




----------



## SJS20

Any idea where to buy Weigh in tickets?


----------



## boxing1

Lester1583 said:


>


Is it the angle. Floyd's arm looks huge


----------



## bballchump11

:lol: hilarious


----------



## bballchump11

Mayweather Conference Call


First Topic is about Mayweather being better than Ali 2:45
On how Floyd won't talk trash with Roach because he'd get a lot of backlash 4:58
Says he can't think of it as the biggest fight ever because he can't put any unnecessary pressure on himself 7:55
Says the ticket issue is on Ellerbe and he's focusing on the fight 9:05
Says his last fight is in September and he's not overlooking Pacquiao in response to an Amir Khan fight 10:58
Talks about Manny having God on his side 12:10
Says Ali is still known as the greatest even though he has losses in response to whether this fight decides the best fighter of the generation 14:30
He's made good investments and he could retire today if he wanted 17:15
Normally when he fights a guy, they outweigh him by 15-20lbs. You can tell by Pac's body language and tell he was shocked by how tall Floyd was. He said he learned how to read body language and read a fighter's eyes 17:50
Says he trash talked in the past to become a star, but he's older now and basically doesn't have to anymore. 20:05
He also says his gameplan is to win and Pacquiao is one of the last great fighters of this era

Then he tells a story about his friend Frank Brown. He never talked about him in the past, but he's doing bad health wise and lost his memory. He's known him since he was 3. He supported Floyd more than anybody and told him that Floyd would be a champ. He took him to church and other activities growing up. Used to be like a Grandfather to him. He'd drive from Arkansas to Michigan. Says he'll never forget him and he knew him from the age to 3 to after the De La Hoya fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Says he trash talked in the past to become a star, but he's older now and basically doesn't have to anymore. 20:05


a waning interest in the festivities of prizefighting?


----------



## hazza

OneTime said:


> Good news. Go packy!
> 
> I'm probably the only one not really that excited about this fight. It's good that it's happening but it doesn't interest me as it did a few years back.


i was the same, until a week ago when my local pub said they were showing it, and i actually have that week off work. so all the boys are heading down to the brighton at 9am sharp. now i'm pumped, i really hope they go all out. i want to see a fucking war between these two, because god knows they owe us one, making us wait this long for it, the cunts. that said, my pick is mayweather decision. i can't see him risking his zero. manny has nothing to lose, he's already got koed last fight, so he won't give a fuck, it will be him pushing the action imo.


----------



## coldfire

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12762711


----------



## ChampionsForever

Tactic wise, what do you guys think about the possibility of targeting Floyds lead shoulder when he shells up? I've always wondered about this tactic ever since Gatti said he was going to target it, nobody has ever really focused on landing clean successive punches to it. When Paulie used it as a tactic against Broner it actually worked well, he was landing punches and winning rounds through activity doing it.

Im no boxing tactician like some of you are, what's the thoughts on this? Is it a bad idea?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

ChampionsForever said:


> Tactic wise, what do you guys think about the possibility of targeting Floyds lead shoulder when he shells up? I've always wondered about this tactic ever since Gatti said he was going to target it, nobody has ever really focused on landing clean successive punches to it. When Paulie used it as a tactic against Broner it actually worked well, he was landing punches and winning rounds through activity doing it.
> 
> Im no boxing tactician like some of you are, what's the thoughts on this? Is it a bad idea?


According to Virgil Hunter, it's a bad idea.

Floyd's shoulder is a timing and measuring mechanism.

Most trainers don't understand the intricacies of the Slique Black American style.

Ortiz made it a point to target the shoulder and ate counters for it

If I was fighting Floyd, I'd be more focused on nullifying his offense than breaking his defense


----------



## bballchump11

ChampionsForever said:


> Tactic wise, what do you guys think about the possibility of targeting Floyds lead shoulder when he shells up? I've always wondered about this tactic ever since Gatti said he was going to target it, nobody has ever really focused on landing clean successive punches to it. When Paulie used it as a tactic against Broner it actually worked well, he was landing punches and winning rounds through activity doing it.
> 
> Im no boxing tactician like some of you are, what's the thoughts on this? Is it a bad idea?


awful idea. Ortiz and Canelo had the same gameplan and they paid for it. Corrales had the same idea also actually.










Floyd's mittwork drills the muscles memory over and over for when he gets hit on the arm to come back with a counter punch.

also go to 1:39
http://usatthebiglead.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/mayweather-rd-8.gif?w=640


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> awful idea. Ortiz and Canelo had the same gameplan and they paid for it. Corrales had the same idea also actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Floyd's mittwork drills the muscles memory over and over for when he gets hit on the arm to come back with a counter punch.*
> 
> also go to 1:39
> http://usatthebiglead.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/mayweather-rd-8.gif?w=640


what makes you think emmanuel can't draw the counter to strike preemptively


----------



## DobyZhee

hazza said:


> i was the same, until a week ago when my local pub said they were showing it, and i actually have that week off work. so all the boys are heading down to the brighton at 9am sharp. now i'm pumped, i really hope they go all out. i want to see a fucking war between these two, because god knows they owe us one, making us wait this long for it, the cunts. that said, my pick is mayweather decision. i can't see him risking his zero. manny has nothing to lose, he's already got koed last fight, so he won't give a fuck, it will be him pushing the action imo.


It's not going to be a war, they'll just posture all night..


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what makes you think emmanuel can't draw the counter to strike preemptively


with his footwork and speed, he possibly could. Those other guys I mentioned did it in a get in the inside and wear you down type of way


----------



## icebergisonfire

I've read elsewhere that on ESPN, Floyd said that he and his dad have been working on combinations. We are going to see PBF next week everybody!!!!!


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

icebergisonfire said:


> I've read elsewhere that on ESPN, Floyd said that he and his dad have been working on combinations. We are going to see PBF next week everybody!!!!!


we are going to see emmanuel get an azz beating next week!


----------



## Dillyyo

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I thought him and Curtis Jackson were no longer friends


One day it will be crystal clear how much Money was an act. The dude said he was an entertainer when he first turned pro and he meant it. LOL With that said, Curtis and him threw shit at each other, but in the end it was allowed to go so far because it meant a bigger fight and more money. Anything FLoyd does that gets radio shows and shit talking, gets people watching.


----------



## DobyZhee

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> we are going to see emmanuel get an azz beating next week!


We are going to see Floyd getting on his bicycle like in round 12 of Maidana 2


----------



## Atlanta

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I thought him and Curtis Jackson were no longer friends


So did I, but apparently 50 cent says he put $1.6 Mil down on Mayweather to win.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://sports.tempo.com.ph/2015/04/26/pacman-is-100-percent-ready/


----------



## Zico

Trainspotting Author Irvine Welsh .....

http://blog.paddypower.com/2015/04/12/irvine-welsh-exclusive-floyd-mayweather-is-unbelievably-skilled-at-slipping-a-punch-but-hes-better-at-dodging-a-potentially-hazardous-match-up/


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Zico said:


> Trainspotting Author Irvine Welsh .....
> 
> http://blog.paddypower.com/2015/04/12/irvine-welsh-exclusive-floyd-mayweather-is-unbelievably-skilled-at-slipping-a-punch-but-hes-better-at-dodging-a-potentially-hazardous-match-up/


:rofl


----------



## ChampionsForever

I'm disappointed in the lack of any smack talk in the build up in this fight, it's the biggest fights of their careers, and neither has said anything negative in the build up. Even as a Pac fan, I'd like to hear Money cussing on Pac and Roach, anything, it's like they want to keep this fight low profile, it all adds to the event.

Also, has this fight been officially named? Is it FOTC? Is that on the posters? Or is it just Mayweather vs Pacquaio? If so, that is also lame as hell.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.boxingscene.com/r-mayweather-floyd-stop-pacquiao-five-rounds--90275

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-wants-mayweathers-custom-gloves-inspected--90274


----------



## browsing

Come and inspect the gloves then Roach, ain't nobody stopping you :franklinThe mind games come to an end in just a few days.



> "It's just a matter of Floyd being focused and doing what he needs to do. And that's whoop his ass." - Roger Mayweather


:lol:

I swear man, I think Roger Mayweather is the one with the most one track mind in the whole entire camp, that man's mindset has been the exact same for like twenty years. atsch

Won't be long now :hey


----------



## Atlanta

Freddy is prepping the excuses already.


----------



## bballchump11

Take this with a grain of salt because my source is weak, but these are the rumored gloves for Floyd


----------



## LayItDown

Fuck I hope not! He deserves to lose if he is gonna rep that weak ass shit!


----------



## Takamura

I like the TBE on the wrists but that color scheme is trash. I'm hoping he goes with something simple


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt because my source is weak, but these are the rumored gloves for Floyd


I doubt it. That doesn't look like Floyd's esthetic whatsoever.

Plus shit is ugly


----------



## MVC

Btw, does anybody know who the unofficial scorer is going to be? Lederman?


----------



## Atlanta

MVC said:


> Btw, does anybody know who the unofficial scorer is going to be? Lederman?


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?63381-May-Pac-Joint-Commentary-Team

Steve Farhood and Harold Lederman will both work the fight.


----------



## Atlanta

bballchump11 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt because my source is weak, but these are the rumored gloves for Floyd


I'm afraid to see what the rest of his shit looks like if those are the gloves.


----------



## bjl12

Why do people care so much about the gloves/trunks? Shit is irrelevant anyways.


----------



## bballchump11

bjl12 said:


> Why do people care so much about the gloves/trunks? Shit is irrelevant anyways.


personally when I saw the gloves, I started picturing Floyd wearing them in the ring and got some goosebumps :yep. Every time I visualize the fight, I get excited


----------



## megavolt

yuck those gloves look like garbage


----------



## icebergisonfire

Those gloves look like a bad Gucci sweater


----------



## bballchump11

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=12772456&ex_cid=sportscenterFB


----------



## gander tasco

bballchump11 said:


> personally when I saw the gloves, I started picturing Floyd wearing them in the ring and got some goosebumps :yep. Every time I visualize the fight, I get excited


Thing is pac wears a lot of red and blues . It'd be pretty weird to see them both wearing the same colors.


----------



## bballchump11

Keys to victory with Teddy Atlas


----------



## bballchump11

gander tasco said:


> Thing is pac wears a lot of red and blues . It'd be pretty weird to see them both wearing the same colors.


oh yeah, that'd be annoying.


----------



## Bogotazo

bballchump11 said:


> oh yeah, that'd be annoying.


I think it would be kind of cool, Duran and Leonard did that.

The pattern you posted looks cool but it looks so ugly with the way it clashes with the purple and red.


----------



## bballchump11

Bogotazo said:


> I think it would be kind of cool, Duran and Leonard did that.
> 
> The pattern you posted looks cool but it looks so ugly with the way it clashes with the purple and red.


yeah there's too much going on with those gloves. He had the same pattern, but different colors before










Those looked much better


----------



## bballchump11

:lol: these sucked also


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Flea Man

A three-part series (so far) I have co-hosted with technical expert Connor Ruebusch.

Part one looked at their respective legacies:






Part two: Does Floyd struggle with southpaws?






Part three: On the flip-side, does Manny struggle with counter punchers?


----------



## steviebruno

bballchump11 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt because my source is weak, but these are the rumored gloves for Floyd


Floyd coming out the closet on May 2nd like Jamal Lyon.


----------



## Powerpuncher

Flea Man said:


> Part two: Does Floyd struggle with southpaws?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]


I just watched this. I think Floyd's issue is his footwork positioning isn't the best against southpaws. It's not really the side on style as Hopkins can control the footwork of southpaws brilliantly.

I'd disagree Floyd's best punch being the jab, I always thought it was the right but I suppose he does both well

I'd actually argue that Judah and Ortiz at their best are harder to hit than Pacquaio while being close in terms of speed. Ortiz being better inside too. Both mentally weak opponents who should have had much better careers if they put it all together.

Floyd under Floyd Sr is also different to the extent he'll move more as we saw against Guerrero

What do you think of the Mayweather talk of bodyshots and uppercuts? Real gameplan or mindgames? It opens up counters from Pacquiao's perspective but putting Pacquaio on the back foot can take away a punchers power and hurting him to the body always helps.

Are you second lad in the purple shirt Flea? What's your pick?


----------



## Flea Man

Powerpuncher said:


> I just watched this. I think Floyd's issue is his footwork positioning isn't the best against southpaws. It's not really the side on style as Hopkins can control the footwork of southpaws brilliantly.
> 
> I'd disagree Floyd's best punch being the jab, I always thought it was the right but I suppose he does both well
> 
> I'd actually argue that Judah and Ortiz at their best are harder to hit than Pacquaio while being close in terms of speed. Ortiz being better inside too. Both mentally weak opponents who should have had much better careers if they put it all together.
> 
> Floyd under Floyd Sr is also different to the extent he'll move more as we saw against Guerrero
> 
> What do you think of the Mayweather talk of bodyshots and uppercuts? Real gameplan or mindgames? It opens up counters from Pacquiao's perspective but putting Pacquaio on the back foot can take away a punchers power and hurting him to the body always helps.
> 
> Are you second lad in the purple shirt Flea? What's your pick?


That's a claret shirt mate 

We're doing our final predictions on Thursday! You will have to wait....nah, fuck it, Floyd via decision, Guerrero-esque stinky performance.

I believe we touched on the positioning of Floyd against southpaws.

I seriously disagree that Ortiz is harder to hit than Pacquiao! Ortiz is wide open, and only gave the impression that his head movement was in any way functional/useful (sporadically even then) but as you say--and as I touched on--both Ortiz and Judah are mentally weak whereas Pac isn't.

I believe we said that Floyd's best punch _against orthodox fighters_ is the jab to the body. That is my opinion anyway, against southpaws he is very much right hand happy (exclusively so!)

As for Floyd's gameplan in this, he looks strong, perhaps we will come out throwing shots with both hands like he did against Corley, knowing it is his time to shine.

But for a man more desperate to remain undefeated than to provide fireworks? I'm pretty certain it's all a load of talk, and he will come out with a Guerrero-esque mindset/gameplan.


----------



## browsing

thehook13 said:


>


So true.


----------



## MichiganWarrior

Floyd will throw uppercuts because Pacquaios defense is predicated on the high guard. Easy to see why the uppercut would be a punch he is working on, much like Cotto


----------



## Powerpuncher

Flea Man said:


> As for Floyd's gameplan in this, he looks strong, perhaps we will come out throwing shots with both hands like he did against Corley, knowing it is his time to shine.
> 
> But for a man more desperate to remain undefeated than to provide fireworks? I'm pretty certain it's all a load of talk, and he will come out with a Guerrero-esque mindset/gameplan.


I don't think the Floyd of the Corley fight exists anymore, he can't fight at that pace. And you could argue when Floyd is up against serious firepower or against bigger opponents he'd never risk fighting the way as he didn't against Castillo but did to an extent from that until Judah.

The hope for a more exciting Floyd performance would rely on Pacquaio keeping coming forward while being cleanly hit time and again as Floyd starts completely measuring him. Basically a bit of Hatton type fight.



Flea Man said:


> I seriously disagree that Ortiz is harder to hit than Pacquiao! Ortiz is wide open, and only gave the impression that his head movement was in any way functional/useful (sporadically even then) but as you say--and as I touched on--both Ortiz and Judah are mentally weak whereas Pac isn't.


I thought that'd be controversial, but against Floyd at least Ortiz's transition from defence to attack while coming forward with a high guard controlling distance with his movement and the slight feints is all 101 pressure boxing and then he slides in to use angles at close range. It's not perfect but it's pretty good and the reason for his success. He definitely was a talent without the follow through.

With Pacquaio I believe he's typically either defensive or offensive without combining the 2 all the time because he becomes more reckless and drops his hands with his chin up as he moves in. Because he's so quick and he can cover ground at speed he can get away with that against most opponents. Now Manny is more consistent in his work throughout the fight and much tougher than Ortiz but this is a key flaw.

A bit of a Calzaghe Hopkins dynamic


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## tommygun711

I'm getting pretty hyped up for it now.

Just gonna post this here, a pretty cool collection of interactive gifs that you can speed up or slow down, rewind or fast forward

http://graphics.latimes.com/mayweather-pacquiao/


----------



## Crean

Some great discussion in your vid there @Flea Man
I agree with your prediction, but I think it will be slightly closer come the final bell with Mayweather getting a tight but clear victory, possibly a MD.

I think there is also decent chance of both fighters hitting the deck from nice little buzzing shots, not fight enders, but those type of shots that knock a dude on their ass for a second

But yeah, I see Pac winning 4 of the first 6, but only winning maybe 1 of the last 6. One of the judges will give it a draw, the other two to May. Very precise, but thats my feeling.


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## TSOL

bballchump11 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt because my source is weak, but these are the rumored gloves for Floyd


look like they made his gloves outta some 90s furniture


----------



## Dillyyo

Atlanta said:


> I'm afraid to see what the rest of his shit looks like if those are the gloves.


Looks like he's trying to mimic the Filipino colors.


----------



## Bogotazo

90's furniture :rofl

The one-foot hop thing was interesting.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

how do those gloves have the pinoy colors

Their flag don't got no purple


----------



## coldfire

bballchump11 said:


> Take this with a grain of salt because my source is weak, but these are the rumored gloves for Floyd


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

@coldfire

those gloves are super ugly

from the colorway to the paisley design


----------



## coldfire

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> @*coldfire*
> 
> those gloves are super ugly
> 
> from the colorway to the paisley design


This is the biggest fight of the century so im really hoping that is not floyd's glove on may 2nd. Even the pink gloves are better than that one.


----------



## Reppin501

Hate...wish he would get that shit worked out.


----------



## Bogotazo

http://www.si.com/boxing/2015/04/23/freddie-roach-strategy-mayweather-pacquiao-de-la-hoya

Love the Roach anecdotes. He's probably my favorite "character" in this saga.


----------



## coldfire

I suppose it could be worse...imagine floyd wearing boxing trunks in that design.:smile


----------



## megavolt

1 Manny Pacquiao has landed in Vegas.

http://www.boxingscene.com/photos-pacquiao-mobbed-by-fans-he-arrives-vegas--90340



















Neat, they picked the Delano I just got back from there last week :bbb


----------



## Bogotazo

Very honest breakdown from Roach here on attribute comparison:


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## bballchump11




----------



## gander tasco

Pacquiao: Relax, I'm going to beat Floyd Mayweather
http://news.yahoo.com/pacquiao-relax-im-going-beat-floyd-mayweather-234826797.html


----------



## SouthPaw

I always get nervous in the lead up to the Floyd fight. Biggest fight of his career and the butterflies are going.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Flea Man

bballchump11 said:


>


HBO leave off Sasakul, one of Manny's top five wins!


----------



## megavolt

"general santos" "sarangani" and now "bukidnon" and I'm sure there's been more mentioned

just PICK ONE and go with it smh



also: pac has no neck l0l


----------



## dyna

Flea Man said:


> HBO leave off Sasakul, one of Manny's top five wins!


Who?


----------



## Flea Man

dyna said:


> Who?


Sigh.


----------



## dyna

Not funny then I guess

:sad2


----------



## coldfire

:smile


----------



## FloydPatterson

ok, just had my first dream about the fight.

it was Round 2 and mayweather and pac were getting their feet tangled, mayweather hits him with a right hand and pacquiao goes down, it was an obvious slip but got counted as a knockdown, then my alarm went off


----------



## chibelle

Flea Man said:


> HBO leave off Sasakul, one of Manny's top five wins!


I think for even some boxing fans they don't recognize the name or the value of that win.


----------



## Flea Man

chibelle said:


> I think for even some boxing fans they don't recognize the name or the value of that win.


Most boxing fans sadly mate.


----------



## thehook13

Collection of Pac Floyd Gifs that make up an exciting story for the fight



http://imgur.com/U04VY


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## thehook13

Apparently Manny bought 900 tickets for his entourage at a cost of over 3 million. Damn


----------



## thehook13

bballchump11 said:


>


They look sick. The best Pacquiao boots to date.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## FloydPatterson

bballchump11 said:


>


boots are awesome, love that strap

also it seems the Pacquaio Camp can't resist those Hawaiian Rolls


----------



## FloydPatterson

If anyone wants to see Al Haymon actually moving in film check out the Mayweather vs Arroyo fight before the first bell, you can see Al ringside


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## igor_otsky

bballchump11 said:


>


WTF? Is there a fucking pre-set line drawn between Manny and Floyd during during face off that both of them need to check their footing?

And lol at Manny grinning at floyd. How dare he


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


>


I like how emmanuel lowers his head as to protect a vulnerable area, the neck, after they break eye contact.

The gesture acknowledges his lower status.

In addition he's 'mirroring' Floyd's body language more so than Floyd 'mirrors' his. emmanuel is the one following in this interaction.

There were segments where Floyd appeared to have more nerves than usual--probably because this is the opponent who is closest to him in status.


----------



## bjl12

Floyd looked extremely confident in body language during the faceoff and during the pictures. Manny wasn't uncomfortable but he wasn't serious either. Hopefully they have a real face-off on the weigh-in Friday


----------



## coldfire

floyd looks intimidated while Manny is smiling as always.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I like how emmanuel lowers his head as to protect a vulnerable area, the neck, after they break eye contact.
> 
> The gesture acknowledges his lower status.
> 
> In addition he's 'mirroring' Floyd's body language more so than Floyd 'mirrors' his. emmanuel is the one following in this interaction.
> 
> There were segments where Floyd appeared to have more nerves than usual--probably because this is the opponent who is closest to him in status.


:rofl What a fucking load of shite!

Floyd looked like he was going to cry!!!


----------



## voodoo5

bjl12 said:


> Floyd looked extremely confident in body language during the faceoff and during the pictures. Manny wasn't uncomfortable but he wasn't serious either. Hopefully they have a real face-off on the weigh-in Friday


He is always smiling at face offs. Laughing too.


----------



## voodoo5

:rofl:rofl

Look at Floyd at 16 seconds in. He was the one who said Manny has never been part of an event like this; he looks like a fucking deer caught in headlights. Manny looks like he is soaking up energy.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> :rofl:rofl
> 
> Look at Floyd at 16 seconds in. He was the one who said Manny has never been part of an event like this; he looks like a fucking deer caught in headlights. Manny looks like he is soaking up energy.


I entertained your silly idea by taking a look. I have come to the conclusion that you know nothing about the topic you speak upon.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I entertained your silly idea by taking a look. I have come to the conclusion that you know nothing about the topic you speak upon.


I get the vibe that he doesn't know much about any topic after seeing his posts the last few days


----------



## gander tasco

why is ellerbe in every fucking picture / frame


----------



## gander tasco

happy family


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I entertained your silly idea by taking a look. I have come to the conclusion that you know nothing about the topic you speak upon.


:rofl Thats because you are a fan boi. And, your conclusions hold as about as much weight as as Floyd packs behind a punch.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


> I get the vibe that he doesn't know much about any topic after seeing his posts the last few days


I used to think he was a level headed poster.

But all his posts during this buildup indicates he's a massive passive-aggressive vagina that wants to appear neutral to appease as many people as possible.

Dull-brain tried to insinuate some garbage with his thread yesterday. He lacked the balls to firmly and aggressively make a point with statements. Instead he tried to have people acknowledge his thoughts with rhetorical questions.

I haven't seen a pussy this big since rjjfan and mal



voodoo5 said:


> :rofl Thats because you are a fan boi. And, your conclusions hold as about as much weight as as Floyd packs behind a punch.


My hope is for us to meet in real life. You'll do me a favor by lowering your head and looking down in my presence to protect me from your hideous visage.

and you're a coward who lacks the balls to be transparent of your support for manny.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I entertained your silly idea by taking a look. I have come to the conclusion that you know nothing about the topic you speak upon.


Perhaps consult experts then, my less than informed friend.

http://www.scienceofpeople.com/2013/09/guide-reading-microexpressions/

http://www.paulekman.com/micro-expressions/

http://www.wjh.harvard.edu/~na/emotfromfaces.pdf


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I used to think he was a level headed poster.
> 
> But all his posts during this buildup indicates he's a massive passive-aggressive vagina that wants to appear neutral to appease as many people as possible.
> 
> Dull-brain tried to insinuate some garbage with his thread yesterday. He lacked the balls to firmly and aggressively make a point with statements. Instead he tried to have people acknowledge his thoughts with rhetorical questions.
> 
> I haven't seen a pussy this big since rjjfan and mal
> 
> My hope is for us to meet in real life. You'll do me a favor by lowering your head and looking down in my presence to protect me from your hideous visage.
> 
> and you're a coward who lacks the balls to be transparent of your support for manny.


Really? You hate it that much when people disagree with your assessment of your hero?
Dude that is fucking sad. Really sad. I have said I dont have pick for this fight, but I think Floyd looks scared. Your the one who is bothered. 
I love the internet warrior talk though. I got scared for a second...oh, hold on.....no i didnt. That was me taking a shit.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> Perhaps consult experts then, my less than informed friend.
> 
> http://www.scienceofpeople.com/2013/09/guide-reading-microexpressions/
> 
> http://www.paulekman.com/micro-expressions/
> 
> http://www.wjh.harvard.edu/~na/emotfromfaces.pdf


You didn't even know that lowering of the head is a submissive cue.

I skimmed your articles, and it speaks about facial expressions with little on body language as a whole.

Did you thoughtlessly link me to whatever piles of trash your crummy azz hands found first in a desperate google search.

As expected when challenged you attempt to back off with some clever shit instead of making a statement for yourself.

Being able to read body language correctly requires a certain degree of emotional intelligence. Given the fact that you aren't assertive enough to firmly make your own points, your interpretation of subcommunications means little.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> Really? You hate it that much when people disagree with your assessment of your hero?
> Dude that is fucking sad. Really sad. I have said I dont have pick for this fight, but I think Floyd looks scared. Your the one who is bothered.
> I love the internet warrior talk though. I got scared for a second...oh, hold on.....no i didnt. That was me taking a shit.


I find you pathetic.

What's unsettling is how affected you are by my opinion of you. If this is how worried you are about how a stranger perceives you, I fear for you in real life.

When directly confronted you respond with sarcasm, the classic mark of one who is afraid to express their aggression directly. My toughness isn't the issue here. Your fear producing vagina is.


----------



## DobyZhee

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I like how emmanuel lowers his head as to protect a vulnerable area, the neck, after they break eye contact.
> 
> The gesture acknowledges his lower status.
> 
> In addition he's 'mirroring' Floyd's body language more so than Floyd 'mirrors' his. emmanuel is the one following in this interaction.
> 
> There were segments where Floyd appeared to have more nerves than usual--probably because this is the opponent who is closest to him in status.


So Fukin stupid. That retarded body language you trying to read only works in the hood. The same hood that gets looted in Baltimore


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

DobyZhee said:


> So Fukin stupid. That retarded body language you trying to read only works in the hood. The same hood that gets looted in Baltimore


really

is this why every good parent instructs their child to walk with their head held high

is this why the Marines and every military in the world wants their guys to hold the head high

lowering your head and looking at the ground is a universal sign of submission


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I find you pathetic.
> 
> What's unsettling is how affected you are by my opinion of you. If this is how worried you are about how a stranger perceives you, I fear for you in real life.
> 
> When directly confronted you respond with sarcasm, the classic mark of one who is afraid to express their aggression directly. My toughness isn't the issue here. Your fear producing vagina is.


I like how easily you get pissed off. 
Read the last one. Seriously. 
You bring the subject up, so lets discuss that.

If you really want to delve into the subject, lets do it. As far as projecting aggression....THIS IS THE INTERNET YOU RETARDED LITTLE CUNT. Tell me, how does one project aggression on the internet? Should I scroll your posts and inform myself?
But I enjoy a good debate. SO, instead of looking at my opinion of what constitutes fear in body language and in facial expressions, lets look at what science has found, because that will take cultural expressions and ethnic backgrounds into consideration.

You did get one thing right, there is a high degree of thoughtlessness on my part here, if you didnt already see that. Now, if you think a little harder than usual, you can figure out what that means.....


----------



## chibelle

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> lowering your head and looking at the ground is a universal sign of submission


No it is not.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> really
> 
> is this why every good parent instructs their child to walk with their head held high
> 
> is this why the Marines and every military in the world wants their guys to hold the head high
> 
> lowering your head and looking at the ground is a universal sign of submission


SO, I guess Manny submitted to nearly every fighter he has knocked out? Please. You know nothing of universal.
Why are Floyds eyebrows raised high at the 16-25 second marks when he turns to the crowd. It is accepted in north america and other "western" cultures this is an indication of fear.

The pic in this chat that best represents Floyd at this moment is the FEAR pic. The one that best describes Manny is the HAPPY pic.

http://www.subliminalhacking.net/2010/07/19/its-the-little-things-micro-expressions/


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> I like how easily you get pissed off.
> Read the last one. Seriously.
> You bring the subject up, so lets discuss that.
> 
> If you really want to delve into the subject, lets do it. As far as projecting aggression....THIS IS THE INTERNET YOU RETARDED LITTLE CUNT. Tell me, how does one project aggression on the internet? Should I scroll your posts and inform myself?


It seems you're losing your head because I forced you to be aggressive directly. Your dollar store quality sarcasm has degraded from smart azz remarks to exaggerated displays of anger. If you don't want to be silenced, you need to do more than spout uncreative displays of furious mockery.

A passive-aggro hates nothing more than to be confronted about his crippling flaw and weakness.



voodoo5 said:


> You did get one thing right, there is a high degree of thoughtlessness on my part here, if you didnt already see that. Now, if you think a little harder than usual, you can figure out what that means.....


Assertive people can easily make statements directly. Even when I generously give you the opportunity to speak your mind, you still pathetically resort to some GUESS WHAT I'M THINKING garbage.

Fuck you. Be a man and make your own points. Who do you think I am. Your father. You want me to speak your mind for you.

Does your vagina get tingly sensations from my responses.


----------



## voodoo5

Another question I have regarding the body language of FLoyd....
He is jumpy as fuck. Why is Manny so goddam happy to be there???
And why does Floyd look like he was dragged there?


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> It seems you're losing your head because I forced you to be aggressive directly. Your dollar store quality sarcasm has degraded from smart azz remarks to exaggerated displays of anger. If you don't want to be silenced, you need to do more than spout uncreative displays of furious mockery.
> 
> A passive-aggro hates nothing more than to be confronted about his crippling flaw and weakness.
> 
> Assertive people can easily make statements directly. Even when I generously give you the opportunity to speak your mind, you still pathetically resort to some GUESS WHAT I'M THINKING garbage.
> 
> Fuck you. Be a man and make your own points. Who do you think I am. Your father. You want me to speak your mind for you.
> 
> Does your vagina get tingly sensations from my responses.


:rofl Really?? Assertive?!?! On the internet!?!?!?!? Crippling flaw and weakness!!!!:rofl Thank you for being generous and giving me the chance to "speak my mind"...on an internet forum!!!!! LOL. Dude, are like 14? Seriously.....


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

chibelle said:


> No it is not.


I'll give you a chance to come back with some legitimate sources that say otherwise.

If you cite some junk that's unique to your culture, that won't fly.



voodoo5 said:


> Another question I have regarding the body language of FLoyd....
> He is jumpy as fuck. Why is Manny so goddam happy to be there???
> And why does Floyd look like he was dragged there?


emmanuel is a politician. He has trained to be happy in the public light.

Your fury fueled obsession with micro cues has caused you to lose sight of the big picture. It's best to keep a cool head if your goal is to get back at me to save face and salvage a shred of dignity.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> :rofl Really?? Assertive?!?! On the internet!?!?!?!? Crippling flaw and weakness!!!!:rofl Thank you for being generous and giving me the chance to "speak my mind"...on an internet forum!!!!! LOL. Dude, are like 14? Seriously.....


You've been reduced to a silly fool who giggles to comfort himself. What interests me how you got to this low point.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I'll give you a chance to come back with some legitimate sources that say otherwise.
> 
> If you cite some junk that's unique to your culture, that won't fly.
> 
> emmanuel is a politician. He has trained to be happy in the public light.
> 
> Your fury fueled obsession with micro cues has caused you to lose sight of the big picture. It's best to keep a cool head if your goal is to get back at me to save face and salvage a shred of dignity.


Right...so all of those fights where Manny has laughed and smiled his way to the ring has been training for his political career???? :rofl
So, he is smiling, but really not, because, contrary to what science says, you know better.

I like the "fury" bit. You must feel the force of my typing.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You've been reduced to a silly fool who giggles to comfort himself. What interests me how you got to this low point.


Low point huh? Dude, I am trolling you here.
Thats it.


----------



## voodoo5

voodoo5 said:


> Right...so all of those fights where FLoyd has laughed and smiled his way to the ring has been training for his political career???? :rofl
> So, he is smiling, but really not, because, contrary to what science says, you know better.
> 
> I like the "fury" bit. You must feel the force of my typing.


WOuld you like me to produce some legit sources that say otherwise?
What do you consider legit Simon?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> Right...so all of those fights where FLoyd has laughed and smiled his way to the ring has been training for his political career???? :rofl
> So, he is smiling, but really not, because, contrary to what science says, you know better.
> 
> I like the "fury" bit. You must feel the force of my typing.


I was entertaining your idea that emmanuel is the smiley and giggling one. Now it's Floyd who is that according to you.

You've reached the breaking point and plunged into the depths of irrationality. How the fuck do you confuse a black guy for an asian guy.

Quite frank it's not my fault you fail at reading people. All this time I've been making observations about your behavior. You can't respond with any meaningful rebuttals. Your only defense is some dimwitted sarcastic lines as you have minimal knowledge and nothing of substance.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I was entertaining your idea that emmanuel is the smiley and giggling one. Now it's Floyd who is that according to you.
> 
> You've reached the breaking point and plunged into the depths of irrationality. How the fuck do you confuse a black guy for an asian guy.
> 
> Quite frank it's not my fault you fail at reading people. All this time I've been making observations about your behavior. You can't respond with any meaningful rebuttals. Your only defense is some dimwitted sarcastic lines as you have minimal knowledge and nothing of substance.


Easy dumb dumb.
I said Manny was smiling.
I said Floyd was jittery.

Does that bother you Simon?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> Low point huh? Dude, I am trolling you here.
> Thats it.


The weak can do nothing but retaliate with petty forms of annoyance when they feel powerless.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I was entertaining your idea that emmanuel is the smiley and giggling one. Now it's Floyd who is that according to you.
> 
> You've reached the breaking point and plunged into the depths of irrationality. How the fuck do you confuse a black guy for an asian guy.
> 
> Quite frank it's not my fault you fail at reading people. All this time I've been making observations about your behavior. You can't respond with any meaningful rebuttals. Your only defense is some dimwitted sarcastic lines as you have minimal knowledge and nothing of substance.


And you didnt answer my question. WOuld you like some source material saying putting your head down is NOT a universal sign of submission?


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> The weak can do nothing but retaliate with petty forms of annoyance when they feel powerless.


The weak can do nothing but try to seem strong, in control and powerful. 
I am simply asking you questions George.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> The weak can do nothing but try to seem strong, in control and powerful.
> I am simply asking you questions George.


who is Simon and George. Are these the men who raped your in front of your mother.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> who is Simon and George. Are these the men who raped your in front of your mother.


That typo was worse than me putting Floyd's name in place of Manny's a few posts ago.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> who is Simon and George. Are these the men who raped your in front of your mother.


You still didnt answer my question Paul.
Would you like some source material regarding the issue of submissive body language? See? I am keeping this civil. But you bring in the "heavy artillery" with the rape comments (dont worry....I dont care. DO it all you want).

Why dont we just talk about Floyd showing fear? I am not sure why you dont want to discuss this...you would rather discuss me. C'mon Jerome, just answer the question....


----------



## voodoo5

bballchump11 said:


>


If I connect with 1 power punch in a fight, that means I am 100%.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> That typo was worse than me putting Floyd's name in place of Manny's a few posts ago.


You've lost your damn mind.

LEON is mixed up for Simon or George.

Floyd and emmanuel are interchangeable in your current state.

It's best if you keep your ideas on what constitutes virtues such as strength, control, and power to yourself. For starters you struggle to assert your thoughts THROUGH THE INTERNET.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> You've lost your damn mind.
> 
> LEON is mixed up for Simon or George.
> 
> Floyd and emmanuel are interchangeable in your current state.
> 
> It's best if you keep your ideas on what constitutes virtues such as strength, control, and power to yourself. For starters you struggle to assert your thoughts THROUGH THE INTERNET.


Can you just answer the question please Lisa?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> Can you just answer the question please Lisa?


Here is a prime example of your weakness. You need me to give you permission to speak as evident by your pleas for me to answer your questions.

Being beat by your mother for having the indecency to make her watch 'Simon' and 'George' rape yo tender azz must have traumatized you.

Now you reference a woman's name. Was your mother the man of the house, or are you just too stupid to properly use names. How does your father respond after you swallow then look up to him to say I love you mom

You got bigger probs than me if this artillery is too heavy for you. Like I said earlier you're in no position to define strength, control, and power. You know as little about these virtues as you do body language


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Here is a prime example of your weakness. You need me to give you permission to speak as evident by your pleas for me to answer your questions.
> 
> Being beat by your mother for having the indecency to make her watch 'Simon' and 'George' rape yo tender azz must have traumatized you.
> 
> Now you reference a woman's name. Was your mother the man of the house, or are you just too stupid to properly use names. How does your father respond after you swallow then look up to him to say I love you mom
> 
> You got bigger probs than me if this artillery is too heavy for you. Like I said earlier you're in no position to define strength, control, and power. You know as little about these virtues as you do body language


It took you a long time to type that.
I nearly left.

Do a little better next time. Now you either want to engage in the debate about body language, or you are afraid. That is it. 
Your responses are too contrived. I am yawning now.
Fucking back up your shit. 
Are you sure having your head down the universal sign of submission? Man up, and answer the question.


----------



## voodoo5

I need to get coffee for the morning. As much as I like trolling SergioLeaonGeorge, I sadly take a bow.
Until tomorrow kids!!


----------



## bballchump11

voodoo5 said:


> If I connect with 1 power punch in a fight, that means I am 100%.


no wonder Leon thinks you're dumb when you come with elementary statements like this


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

voodoo5 said:


> It took you a long time to type that.
> I nearly left.
> 
> Do a little better next time. Now you either want to engage in the debate about body language, or you are afraid. That is it.
> Your responses are too contrived. I am yawning now.
> Fucking back up your shit.
> Are you sure having your head down the universal sign of submission? Man up, and answer the question.


I nearly put you right to sleep like a veterinarian with mere words. You're pitiful.

and you don't know shit about boxing despite spending over 2 years of your life on this forum. Your 'knowledge' on any subject is worth as much as the rusty can you eat out of.

You'll be happier if you never wake up.


bballchump11 said:


> no wonder Leon thinks you're dumb when you come with elementary statements like this


----------



## 2manyusernames

Press conference was boring.


----------



## bballchump11

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I nearly put you right to sleep like a veterinarian with mere words. You're pitiful.
> 
> and you don't know shit about boxing despite spending over 2 years of your life on this forum. Your 'knowledge' on any subject is worth as much as the rusty can you eat out of.
> 
> You'll be happier if you never wake up.


Paulie M said something that you'd love :lol: I know you've said very similar things in the past 





"There are people who have been watching boxing for 20-30 years and have been wasting their life. You have been watching something and you don't even have any clue what you're watching"


----------



## steviebruno

Floyd is very tense. No denying it.

The last time I saw him like this before a fight was with Judah. He's tight and he won't loosen up until he hits Manny with something hard.


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## thehook13

Looks like a bloody Sunday picnic between these two. :rofl

People like scoffing at bad behaviour in super fights but deep down we all know we like a bit of shoving and pushing. Bit of aggression. Both seem to have respect and discipline, maybe this can help change the face of boxing for the public perception.

After witnessing all the nonsense over the past 5 years this is admirable and memorable photo.


----------



## Abraham

Watching the press conference, I can't tell if Floyd is just focused and ready to get it on, or if he is just over boxing, and everything that comes with the spotlight. Kinda seems like the latter to me. It's strange how docile he is.


----------



## Abraham

There is something about Ellerbe that annoys the shit out of me.


----------



## Abraham

Floyd actually seemed to wake up a bit in the post presser interview.


----------



## Abraham

Floyd woke up because he had to throw that promoter hat on. Once he walked away, the smile and brightness in his eyes quickly vanished.


----------



## thehook13

Wtf???


----------



## quincy k

thehook13 said:


> Wtf???


http://www.doghouseboxing.com/DHB/DHB-VIDEO-0831c14.htm

apparently he had this before the algieri fight


----------



## thehook13

quincy k said:


> http://www.doghouseboxing.com/DHB/DHB-VIDEO-0831c14.htm


Yeah apparently it's not new. Bit of a surprise I just hadn't noticed that before.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

thehook13 said:


> Yeah apparently it's not new. Bit of a surprise I just hadn't noticed that before.


look like it got bigger over time


----------



## quincy k

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> look like it got bigger over time


im 99.9999 percent positive the innocuous whatever-it-is will have zero effect on the fight.


----------



## Lester1583

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Gettin' ready fo(e)r da weekend...





bballchump11 said:


> Nice. I think I'm gonna print that on Abraham's ass.





Bogotazo said:


> Don't forget to gif that!





Zopilote said:


> Fuck yall. I'm gonna be rewatching Chavez-Whitaker and scoring it for JC instead.


Damn, guys, it's only a fight.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Lester1583 said:


> Damn, guys, it's only a fight.


smooth and masterful


----------



## Zopilote

Lester1583 said:


> Damn, guys, it's only a fight.


:rofl

Same score as always, L.

Mr. Boolsheeto by 12 rounds! :yep


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Trash Bags

god, i cant believe this fight is actually happening! oh my god! it's only two days away!


----------



## bballchump11

Trash Bags said:


> god, i cant believe this fight is actually happening! oh my god! it's only two days away!


bruh after watching All Access yesterday, I went to bed and could barely get to sleep. I'm legit getting nervous


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Atlanta

Bogotazo said:


>


That would be a cool logo for the fight though.


----------



## Trash Bags

bballchump11 said:


> bruh after watching All Access yesterday, I went to bed and could barely get to sleep. I'm legit getting nervous


me too, man. this pacquiao's a real threat...


----------



## TSOL

this would be cool if they didn't put bradley on top :lol::-(


----------



## coldfire

Bogotazo said:


>


lol!!!!! The Manny Team with PH flag.:rofl


----------



## gander tasco

:lol:


----------



## Bogotazo




----------



## Chex31




----------



## coldfire

gander tasco said:


> :lol:


can't wait for the 3rd sequel of Pac footlocker commercial.


----------



## PityTheFool

It's come as a bit of a shock to me just how much support from A listers that Manny has.
You'd think they were all full time blue collar lifestyle philanthropists.
Keep that money going on Manny though.Im glad I've held off before betting.
The draw is now a ridiculous 14/1 and I've always felt that you could have a clear 8-4 either way and still get a MD.


----------



## PityTheFool

Trash Bags said:


> god, i cant believe this fight is actually happening! oh my god! it's only two days away!


It's crazy how quick it's come isn't it?
1 more sleep.and much as I want Floyd to win I respect the shit out of Manny and bear him no ill will.
I just hope we get a fight for the ages.Floyd having to use a high guard more often means he might be willing to stay in the pocket more than usual and I don't think it's any coincidence that he seems to be training more for power than usual.
It's a shit undercard though.With all the money they could have made fights that were worth betting on at least.


----------



## smoothcrim

He is jumping out of his skin, we are going to see the best pac come saturday.


----------



## El-Terrible

PityTheFool said:


> It's crazy how quick it's come isn't it?
> 1 more sleep.and much as I want Floyd to win I respect the shit out of Manny and bear him no ill will.
> I just hope we get a fight for the ages.Floyd having to use a high guard more often means he might be willing to stay in the pocket more than usual and I don't think it's any coincidence that he seems to be training more for power than usual.
> It's a shit undercard though.With all the money they could have made fights that were worth betting on at least.


If he fights the way you say, Pacquiao is going to hit him A LOT - that high guard he used against Judah in the 2nd half of the fight while trying to walk Judah down is tailor made for Pacquiao. Even Floyd acknowledges Pacquiao is at his best when his opponent is trying to walk him down. The first 2-3 rounds are going to be so interesting

Floyd's power training isn't to help him walk Pacquiao down as you say - I think it's to make his counters count a lot more than they usually do. I don't think the style will change and I think we'll see Floyd in the Philly shell at the start of the fight so he can have his right hand primed for potshot counters - he'll only change to a high guard if he starts falling behind, and that's where the fight can get interesting


----------



## PityTheFool

El-Terrible said:


> If he fights the way you say, Pacquiao is going to hit him A LOT - that high guard he used against Judah in the 2nd half of the fight while trying to walk Judah down is tailor made for Pacquiao. Even Floyd acknowledges Pacquiao is at his best when his opponent is trying to walk him down. The first 2-3 rounds are going to be so interesting
> 
> Floyd's power training isn't to help him walk Pacquiao down as you say - I think it's to make his counters count a lot more than they usually do. I don't think the style will change and I think we'll see Floyd in the Philly shell at the start of the fight so he can have his right hand primed for potshot counters - he'll only change to a high guard if he starts falling behind, and that's where the fight can get interesting


Just a different set of opinions to each other.I was doing pads with a trainer the other day (I am and always have been "novice" level) and I already knew from trying to land on the body of someone proficient in the shoulder roll but orthodox.
I kept trying to throw jabs and lead rights to the body but often ended up flailing like a fucking idiot!ops
So the other day I tried just some light touch sparring (trainer with body bag on,and me trying horrible to move in and out from a southpaw stance.Man! I musta looked like shit) just to work out how Floyd counters Manny's attacks.
You could well be right and I'm way off the mark,but I think you could have Justin Beiber with old Rafa and Floyd will do exactly what _he_ thinks is right.

I just think there may be times where he _has_ to keep a higher guard,especially in the centre of the ring although Manny is no slouch going to the body,but ironically,I think Floyd may pull out a "where the fuck did that come from???" type body shot in this fight.
Just a difference of opinion mate.good


----------



## El-Terrible

PityTheFool said:


> Just a different set of opinions to each other.I was doing pads with a trainer the other day (I am and always have been "novice" level) and I already knew from trying to land on the body of someone proficient in the shoulder roll but orthodox.
> I kept trying to throw jabs and lead rights to the body but often ended up flailing like a fucking idiot!ops
> So the other day I tried just some light touch sparring (trainer with body bag on,and me trying horrible to move in and out from a southpaw stance.Man! I musta looked like shit) just to work out how Floyd counters Manny's attacks.
> You could well be right and I'm way off the mark,but I think you could have Justin Beiber with old Rafa and Floyd will do exactly what _he_ thinks is right.
> 
> I just think there may be times where he _has_ to keep a higher guard,especially in the centre of the ring although Manny is no slouch going to the body,but ironically,I think Floyd may pull out a "where the fuck did that come from???" type body shot in this fight.
> Just a difference of opinion mate.good


Of course mate, it is just opinions, both as valid as each other's and we'll only know on fight night. Definitely wasn't trying to trample on yours, just my own thoughts on how it's going for the sake of a discussion and I'm definitely not pretending, unlilke some, that they have all the answers. :cheers

Basically I think every fighter has to START off with what they do best. And I think Floyd knows that's what he does best - he'll go with his a) game and switch it up subtley to mix it up and maybe abandon it completely if he falls behind - I remember the commentator for Hagler v Leonard stating that the 1st round of that fight is really going to tell us about the rest of the fight. That was spot on, and I have a feeling that will apply here


----------



## steviebruno

Floyd isn't married to one style. His style is predicated on consistently giving different looks. He'll use some high guard. He'll flash a bit of the shoulder roll. He'll drop his hands at times and invite Manny to throw to set up counters. He'll straight up lead with his forearm.

His plan will be to confuse and then discourage.


----------



## El-Terrible

Agreed, though I think he'll start off in familiar territory rather than throw caution to the wind and become ultra aggressive from the get go - like the great defensive fighter he is, I think he will want to see if he can tame Pacquiao first rather than start off aggressive and perhaps play into Pacquiao's hands


----------



## Squire

Just put a couple of quid on Floyd winning in the 10th or 11th. Don't think it'll happen but it'll keep a degree of excitement if Floyd is winning a shut out

Floyd Mayweather, the best ever :deal


----------



## PityTheFool

El-Terrible said:


> Of course mate, it is just opinions, both as valid as each other's and we'll only know on fight night. Definitely wasn't trying to trample on yours, just my own thoughts on how it's going for the sake of a discussion and I'm definitely not pretending, unlilke some, that they have all the answers. :cheers
> 
> Basically I think every fighter has to START off with what they do best. And I think Floyd knows that's what he does best - he'll go with his a) game and switch it up subtley to mix it up and maybe abandon it completely if he falls behind - I remember the commentator for Hagler v Leonard stating that the 1st round of that fight is really going to tell us about the rest of the fight. That was spot on, and I have a feeling that will apply here


First off mate,I enjoyed your post and never took any negative connotations at all from it.:good

I don't think Floyd can afford to do what Marvin did and throw away four rounds but I won't be surprised if Manny comes out on top after the first two,but like @steviebruno said,Floyd isn't stuck to one exact style and I reckon come the third round,he'll have worked out enough to rack up the next few rounds.
But....will Manny have a Plan B that he can initiate? It's all good and I genuinely believe that Freddie has some good ideas but a trainer's idea does not always translate into a great fighter's performance
I have very little doubt that Floyd will find a way and I have a real feeling that some of the things you'd least expect to happen,like Floyd going down,could very well happen.
I was only 13 when Ray whupped Marvin and although I had the great British MW/SMW scene I found myself out of circulation for most of the nineties and a lot of the big fights at the turn of the millennium too so I have to say,even as an old man in my early forties,I'm still excited like a kid at Xmas here.
I told my boy that even though it may not seem like it,this could be the biggest fight of his life,so take it serious.
I wanted him to come to mine but he's asked me to go with him and his pals but this isn't a fight where I want to be surrounded by young guys(early 20's) steaming drunk and definitely casuals.
I want to be able to concentrate on this fucker!:bart


----------



## El-Terrible

Have you seen "At Last" the HBO documentary - Michael Rapaport sums it up best when he describes the circumstances under which he wants to watch the fight. Exactly what you said and how I feel too - "I don't want to hear your thoughts, your opinion, just shut the f*** up and let me watch the fight"


----------



## StormerJack

Just been reading an article about the fight and i couldnt believe that its going to generate them both $300m to share!

http://www.mayweathervs.com/floyd-mayweather-vs-manny-pacquiao/


----------



## OneTime

bballchump11 said:


> Paulie M said something that you'd love :lol: I know you've said very similar things in the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "There are people who have been watching boxing for 20-30 years and have been wasting their life. You have been watching something and you don't even have any clue what you're watching"


Paulies a bitch ass hoe who loves pulling rank. He's nothing but a c level gatekeeper bum who's only relevant because promoters need him for their up coming prospects.

I'd love for one of his idols either cotto or Floyd to tell him to shut his bitch ass up and sit his tranny ass down.


----------



## bballchump11

steviebruno said:


> Floyd isn't married to one style. His style is predicated on consistently giving different looks. He'll use some high guard. He'll flash a bit of the shoulder roll. He'll drop his hands at times and invite Manny to throw to set up counters. He'll straight up lead with his forearm.
> 
> His plan will be to confuse and then discourage.


exactly, and I expect Floyd's main defense is to have his right hand high, left hand out stretched and for him to use his feet and parrying ability to defend most of Pacquiao's punches

Guerrero fight is a good reference


----------



## bballchump11

OneTime said:


> Paulies a bitch ass hoe who loves pulling rank. He's nothing but a c level gatekeeper bum who's only relevant because promoters need him for their up coming prospects.
> 
> I'd love for one of his idols either cotto or Floyd to tell him to shut his bitch ass up and sit his tranny ass down.


:sad5 Paulie's a G


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## DobyZhee

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> really
> 
> is this why every good parent instructs their child to walk with their head held high
> 
> is this why the Marines and every military in the world wants their guys to hold the head high
> 
> lowering your head and looking at the ground is a universal sign of submission


Dude, body language is different in each country. Mad dogging or staring at people without smiling is frowned upon in the Philippines. You even try acting like Floyd acts toward other people, you'll get a machete to the face.

Sign of submission? Why do you think Fliyd has been quiet the whole time? It's cause he agreed to not talk trash to Pacquiao.

Now that's f'n beta.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

DobyZhee said:


> *Dude, body language is different in each country. Mad dogging or staring at people without smiling is frowned upon in the Philippines.* You even try acting like Floyd acts toward other people, you'll get a machete to the face.
> 
> Sign of submission? Why do you think Fliyd has been quiet the whole time? It's cause he agreed to not talk trash to Pacquiao.
> 
> Now that's f'n beta.


Bad example of body language being diff in every country. Mad dogging people in America is also generally frowned upon.

You are one of my favorite posters, but you hurt your credibility regarding the subject with that point.


----------



## voodoo5

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Bad example of body language being diff in every country. Mad dogging people in America is also generally frowned upon.
> 
> You are one of my favorite posters, but you hurt your credibility regarding the subject with that point.


In all seriousness, he is correct.

https://www.nacada.ksu.edu/Resources/Clearinghouse/View-Articles/body-speaks.aspx


----------



## kingkodi




----------



## el mosquito

DobyZhee said:


> Dude, body language is different in each country. Mad dogging or staring at people without smiling is frowned upon in the Philippines. You even try acting like Floyd acts toward other people, you'll get a machete to the face.
> 
> Sign of submission? Why do you think Fliyd has been quiet the whole time? It's cause he agreed to not talk trash to Pacquiao.
> 
> Now that's f'n beta.


agreed, pacquiao is just channeling his best FPJ (Fernando Poe Jr.) demeanor on that chance meeting. FPJ was a legendary film actor in the philippines, he is our clint eastwood, john wayne and marlon brando rolled into one. His films usually portray him as a humble, meek person whom the bad guys would love to bully thinking he is submissive, then they get the ass-beating of their lives when FPJ shows what he is capable of. Everyone in the Philippines loves to be that kind of guy, including Manny


----------



## browsing

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Bad example of body language being diff in every country. Mad dogging people in America is also generally frowned upon.
> 
> You are one of my favorite posters, but you hurt your credibility regarding the subject with that point.


He's full of bullshit, don't pay him any attention.






go to the 10:00 mark of this video and watch


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

browsing said:


> He's full of bullshit, don't pay him any attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go to the 10:00 mark of this video and watch


Thanks

I remember that. emmanuel looked very tense there. What's telling is how he made those chewing motions after breaking eye contact by looking and bending the head downwards


----------



## browsing

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Thanks
> 
> I remember that. emmanuel looked very tense there. What's telling is how he made those chewing motions after breaking eye contact by looking and bending the head downwards


None of that matters now anyhow, its fight time baby.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

After that, i really think Mayweather is going to come forward and try to stop Manny


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

A.C.S said:


> After that, i really think Mayweather is going to come forward and try to stop Manny


why?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> why?


he looks so serious and depressed, like something really pissed him off i think hes going to try and make a statement


----------



## coldfire




----------



## SouthPaw

Manny was eating the moment he stepped off the scale.


----------



## bballchump11




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

bballchump11 said:


>






 @bballchump11 hilarious video where karc says emmanuel is actin like a bitch tryna look cute to get a man's attention :lol:


----------



## gander tasco

pacquiao looks fast


----------



## Lester1583

bballchump11 said:


> Put a hundred on Manny. Just in case.


----------



## coldfire

Lester1583 said:


>


cool artwork... lol khan looking so desperate.


----------



## coldfire

This fight shoud've been sponsored by this gin from Philippines.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Trash Bags

Vamos, Floyd!! TÃº puedes! MÃ©xico estÃ¡ con Floyd!

Marvel at his defensive wizardry. For your viewing pleasure...


----------



## miska

nice share


----------



## thehook13




----------



## voodoo5

Word is the Mayweather Camp are trying to get Manny to shave.

Fuck this shit makes them look petrified.


----------



## coldfire

Its 10:18PM here in Philippines...I don't think I can get any sleep. Im too excited for the fight. :bbb


----------



## BrotherMouzone

Here is my prefight analysis and prediction for the Mayweather vs. Pacquiao fight: http://masterclassboxing.blogspot.com/2015/05/mayweather-vs-pacquiao-prefight.html


----------



## PetetheKing

Pac does look too loosey goosey I agree.


----------



## SouthPaw

gander tasco said:


> pacquiao looks fast


Manny looks terrific. Gonna be a great fight!


----------



## TheBoxingfan101

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> pacquiaos straight left hand and straight left to the body and right hook i think are going to play a big part in this fight...
> 
> i keep thinking to myself that if maidana could outjab and hurt mayweather then pacquiao with his hand speed and foot speed,
> as well as being a powerful southpaw,
> i got a feeling he could cause nightmares for floyd,
> 
> especially coming in lighter, like johnny nelson said,
> he has massive legs and lighter weight designed for speed and power
> 
> so i think pacquiao has a great chance of stopping floyd...
> 
> but saying all that...
> 
> floyd looks a lot bigger and has a good reach advatage with a very good accurate fast jab,
> floyd has respectable power and when you watch the pacquiao bradley second fight,
> bradley rocked pacquiao a couple of times, it does make me think floyd will hit a lot harder than bradley, so he could defo hurt pacquiao too...
> 
> the feints could be the key,
> marquez in the 4th fight was getting outboxed until the KO,
> i think the feints pacquiao was doing was causing a counter puncher like marquez problems,
> i think the pacquiaos feints could be important,
> especially for his in and out style of boxing...
> 
> its an intriguing fight, when the fight was announced i thought pacqiauo would stop floyd,
> but then i saw floyds training extra hard, and it made me question my prediction...
> 
> ill make my mind up before the fight with my prediciton lol


last night i made the above post,
ive made my mind up and my prediction is pacquiao is going to stop floyd









just hope its a good fight


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N )

Thanatos said:


>


I noticed ariza in the background opening up the fridge to get a drink:lol:

Floyd's demeanor looks like it has returned to usual


----------



## bballchump11

Yep


bballchump11 said:


> exactly, and I expect Floyd's main defense is to have his right hand high, left hand out stretched and for him to use his feet and parrying ability to defend most of Pacquiao's punches
> 
> Guerrero fight is a good reference





Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what do you think Floyd's answer will be for that str8 left to the chest
> 
> Mosley used it to set up that titanic overhand right
> 
> I believe Oscar also used a left to the chest


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse

anyone got an official running order?

hope santa cruz is on first as i dont care for him and can get a hour more sleep


----------



## church11

man. we're going to see mayweather and pacquiao fight each other within the next eight hours. i'm shook.


----------



## Mr Applebee

Can't believe this is happening tonight. This whole day has had a weird aura about it, feels surreal. Can honestly say I've never felt like this about a fight. Hope both guys bring it 100% tonight and we get a controversy free contest.


----------



## bjl12

Mr Applebee said:


> Hope both guys bring it 100% tonight and we get a controversy free contest.


If this is the case, I don't care who wins.


----------



## SouthPaw

Rumors are swirling that Manny was dropped 3x by Kenneth Sims JR in sparring


----------



## browsing

SouthPaw said:


> Rumors are swirling that Manny was dropped 3x by Kenneth Sims JR in sparring


Where are you hearing this?

Honestly though, JMM dropped (KD) Manny, I'd be upset if Floyd didn't even if 10-9s him to a UD.


----------



## SouthPaw

browsing said:


> Where are you hearing this?
> 
> Honestly though, JMM dropped (KD) Manny, I'd be upset if Floyd didn't even if 10-9s him to a UD.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/594593801576042496The guy tweeting has a column on boxingscene. He seems to be plugged in.


----------



## Atlanta

SouthPaw said:


> Rumors are swirling that Manny was dropped 3x by Kenneth Sims JR in sparring


I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## SouthPaw

Atlanta said:


> I don't believe that for a second.


I hope it isn't.


----------



## browsing

Atlanta said:


> I don't believe that for a second.


I can believe it.


----------



## Mattress

This is going to be an embarrassingly one-sided affair. There's no way I'm paying for this fight.


----------



## PetetheKing

Will Floyd fans put the win in proper context or is he going to be in their top 10's or top 20's after this?


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> Will Floyd fans put the win in proper context or is he going to be in their top 10's or top 20's after this?


yeah proper context. Mayweather beat the fighter of the decade and number 2 p4p fighter in the world solidifying himself as the best fighter on this generation


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> yeah proper context. Mayweather beat the fighter of the decade and number 2 p4p fighter in the world solidifying himself as the best fighter on this generation


He's going to be the best fighter of his generation because of it. But you can already make the case that he is before this fight. But he's beating a faded action warrior who scrapped by Bradley and looked good against a guy that lives in his mom's basement.

Pac is not P4P #2 fighter right now. Absolutely not.

Calzaghe beat the fighter of the decade too. It's not that bad but it's between that and beating the man in his prime.


----------



## dyna

PetetheKing said:


> He's going to be the best fighter of his generation because of it. But you can already make the case that he is before this fight. But he's beating a faded action warrior who scrapped by Bradley and looked good against a guy that lives in his mom's basement.
> 
> Pac is not P4P #2 [/URL] fighter right now. Absolutely not.
> 
> Calzaghe beat the fighter of the decade too. It's not that bad but it's between that and beating the man in his prime.


It's either Wlad or Pacman at #2 .

Also undercard has started.
Stadium still empty but Jesse Hart is fighting


----------



## Bogotazo

Gentlemen, it has been a pleasure.


----------



## PetetheKing

dyna said:


> It's either Wlad or Pacman at #2 .
> 
> Also undercard has started.
> Stadium still empty but Jesse Hart is fighting


Why? Because Pac beat Rios, scrapped by Bradley and beat Algieri?

I'd put Special K to beat current incarnation of Pac.

There are better talents but a lot of fighters have padding and not quite the same resumes but Pac's not the second best fighter in the sport.

Where is undercard being aired?


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> He's going to be the best fighter of his generation because of it. But you can already make the case that he is before this fight. But he's beating a faded action warrior who scrapped by Bradley and looked good against a guy that lives in his mom's basement.
> 
> Pac is not P4P #2 fighter right now. Absolutely not.
> 
> Calzaghe beat the fighter of the decade too. It's not that bad but it's between that and beating the man in his prime.


well Ward is inactive, so Pacquiao is number 2 and just as faded as Mayweather. Pacquiao looked better in his fights last year than Mayweather did


----------



## PetetheKing

Dana White "I think this fight five years ago was a completely different fight. And I favor Manny Pacquaio in the fight five years ago. And I believe Floyd is not only as gifted, as talented, and as smart as he is inside the ring he's just as smart outside. He did not want that fight against Pacquaio five or six years ago, no matter how much money was involved.... I've got Mayweather by decision. I think Floyd is going to win the fight a lot easier than people he is." 

What's interesting is Pac seemed to buy into what people feed him. He thought Floyd scared him and probably that he was pushed into this fight like Roach said. Now he says Mayweather's unflinching and he almost looks confused. Like he's unable to process the conflict between what he's been fed and what he's seeing from Mayweather.


----------



## FloydPatterson

Bogotazo said:


> Gentlemen, it has been a pleasure.


see you on the other side


----------



## PetetheKing

bballchump11 said:


> well Ward is inactive, so Pacquiao is number 2 and just as faded as Mayweather. Pacquiao looked better in his fights last year than Mayweather did


Oh Jeez. Mayweather fans pride themselves on their knowledge. You sound like a casual. Pac fought a guy that got his chance by beating a limited brawler A former kickboxer that's no where near the top level. Mayweather fought his absolute style foil. An underrated fighter under Robert Garcia who bossed Broner. The previous fight Pac had to dig deep to edge out Bradley. The first fight Pac treated like a sparring session and won the same amounts of rounds despite the result. Don't be a prisoner of the moment, that's what allowed fans to emotional buy into the idea that 2015 Manny can actually challenge Mayweather. But you're not I don't think. Just propping up Mayweather's victory because he can't achieve a virtual victory over a peak Pacquaio he let that chance slip.

Mayweather absolutely dominated Canelo and looked sensational in doing so. A performance and name that surpasses anything Pac has done since beating Cotto in 2009.

Pacquaio who got knocked out cold by Marquez. Whose fought all those wars. Walked into all those shots. A fighter that relies so heavily on his physical gifts and athleticism and doesn't have a sound pedigree to fall back on is just as faded just because Mayweather didn't look sensational against an underrated style foil?

Give me an analogous fighter to Pacquaio that relies on aggressiveness, output, athleticism, and that's 36 years old and still at the top of his game and near the top of the sport. It's reflective of how shallow boxing depth pool is (The WW is resurging now), how much of a phenom Pacquaio is, and partly how ineffectual his recent opposition has been. People look at Pac and think "He kind of fights the same way" and they see Mayweather not throwing a lot of punches or combinations and getting hit a hair more and they think he's just as past it. They're absolutely out of their mind and have no clue what they're talking about. It's oversimplified and flies in the face of 100+ years of boxing history.

Don't worry. I'm human. I'm a hypocrite. I'll get excited when the bell rings. I'll be rooting for Pac to turn back the clock. Notice how virtual no one is saying Mayweather needs to turn back the clock? He just has to be himself. You think they say this if the fight happens in 2009 or 2010?

Maybe I'm overracting, I just a very comfortable win for Floyd and I expect Floyd fans to churn out the predictable "We told you so" as if it was a timeless victory. Let's just hope for a good fight because if it's a let down it hurts the sport more than anything...


----------



## The Sportz Guy

Mayweather/Pacquiao predictions: http://youngspeaksports.com/2015/05...fl-draft-nba-playoffs-and-mayweatherpacquiao/

I have Pacquiao in a decision. Mayweather's best strength is as a defensive fighter, so I don't see him knocking out Pacquiao. I expect a very close, competitive fight; judges give it to Manny so there will be a re-match and everyone makes more $$$$. Kind of a shame it's like that, but you're ignorant if you think the sport of boxing isn't primarily interested in making money.


----------



## Bogotazo

FloydPatterson said:


> see you on the other side


----------



## TSOL

Bogotazo said:


> Gentlemen, it has been a pleasure.


----------



## TSOL

pac decision btw.


----------



## bballchump11

PetetheKing said:


> Oh Jeez. Mayweather fans pride themselves on their knowledge. You sound like a casual. Pac fought a guy that got his chance by beating a limited brawler A former kickboxer that's no where near the top level. Mayweather fought his absolute style foil. An underrated fighter under Robert Garcia who bossed Broner. The previous fight Pac had to dig deep to edge out Bradley. The first fight Pac treated like a sparring session and won the same amounts of rounds despite the result. Don't be a prisoner of the moment, that's what allowed fans to emotional buy into the idea that 2015 Manny can actually challenge Mayweather. But you're not I don't think. Just propping up Mayweather's victory because he can't achieve a virtual victory over a peak Pacquaio he let that chance slip.
> 
> Mayweather absolutely dominated Canelo and looked sensational in doing so. A performance and name that surpasses anything Pac has done since beating Cotto in 2009.
> 
> Pacquaio who got knocked out cold by Marquez. Whose fought all those wars. Walked into all those shots. A fighter that relies so heavily on his physical gifts and athleticism and doesn't have a sound pedigree to fall back on is just as faded just because Mayweather didn't look sensational against an underrated style foil?
> 
> Give me an analogous fighter to Pacquaio that relies on aggressiveness, output, athleticism, and that's 36 years old and still at the top of his game and near the top of the sport. It's reflective of how shallow boxing depth pool is (The WW is resurging now), how much of a phenom Pacquaio is, and partly how ineffectual his recent opposition has been. People look at Pac and think "He kind of fights the same way" and they see Mayweather not throwing a lot of punches or combinations and getting hit a hair more and they think he's just as past it. They're absolutely out of their mind and have no clue what they're talking about. It's oversimplified and flies in the face of 100+ years of boxing history.
> 
> Don't worry. I'm human. I'm a hypocrite. I'll get excited when the bell rings. I'll be rooting for Pac to turn back the clock. Notice how virtual no one is saying Mayweather needs to turn back the clock? He just has to be himself. You think they say this if the fight happens in 2009 or 2010?
> 
> Maybe I'm overracting, I just a very comfortable win for Floyd and I expect Floyd fans to churn out the predictable "We told you so" as if it was a timeless victory. Let's just hope for a good fight because if it's a let down it hurts the sport more than anything...


Lol can somebody summarize this for me


----------



## Dillyyo

PetetheKing said:


> Will Floyd fans put the win in proper context or is he going to be in their top 10's or top 20's after this?


He's already in the Rings top 20. Not such a far fetch to consider him a top 20 ATG with a win tonight.


----------



## Dillyyo

PetetheKing said:


> He's going to be the best fighter of his generation because of it. But you can already make the case that he is before this fight. But he's beating a faded action warrior who scrapped by Bradley and looked good against a guy that lives in his mom's basement.
> 
> Pac is not P4P #2 fighter right now. Absolutely not.
> 
> Calzaghe beat the fighter of the decade too. It's not that bad but it's between that and beating the man in his prime.


Pac is surely past his prime, as is Floyd, but he will always be surrounded by the PED controversy to. More and more people will question why he walked away in the beginning, even when it was in arbitration.


----------



## Dillyyo

bballchump11 said:


> Lol can somebody summarize this for me


He said "YDKSAB".


----------



## PetetheKing

Lewis, "People say Tyson was past it but we both aged at the same time." 

Apropos. Sounds familiar. I get why Lewis has to believe it but a segment of fans emotionally buying into a false reality like this is another matter altogether.


----------



## PetetheKing

Dillyyo said:


> He's already in the Rings top 20. Not such a far fetch to consider him a top 20 ATG with a win tonight.


So is Pac. That list by the current boxing writers right? I thought the list was a bit of a joke to be honest.



Dillyyo said:


> Pac is surely past his prime, as is Floyd, but he will always be surrounded by the PED controversy to. More and more people will question why he walked away in the beginning, even when it was in arbitration.


I do not know exactly how PEDs work as far as how long it stays in system. But I learned recently that Pac was tested after the Cotto fight in December randomly and passed. For whatever it is worth I guess.


----------



## PetetheKing

Dillyyo said:


> He said "YDKSAB".


Or intellectually dishonest.

If it's a super competitive fight with Pac looking like 90% of the vintage Pac I'll gladly acknowledge I overracted and was wrong.


----------



## TSOL

watching this countdown shit on HBO. hate these assholes for fighting so late, ellerbes got a messed up nose, pac decision.

k bye


----------



## Tko6

You can sense the disinterest in the arena for the LSC fight. People just want the main event. The ringwalks alone are going to be fucking IMMENSE!


----------



## 2manyusernames

@Rob is xme down for you?


----------



## ButeTheBeast

Have it 114-114


----------



## TheBoxingfan101

honeslty 5 years ago i was a big maywather fan and i thought he would win against pacman 5 years ago but i got a bit bored of his 12 round decisions and him playing it safe...

i thought pacman would win this fight especially after the way mayweather looked against maidana in the last two fight...

how wrong was i, big respect to mayweather, the guy is a legend...

i thought he outclassed him and the thing i really liked was he was going forward and being aggressive...

honestly what a legend


----------



## Iron Chin

class is dismissed Pacman


----------



## DobyZhee

Iron Chin said:


> class is dismissed Pacman


Lol, nobody got hurt


----------



## bballchump11

TBE


----------



## DobyZhee

bballchump11 said:


> TBE


Nah he's the Larry Holmes of the Jr weight division


----------



## bjl12

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> honeslty 5 years ago i was a big maywather fan and i thought he would win against pacman 5 years ago but i got a bit bored of his 12 round decisions and him playing it safe...
> 
> i thought pacman would win this fight especially after the way mayweather looked against maidana in the last two fight...
> 
> how wrong was i, big respect to mayweather, the guy is a legend...
> 
> i thought he outclassed him and the thing i really liked was he was going forward and being aggressive...
> 
> honestly what a legend


props for being a real dude

I think Pac is still a more devastating fighter than Floyd - by a wide margin...but Pac won't win a chess match against elite chess players (Floyd, JMM - you could argue JMM won at least 3 fights). By the same margin Floyd can't or won't finish, but he's an excellent chess player.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101

i'd like to hear from floyd myweather jr, who hits harder maidana or pacquiao,
that would be interesting to hear what he says...


----------



## bballchump11

DobyZhee said:


> Nah he's the Larry Holmes of the Jr weight division


Hey Holmes is a legend :good


----------



## TheBoxingfan101

i know it was early morning here in england when the fight was on,
dont know if it was just me but did anyone else think jamie foxx sounded really out of tune? lool :lol:


----------



## browsing

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> i know it was early morning here in england when the fight was on,
> dont know if it was just me but did anyone else think jamie foxx sounded really out of tune? lool :lol:


This particular performance of his was bad, it was as though he didn't work it out before hand, it sounded like his first pass and he just tried to make up for it by being fancy, but it was cringeworthy.

He can do better.


----------



## bballchump11

bballchump11 said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> bballchump11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> exactly, and I expect Floyd's main defense is to have his right hand high, left hand out stretched and for him to use his feet and parrying ability to defend most of Pacquiao's punches
> 
> Guerrero fight is a good reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think Floyd's answer will be for that str8 left to the chest
> 
> Mosley used it to set up that titanic overhand right
> 
> I believe Oscar also used a left to the chest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bballchump11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he'll time it with his right hand or he'll take a step back and parry it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Floyd dropped his hands more than I expected in this fight. He would just stick his head out inciting Manny to punch sometimes


----------



## MrJotatp4p

bballchump11 said:


> Floyd dropped his hands more than I expected in this fight. He would just stick his head out inciting Manny to punch sometimes


I told Quincy k and Bogo several times that Floyd would shove Manny whenever he got close and Floyd shoved him damn near every round several times. Dude was on point.


----------



## bballchump11

MrJotatp4p said:


> I told Quincy k and Bogo several times that Floyd would shove Manny whenever he got close and Floyd shoved him damn near every round several times. Dude was on point.


yeah Floyd mentioned in hid fighthype interview that he could tell how much stronger he was and that Manny was surprised. If they had Weeks referring, Floyd would have been able to roughhouse more in the clinch


----------



## BoxingGenius27

I'm looking at the poll and surprised at some of the votes I see


----------

